# Thinkdigit Playdate?



## Digital Fragger (Mar 9, 2013)

*thinkdigit playdate
*​* 
**play, **discover, **revive awesome games with friendly digitians. **i.imgur.com/B2YAHmZ.jpg*i.imgur.com/olXeMti.jpg*i.imgur.com/WagFb4W.jpg*i.imgur.com/ZT11RUx.jpg*media.steampowered.com/steamcommunity/public/images/apps/550/205863cc21e751a576d6fff851984b3170684142.jpg
*media.steampowered.com/steamcommunity/public/images/apps/1250/354c07a75cc16f6bf551b81d27f4eee3436fc2fb.jpg*i.imgur.com/tFvDCWZ.jpg*i.imgur.com/UOGv9CN.jpg


*How to download the games? 
Check this. 
**
How to join playdate servers?
Guide to connecting to servers. 

When is the next playdate?
Check the upcoming playdates spoiler and follow the latest posts on the thread .
*
* 
*​*Only Weekend playdates will be updated on this post. Check the latest posts on the thread for regular playdates. *



*Ongoing Playdates
*


Spoiler



*
** Killing Floor*
* CSGO*


*Previous Playdates*


Spoiler



Only Weekend Playdates are listed here.
*12.  Sunday July 21 **Killing Floor 7 pm*
*11. Saturday 29th June* *CSGO* *9pm* *(CS vs Dota match)*​*10. Sunday 19th May Trackmania Nations Forever 8pm 
9. Sunday 5th May Trackmania Nations Forever 9pm (DVD Celebration playdate) 9pm 
8. Sunday 28th April COD 4 MW9pm
7. Sunday 21st April Trackmania Nations Forever 9pm

6. Sunday April 14th 2013 Altitude 8:45 pm



Spoiler



Attended: vignesh, z3r0, nilesh, digi, baccilus, rajatgod, anorion, sudhar. (can't recall a couple of names..)
Screenies n videos: 


Spoiler




*cloud-2.steampowered.com/ugc/542957096190944635/14071ADCD3C34801D1BBBB9F10664F57E2DA9763/
*cloud-2.steampowered.com/ugc/542957096190875239/2B4A97571BCE3EAA8C40211744836E4673BCCA77/
*cloud-2.steampowered.com/ugc/542957096190890397/2F1EBB7BB8649C184289A43050415402DA9967F9/






5. Sunday April 7th 2013 Trackmania Nations forever 9pm (Done)


Spoiler



Image guide for connecting to trackmania playdate server using garena.

Attended : flyingcow, d3p, furious_gamer, thinknodigit, shreymittal, anorion, noasarcangel, rajatgod512, suhrud, sud4r, alluazad, digi, rock2702.


*i.imgur.com/gNEEbRDh.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Ro0roRMh.jpg


More Screenshots


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/su0SCLC.jpg
*i.imgur.com/5qYyYlT.jpg
*i.imgur.com/QGiNqmP.jpg
*i.imgur.com/ExM7AX1.jpg
*i.imgur.com/cWPbg65.jpg
*i.imgur.com/EZYq9Fx.jpg
*i.imgur.com/B3ezzJB.jpg
*i.imgur.com/wBbZxWB.jpg
*i.imgur.com/0z0jxqT.jpg
*i.imgur.com/DyeOSlB.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Zm0kqWT.jpg
*i.imgur.com/gioIjRG.jpg
*i.imgur.com/6rfaNN8.jpg
*i.imgur.com/YEvZPcM.jpg





4. Sunday 31st March 2013 Quake 3 Arena 9:00 pm (Done) 



Spoiler



Attended: Anorion, Digi, TTFY(Noasarcangel), rajatgod51, d3p, Nilesh, baccilus, Desmon.David, ThinkNoDigit, ShivaKanth, avinanandan (Sorted by playtime)


Screenshots:


Spoiler



*cloud-2.steampowered.com/ugc/542956332933595649/469A6D8FC1550B23A091943DC5B66461A2E057F4/
*cloud-2.steampowered.com/ugc/542956332933417784/A94777E01D309B4D1A6CD942B09C2DA102BB9056/
*cloud-2.steampowered.com/ugc/542956332933492056/3D9AA99CA1E9FF6CEB60B1E40D0A6CA5315D88B0/

More Screenshots here.







3. Sunday 24th March - 2013 COD 4 MW 1 8pm



Spoiler



Attended: 
Server Credit: ManiDhilon


*i.imgur.com/BCneL5D.png




More Screenshots:


Spoiler






Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/qiJT9ax.jpg






Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/qiJT9ax.jpg








Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/uVAQJAp.jpg








Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/5Y8pktj.jpg








Screenshots credit: Z3rO





2. Sunday 17th March - 2013 Quake 3 Arena 8:15 pm 



Spoiler



Attended : Digi, rajatgod51, Rcuber, Sud4r, Vignesh, Anorion, Noasarcangel, Rishi.Roger, baccilus, Arijitsinha, Avinandan, Neo, Tachyon (sorted in descending order of playtime ) 
hope to see desmond and z3ro nxt week. they couldn't join due to some connectivity issues. 



Spoiler



*cloud-2.steampowered.com/ugc/846948114791070505/566666B79BF5810ECAD782EF79B4FE9982E30DD9/

*i.imgur.com/yHgkoKF.jpg






1. Sunday 10th March 2013 CS 1.6 8pm


Spoiler




Attended: Noasarc, Arijitsinha, DesmondDavid, Digifragger, Anorion, rahulkadukar, baccilus, tachyon1986, koolent, V2IBH2V, gt0gagan 



*


*​FAQ:
*


Spoiler



Q: What are thinkdigit playdates?
A: thinkdigit playdates are digit communities' pre-planned gaming sessions which are usually planned at weekends and evenings. 


Q: What games do you play?
A: It's the community choice. A voting will be held with the nominations received for the next playdate. 


Q: How do I nominate my favorite game for the next playdate?
A: Just post a reply on the playdate thread with games that you'd like to nominate for the playdate. 


Q: What if I don't have the game that is selected for next playdate?
A: We make sure you have sufficient time to download the game depending on the game size. Usually the game for the next playdate is selected atleast 3 days before the actual playdate. 

Q: Where can I find download links for the selected game?
A: All the download links for past and future playdate games will be available here. Please use the this      discussion area to post download links to games you are organizing. 


Q: Do I need to buy the game if it is not a free game?
A: We reccommend you to consider purchasing the game if you like it, but it is not necessary. 

Q: How do I join a game?
A: The detailed instructions for downloading and joining the game will be provided both on playdate thread and steam group anouncement prior to playdate.
Guide to joining and creating servers will be posted here. If you are hosting a server, please use the this discussions area to post server details along with the present thread.

Q: Do you play a past playdate game again after the playdate?
A: Yes, we do. Just keep on eye on the playdate thread and stay in contact on steam.

Q: Where do I join playdate steam group?
A: Thinkdigit playdate steam group


Q: Can I help you guys in anyway ?
A: Yes, we're always looking forward for helpful people. You can help us with either server hosting or testing. Just post a reply or pm us here or on steam. You can also help new comers with download, installation and connecting to servers, gameplay tips and tricks. 


Note:

1. Besides the forum, Steam will be the preferred channel for communication for any assistance. If you do not have a steam account, we recommend you to create one(it's free) and join the playdate steam group. Feel free message us on steam as that would elicit a response quicker than the forums. 

2. Detailed procedure for downloading and installing the game will be provided via steam group announcements. Keep an eye on the announcements page of the group. Download links of all past and future playdate games will be available here. Server details will be posted here.

3. We recommend members signing up for the playdate to have all the issues sorted out before the final playdate.​


*
Official Playdate servers:*

*i.minus.com/j74JrGeT9Re61.jpg

*cache.www.gametracker.com/server_info/103.2.238.218:28960/b_560_95_1.png

*steamsignature.com/group/default/tdfplaydate.png
*

Credits:

TMNF banner : **Vyom**
COD MW Server: **ManiDhillon*




formatted for google chrome. resolution 1920 x 1080 and above. neo tdf and tdf 6.5 for logged in members. ​


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 9, 2013)

*Dota 2 Playdate 7th April 2013
Timing :- 3 p.m*

PM me,theserpent,piyush for details joining the lobby.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 9, 2013)

Hey guys vote for Unreal tournament GOTY


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 9, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Example?? I have company of heroes, Orc must die. .......



anything. if enough people are in, we can vote for a game and play. be it coh, csgo or anyother.  we can start with something evryone has already  installed in their pcs like good ol cs 1.6 or quake 3 or trackmania. we can follow r/playdate's method of deciding for the next week in advance so everyone can dnld that. 



gta0gagan said:


> What about non steamers...



everyone is welcome. just quoted the steam group to show that everyone is individually busy with their own games.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 9, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> anything. if enough people are in, we can vote for a game and play. be it coh, csgo or anyother.  we can start with something evryone has already  installed in their pcs like good ol cs 1.6 or quake 3 or trackmania. we can follow r/playdate's method of deciding for the next week in advance so everyone can dnld that.
> 
> 
> 
> everyone is welcome. just quoted the steam group to show that everyone is individually busy with their own games.



wait im downloading steam today again... wanna have a cs fest?

just for 2 days though....

someone send me an invite to that group


wow 110mb steam install :O :O + 1gb for cs 1.6 i guess.


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 9, 2013)

I thought only "not so popular game". Anyway i think cs will be installed almost everyone's pc. Let see if we find enough members.

What about timing?


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 9, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> wait im downloading steam today again... wanna have a cs fest?
> 
> just for 2 days though....
> 
> ...


cs is ~350mb. i couldn't find you on steam. you can add me on steam from my sig.  i think the group is set to public, you may join directly. 



arijitsinha said:


> I thought only "not so popular game". Anyway i think cs will be installed almost everyone's pc. Let see if we find enough members.
> 
> What about timing?


timing, idk. let's see when everybody is free. prolly at nights. maybe after 8 or 9? we can poll the timings and games after we are set.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 9, 2013)

Can I add non-steam games to steam and play online with other steam players? And yeah, the games are not *ahem**ahem*purchased*ahem*, they are *ahem* versions


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 9, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Can I add non-steam games to steam and play online with other steam players? And yeah, the games are not *ahem**ahem*purchased*ahem*, they are *ahem* versions



i don't think you can play on steam servers with a no steam client unless the server is cracked to accept no steam players. but for us it doesn't matter. you are always welcome to play with us.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 9, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> i don't think you can play on steam servers with a no steam client unless the server is cracked to accept no steam players. but for us it doesn't matter. you are always welcome to play with us.


I have steam installed on my system and I do have a steam account.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 9, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> I have steam installed on my system and I do have a steam account.



i mean, non steam game client. do u have the game in your steam library ? if yes, u can happily connect to steam servers.

add me on steam, link is in my signature.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 9, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> i mean, non steam game client. do u have the game in your steam library ? if yes, u can happily connect to steam servers.
> 
> add me on steam, link is in my signature.


I guess I'll have to wait for 2-3 years until I start earning and then I'll *buy* games.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 9, 2013)

seriously who wants steam to play cs just waste of money we can play on non steam servers ..........


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 9, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Can I add non-steam games to steam and play online with other steam players? And yeah, the games are not *ahem**ahem*purchased*ahem*, they are *ahem* versions



find a non steam server, and we will join you...


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 9, 2013)

steam is NOT a requirement. if you have the game any version, it is just fine  to play together.

so who all are in for cs tomorrow ?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 10, 2013)

WE already said find a server post the address we'll join ...


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 10, 2013)

i have a server, but its steam i think... im playing if anyone wants to join me ...


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 10, 2013)

183.83.69.15:27015 

should work for non-steam. comment or buzz me on steam.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 10, 2013)

CoD4 please ?


----------



## Anorion (Mar 10, 2013)

ow no one like quake 3 or trackmania
getting cs
oh wait, already installed lol, jumping in


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 10, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> 183.83.69.15:27015
> 
> should work for non-steam. comment or buzz me on steam.


wtf no one is there???


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 10, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> CoD4 please ?



sure, cs 1.6  is just for starters since many of us have it here installed. 



gta0gagan said:


> wtf no one is there???



we played for sometime and left. we should sync timings. 

5 in. 4 yet to confirm.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 10, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> 183.83.69.15:27015
> 
> should work for non-steam. comment or buzz me on steam.



Is this server always on?



Nerevarine said:


> CoD4 please ?



...and this...


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 10, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Is this server always on?



na it won't be. i have an useless desktop sitting around. i'll use it to host the server.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Mar 10, 2013)

ok I will be there at 20:00 for CS 1.6


----------



## koolent (Mar 10, 2013)

Might be there, if possible  

Steam ID: koolent


----------



## baccilus (Mar 10, 2013)

I will be there. CS 1.6.
Steam ID: baccilus
I play on linux so CS 1.6 and CS:S are the only choice I have besides TF2.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Mar 10, 2013)

I'll be there, CS 1.6

Steam ID : tachyon1986


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 10, 2013)

thanks to digital fragger for making this a reality. You set up a server and downloaded the maps... awesome job man keep it up! 

@ rest : see you at 7:30 . 

Game on \m/


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 10, 2013)

hey let's start practicing from 7 whose in???

can't wait till 7 30

and ya people no hacks... (because if u do its pretty easy for other guys to do  it too)

by the way what is the password


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 10, 2013)

yu no play cod4


----------



## baccilus (Mar 10, 2013)

It's not available on Linux.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 10, 2013)

see 2 ppl playing


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 10, 2013)

come on people join in .........


----------



## Desmond (Mar 10, 2013)

I have got a message that Steam needs to update the game content for Counter Strike to a new format. Now its doing its thing, what is this about?


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 10, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I have got a message that Steam needs to update the game content for Counter Strike to a new format. Now its doing its thing, what is this about?



just let it update


i am joining in


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 10, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I have got a message that Steam needs to update the game content for Counter Strike to a new format. Now its doing its thing, what is this about?


let it update. only takes few mins.


----------



## V2IBH2V (Mar 10, 2013)

Count Me in!! 
my player name: V2IBH2V


----------



## baccilus (Mar 10, 2013)

I am joining
Its downloading maps and audio files for the map. So people should join in advance.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 10, 2013)

what is the password???


----------



## baccilus (Mar 10, 2013)

playdate


----------



## V2IBH2V (Mar 10, 2013)

Could not continue.. pings going over 4000ms.. T.T :'(


----------



## Neo (Mar 10, 2013)

Till when are you people playing ? I just started the download.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 10, 2013)

don't know 
damn it guys just cycle through small maps only .......


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 10, 2013)

had a lot of fun, but i have to end this here... i just installed cs for 2 days.. so ill see you guys on the forum


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 10, 2013)

we could do this every sat and sunday.....


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 10, 2013)

Neo said:


> Till when are you people playing ? I just started the download.



sorry dude, server is down now. 
cya next week. 


part of steam attendance.*

*i.imgur.com/j43TQfW.png  

turns out cherry n noas are  pros. 
Anorion thanks for the knife kills. xD 
koolent is a multitasker who can study while playing. 
gta0gagan, ur internet sux dude. 




we'll poll the next week's game. prolly cod 4 or some f2p. any suggestions ?


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 10, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> sorry dude, server is down now.
> cya next week.
> 
> 
> ...



i think cod4 will lag...


----------



## koolent (Mar 10, 2013)

Was fun
, awesom fun


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 10, 2013)

how about Altitude for next Saturday? it's a 2d dogfight game and is very much fun. 

no need to buy it. It has an unlimited demo. only few perks which unlock at higher levels are limited in the demo and it doesn't make any difference in multiplayer.  the download is ~400mb and can run on any toaster made in past 10 years. 

other suggestions welcome. few are interested in Cod 4, if any1 is willing to find a server, we can do it.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 10, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> how about Altitude for next Saturday? it's a 2d dogfight game and is very much fun.
> 
> no need to buy it. It has an unlimited demo. only few perks which unlock at higher levels are limited in the demo and it doesn't make any difference in multiplayer.  the download is ~400mb and can run on any toaster made in past 10 years.
> 
> other suggestions welcome. few are interested in Cod 4, if any1 is willing to find a server, we can do it.



require some serious bandwidth for a good game.... if anyone has more than 2mbps upload speed then it can be done.



NoasArcAngel said:


> require some serious bandwidth for a good game.... if anyone has more than 2mbps upload speed then it can be done.



i was thinking quake 3 is the best.

ill host the server..


----------



## Anorion (Mar 10, 2013)

Lol got pwnd. Some of the game modes were new, but this was fun. Didnt recognize everyone. Trackmania sometime.

Lol got pwnd. Some of the game modes were new, but this was fun. Didnt recognize everyone. Trackmania sometime.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 10, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> require some serious bandwidth for a good game.... if anyone has more than 2mbps upload speed then it can be done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmm, quake 3 will be fun. and download size is also small.  


Anorion said:


> Lol got pwnd. Some of the game modes were new, but this was fun. Didnt recognize everyone. Trackmania sometime.
> 
> Lol got pwnd. Some of the game modes were new, but this was fun. Didnt recognize everyone. Trackmania sometime.



yh dude, you were good at gungame mode though. added trackmania to list. only if someone adds a multiple choice poll, we can give the poll a 3 day time and decide.


----------



## koolent (Mar 10, 2013)

Quake 3 or TF2, one of my favs is TF2 <3


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 10, 2013)

Quake3 and TMnations forevah!!

i have TM Nations.. what do i need to do??


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 11, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> gta0gagan, ur internet sux dude.



ya I know probably will change isp.... No othergood isp available here ....

damn this bsnl made my rig useless...


----------



## Anorion (Mar 11, 2013)

hungry for moar


----------



## Desmond (Mar 11, 2013)

Sorry that I had to drop out cause I was getting a lot of frame drops and I was not able to play at all. But I was glad to play with all you fellow TDF members. Looking forward to next time.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 11, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> Quake3 and TMnations forevah!!
> 
> i have TM Nations.. what do i need to do??


good, let people vote till Wednesday and we'll finalize the game, so we can have atleast 2-3 day time for download. 



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Sorry that I had to drop out cause I was getting a lot of frame drops and I was not able to play at all. But I was glad to play with all you fellow TDF members. Looking forward to next time.


ya, sorry dude. that should some problem server side. next time it'll be smooth. 



Anorion said:


> hungry for moar


everyone is
updated the first post with choices for next week, reply with your choices from them.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 11, 2013)

quake 3 or Trackmania ( the free one )


----------



## Neo (Mar 11, 2013)

My vote goes for TF2. I missed this time


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 11, 2013)

Neo said:


> My vote goes for TF2. I missed this time



its tooooo big


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 11, 2013)

Yess... and decide the game in advance, if anyone don't have that, he can download.

Though i was able to play only few minutes, it was fun 

@Diggi.. I will kill you next time if you limit the number of player to 10. 

Edit:- Lets add a poll for this week's game.


----------



## Neo (Mar 11, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> its tooooo big



I have not downloaded it too. You van download 4gb/day on a 512kbps connection if you run it 24 hours. So download can be finished in 3days. :3


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 11, 2013)

Neo said:


> I have not downloaded it too. You van download 4gb/day on a 512kbps connection if you run it 24 hours. So download can be finished in 3days. :3



ahha lol, but you need a lot of b/w for a TF2 server :X

we need someone with a good upload speed...


----------



## theserpent (Mar 11, 2013)

I'll join after april 1st
Games i can
BF3
TF2

dota 2


----------



## Anorion (Mar 11, 2013)

voting for quake 3 
works well on wine with lunix as well


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 11, 2013)

Anorion said:


> voting for quake 3
> works well on wine with lunix as well



+1 for quake 3.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 11, 2013)

Which CS you all played 1.6? Or GO


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 11, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Which CS you all played 1.6? Or GO



1.6. Digital fragger hosted it. I think that was non steam server.


----------



## Neo (Mar 11, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> ahha lol, but you need a lot of b/w for a TF2 server :X
> 
> we need someone with a good upload speed...


Nipun used to host before. I think he will if we ask him. There are plenty empty servers too. 
Can it be hosted on a vpn?


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 11, 2013)

Neo said:


> Nipun used to host before. I think he will if we ask him. There are plenty empty servers too.
> Can it be hosted on a vpn?



vpn or no, same amount of b/w is required.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 11, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> its tooooo big


seems like quake 3 is gonna win the vote. prolly tf2 will be our third playdate. so plenty of time to download.  




arijitsinha said:


> Yess... and decide the game in advance, if anyone don't have that, he can download.
> 
> 
> @Diggi.. I will kill you next time if you limit the number of player to 10.



well, i didn't expect the turnout. few people actually joined directly after seeing the thread. next time you won't face any such thing. 
we'll decide the game by Wednesday so that there's enough time to download. 




theserpent said:


> I'll join after april 1st
> Games i can
> BF3
> TF2
> ...


cool, hope to see even before. and it's not only about games we already have, we'll decide the game in advance so you can download if you don't have it already.


----------



## baccilus (Mar 11, 2013)

I was there. We can also play CS:S.
And I think Open Arena can be a good alternative to Quake 3


----------



## theserpent (Mar 11, 2013)

We'll i Suggest TF2,DOTA 2 in the first 2 weeks of April
then maybe COH-i deleted it by mistake


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 11, 2013)

baccilus said:


> I was there. We can also play CS:S.
> And I think Open Arena can be a good alternative to Quake 3



quake 3 arena maps are much better.

@ diggi, create a voting system. this is not getting to any conclusion!


----------



## Desmond (Mar 11, 2013)

I don't have Quake 3


----------



## theserpent (Mar 11, 2013)

Problem for dota 2 is we cant have 5 v 5?
we can be 5(Of us from TDF) vs bots or either other players


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 11, 2013)

Have u guys played unreal tournament? Is awesome on lan.....
Otherwise i second quake3


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 11, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Problem for dota 2 is we cant have 5 v 5?
> we can be 5(Of us from TDF) vs bots or either other players



We can play 5v5.. in lobbies. but it is hard to get 10 players.



gta0gagan said:


> Have u guys played unreal tournament? Is awesome on lan.....
> Otherwise i second quake3



Will UT work on Internet? which version?


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 11, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> Have u guys played unreal tournament? Is awesome on lan.....
> Otherwise i second quake3



bandwidth problem bro.... !

quake 3 it is then


----------



## Anorion (Mar 11, 2013)

Looked around for some standalone quake mods. Theres no tinyquake yet, small size, weaps and one or two maps. Nexuiz is fun too but thats 900 mb, q3 is less than 300. 

Downloading altitude...


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 11, 2013)

Anorion said:


> Looked around for some standalone quake mods. Theres no tinyquake yet, small size, weaps and one or two maps. Nexuiz is fun too but thats 900 mb, q3 is less than 300.
> 
> Downloading altitude...



just get q3a, download steam and add digi or me 
id : steamcommunity.com/id/noasarcangel


----------



## baccilus (Mar 11, 2013)

Anorion said:


> Looked around for some standalone quake mods. Theres no tinyquake yet, small size, weaps and one or two maps. Nexuiz is fun too but thats 900 mb, q3 is less than 300.
> 
> Downloading altitude...



I really think we should go for Nexuiz. 900 mb is managable.


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 11, 2013)

I remember one DBZ mod for quake 3.. That was awesome. Have anyone played that?


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 11, 2013)

baccilus said:


> I really think we should go for Nexuiz. 900 mb is managable.



im the one hosting the server... ill have to configure it for nexuiz which i dont know. + quake 3 requires less b/w

@bacci : you mean nexuiz classic?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 11, 2013)

Last time I checked it worked online its the same size as quake but provides a large no. of additional features as will as its juast amazing fun...

Last time I checked it worked online its the same size as quake but provides a large no. of additional features as will as its juast amazing fun...


----------



## baccilus (Mar 11, 2013)

One more option we have is Urban Terror. It is a stand alone Quake 3 mod which was quite a rage at TdF forum till a couple of years back. We used to play it every day and have fun every single day. I highly recommend this game in stead of CS:S that I have recommended above.
Urban Terror, Version 4.2***
Platforms: Windows, Mac and Linux
Genre: A tactical shooter on quake engine, so a lot of quake mechanics work too.
Download Size: 1.2GB
I think anything less than 1.5 GB can be easily managed. I request everyone here to watch a couple of videos of Urban Terror (Latest Version) before you decide on any other game
Urban Terror 4.2.001 Gameplay - YouTube
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=7PWAgY_r6HA


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 11, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I don't have Quake 3


well even i don't have quake 3. 
we will have atleast 3 day time to download after the voting. just read the update on first post about quake 3 download.



Anorion said:


> Looked around for some standalone quake mods. Theres no tinyquake yet, small size, weaps and one or two maps. Nexuiz is fun too but thats 900 mb, q3 is less than 300.
> 
> Downloading altitude...


awesome, where are u downloading altitude demo from? standalone or steam?  buzz me here or on steam if u want to fly with me. 




baccilus said:


> I was there. We can also play CS:S.
> And I think Open Arena can be a good alternative to Quake 3





gta0gagan said:


> Have u guys played unreal tournament? Is awesome on lan.....
> Otherwise i second quake3


too many choices dude. we'll see em for next playdate.


----------



## baccilus (Mar 11, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> too many choices dude. we'll see em for next playdate.



Check my post above yours. This game may fit our requirements.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 11, 2013)

baccilus said:


> One more option we have is Urban Terror. It is a stand alone Quake 3 mod which was quite a rage at TdF forum till a couple of years back. We used to play it every day and have fun every single day. I highly recommend this game in stead of CS:S that I have recommended above.
> Urban Terror, Version 4.2***
> Platforms: Windows, Mac and Linux
> Genre: A tactical shooter on quake engine, so a lot of quake mechanics work too.
> ...





baccilus said:


> Check my post above yours. This game may fit our requirements.


yeah that's a good game but we can't have everything at once. too many choices, too less time. so for now, let's pick a game from the first 7 suggestions. we'll see it for the next vote.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 11, 2013)

baccilus said:


> One more option we have is Urban Terror. It is a stand alone Quake 3 mod which was quite a rage at TdF forum till a couple of years back. We used to play it every day and have fun every single day. I highly recommend this game in stead of CS:S that I have recommended above.
> Urban Terror, Version 4.2***
> Platforms: Windows, Mac and Linux
> Genre: A tactical shooter on quake engine, so a lot of quake mechanics work too.
> ...



well go with digi, have urban terror in mind, and we will play it sometime in the 3rd / 4th playdate


----------



## baccilus (Mar 11, 2013)

Guys choose anything. We will have fun no matter what we play. Only considerations- shouldn't be too big and maps should be medium to small small size.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 11, 2013)

Guys, I think this thread needs to be moved to The Cavern. Because if the thread gets crawled by Google, everyone else will join too.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 11, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Guys, I think this thread needs to be moved to The Cavern. Because if the thread gets crawled by Google, everyone else will join too.



Quake 3 server is live, 
to connect go to multiplayer, and then select and enter this address :

server is down

server is boosted to 200fps, make sure you enter these commands in the console before you enter :

com_maxfps 125
rate 25000
snaps 100
R_SWAPINTERVAL 0
CL_MAXPACKETS 125
IN_MOUSE -1
CG_LAGHAX -1 (ping > 100)

if you want to change resolution, to eg 1440x900 then use this 

r_customheight 900
r_customwidth 1440
r_mode -1
vid_restart

join in , testing sv.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 11, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> Quake 3 server is live,
> to connect go to multiplayer, and then select and enter this address :
> ...
> join in , testing sv.



thnx for hosting dude. we'll test it out 2moro. 

everyone read the first post for update on quake 3.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 11, 2013)

Ow. Missed. Tomm.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 12, 2013)

waiting  for bullet500 or mojo jojo to be online on steam. they can help us with announcements in steam group.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 12, 2013)

Create events in Steam so that we will know that the server is on whenever we start steam.

Also, do any of you guys have Wolfenstein : Enemy Territory? It's free AFAIK. Yup, its FREE! 

*www.splashdamage.com/?q=node/35


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 12, 2013)

i still suggest we can go with unreal tournament game of the year version it has everything quake has plus better graphics low size renowned unreal engine also the bandwidth required to play it is pretty low compared to other games.......
check this out .....
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJo6zzckAjY


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 12, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Create events in Steam so that we will know that the server is on whenever we start steam.
> 
> Also, do any of you guys have Wolfenstein : Enemy Territory? It's free AFAIK. Yup, its FREE!
> 
> Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory | Splash Damage



yeah, we already considered that. but apparently we need some permissions to create an event according to the current group privacy settings. so waiting for the group admins to be online. 



gta0gagan said:


> i still suggest we can go with unreal tournament game of the year version it has everything quake has plus better graphics low size renowned unreal engine also the bandwidth required to play it is pretty low compared to other games.......
> check this out .....
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJo6zzckAjY



 we'll definitely consider ut for one of the playdates.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 12, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Guys, I think this thread needs to be moved to The Cavern. Because if the thread gets crawled by Google, everyone else will join too.



+1. We should move it

Anyways guys can you all please start this like after first week of april?


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 12, 2013)

theserpent said:


> +1. We should move it
> 
> Anyways guys can you all please start this like after first week of april?



Noooo... registration is open for some time only. We may continue playing that time but we will not allow you to join after March.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 12, 2013)

.
Lets see
April 6th-TF2


----------



## Desmond (Mar 12, 2013)

Guys, please consider Wolf ET. It is Free and has great gameplay. You have 5 classes on each team and you have to complete objectives to win.


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 12, 2013)

just kidding bro.. hope we continue this as long as possible.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 12, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Guys, please consider Wolf ET. It is Free and has great gameplay. You have 5 classes on each team and you have to complete objectives to win.



i want to scrim so badly : bandwidth 

but considered nonetheless


----------



## DDIF (Mar 12, 2013)

Quake3 I guess for me.
Though I am a n00b at gaming in general or MP but what do you guys think about AlienArena? Because right now I don't have M$ Win....


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 12, 2013)

anyone up for Q3a quikie? ill set up the sv if anyone is ready ?


----------



## DDIF (Mar 12, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> anyone up for Q3a quikie? ill set up the sv if anyone is ready ?


Where to get it? You said everyone need the same version?


----------



## baccilus (Mar 12, 2013)

If we decide to play Q3, we will be better off with Alien Arena.


----------



## DDIF (Mar 12, 2013)

baccilus said:


> If we decide to play Q3, we will be better off with Alien Arena.


Well Alien Arena I can play at anytime, it's installed on all three of my systems.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 12, 2013)

baccilus said:


> If we decide to play Q3, we will be better off with Alien Arena.



i dont have alien arena, and nor do i have the server. also i dont know how to host it.



ManiDhillon said:


> Where to get it? You said everyone need the same version?


ill send you a email link, pm me ur email


----------



## avinandan012 (Mar 12, 2013)

dota ??


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 12, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> anyone up for Q3a quikie? ill set up the sv if anyone is ready ?



What about tonight? Quake 3 downloading finished i guess... probably will practice today once I reach home..
BTW what is your steam id?



avinandan012 said:


> dota ??



Dota 1 or 2? The problem with dota is only the one who knows to play dota, can only play, others can't. If we get 10 players, we can organize a 5v5 match. 
But what I saw from past experience is one person come, another disconnects, this way it will be delayed like hell. And in match also if someone disconnects, total 30 minutes wasted.


----------



## DDIF (Mar 12, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> i dont have alien arena, and nor do i have the server. also i dont know how to host it.
> 
> 
> ill send you a email link, pm me ur email


 Finished downloading. Installing Windows 8 now, I'll connect soon. Thanks

P.S: Have mercy on the n00b in game.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 12, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> What about tonight? Quake 3 downloading finished i guess... probably will practice today once I reach home..
> BTW what is your steam id?
> 
> 
> ...



Steam Community :: ID :: SHOCK.one 4ver aka te4m



ManiDhillon said:


> Finished downloading. Installing Windows 8 now, I'll connect soon. Thanks
> 
> P.S: Have mercy on the n00b in game.



pm me, when you're through.. that was fast... 8mbps?



avinandan012 said:


> dota ??



yup only people who know how to _play dota can really play dota_ lol, or it ends up in mass disconnection and frustration.. lol

the server will be on, when anyone of you is ready.. till about 10pm ? but i cant guarantee that ill be there all the time, so maps wont change you guys will have to manage that a little


----------



## Desmond (Mar 12, 2013)

I agree that Dota has a steep learning curve, but it is the best multiplayer experience once you get a hang of it.

Please what version of Q3 are you guys using to host? I think I have a vanilla (stock) version. Also, please give detailed instructions about setting up and connecting.

PS : Wolfenstein ET is just ~200 mb, for those of you who are concerned about bandwidth.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 12, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I agree that Dota has a steep learning curve, but it is the best multiplayer experience once you get a hang of it.
> 
> Please what version of Q3 are you guys using to host? I think I have a vanilla (stock) version. Also, please give detailed instructions about setting up and connecting.
> 
> PS : Wolfenstein ET is just ~200 mb, for those of you who are concerned about bandwidth.



by bandwidth, i mean internet bandwidth for upload, q3a 1.3 accept my steam friend req


----------



## Sudh4r (Mar 12, 2013)

OK guys I'm in, but when do u guys will play?

@NoasArcAngel  PMed You


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 12, 2013)

Sudh4r said:


> OK guys I'm in, but when do u guys will play?
> 
> @NoasArcAngel  PMed You



check reply.


----------



## DDIF (Mar 12, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> Steam Community :: ID :: SHOCK.one 4ver aka te4m
> pm me, when you're through.. that was fast... 8mbps?



Nah, just 2mbps, can you send me the settings again via PM?


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 12, 2013)

manidhillon said:


> nah, just 2mbps, can you send me the settings again via pm?



server is down


----------



## DDIF (Mar 12, 2013)

I think my connection is not good for MP games, too high ping. I was getting around 120-126.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 12, 2013)

ManiDhillon said:


> I think my connection is not good for MP games, too high ping. I was getting around 120-126.



bsnl?


----------



## DDIF (Mar 12, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> bsnl?


No,Not BSNL. *Wi5 Wireless Broadband*. 
My Speedtest:



Spoiler



*www.speedtest.net/result/2568062019.png

*speedtest.net/result/2568043575.png

*www.speedtest.net/result/2568053799.png

*www.speedtest.net/result/2568068505.png


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 12, 2013)

@Manidhilon, dude you should check your routing. you have a very good bandwidth but your pings are really suffering from bad routing. 

i only have 1/4th of your bandwidth but i have some better pings. 

maybe a call to your isp about routing may help.


Spoiler



*www.speedtest.net/result/2568111618.png]

*www.speedtest.net/result/2568102635.png

*www.speedtest.net/result/2568117630.png


----------



## Anorion (Mar 12, 2013)

server still live?


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 12, 2013)

Anorion said:


> server still live?



lol anorion. ur always late to party. we've tested the server and everything is okay. maybe Noas will host again idk. 
did ur altitude download complete? 

and does anyone know when  the admins of tdf steam group come online ? we've been waiting since like forever.. 



@others


guys, this is not going to be our last playdate. we'll definitely make Urban Terror, Alien Arena and Wolfenstein ET our playdates soon. For now we are sticking the with entries in first post for poll. Unless something happens by magic and TF2 or Trackmania gets elected for this week Quake 3 Arena is going to be our playdate for this weekend. You may start downloading it. Even if you already have the game just verify you have same version as our server(prolly version 1.30). Or Even better download again following the first post.


----------



## DDIF (Mar 12, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> @Manidhilon, dude you should check your routing. you have a very good bandwidth but your pings are really suffering from bad routing.
> 
> i only have 1/4th of your bandwidth but i have some better pings.
> 
> maybe a call to your isp about routing may help.



Actually everything is fine from their end. The pings are high because this is wireless broadband not wired. In my area BSNL has monopoly, just Wi5 is the other choice and I guess having high pings are better than 80% downtime, still I've mailed their tech support about this and hope they will do something.

And for those who wanna play Alien Arena, here: **red.planetarena.org/aquire.html*

@NoasArccAngel: Can you post your speedtest for Gurgaon server. I tried again with some registry  tweaks I found on google and still the same ping.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 12, 2013)

unable to connect to the server dude please send the settings.....


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 12, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> unable to connect to the server dude please send the settings.....



the server is down now. Noas started it for some testing with maps and pings. and btw did you download the game as prescribed in first post ?


----------



## Sudh4r (Mar 12, 2013)

OK I'm dloading Q3 from the link Noas mailed me.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 12, 2013)

*Update 12/03:
*
1. Seems like the group admins of tdf gamerz are offline since long and we are unable to reach them. So _*please join the the playdate steam group*_ so that we can make announcements like timing, ip addresses, client side commands etc at once to evryone instead of keep on updating on forum and messaging everyone individually on steam. 

2. *It is Quake 3 afterall for the next playdate*. The poll goes on and votes will be carried into next playdate voting(new games will be added to poll then) . So please start your quake 3 download. There's a announcement in the _* playdate steam group *_on how to download the exact version of Quake 3 for the playdate. Please follow it. 

3. Even though you are not a steamer, you may create a new steam account, join the group and be online during the event so it'll be easier to reach you.


----------



## Sudh4r (Mar 12, 2013)

^ Send me an invitation Steam id : sudh4r


----------



## sam142000 (Mar 12, 2013)

how do i vote?
count my vote for COD4


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 12, 2013)

sam142000 said:


> how do i vote?
> count my vote for COD4



that's it. there is no actual poll. just reply with your choice and we'll add your vote. 
and btw it's Quake 3 Arena for our next playdate. follow the instructions on first post to download the correct version of the game.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 12, 2013)

as you guys know, i may get banned so if any of you have issues, contact me on steam or ask digi


----------



## Desmond (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm in for COD 4 as well.


----------



## draco21 (Mar 13, 2013)

How does it work out here??

I could download quake 3 arena and play but how and what should i do??


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 13, 2013)

draco21 said:


> How does it work out here??
> 
> I could download quake 3 arena and play but how and what should i do??



just join the playdate steam group  and download quake 3 according to instructions in announcement in the group. we'll keep you updated through the group and the first post on this thread.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 13, 2013)

You guys using patched Quake 3 or vanilla one? Because I have a vanilla one already.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 13, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> You guys using patched Quake 3 or vanilla one? Because I have a vanilla one already.



come online on steam

cod4 hosting can be done, but only for upto 5 people to play properly

test sv today !!! details will be updated on the first post.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 13, 2013)

COD4 works for more than 20 people on Gameranger


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 13, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> COD4 works for more than 20 people on Gameranger



i dint get you, you need some serious bandwidth for that man.


SV IS DOWN


----------



## baccilus (Mar 13, 2013)

My Q3A is still downloading. Will be able to join tomorrow only guys.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 13, 2013)

no dude, it works great in my locality..
people get around ~150 ping if server is from Kolkatta (as im from Orissa)

Guys please try CoD4.. its much much much more entertaining than CS or Q3
(Dont get butthurt plz )


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 13, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> no dude, it works great in my locality..
> people get around ~150 ping if server is from Kolkatta (as im from Orissa)
> 
> Guys please try CoD4.. its much much much more entertaining than CS or Q3
> (Dont get butthurt plz )



what are the server specs? is it dedicated hosting?


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 13, 2013)

yep you can do Dedicated hosting as well.. Ill post a screenshot right away





I have no idea what the server specs are as im not the one hosting..
Maximum players allowed is 48, which should be more than plenty


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 13, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> yep you can do Dedicated hosting as well.. Ill post a screenshot right away
> 
> View attachment 9412
> View attachment 9413
> ...



are you on steam ? or any chat? add me on steam : noasarcangel

lets consider for the next playdate, we will do a couple of test runs before we can make this the next playdate game.... there is also TF2, and others...


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 13, 2013)

Im on Gmail.. add me


----------



## Desmond (Mar 13, 2013)

COD4 please....


----------



## ThinkNoDigit (Mar 14, 2013)

+1 for Altitude..
Downloading Quake 3..


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 14, 2013)

wouldn't be able to come on sat and sunday have an exam........


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 14, 2013)

nev, remove ur email now.... in future avoid posting this on threads and send this in PM's 



ManiDhillon said:


> Actually everything is fine from their end. The pings are high because this is wireless broadband not wired. In my area BSNL has monopoly, just Wi5 is the other choice and I guess having high pings are better than 80% downtime, still I've mailed their tech support about this and hope they will do something.
> 
> And for those who wanna play Alien Arena, here: **red.planetarena.org/aquire.html*
> 
> @NoasArccAngel: Can you post your speedtest for Gurgaon server. I tried again with some registry  tweaks I found on google and still the same ping.



*www.speedtest.net/result/2572389735.png

*www.speedtest.net/result/2572391434.png



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> COD4 please....



can someone point me towards a cod 4 dedicated hosting website? please?


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 14, 2013)

sorry about that .. anyway.. u must have noted it..so ill remove it


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 14, 2013)

^^Create a steam account and join the steam group. This way it will be easier to communicate.

If COD4 is decided , let imform everybody in advance, as we have to download 4 G.B.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 14, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> ^^Create a steam account and join the steam group. This way it will be easier to communicate.
> 
> If COD4 is decided , let imform everybody in advance, as we have to download 4 G.B.



^ *its 6.3 GB*
nah, next one is quake 3....

EDIT :

after re - considering bandwidth problems, *i have decided that cod 4 hosting cannot be done*. It requires too much bandwidth for stable play for 10-15 people. ( at least 2mbps upload. ) 


if anyone has other small games (FPS/RTS) we can play on the internet then please suggest. also urban terror, altitude are on the list...

 how about age of empires ? we can have 8 players ( 4v4 ) as most people wont be interested in rts.

HALO can also be considered, since its small (300mb) but we need more players... 10-15

another fun game is HL2 : DeathMatch, b/w is a problem but the fun quotient in hl2 dm is so high we can also consider this. ( its free 2 play )

TF2 is also out, because TF2 requires 10kb/s Upload / person. that means a max of 5 ppl on a 512kbps line


----------



## Anorion (Mar 14, 2013)

so servers are live??


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 14, 2013)

Anorion said:


> so servers are live??



affirmative, SERVER IS LIVE JOIN IN . ill be there at 9 . you can play with the bots ( GL AND HF )


----------



## RCuber (Mar 14, 2013)

ah.. Never played any MP other than BF3  , I have COD4 copy but never played as it didn't work with Controller, now that's not an issue anymore. Add me to Steam "RCuber" .. should be online at 9-10

EDIT: Tonight is Quake 3??


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 14, 2013)

Halo plz .i'll be there with my rocket launcher


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 14, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Tonight is Quake 3??



Yes.. this week Quake 3 only. 
Join the steam group Steam Community :: Group :: ThinkDigit Playdate for detailed instruction how to setup Q3.

BTW, I while changing Q3 resolution, I messed it up. Now I cannot run any game lower than 1920x1080. If I run. it is running with black borders. Any idea how to fix?


----------



## baccilus (Mar 14, 2013)

Getting latency of 500ms. Left the game. I will try joining in again later.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 14, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> Halo plz .i'll be there with my rocket launcher



I also recommended that to Noah, I think he will do it if more people come..
BTW Halo Gephrophobia map is AWESOME


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 14, 2013)

Server going offline . 

see you guys on 15th at 6:00 pm


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 14, 2013)

RCuber said:


> EDIT: Tonight is Quake 3??


the actual playdate is on sunday. tonight is just for fun.


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 14, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> I also recommended that to Noah, I think he will do it if more people come..
> BTW Halo Gephrophobia map is AWESOME



My favourite halo games are
 shotgun match @ Chiron TL 34
Sniper/Rocket match @ Boarding action
CTF @ Hang'em High !


----------



## Neo (Mar 14, 2013)

Quake 3 Arena was fun lol.


----------



## 101gamzer (Mar 14, 2013)

CS 1.6 Anyone?


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 14, 2013)

101gamzer said:


> CS 1.6 Anyone?


hye 101gamerz, CS 1.6 was our playdate last sunday. we'll have it again soon. 
Join us in Quake 3 Arena playdate next sunday. to download quake 3, see first post. 




Neo said:


> Quake 3 Arena was fun lol.



yeah awesome fun. and thanks for the gift lol.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 14, 2013)

Okay.. I was late for the party.. there is a weird problem with my setup , everytime a Steam chat window pops up the screen goes crap .. resolution is set to 1080p.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 15, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Okay.. I was late for the party.. there is a weird problem with my setup , everytime a Steam chat window pops up the screen goes crap .. resolution is set to 1080p.



i thought you sorted that issue out. it's something with Amd cards.. 
for other's who are facing the same issue of crosshair leaving tails and screen flickering etc when you launch the game thorugh steam and use shift tab for overlay.
follow this guide.

Steam Community :: Guide :: Quake III Custom Resolution + Steam Overlay Fix


----------



## ThinkNoDigit (Mar 15, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> Steam Community :: Guide :: Quake III Custom Resolution + Steam Overlay Fix


Thanks Steam Overlay now works but crashes on exit.Fine,.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 15, 2013)

Guys company of heros/Red alert 3?- after april 1st week


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 15, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Guys company of heros/Red alert 3?- after april 1st week



redalert 3 = worst game ever.

company of heroes = maybe

rcuber hope to see you today


----------



## theserpent (Mar 15, 2013)

Ok lets do company of heros- maybe in April, i Can join that time


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 15, 2013)

guys, i think my routing just got updated... can anyone confirm this ?


IP 59.176.16.195 ping / tracert will be appreciated


----------



## Desmond (Mar 15, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> guys, i think my routing just got updated... can anyone confirm this ?
> 
> 
> IP 59.176.16.195 ping / tracert will be appreciated



Destination Host Unreachable


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 15, 2013)

Too bad I dont have C O H :/



Nanducob said:


> My favourite halo games are
> shotgun match @ Chiron TL 34
> Sniper/Rocket match @ Boarding action
> CTF @ Hang'em High !



HangemHigh is really confusing.. ever tried sniper only Sidewinder ? 
and btw
Halo1 Plasma rod gun is waaay OP


----------



## Sudh4r (Mar 15, 2013)

I will join you guys today.I haven't played Q3 b4, so SPARE ME  Just a suggestion : Rise of Nations: Thrones and Patriots.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 15, 2013)

RCuber said:


> ah.. Never played any MP other than BF3  , I have COD4 copy but never played as* it didn't work with Controller*, now that's not an issue anymore. Add me to Steam "RCuber" .. should be online at 9-10
> 
> EDIT: Tonight is Quake 3??


facepalm


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 15, 2013)

<snip>


----------



## Desmond (Mar 15, 2013)

Game suggestion : Age Of Empires 2 : The Conquerors.

Edit: Massive map with like 16 players or so.

Edit : We could also wait for AOE 2 HD which is due on steam in a couple of weeks.


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 15, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Game suggestion : Age Of Empires 2 : The Conquerors.
> 
> Edit: Massive map with like 16 players or so.
> 
> Edit : We could also wait for AOE 2 HD which is due on steam in a couple of weeks.



 Lets select AOE for next playdate. but how will we host?


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 15, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Lets select AOE for next playdate. but how will we host?



ill host that, not a problem but not the steam version please.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 15, 2013)

keep the suggestions coming. will add to the the vote after the quake 3 playdate.


----------



## avinandan012 (Mar 15, 2013)

Information i got  :
*NoasArcAngel* sleeps at around 11pm

sam is pro in quake 3


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 15, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> Information i got  :
> *NoasArcAngel* sleeps at around 11pm
> 
> sam is pro in quake 3



lol, im not pro in quake 3? 

i quit the server at 11, and have other things to do


----------



## Anorion (Mar 15, 2013)

wee that was fun... finding the servers on randomly over the past couple of days. gonna get familiar with dm7 and tourney3
joined the steam group as well


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 15, 2013)

Anorion said:


> wee that was fun... finding the servers on randomly over the past couple of days. gonna get familiar with dm7 and tourney3
> joined the steam group as well



+1, welcome to heaven  or hell.... xD


----------



## avinandan012 (Mar 15, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> lol, im not pro in quake 3? *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/smilies/tongue.gif
> 
> i quit the server at 11, and have other things to do *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_razz.gif


well you are also pro but i was getting killed by sam always . but i killed him twice with melee *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/smilies/tongue.gif

BTW anyone for age of empires II or III play here ??


----------



## RCuber (Mar 15, 2013)

Guys BF3 Double XP this weekend (from today) .. will still try to join you guys


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 15, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> well you are also pro but i was getting killed by sam always . but i killed him twice with melee *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/smilies/tongue.gif
> 
> BTW anyone for age of empires II or III play here ??



lol melee = knife    

RTS like AOE / ROTN - 23rd next week alongwith 1 FPS.



RCuber said:


> Guys BF3 Double XP this weekend (from today) .. will still try to join you guys



BF4, is coming out now, STOP PLAYING BF3


----------



## RCuber (Mar 15, 2013)

^^ I have some personal goals .. Reach LVL 100, get 500 kills or Unlock all attachments on all weapons  BTW BF3 was my first ever multiplayer


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 15, 2013)

RCuber said:


> ^^ I have some personal goals .. Reach LVL 100, get 500 kills or Unlock all attachments on all weapons  BTW BF3 was my first ever multiplayer



lol, this generation ( i mean people who have played cod 4... onwards ) dont know what they have missed with epic classics like quake, doom, halo, cs, hl.... these arent just games... they are legacies.

play quake 3 one day, and ill promise you* will *be addicted.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 15, 2013)

*Update 15/03:
*

Taking Suggestions for the third playdate. We will consolidate all the suggestions into a poll on Sunday,. So please suggest  the game you would like to see on playdate before this Sunday.


----------



## baccilus (Mar 15, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> lol, this generation ( i mean people who have played cod 4... onwards ) dont know what they have missed with epic classics like quake, doom, halo, cs, hl.... these arent just games... they are legacies.
> 
> play quake 3 one day, and ill promise you* will *be addicted.



I have been gaming since 2005. Quake is just too fast for me.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 15, 2013)

Im still on Intel HD 2000


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 15, 2013)

baccilus said:


> I have been gaming since 2005. Quake is just too fast for me.



you have to adjust? what else?

BELLS ARE RINGING ! 

SV IS UP JOIN IN 

59.176.16.195:27960


----------



## avinandan012 (Mar 15, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> lol, this generation ( i mean people who have played cod 4... onwards ) dont know what they have missed with epic classics like quake, doom, halo, cs, hl.... these arent just games... they are legacies.
> play quake 3 one day, and ill promise you* will *be addicted.



these are legendary games everyone must play these atleast once. CSS/CS1.6 has introduced the term multiplayer to world in a true sence.



Digital Fragger said:


> *Update 15/03:
> *
> 
> Taking Suggestions for the third playdate. We will consolidate all the suggestions into a poll on Sunday,. So please suggest  the game you would like to see on playdate before this Sunday.


where is this poll?? i don't see any


----------



## theserpent (Mar 15, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> ill host that, not a problem but not the steam version please.



Yea sure AOE But please guys please after April 1st


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 15, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> where is this poll?? i don't see any


suggest the games for playdate till sunday, poll will be created on sunday after suggestions are closed.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 15, 2013)

know the server is up... getting no or bad challenge for address... weird


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 15, 2013)

Anorion said:


> know the server is up... getting no or bad challenge for address... weird



i saw couple of times your name popped up as connecting..  start steam before joining dude, u can msg me if u have any prob.. i've sent you a frnd req on steam.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 15, 2013)

is the server on???


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 15, 2013)

@gt0gagayh it's on. if you are trying to join come online on steam and msg me, i've sent you a frnd req.  we'll join..


----------



## DDIF (Mar 15, 2013)

1. Alien Arena
2. Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare
3. Left 4 Dead 2


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 15, 2013)

CoD4 is alot of fun.. im getting really good pings
*i48.tinypic.com/b4xkc3.png

plz set cod4 for next time


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 15, 2013)

^nice score dude..

we've been playing too much quake 3 since 3 days.. as a break before the actual playdate, no quake 3 tomorrow.. @anorion, vignesh, noas, avinandan, tachyon, rcuber, Neo..


----------



## RCuber (Mar 15, 2013)

How did I do guys? was getting fragged by Noas


----------



## Anorion (Mar 16, 2013)

no quake tomm?


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 16, 2013)

Hey guys which game is available for next date , Time Schedule ?? ?? I am willing to join and play.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 16, 2013)

I think the participants are increasing we  will need one more server...


----------



## Vignesh B (Mar 16, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> ^nice score dude..
> 
> we've been playing too much quake 3 since 3 days.. as a break before the actual playdate, no quake 3 tomorrow.. @anorion, vignesh, noas, avinandan, tachyon, rcuber, Neo..


Noooo 



RCuber said:


> How did I do guys? was getting fragged by Noas


I was worse than you, man. 
For the starting, some time, I didn't get even a single kill.


----------



## Neo (Mar 16, 2013)

What's the time? today from 7 - 9 ?


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 16, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Hey guys which game is available for next date , Time Schedule ?? ?? I am willing to join and play.


it's quake 3 arena on 17/03 (tomorrow)       8:15pm 
join playdate steam group  if you have steam for announcements. if you don't have quake 3 installed, download from the link provided in the playdate steam group. 



Neo said:


> What's the time? today from 7 - 9 ?


na, tomorrow, 17/03 is the playdate. 8:15 pm


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 17, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> it's quake 3 arena on 17/03 (tomorrow)       8:15pm
> join playdate steam group  if you have steam for announcements. if you don't have quake 3 installed, download from the link provided in the playdate steam group.
> 
> 
> na, tomorrow, 17/03 is the playdate. 8:15 pm



Thanks, I am dloading the Game.


----------



## Neo (Mar 17, 2013)

Will the game work on 3G. My broadband is not working. Forgot to pay to bill dammit.


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 17, 2013)

We need original Game Licenses to make it work on Steam , right ??? Or does it works the other way around ??


----------



## Vignesh B (Mar 17, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> We need original Game Licenses to make it work on Steam , right ??? Or does it works the other way around ??


Not required. Just add the game to steam as a non-steam game.

P.S : Am not promoting piracy, even I buy games whenever I can. 
OT : But all these DRM(s) irritates me.   Although steam's DRM is much much better.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 17, 2013)

Neo said:


> Will the game work on 3G. My broadband is not working. Forgot to pay to bill dammit.



aw dude, how did you play during server testing? with broadband or 3g ? you've got good pings then..
mostly you should be able to play on 3g.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 17, 2013)

3G latency sucks,

guys see you at 8:30 / 9:00 for some good wholesome fun. Although i cannot guarantee that i will be there, i will try to.. Anyways the server will be up. So have some fun


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 17, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> 3G latency sucks,
> 
> guys see you at 8:30 / 9:00 for some good wholesome fun. Although i cannot guarantee that i will be there, i will try to.. Anyways the server will be up. So have some fun



8:15 pm to be precise. the server will be up by 8pm..


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 17, 2013)

how to download .. link is showing 404 Not Found error


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 17, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> how to download .. link is showing 404 Not Found error



updated the announcement with mirror link..


----------



## V2IBH2V (Mar 17, 2013)

Guys, does anyone know any other Quake 3 servers(Indian)? Want to practice a lil..


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 17, 2013)

V2IBH2V said:


> Guys, does anyone know any other Quake 3 servers(Indian)? Want to practice a lil..



idk any servers but playing with bots at hard level helped me a bit.


----------



## V2IBH2V (Mar 17, 2013)

Bots are too dumb on "Hurt Me Plenty".. N too hard on "Nightmare!"


----------



## theserpent (Mar 17, 2013)

Guys, let play TF2,AOE 2 in April


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 17, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Guys, let play TF2,AOE 2 in April



i've just downloaded tf2.. 

will sure play if we get enough players.


----------



## V2IBH2V (Mar 17, 2013)

Will TF2 run on on-board graphics?


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 17, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> idk any servers but playing with bots at hard level helped me a bit.



Should I join Q3A ?  I have no idea about this game . 
Have downloaded it though.



V2IBH2V said:


> Will TF2 run on on-board graphics?



What's your iGPU ??


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 17, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Should I join Q3A ?  I have no idea about this game .
> Have downloaded it though.
> 
> 
> ...



Why do you even ask lol.. everyone here on the forum are always welcome.. Even i've started playing this game this week after everyone voted it for the playdate.


----------



## Vignesh B (Mar 17, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Should I join Q3A ?  I have no idea about this game .
> Have downloaded it though.


It's fun, man. I bet you will get addicted to it once you play it!
Being a noob is also a different kind of fun . Anyway you'll get to learn a lot on how to play by simply seeing these guys.


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 17, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> Why do you even ask lol.. everyone here on the forum are always welcome.. Even i've started playing this game this week after everyone voted it for the playdate.



I am getting this error while installing the Q3A frm your "KAT" torrent link.






Vignesh B said:


> It's fun, man. I bet you will get addicted to it once you play it!
> Being a noob is also a different kind of fun . Anyway you'll get to learn a lot on how to play by simply seeing these guys.



Getting A$$ kicked in MP mode should feel fun , definitely. 



Rishi. said:


> I am getting this error while installing the Q3A frm your "KAT" torrent link.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  why didn't I read the "readme.txt" file. 

Looks like its plug and play . No setup required.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 17, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> I am getting this error while installing the Q3A frm your "KAT" torrent link.
> 
> View attachment 9477
> 
> ...




sorry, you're having trouble installing quake 3. we can't discuss about it here.. message me on steam or any im, pm me whatever u have.

edit: ok ninja'd. seems you sorted out your issue.

edit; don't forget to check the first post for updates.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 17, 2013)

@Rishii, no need to install, just extract and play


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 17, 2013)

*Update 17/03:
*


*TONIGHT 8:15PM, Server Will Be Up by 8pm
Will Post the ip soon. . . 
*
Don't forget to join steamgroup chat if you have steam installed... (not necessary if you don't have steam)


enter these commands in console (press tilde ~ key) before entering in : 


Spoiler



rate 25000 
com_max fps 125 
cl_maxpackets 125 
in_mouse -1 
snaps 100 
r_sawpinterval 0 

If you need custom resolution eg 1920x1080, open console by pressing "~" key and enter these values : 
r_mode -1 
r_customwidth 1920 
r_customheight 1080 
vid_restar



If you have AMD card and facing any problems with steam overlay when quake3 is launched through steam, follow the guide
Steam Community :: Guide :: Quake III Custom Resolution + Steam Overlay Fix


----------



## theserpent (Mar 17, 2013)

Guys why dont you all have a re-run of all these games in April  I missed CS,quake 

Mods just like Desmond suggested why not move this to Carven


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 17, 2013)

It feels , this game is pretty much like UT. WIll be FUN.



RCuber said:


> @Rishii, no need to install, just extract and play



Yeah Buddy , i forgot its an "Ahem" version. 



Digital Fragger said:


> sorry, you're having trouble installing quake 3. we can't discuss about it here.. message me on steam or any im, pm me whatever u have.[/S]
> 
> edit: ok ninja'd. seems you sorted out your issue.
> 
> edit; don't forget to check the first post for updates.


Sure.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 17, 2013)

Okay, it seems that i am at home. and ready to play 

so server is going live in 3.2.1. SV IS LIVE NOW, no need to move thread to cavern, just hide the ip!  



Spoiler



59.176.16.195:27960


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 17, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> Okay, it seems that i am at home. and ready to play
> 
> so server is going live in 3.2.1. SV IS LIVE NOW, no need to move thread to cavern, just hide the ip!
> 
> ...



Ok, this guy doesn't follow timings. 
Server is live now. u can join now if u want or at 8pm, the actual playdate time.


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 17, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> Ok, this guy doesn't follow timings.
> Server is live now. u can join now if u want or at 8pm, the actual playdate time.


I too, can't wait ,...
trying to join.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 17, 2013)

*Update 17/03:
*

*Quake 3 SERVER IS LIVE

ip is <snip>

port is default port 27690
*
Don't forget to join steamgroup chat if you have steam installed...

see spoiler to change screen res in game.



Spoiler



enter these commands in console (press tilde ~ key) before entering in : 

rate 25000 
com_max fps 125 
cl_maxpackets 125 
in_mouse -1 
snaps 100 
r_sawpinterval 0 

If you need custom resolution eg 1920x1080, open console by pressing "~" key and enter these values : 
r_mode -1 
r_customwidth 1920 
r_customheight 1080 
vid_restar




ip changed pls note


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 17, 2013)

mine is showing awaiting challenge .... 63 

the number keeps on increasing


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 17, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> mine is showing awaiting challenge .... 63
> 
> the number keeps on increasing


Same here , I was playing a li'l while ago. Seems like there is a limit of number of players.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 17, 2013)

*server is changed due to some unknow issues on previous server


ip is <snip>5*


@rajat and rishi


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 17, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> *server is changed due to some unknow issues on previous server
> 
> 
> ip is 183.83.69.15*
> ...


thanks dude.  , coming up there.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 17, 2013)

how to change name ...


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 17, 2013)

Is it down again ??


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 17, 2013)

retry.. not down


----------



## Anorion (Mar 17, 2013)

trackmania for next
servers still up guiz


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 17, 2013)

Nice fragging today. [Anorion & Noa Pro Players.] 
BTW , till what time the server will remain open ?.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 17, 2013)

whats next ?


----------



## RCuber (Mar 17, 2013)

lol you guys got pwned by an Uncle


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 17, 2013)

This was the first time I was playing Quake and the first time I was playing a multiplayer game , so naturally.


----------



## Sudh4r (Mar 17, 2013)

Nice game guys, however I made a mistake TORRENT was ON eating all the bandwidth. Curse Me.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 17, 2013)

played till 11:20!

awesome fun guys.. 
@rajat, rcuber, sud4r .. stayed till the end! 

*i.imgur.com/yHgkoKF.jpg


we had a turnout of 12-15.. peak at a time ingame is 10-12..
@others.. thnx for joining in..


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 17, 2013)

thanks man ... had lots of fun , looking forward to next one . 

^^ are u digi ?


----------



## RCuber (Mar 17, 2013)

^^ yes he is !!


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 18, 2013)

A poll is up with all suggestions till date. 
Vote the next playdate game here. 
you may vote for more than one game. Approximate download size is given.. So vote intelligently.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 18, 2013)

One more game for suggestion : Warhammer 400000 - Dawn Of War : Dark Crusade. (RTS)

Has 7 playable races, each with unique units and gameplay.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 18, 2013)

starcraft 1 or warcraft 3 ? not dota


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 18, 2013)

can one play COD 4 : MW online without buying ??


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 18, 2013)

yep.. the ehm ehm version works fine with Gameranger


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 18, 2013)

lol...who was "Vignesh" ?, I killed him almost everytime he re-Spawned. 
I was also on top for a while ,  Good for a newbie.


----------



## Vignesh B (Mar 18, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> lol...who was "Vignesh" ?, I killed him almost everytime he re-Spawned.
> I was also on top for a while ,  Good for a newbie.


lol, that was me! 
But, I had the last laugh!


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 18, 2013)

RCuber said:


> lol you guys got pwned by an Uncle


bt you had the "Lightning gun". 



Vignesh B said:


> lol, that was me!
> But, I had the last laugh!



haha ,


----------



## baccilus (Mar 18, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> lol...who was "Vignesh" ?, I killed him almost everytime he re-Spawned.
> I was also on top for a while ,  Good for a newbie.



But I remember killing you so many times. I joined around 2100 hours.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 18, 2013)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/gamerz/9483d1363578761-thinkdigit-playdate-2013-03-17_00003.jpg

i beg to differ


----------



## baccilus (Mar 18, 2013)

Lol. I played for just 20-25 minutes


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 18, 2013)

Till , how much time will the voting continue and when will the game be announced  ?


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 18, 2013)

@Digi.. why dont you create a poll in this thread itself? Users may vote multiple time there.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 18, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> bt you had the "Lightning gun".



its free for all, so you also get the same gun, you need to grab that quickly..  .. BTW I hate that laser gun :/ plasma is the best 

EDIT: BTW I had lot of fun playing Q3A, it has something in it !!  will try to bring some BF3 friends over


----------



## baccilus (Mar 18, 2013)

I like the shotgun


----------



## Anorion (Mar 18, 2013)

there is the bfg on some maps some maps - dm12 
like rocket best


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 18, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> @Digi.. why dont you create a poll in this thread itself? Users may vote multiple time there.



good idea


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 18, 2013)

Anorion said:


> there is the bfg on some maps some maps - dm12
> like rocket best



Yeeh.. rockets are best.



Spoiler



Just fire at the ground.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 18, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> Till , how much time will the voting continue and when will the game be announced  ?


till wednesday.. 


arijitsinha said:


> @Digi.. why dont you create a poll in this thread itself? Users may vote multiple time there.


i can't create a poll in the thread now. if a mod can a poll for us with same options as in linked poll it'll be fine.
*
update: thanks to anorion. poll added into the thread.. some choices are deleted since a maximum of 10 options can only be added to the poll. vote now. *

also added a little game infos for each game from my knowledge. if you want to change or add anything to the info, post a reply.


----------



## baccilus (Mar 18, 2013)

For the description of Urban Terror, you can add the following lines from there website:


> Urban Terror can be described as a Hollywood tactical shooter; somewhat realism based, but the motto is "fun over realism". This results in a very unique, enjoyable and addictive game.



Please note that I will be happy to play any of the nominated games (except any strategy games).


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 18, 2013)

Appreciate the introduction of a voting system.


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 18, 2013)

C0D4 . : Many Kids like this game ? *"Kids"* !!!


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 18, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> C0D4 . : Many Kids like this game ? *"Kids"* !!!



All those "rumors" that you hear that cod is for kids etc is TOTALLY wrong.. atleast in Indian Gameranger servers
Most people there are very respectful and mature unlike CS/Dota Servers..


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 18, 2013)

can we play Halo : CE *cough* version?


----------



## sahil1033 (Mar 18, 2013)

COD for kids ?? :O :O


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 18, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> can we play Halo : CE *cough* version?



been doing that for a year and a half


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 18, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> C0D4 . : Many Kids like this game ? *"Kids"* !!!





Nerevarine said:


> All those "rumors" that you hear that cod is for kids etc is TOTALLY wrong.. atleast in Indian Gameranger servers
> Most people there are very respectful and mature unlike CS/Dota Servers..





sahil1033 said:


> COD for kids ?? :O :O



okies sorry. edited.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 18, 2013)

please can we have some Halo MP?


----------



## Sudh4r (Mar 18, 2013)

COD 4, Seriously? Guys I can't dload it by next PD, it will take ages. . So anything <1 - 2 GB is cool.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 18, 2013)

Sudh4r said:


> COD 4, Seriously? Guys I can't dload it by next PD, it will take ages. . So anything <1 - 2 GB is cool.



lol, yh.. my fup is almost over. downloaded warthunder, l4d2, tf2, quake 3, trackmania 2 stadium etc all in this month. hope something other than cod 4 wins.. prolly halo or trackmania..


----------



## Sudh4r (Mar 18, 2013)

^ Yes anything other than COD 4,TF2 is fine for me.
+1 for HALO.


----------



## rapusa (Mar 18, 2013)

Please add *Ages of Mythology*(not Titan expansion) in poll.
Its like ages of empire with better graphics and fantasy/myth touch.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 18, 2013)

rapusa said:


> Please add *Ages of Mythology*(not Titan expansion) in poll.
> Its like ages of empire with better graphics and fantasy/myth touch.



sorry can't add anything to poll now. will consider it for next playdate voting.


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 19, 2013)

Guys I think we shouldn't talk about downloading games at least not here, right ?
Don't want this supercool thing to be closed anyhow.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 19, 2013)

My recommendation :
CoD4, Halo : CE, Warcraft 3 TFT (not dota), Diablo 2..


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 19, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Guys I think we shouldn't talk about downloading games at least not here, right ?
> Don't want this supercool thing to be closed anyhow.



unless we are talking about piracy, we can discuss anything. don't worry, if we are talking about a game download here openly, either the game is free or we are talking about the demo. i've written a brief description for each game in the first poast whether it is free or demo. 

we'll take the restricted talk either to pm or playdate steam group.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 19, 2013)

think those who voted for cod4 already have it
its still early in the week
is the cod4 multiplayer demo any good? 
alt servers hosting another game during the party may work out too, if we cross the limits of just one 
a smaller game, and one that is free is likely to get more participation 
watching out for titles getting f2p for weekends, there are events like these, maybe we can crash one of em

putting cs2d out there for next time


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 19, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> C0D4 . : Many Kids like this game ? *"Kids"* !!!



kids, in the sense that cod4 does not test your skills. as simple as that

EDIT:

who is hosting cod4? coz that is winning

i have no FUP


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 19, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> kids, in the sense that cod4 does not test your skills. as simple as that
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...



well, GhostRecon said he can possibly borrow a 10 slot cod4 server... 

if COD 4 wins, we will fix the cod 4 playdate for the 4th playdate and make the 2nd winner of the poll as the playdate for next week, cuz COD is whooping 6gb download. we can give participants a week time to download..  what say ?


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 19, 2013)

One RTS please... we can play 2 different games on Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## Sudh4r (Mar 19, 2013)

^ Sounds Interesting


----------



## theserpent (Mar 19, 2013)

Guys please after 1st april


----------



## Sudh4r (Mar 19, 2013)

^ Well we don't have EXAMS  

Just 2 weeks after that u can join us. 



Digital Fragger said:


> well, GhostRecon said he can possibly borrow a 10 slot cod4 server...
> 
> if COD 4 wins, we will fix the cod 4 playdate for the 4th playdate and make the 2nd winner of the poll as the playdate for next week, cuz COD is whooping 6gb download. we can give participants a week time to download..  what say ?



I totally agree with you. And if possible try to close the poll by WED/THUR, so that there will be ample amount of time left to dload the GAME.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 19, 2013)

About OP.

Dude, you don't know about Age Of Empires? The most revolutionary RTS of all time?

Also, make a correction...we need Age Of Empires 2 : The Conquerors expansion. Not Age of Empires 1.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 19, 2013)

im not in for RTS, 

BTW.. whats the update size of CoD4? .. last time I had a hell of a time installing and running the game as I could not find the official patches. I do own the copy.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 19, 2013)

Sudh4r said:


> And if possible try to close the poll by WED/THUR, so that there will be ample amount of time left to dload the GAME.


yep, done


----------



## Sudh4r (Mar 19, 2013)

^ Thank You.


----------



## Vignesh B (Mar 19, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> if COD 4 wins, we will fix the cod 4 playdate for the 4th playdate and make the 2nd winner of the poll as the playdate for next week, cuz COD is whooping 6gb download. we can give participants a week time to download..  what say ?


I completely agree with that. 
So, that mean's it gonna be a tough competition b/w AOE, Halo & Unreal Tournament. I hope URT wins as it is the smallest of the downloads.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 19, 2013)

Add DOTA 2 too. Lots of players are now playing this game in the forum.


----------



## baccilus (Mar 19, 2013)

Vignesh B said:


> I completely agree with that.
> So, that mean's it gonna be a tough competition b/w AOE, Halo & Unreal Tournament. I hope URT wins as it is the smallest of the downloads.



UrT is also one of the best of the lot. At least for people who have played it


----------



## theserpent (Mar 19, 2013)

Fine  But at least keep AOE 2,COD 4 after 1st


----------



## RCuber (Mar 19, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Fine  But at least keep AOE 2,COD 4 after 1st



Noes.. we play without you


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 19, 2013)

Y U NO original WC3:TFT
one of the best RTS with LAN available


----------



## z3rO (Mar 19, 2013)

RCuber said:


> BTW.. whats the update size of CoD4? .. last time I had a hell of a time installing and running the game as I could not find the official patches. I do own the copy.



Install the base game using your retail disc. 
Get the official patches from here  - 
(i) Full Patch v1.6
(ii) Incremental Patch v1.7 (Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare v1.6 patch is required before installing this patch)
After installing the patches, update the punkbuster.

The update size is around 300MB.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 19, 2013)

z3rO said:


> Install the base game using your retail disc.
> Get the official patches from here  -
> (i) Full Patch v1.6
> (ii) Incremental Patch v1.7 (Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare v1.6 patch is required before installing this patch)
> ...



Thanks z3rO 

BTW.. can one play in custom unranked server using the original copy? /kinda a n00b question


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 19, 2013)

Vignesh B said:


> I completely agree with that.
> So, that mean's it gonna be a tough competition b/w AOE, Halo & Unreal Tournament. I hope URT wins as it is the smallest of the downloads.


The smallest among the downloads would be halo,if halo custom edition is concerned,its below 200mb and supports custom maps


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 19, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Fine  But at least keep AOE 2,COD 4 after 1st


we will sure have a rerun of the playdates for you. 



Piyush said:


> Add DOTA 2 too. Lots of players are now playing this game in the forum.


well we can't do the previous playdates sort of open playdate for games like Dota 2, WC3. Cuz these games have some learning curve and players should at least have some basic knowledge of the game mechanics. You dont't like players leaving in middle of a dota 2 game, do you? Anyways we can make a closed playdate for those who play dota 2 if we can get enough players. 



arijitsinha said:


> One RTS please... we can play 2 different games on Saturday and Sunday.


Thinking of that. Saturdays for closed playdates for games like Dota 2 or anyother rts which require prior experience. And Sundays for the ususal playdates.




DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> About OP.
> 
> Dude, you don't know about Age Of Empires? The most revolutionary RTS of all time?
> 
> Also, make a correction...we need Age Of Empires 2 : The Conquerors expansion. Not Age of Empires 1.


yh, i was hoping for someone to give me some info on that game to edit that line. i've asked it in one of my previous posts. will edit now. 



Nerevarine said:


> Y U NO original WC3:TFT
> one of the best RTS with LAN available


no one suggested it before. and can't add anything to poll now. maybe for next voting...


----------



## theserpent (Mar 19, 2013)

@digitalfragger thanks


----------



## z3rO (Mar 19, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Thanks z3rO
> 
> BTW.. can one play in custom unranked server using the original copy? /kinda a n00b question



Yup.  
YGPM


----------



## RCuber (Mar 19, 2013)

z3rO said:


> Yup.
> YGPM



Thanks


----------



## DDIF (Mar 19, 2013)

Hmmmm CoD4 is ahead wit 9 votes right now. But will all the nine voters be available to play or this just for sake of voting?
And if CoD4 gets selected then you guys may be in for a treat, @DigitalFragger my friend gave me details for his server  .


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 19, 2013)

Halo Halo  Halo Halo Halo


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 19, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Halo Halo  Halo Halo Halo



The game you are trying is not reachable.. Please try after this playdate.

but i will be happy to see halo/UT for the small size.
COD is too big, and my damn ISP introduced FUP from this month


----------



## Desmond (Mar 19, 2013)

Killhouse FTW....


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 19, 2013)

^KillHouse TDM or FFA and Crash/BroadCast SND.. its like the DeDust2 of CoD4


----------



## sahil1033 (Mar 19, 2013)

COD 4 please...please....please....


----------



## RCuber (Mar 19, 2013)

@digi, if you have CoD server running then PM me, I want to test the MP in a unranked server


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 19, 2013)

RCuber said:


> @digi, if you have CoD server running then PM me, I want to test the MP in a unranked server



goto Game Tracker - Server Stats, List Search, Ranking, Banners, & Social Network for Gamers, there you might find some COD servers.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 19, 2013)

^JUST USE Gameranger to play CoD4...
There are loads of Indian servers there and setting a server isnt all that difficult..
I will try to host on 22nd


----------



## Anorion (Mar 19, 2013)

anyone wanna host a few rounds of cs or q3?


----------



## RCuber (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks.. will check it out tonight. anyone wants to join ? will have to install the game and then patch too.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 19, 2013)

Ok play COD 4 this week on 30th march play AOE pretty please


----------



## RCuber (Mar 19, 2013)

Anorion said:


> anyone wanna host a few rounds of cs or q3?



Please post some info on how to host Q3, I don't have CS yet will get it next month..


----------



## Anorion (Mar 19, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Please post some info on how to host Q3, I don't have CS yet will get it next month..



quake 3 > multiplayer > create > team death match > dq3m12 (select the map) > put in some bots > set fraglimit, timelimit to 0, then share ip address! it's real simple


----------



## RCuber (Mar 19, 2013)

Anorion said:


> quake 3 > multiplayer > create > team death match > dq3m12 (select the map) > put in some bots > set fraglimit, timelimit to 0, then share ip address! it's real simple



okay.. will check that too..


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 19, 2013)

we are playing altitude. Tachyon, Anorion, Vignesh, Z3RO and me right now in server..  
Join Altitude India server in server browser or message me on steam..


----------



## RCuber (Mar 19, 2013)

^^ dayum, wont be home till 10:30


----------



## Desmond (Mar 19, 2013)

Looks like AOE2 and COD4 in tight competition. I am in favour of AOE2 in case of a tie.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 19, 2013)

that was a great dogfight.. @Tachyon, vignesh, z3r0 and anorion.. 


Spoiler



*cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/541829240113677860/3173C9553AD49775FD5F7B99DF86737F923FE9E2/




best multikill @ anorion.. 
*cloud-2.steampowered.com/ugc/541829240113668294/A8EA32DB5E423F946ADD004CE9AA13BC191BA556/


Clean sweep by tachyon!"
*cloud-2.steampowered.com/ugc/541829240113635727/7094C6DADA3CC832906FE2151E77C73D25B0ACFE/


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 19, 2013)

Lol  poor Tribes ascend.nobody wants to play it..Played it once but never really got into it..


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 19, 2013)

guys seeing to the poll first COD requires more bandwidth for multiplayer play
and second AoE is really boring and slow......



gta0gagan said:


> guys seeing to the poll first COD requires more bandwidth for multiplayer play
> and second AoE is really boring and slow......


it's ok for campaign only......


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 19, 2013)

For RTS, there is nothing .. I say NOTHING like Warcraft 3 TFT or Starcraft 2 .. We cant play SC2 as it requires battlenet.. but WC3, dedicated servers it is easy to create (again using Gameranger)


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 19, 2013)

as for halo i think we really need its license to play online don't we???


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 19, 2013)

Nope, not necessarily


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 19, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> Lol  poor Tribes ascend.nobody wants to play it..Played it once but never really got into it..



lol, yh.. seems it's not really popular on tdf. 

*@those who already have cod 4 installed. assume there's a cod 4 playdate this saturday.. please confirm who all can join..  i'm assuming Nerevarine, DeSmOnD dAvId and Rcuber will be there... others please confirm.. 
(this is not the Sunday's playdate)*


----------



## Desmond (Mar 19, 2013)

I will be there. Hopefully the server will run <cough> versions.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 19, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I will be there. Hopefully the server will run <cough> versions.



i think guys having 2mbps+ broadband will be able to do it......


----------



## Vignesh B (Mar 19, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> lol, yh.. seems it's not really popular on tdf.
> 
> *@those who already have cod 4 installed. assume there's a cod 4 playdate this saturday.. please confirm who all can join..  i'm assuming Nerevarine, DeSmOnD dAvId and Rcuber will be there... others please confirm..
> (this is not the Sunday's playdate)*


Add me to the list.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 19, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> as for halo i think we really need its license to play online don't we???



What BS
I'm playing the multiplayer of Halo:CE *cough* version right now
you just have to click "multiplayer" from the main menu
no tunggle,no gameranger and no hamachi
just click and play


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 19, 2013)

I have COD4 but the problem is that my B.B. speed is just 512Kbps.  , It will lag like hell if the server is far from Delhi.


----------



## baccilus (Mar 19, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> lol, yh.. seems it's not really popular on tdf.
> 
> *@those who already have cod 4 installed. assume there's a cod 4 playdate this saturday.. please confirm who all can join..  i'm assuming Nerevarine, DeSmOnD dAvId and Rcuber will be there... others please confirm..
> (this is not the Sunday's playdate)*



I will join too. Will download before Saturday.


----------



## baccilus (Mar 19, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> I have COD4 but the problem is that my B.B. speed is just 512Kbps.  , It will lag like hell if the server is far from Delhi.



I would like the server to be around Delhi too. I am in Chandigarh and was getting 250ms latency in Q3A. 512kbps Dataone BB.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 19, 2013)

Install Gameranger,
Navigate to Action -> Cod4 Servers
Sort By Ping

Please see how much ping you get in the top servers..
If it is in the green zone i.e ~150ms it is very much playable..

Gameranger has good tunneling so, ping should be less than what you really expect it to be..


----------



## z3rO (Mar 19, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> *@those who already have cod 4 installed. assume there's a cod 4 playdate this saturday.. please confirm who all can join..  i'm assuming Nerevarine, DeSmOnD dAvId and Rcuber will be there... others please confirm..
> (this is not the Sunday's playdate)*



I'm in. 
PS : I dont have cod4 installed and havent played it in monhts. But i'll be there..


----------



## sam142000 (Mar 19, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> *@those who already have cod 4 installed. assume there's a cod 4 playdate this saturday.. please confirm who all can join..  i'm assuming Nerevarine, DeSmOnD dAvId and Rcuber will be there... others please confirm..
> (this is not the Sunday's playdate)*



I'll be there.


----------



## DDIF (Mar 20, 2013)

baccilus said:


> I would like the server to be around Delhi too. I am in Chandigarh and was getting 250ms latency in Q3A. 512kbps Dataone BB.


Same area, my ping on Q3A was around 112ms. I think this is due the NoasArcAngels' ISP.



Digital Fragger said:


> @those who already have cod 4 installed. assume there's a cod 4 playdate this saturday.. please confirm who all can join.. i'm assuming Nerevarine, DeSmOnD dAvId and Rcuber will be there... others please confirm..
> (this is not the Sunday's playdate)


I will be there for sure.  May be I will host the game after checking the pings and all.


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 20, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> lol, yh.. seems it's not really popular on tdf.
> 
> *@those who already have cod 4 installed. assume there's a cod 4 playdate this saturday.. please confirm who all can join..  i'm assuming Nerevarine, DeSmOnD dAvId and Rcuber will be there... others please confirm..
> (this is not the Sunday's playdate)*


Count me too. But pretty sure that latency will be high.~
200ms


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 20, 2013)

wow, wow guys... hold on your horses here.. cod4  server hosting is being done by? ip = ? ping =? and AOE 2 as desmond suggested on sunday, or we can have dotA2 also...


----------



## Desmond (Mar 20, 2013)

There won't be many dota 2 players I think.


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 20, 2013)

Atlast ! Some love for tribes ascend !


----------



## avinandan012 (Mar 20, 2013)

Anorion said:


> quake 3 > multiplayer > create > team  death match > dq3m12 (select the map) > put in some bots > set  fraglimit, timelimit to 0, then share ip address! it's real  simple


do you use some router or normal cable connection. Cause i tried the same path but users are unable to connect. Though it works in local LAN but not in internet.



Digital Fragger said:


> lol, yh.. seems it's not really popular on tdf.
> 
> *@those who already have cod 4 installed. assume there's a cod 4 playdate this saturday.. please confirm who all can join..  i'm assuming Nerevarine, DeSmOnD dAvId and Rcuber will be there... others please confirm..
> (this is not the Sunday's playdate)*


Count me in. If i don't have to come to office(kutto ka koi saturday nahi hota ).



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> There won't be many dota 2 players I think.


Count me in for DOTA2.

gamerganesh has four players.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 20, 2013)

Is it AOE2 or just AOE? Please, make it AOE2... 



avinandan012 said:


> Count me in for DOTA2.
> 
> gamerganesh has four players.



Why not all Dota 2 players meet up, we can play TDF vs TDF lobby match. This will be better than Pub.

*Edit :*

I found this mod for Quake 3 called Jailbreak.

It is like regular Quake 3, only that when you frag someone, he/she will respawn in a jail in the enemy team's base. The base has a button that a team mate can activate to release the prisoners or the jail has a vent that can be accessed via boosting to allow one (or more) prisoner(s) to escape and later free his team mates who are captured. When all enemy team members are in the jail they are collectively executed and you win.

*Edit : *

Guys, look at the number of Guests lurking on this thread. Someone please move this to The Cavern.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 20, 2013)

Guys that I'm aware of who play DOTA on this forum:

Me, Arijit, Desmod, Gamerganesh, theserpent, ghouse, avinandan, sarath, Nims (3-4 more but dont know their ids from tdf)

Anyways, I'm ready for a *COD MW1 * session on this saturday/sunday.


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 20, 2013)

If COD is choosen for this playdate, I cant play 

If Dota2 or AOE 2, then I'm in 

Dota 2 can be played easily, there are more than 10 players from tdf. apart from the members piyush mentioned sam,rapusa,incantation,noasarc(saw him playin some days) are also there. Hope we will get 10 confirmed player.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 20, 2013)

We can play Dota 2 lobby anyday just like that, not just playdate. If I can get confirmation from 10 people, I can create a lobby and mention the password here.

Everyone can join and we can have a TDF vs TDF match.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 20, 2013)

Ohk dota 2 but can u all keep it for 28th/30th march?


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 20, 2013)

Sure. I am allways in. But I dont think my timing will sync with others except weekends. I play after 11p.m



theserpent said:


> Ohk dota 2 but can u all keep it for 28th/30th march?





WE WILL CONTINUE TO PLAY. THIS IS JUST STARTING.

Go study, and if you dont score more than 100%, you are not eligible.


----------



## Sudh4r (Mar 20, 2013)

So lot of guys are playing DOTA 2, it seems. So is it a free 2 play or I have to pay for it. Enlighten me and if it's free provide me the dload link.


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 20, 2013)

Sudh4r said:


> So lot of guys are playing DOTA 2, it seems. So is it a free 2 play or I have to pay for it. Enlighten me and if it's free provide me the dload link.



Its free to play and now it is in beta phase. You just need an invite and a steam account to start playing. And all of us have infinite number of invites . 
Post your steam id, i will give one.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 20, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> We can play Dota 2 lobby anyday just like that, not just playdate. If I can get confirmation from 10 people, I can create a lobby and mention the password here.
> 
> Everyone can join and we can have a TDF vs TDF match.


This. 
For games like Dota2, we can't just announce a playdate, create a server and sit. We need confirmation from the players who are ready to play at given time. No one wants to play with leavers in dota 2. Apparently dota 2 has enough players around here.. and everyone who play dota 2 have steam, so if you guys want to make a dota2 playdate with regular players, i can post a announcement on steam group and see if we can get the response from atleast 10 players.  



Piyush said:


> Guys that I'm aware of who play DOTA on this forum:
> 
> Me, Arijit, Desmod, Gamerganesh, theserpent, ghouse, avinandan, sarath, Nims (3-4 more but dont know their ids from tdf)
> 
> Anyways, I'm ready for a *COD MW1 * session on this saturday/sunday.


cool. that's pretty good number of players for a closed playdate.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 20, 2013)

got dota 2 without invite, but its 3 GB :O checking out
installed, played and deleted star conflict

host a game? altitude or quake 3 or cs ? see some playing dota2 atm


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 20, 2013)

Anyone willing to test a CoD4 Server right now ? Provided you have CoD4 and CoD 1.7 Patch installed
I will host, if the ping is good.. i might be willing to host in the next playdate


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 20, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Anyone willing to test a CoD4 Server right now ? Provided you have CoD4 and CoD 1.7 Patch installed
> I will host, if the ping is good.. i might be willing to host in the next playdate



Have Steam or any IM? Pm me.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 20, 2013)

*Spartans!*


vote for halo!!!!!!!


----------



## RCuber (Mar 20, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Anyone willing to test a CoD4 Server right now ? Provided you have CoD4 and CoD 1.7 Patch installed
> I will host, if the ping is good.. i might be willing to host in the next playdate



I can test in 30 minutes.. PM me the server details.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 20, 2013)

Join freenode Web IRC (qwebirc)
Channel : Thinkdigit


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 20, 2013)

Anorion said:


> got dota 2 without invite, but its 3 GB :O checking out
> installed, played and deleted star conflict
> 
> host a game? altitude or quake 3 or cs ? see some playing dota2 atm



altitude server goes live in 3... 2... 1.
Altitude India Server live.. 
Join for dogfighting with Pak_FA


----------



## Sudh4r (Mar 20, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Its free to play and now it is in beta phase. You just need an invite and a steam account to start playing. And all of us have infinite number of invites .
> Post your steam id, i will give one.



Steam id : sudh4r.


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 20, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> altitude server goes live in 3... 2... 1.
> Altitude India Server live..
> Join for dogfighting with Pak_FA



Tried Altitude yesterday for 10-15 minutes. Its quite good for multiplayer. Guys try this game. Its addictive i think.

BTW. do I need to level up to get extra weapons,helths? Played 1 online game, but pawned within a second by some high burst weapons.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 20, 2013)

Test successful .. Rcuber was getting ~150 ping.. not sure how this will change when more people join .. but we will see..
if you have COD 4 installed, Install Patch 1.7
Install Gameranger, Register and PM me your Gameranger ID


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 20, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Tried Altitude yesterday for 10-15 minutes. Its quite good for multiplayer. Guys try this game. Its addictive i think.
> 
> BTW. do I need to level up to get extra weapons,helths? Played 1 online game, but pawned within a second by some high burst weapons.



yup., you get COD style perks as you level up.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 20, 2013)

im gonna get pwned this saturday.. 
only thing I got is M16A4 burst fire.. I like to control burst rate on my own  :/


----------



## d3p (Mar 20, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Test successful .. Rcuber was getting ~150 ping.. not sure how this will change when more people join .. but we will see..
> if you have COD 4 installed, Install Patch 1.7
> Install Gameranger, Register and PM me your Gameranger ID



what time is the play time ??


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 20, 2013)

we were just testing, For time ask Noah or DF
Just register a Gameranger ID and foreward me your name, so I can add you to my list


RCuber said:


> im gonna get pwned this saturday..
> only thing I got is M16A4 burst fire.. I like to control burst rate on my own  :/


Wanna do one more 1v1 ?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 20, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> *Spartans!*
> 
> 
> vote for halo!!!!!!!



+1 if we don't need licensed version and ahem version will do....


----------



## z3rO (Mar 20, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Wanna do one more 1v1 ?



Wanna play some matches wid me..??


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 20, 2013)

sure, just install Gameranger , register and foreward me your ID


----------



## DDIF (Mar 20, 2013)

Anyone up for CoD4? Here is the server Call of Duty 4 Server

PM me or DigitalFragger for password.

Some tips for CoD4 MP:
If you are getting punk buster errors, try running CoD4 with administrative privileges.
To connect to a server press tilde (~) and then enter this command:

```
[B]connect ip:port;password <password>[/B]
```
Example: connect 192.168.1.1:12345;password somepassword


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 20, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> *Spartans!*
> 
> 
> vote for halo!!!!!!!



already did
Cmon people ...vote for Halo ! its less than 200 mb and its fuuuuuuun  !


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 20, 2013)

Guys, this thread is getting out of control... atleast i cant make heads or tails of where it is going.

@mod, please sort that out.. (co-ordinate with me and digi on steam)

and apart from that Dota 2 on Sunday ? or do you guys wanna play any other time? 5v5 will be good specially tdf members. 

P.S : im a dota noob.

P.S.S : serpent, stop reading this thread and study, you will play later  (if you score more than 



Spoiler



100


)


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 20, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> +1 if we don't need licensed version and ahem version will do....



"ahem" version will do.the *cough* version which i have already has multiplayer
so you don't need to haggle with tungle etc


----------



## z3rO (Mar 20, 2013)

had some COD4 matches wid RCuber and ManiDhillon.. the server is a 14-slot 24/7 one..


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 21, 2013)

*
Going by the votes it's COD 4 for the next playdate. You may start your download if you haven't yet. 
We've got the server set up, thanks to ManiDhilon.  Apparently it's a 14 slot server.  Counting on Desmond David, VigneshB, Rishi, Baccilus, Nerevarine, Z3r0, sam142000,ManiDhillon, avinandan012, Piyush already.. 

So, next sunday Cod 4 MW 1 it is.  Try to download it by Sunday night.*

And, seems like dota 2 playdate is not a hard thing to manage, if u guys are ready, the first dota 2 playdate can be set up this saturday..

request to mod: close the poll..


----------



## z3rO (Mar 21, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> So, next sunday Cod 4 MW 1 it is.


24th..??


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 21, 2013)

z3rO said:


> 24th..??



yup.. sunday is better than sat. more people free and one extra day for download. check the first post.


----------



## z3rO (Mar 21, 2013)

What about you..?? Will you be there..??


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 21, 2013)

z3rO said:


> What about you..?? Will you be there..??


not sure.. fup sucks..  

mind coming online on steam for a sec ?


----------



## z3rO (Mar 21, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> not sure.. fup sucks..
> 
> mind coming online on steam for a sec ?



YGPM.


----------



## d3p (Mar 21, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> we were just testing, For time ask Noah or DF
> Just register a Gameranger ID and foreward me your name, so I can add you to my list



@Digital Fragger, @Nerevarine : Check ur inbox.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 21, 2013)

Can you give me the ip? I will try to connect and see.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 21, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Can you give me the ip? I will try to connect and see.


msged u on steam. 
and* Gameranger is NOT required to join the server.*

*Check the announcements page of playdate steam group for more info and installation procedure.*


----------



## Desmond (Mar 21, 2013)

Dude, I am getting invalid password. Let me know if changed.


----------



## DDIF (Mar 21, 2013)

Okay so I think CoD4 has been selected for Sunday Play.
I was just wondering how many of you guys have *Ghost Recon Future Soldier* ?
It has got quite a nice MP which is more team oriented rather than just lone wolf run and kill.


----------



## sahil1033 (Mar 21, 2013)

z3rO said:


> had some COD4 matches wid RCuber and ManiDhillon.. the server is a 14-slot 24/7 one..


ping?


----------



## DDIF (Mar 21, 2013)

sahil1033 said:


> ping?


Check for yourself:


```
ping 103.2.238.60
```

I think it is very playable at even 180ms.


----------



## z3rO (Mar 21, 2013)

sahil1033 said:


> ping?



Its a Jo!ster server. Do u remember what pings u used to get on the Jo!ster servers?


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 21, 2013)

60ms thats good, ill see you guys on sunday @ 24th.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Mar 21, 2013)

It's a pity that Altitude didn't get any love , that's a really fun game and highly underlooked :/ . Demo is available and all you miss are some of the high tier aircraft.


----------



## Vignesh B (Mar 21, 2013)

Tachyon1986 said:


> It's a pity that Altitude didn't get any love , that's a really fun game and highly underlooked :/ . Demo is available and all you miss are some of the high tier aircraft.


I agree with you.
Maybe for the next playdate, we can have it.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 21, 2013)

going to download altitude this week, so we can have a mini session sometime


----------



## Sudh4r (Mar 21, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> *
> Going by the votes it's COD 4 for the next playdate. You may start your download if you haven't yet.
> We've got the server set up, thanks to ManiDhilon.  Apparently it's a 14 slot server.  Counting on Desmond David, VigneshB, Rishi, Baccilus, Nerevarine, Z3r0, sam142000,ManiDhillon, avinandan012, Piyush already..
> 
> ...



COD 4 : No way , it's 6 GB. And u said the game which comes to second place will be played for this PD(cause of the exorbitant size of COD 4). Come on guys lets play HALO.
P.S Even if I turn on the dload now it wont be FINISHED by monday.


----------



## sam142000 (Mar 21, 2013)

Will not be able to make it on this Sunday!! I'm out of town and there's barely any internet connection here 
Please play some other game than COD4 this weekend.


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 21, 2013)

I am new to this, but I want to play too. The problem is-

1. I have an only multiplayer cod4, I am able to play online, So do i need to download the 6.5gb?
2. I just have to join the steam group and patch my game?
3. I dont have the game on steam, so we will be using steam just to chat etc, I suppose
 Please help me on this, thanks

Edit-

Next time suggestions- San andreas multiplayer
                                mw2-fourdeltaone


----------



## RCuber (Mar 21, 2013)

digital fragger said:


> *
> going by the votes it's cod 4 for the next playdate. You may start your download if you haven't yet.
> we've got the server set up, thanks to manidhilon.  Apparently it's a 14 slot server.  Counting on desmond david, vigneshb, rishi, baccilus, nerevarine, z3r0, sam142000,manidhillon, avinandan012, piyush already..
> 
> ...



...y u no name me??



ManiDhillon said:


> Okay so I think CoD4 has been selected for Sunday Play.
> I was just wondering how many of you guys have *Ghost Recon Future Soldier* ?
> It has got quite a nice MP which is more team oriented rather than just lone wolf run and kill.



I have, but I need to reinstall, I couldn't play because the pings were really bad. I might have played just one or two rounds..


----------



## Piyush (Mar 21, 2013)

So which games are there on this weekend?


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 21, 2013)

*COD 4 MW 1 on Sunday* I think , but tragedy is I have Modern Warfare 3  . So cant play this weekend. 

I asked digi to create an announcement for casual dota 2 playing in 5v5 Lobbies. After creation, who all are interested plz do a reply to the announcement in our steam group. We can have some match on Saturday.


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 21, 2013)

ManiDhillon said:


> Check for yourself:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Getting 120ms on 512kbps . Should be good enough.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 21, 2013)

somebody send me an invite for all the free to play games..


----------



## DDIF (Mar 21, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> I am new to this, but I want to play too. The problem is-
> 
> 1. I have an only multiplayer cod4, I am able to play online, So do i need to download the 6.5gb?
> 2. I just have to join the steam group and patch my game?
> ...



1. Yes you will be able to play.
2. You don't need to join steam or anything but you do need to update your game to latest patch which is 1.7.
3. No problem, you can use steam for just chatting, better use xfire, as it supports in game chat for all steam and non steam games.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 21, 2013)

I am still getting the invalid password message. Please advise.

Entered password exactly as stated.


----------



## baccilus (Mar 21, 2013)

ManiDhillon said:


> Okay so I think CoD4 has been selected for Sunday Play.
> I was just wondering how many of you guys have *Ghost Recon Future Soldier* ?
> It has got quite a nice MP which is more team oriented rather than just lone wolf run and kill.



I have not played the multiplayer of this game but just loved the SP.


----------



## avinandan012 (Mar 21, 2013)

ahh  good old days. loved the single player stories.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 21, 2013)

Sudh4r said:


> COD 4 : No way , it's 6 GB. And u said the game which comes to second place will be played for this PD(cause of the exorbitant size of COD 4). Come on guys lets play HALO.
> P.S Even if I turn on the dload now it wont be FINISHED by monday.


sorry dude, we thought of it but only got lukewarm response. seeing the demand, i don't think it'll be fair to push the cod 4 to next playdate.. anyways you may start the dowload and try to finish by Sunday night.. even if it doesn't complete, not a problem there as will be another cod 4 playdate for sure. remember playdates are just a starting point.. we will continue playing that game for then onwards whenever possible..like we've been playing a lot of cs, quake and altitude together after the playdates.. 



gta0gagan said:


> somebody send me an invite for all the free to play games..


Free games
Free 2 Play games on steam
Free Steam games and mods


----------



## Sudh4r (Mar 21, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> sorry dude, we thought of it but only got lukewarm response. seeing the demand, i don't think it'll be fair to push the cod 4 to next playdate.. anyways you may start the dowload and try to finish by Sunday night.. even if it doesn't complete, not a problem there as will be another cod 4 playdate for sure. remember playdates are just a starting point.. we will continue playing that game for then onwards whenever possible..like we've been playing a lot of cs, quake and altitude together after the playdates..



OKAY Digi No Issues, you guys have FUN  Mail me the dload link if possible else catch u on steam to9t.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 21, 2013)

RCuber said:


> ...y u no name me??


i just checked previous page and posted the names of those who have confirmed they'll attend..  



arijitsinha said:


> I asked digi to create an announcement for casual dota 2 playing in 5v5 Lobbies. After creation, who all are interested plz do a reply to the announcement in our steam group. We can have some match on Saturday.



Posted the Announcement. Please comment on the announcement if you can join the dota 2 game.


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: Thinkdigit Playdate?1.6-?*

[strike]Can someone message me update procedure to 1.7 ?[/strike]
Update :  Thanks for the help.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: Thinkdigit Playdate?1.6-?*

where can I get some Indian servers , all I get is 400~ pings .


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: Thinkdigit Playdate?1.6-?*



rajatGod512 said:


> where can I get some Indian servers , all I get is 400~ pings .


gametracker.com/servers/cod4/in

I was getting a list of 10-15 servers there.


----------



## sahil1033 (Mar 22, 2013)

z3rO said:


> Its a Jo!ster server. Do u remember what pings u used to get on the Jo!ster servers?


ah! i do, i do remember


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 22, 2013)

guys d/loaded cod4 , @mani please check pm / come online... desmond we will resolve that password issue


----------



## DDIF (Mar 22, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> guys d/loaded cod4 , @mani please check pm / come online... desmond we will resolve that password issue


Jo!ster server issue resolved. Everything working fine. @DesmondDavid, check again and add me on Steam and Xfire. NoasArcAngel: I am online right now.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 22, 2013)

somebody plz send me a DOTA 2 invite.....

also any other steam free to play games...


----------



## ThinkNoDigit (Mar 22, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> somebody plz send me a DOTA 2 invite.....


Sent.


----------



## avinandan012 (Mar 22, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> somebody plz send me a DOTA 2 invite.....
> 
> also any other steam free to play games...


will send you one, once i get home. You can expect around 7:30pm tonight

for free to play games go to steam store & select free to play


----------



## Desmond (Mar 22, 2013)

ManiDhillon said:


> Jo!ster server issue resolved. Everything working fine. @DesmondDavid, check again and add me on Steam and Xfire. NoasArcAngel: I am online right now.



Yeah, I was able to connect last night. Thanks.

No one on server though.


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 22, 2013)

Please help me,

I have DL'ed  cod 4, but how do I know what patch do I have

And how do I confirm I am coming??

I get invalid pass, when joining


----------



## Desmond (Mar 22, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> Please help me,
> 
> I have DL'ed  cod 4, but how do I know what patch do I have
> 
> ...



Look in the bottom right, you should be able to see the version number.

To connect use :


```
/connect <ip>:<port>;password <password>
```

Replace ip, port and password with the appropriate info.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 22, 2013)

the password problem is not there, who all are up for a cod session today? pm me time


----------



## Desmond (Mar 22, 2013)

I am in, however PunkBuster has been giving me problems.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 22, 2013)

no WALLHACKS please
Thx


----------



## z3rO (Mar 22, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I am in, however PunkBuster has been giving me problems.



Manually update punkbuster. 
*www.punkbuster.com/index.php?page=pbsetup.php


----------



## Desmond (Mar 22, 2013)

Done that, still I get messages like "Corrupt memory" or something. I didn't get any messages for about 10 mins yesterday though, so probably we are good to go.


----------



## z3rO (Mar 22, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Done that, still I get messages like "Corrupt memory" or something. I didn't get any messages for about 10 mins yesterday though, so probably we are good to go.



Download punkbuster services installer from the following link. Uninstall and reinstall pb services. Are you running Win 8?
*www.evenbalance.com/index.php?page=pbsvcfaq.php


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 22, 2013)

if anyone is having punkbustah problems, here is the download link 



Spoiler



*mega.co.nz/#!t9xBWZAa!OD2GjH6_MpGyPPG0km_TNkjLntYJFr6iiD4hWqVblUs


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Mar 22, 2013)

If any require DOTA 2 invites.. PM me... I think I have some 15 in my inevtory.

BTW can anyone give me the link to playdate group on steam.. I would like to join it..


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 22, 2013)

Bhargav Simha said:


> If any require DOTA 2 invites.. PM me... I think I have some 15 in my inevtory.
> 
> BTW can anyone give me the link to playdate group on steam.. I would like to join it..



visit the first page


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 22, 2013)

Im getting kicked from the server.. I updated my PB to 3.5..
what do i do ?


----------



## z3rO (Mar 22, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> if anyone is having punkbustah problems, here is the download link
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here is the official download link..


----------



## Desmond (Mar 22, 2013)

z3rO said:


> Download punkbuster services installer from the following link. Uninstall and reinstall pb services. Are you running Win 8?
> PunkBuster Online Countermeasures



Nope...Win 7


----------



## z3rO (Mar 22, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Im getting kicked from the server.. I updated my PB to 3.5..
> what do i do ?



Kicked by PB? What was the error message?


----------



## Desmond (Mar 22, 2013)

"Server is for high ping players only"

WTF

I am in, someone join please.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 22, 2013)

server communication failure pnkbstra .exe cod4


----------



## Sudh4r (Mar 22, 2013)

Seems like lot of issues with COD 4? (Still dloading : 25% Completed  ) Why not HALO? Just KIDDING. Have fun GUYS


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 22, 2013)

FIXED IT finally.. anyone wanna jump in ?


----------



## Piyush (Mar 22, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> "Server is for high ping players only"
> 
> WTF
> 
> I am in, someone join please.



COD 4 MW 1?
server details?


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 22, 2013)

Im joining.. hope to see u


----------



## Piyush (Mar 22, 2013)

server details???


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 22, 2013)

arrgh PB kicks me .. corrupted memory crap

arrgh PB kicks me .. corrupted memory crap


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 22, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> arrgh PB kicks me .. corrupted memory crap
> 
> arrgh PB kicks me .. corrupted memory crap


updfated pb ?


----------



## DDIF (Mar 22, 2013)

Those of you having getting kicked issue please make sure you are *not using any hacks, hacked profiles*.
The server is working fine. Had a quick match with DethMetan and Nevarine, I though Nevarine got kicked.
I will be joining the server around 21:00 hours. Anyone interested can come and join.
Those who are asking for server:

Server Details

PM me or DigitalFragger or any other joining member for password.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 22, 2013)

how to join to server , ip , port ?


----------



## Piyush (Mar 22, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> how to join to server , ip , port ?



Thats what I've been asking for last 30 mins, no reply whatsoever .
Anyways, will join later then.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 22, 2013)

for corrupted memory crap issues, manually update punkbuster ffs. follow the cod 4 installation link in my signature. 

@rajat, ygpm.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 22, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Thats what I've been asking for last 30 mins, no reply whatsoever .
> Anyways, will join later then.





Digital Fragger said:


> for corrupted memory crap issues, manually update punkbuster ffs. follow the cod 4 installation link in my signature.
> 
> @rajat, ygpm.



oops got my PM too
didnt notice 
my bad


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 22, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Nope...Win 7



steam plz


----------



## DDIF (Mar 22, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Thats what I've been asking for last 30 mins, no reply whatsoever .
> Anyways, will join later then.



Buddy see the last few posts, it has been explained three or four times.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 22, 2013)

*PM  Manidhilon, piyush, rajat, Nerevarine, Desmond David, Noasarcangel or me for COD 4 Server Ip and Password.. 

@Dota 2 players, comment on this announcement if you want a dota2 playdate tomorrow 
Steam Community :: Group :: ThinkDigit Playdate

tell your fellow tdf dota 2 plsyers to do the same.*


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 22, 2013)

plz someone come online on steam FFS


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 22, 2013)

I manually updated, yet it still kicks me out..
Corrupted memory, error code : 81534
what do i do ? Reinstallation is not an option


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 22, 2013)

many websites are not loading up in my internet but some work (google,youtube,tdf). So can anyone pm me details here on tdf.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 22, 2013)

mani please come on steam, its getting difficult to manage


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 22, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> many websites are not loading up in my internet but some work (google,youtube,tdf). So can anyone pm me details here on tdf.



i've already sent you a pm..


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 22, 2013)

to make the match fair, everyone start with level 0 or with level 55 , and some one for the love of the mother of god. come online on STEAM !


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 22, 2013)

its not showing in my tdf inbox


----------



## DDIF (Mar 22, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> I manually updated, yet it still kicks me out..
> Corrupted memory, error code : 81534
> what do i do ? Reinstallation is not an option


First of all stop using modified profile, and now the issue is resolved.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 22, 2013)

it shows invalid password . 

nevermind , i fixed it , now pnkbstr error .


----------



## DDIF (Mar 22, 2013)

I posted this before and posting again:

*Please run the game as ADMINISTRATOR. Right Click > Run As Administrator.
Delete the PunkBuster folder, download updater, add Call of Duty 4 and update PB.*
*To connect :*

```
[B]connect 103.2.238.60:28960;password <password>[/B]
```


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 22, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> if anyone is having punkbustah problems, here is the download link
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*if anyone is having problems connecting to server, download this and run ! 
*


----------



## Allu Azad (Mar 22, 2013)

Why not add TeeWorlds to the games list ?


----------



## RCuber (Mar 22, 2013)

Sorry, but I will play only if the server is Normal not hardcore. I do not have map or weapon knowledge yet so it will be difficult for enjoy anything in that. if playdate is hardcore then i'm out..


----------



## baccilus (Mar 22, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Sorry, but I will play only if the server is Normal not hardcore. I do not have map or weapon knowledge yet so it will be difficult for enjoy anything in that. if playdate is hardcore then i'm out..



It will only be us noobs playing on the server.

I also want to thank the OP and  everyone hosting the playdates. Please note that they are not doing anything for their selfish interests. So people, please stop threatening about silly things.
My game will be downloaded by tomorrow.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 22, 2013)

FML !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I quit..If you disable Punkbuster add me in.. otherwise, im going back  to GR


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 22, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> FML !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



to solve your error, first delete pb folder from cod4 main installation directory. then run this Even Balance Technical Support - Download and then run the installer which i have mentioned.... just one thing, when u update the game ... from the first installer, it may show cod4 selected... remove that choice and then again select directory where you have installed cod4 and update.



RCuber said:


> Sorry, but I will play only if the server is Normal not hardcore. I do not have map or weapon knowledge yet so it will be difficult for enjoy anything in that. if playdate is hardcore then i'm out..



LOL... seriously man it was odd for me also  plus in cod when you level up, you get more weapon access and all that... so someone having higher level will have better weapons



baccilus said:


> It will only be us noobs playing on the server.
> 
> I also want to thank the OP and  everyone hosting the playdates. Please note that they are not doing anything for their selfish interests. So people, please stop threatening about silly things.
> My game will be downloaded by tomorrow.



its not that, it should be a fair fight for all


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 22, 2013)

I did eXACTLY THAT and it still refuses to work
Ive uninstalled PB, reinstalled again
didnt work
Unistalled PB + Delete PB folder + did that thing u said..
Still refuses to work
Even deleted my players folder, created a new one with new Key..
Still refused to work


----------



## DDIF (Mar 22, 2013)

baccilus said:


> It will only be us noobs playing on the server.
> 
> I also want to thank the OP and  everyone hosting the playdates. Please note that they are not doing anything for their selfish interests. So people, please stop threatening about silly things.
> My game will be downloaded by tomorrow.



Thanks buddy, but I did change it from hardcore to normal for new peeps sake. Please play fair.
Ok tomorrow is Saturday, so it will be great if you guys all can join the COD4 Server around 21:00 or 21:30. Just me,Rcuber and NoasArcAngel played tonight for almost an hour, was fun except they had fun and I got pwn3d. _Didn't know why you left Nevarine]_
Anyone having any problem please PM me, and please send a Pm if you are attending too.

@Nevarinee: NoasArcAngel was having same problem, I gave him some suggestions, don't know which one worked but he was able to play. Ask him and be ready tomorrow.

Ohhh NoasArcAngel already explained everything.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 22, 2013)

Cant you just disable PB ? Its a closed server, its not like we are gonna wallhack or something


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 23, 2013)

Anybody playing please join now, im online plzzz

No one???? if you want to play now plz PM me


----------



## Desmond (Mar 23, 2013)

I am in the server right now. If anyone can read this, please join.

Also note that I am being randomly kicked by PB, so don't be surprised if I am missing. 

Edit : Someone please give me a solution to the PB Corrupt file/memory kick problem.


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 23, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I am in the server right now. If anyone can read this, please join.
> 
> Also note that I am being randomly kicked by PB, so don't be surprised if I am missing.


Im really sorry bro, 

But I cant join rit now, its just the 2 of us on the big map, and plus that you were getting kiked like per 15 secs, and i sat there alone, I hope you understand, and sorry again.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 23, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I am in the server right now. If anyone can read this, please join.
> 
> Also note that I am being randomly kicked by PB, so don't be surprised if I am missing.
> 
> Edit : Someone please give me a solution to the PB Corrupt file/memory kick problem.



same problem here


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Mar 23, 2013)

what about dota 2 timings?


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 23, 2013)

*anyone having punkbuster issues, please PM ME*

nev, desmon pm me here / steam 



flyingcow said:


> Im really sorry bro,
> 
> But I cant join rit now, its just the 2 of us on the big map, and plus that you were getting kiked like per 15 secs, and i sat there alone, I hope you understand, and sorry again.



sorry i was almost asleep when i read ur pm, lol! we will play today in all force


----------



## Piyush (Mar 23, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> *anyone having punkbuster issues, please PM ME*
> 
> nev, desmon pm me here / steam
> 
> ...



Hey cant we  try Gameranger route?
That way I'll be able to join too

I was having problems yesterday in joining your server. 
I  was getting "Server connection timed out" error after 10 instances of "Awaiting Connection" screen.
Today I tried a server from gametracker.com and it worked in one go.

Anyone knows what  could be the problem????


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 23, 2013)

Hello guys!!

May join as just started download , but I'm confident it will be over by tonight , max tomorrow . 

What time ??? And somebody please tell how to join.

Please reply at the earliest.

Shiva


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 23, 2013)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> Hello guys!!
> 
> May join as just started download , but I'm confident it will be over by tonight , max tomorrow .
> 
> ...



we will be playing today at about 9 or 10 o clock , so you are welcome if your download finishes before that


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 23, 2013)

Tomorrow's time??

And how to join??

Shiva


----------



## Allu Azad (Mar 23, 2013)

So everyone is playing cod mw ?

can't download as it is 6.5GB 



Spoiler



Does it require original version to play multiplayer ?


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 23, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> So everyone is playing cod mw ?
> 
> can't download as it is 6.5GB
> 
> ...





Spoiler



no...


----------



## ThinkNoDigit (Mar 23, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> what about dota 2 timings?


Around 8pm I guess,come online we will play till everyone comes.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 23, 2013)

ThinkNoDigit said:


> Around 8pm I guess,come online we will play till everyone comes.



i'm in. btw what was your steam id?
mine is white fang


----------



## d3p (Mar 23, 2013)

Can someone explain me how it works ??? I'm tired PM-ing, how to join ???


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 23, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> So everyone is playing cod mw ?
> 
> can't download as it is 6.5GB
> 
> ...



just download this, (only multiplayer)


1.)Download Cod 4 MP only updated to 1.7 
Extract it and place it anywhere you want
2.)Download Punkbuster...google it
3.)Update PB and your done

you just have to dl, the pb and done, you are ready to play


----------



## ThinkNoDigit (Mar 23, 2013)

Piyush said:


> i'm in. btw what was your steam id?
> mine is white fang


Hunter


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 23, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> just download this, (only multiplayer)
> 
> 
> 1.)Download Cod 4 MP only updated to 1.7
> ...


Where did the TBP link go  

modsss.........


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 23, 2013)

d3p said:


> Can someone explain me how it works ??? I'm tired PM-ing, how to join ???



who did you PM?  are you on steam?


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 23, 2013)

So many people facing problems with that server... Should have gone the Gameranger route guys.. Its not like we really need PB..
Even more than 14 people can join that way


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 23, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> So many people facing problems with that server... Should have gone the Gameranger route guys.. Its not like we really need PB..
> Even more than 14 people can join that way



pm me if you have problem/ check ur pm


----------



## d3p (Mar 23, 2013)

Guys, is anyone online now ?? join me...


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 23, 2013)

d3p said:


> Guys, is anyone online now ?? join me...



steam plzz


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 23, 2013)

when I try to update pb , the download starts , the bars fills half (it downloads) but then quickly fills up completely and says punk buster updated , I think something is wrong with this thing . Tried it many times . Same results .

P.S. I can play in every other server , I have played a lot from gametracker indian cod4 server lists .

UPDATE : I got in , but it says Server Disconnected.


----------



## Allu Azad (Mar 23, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> just download this, (only multiplayer)
> 
> 
> 1.)Download Cod 4 MP only updated to 1.7
> ...



ahem links not allowed 

please use PM


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 23, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Where did the TBP link go
> 
> modsss.........



there was no link . so we did not violate any forum rule


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 23, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Where did the TBP link go
> 
> modsss.........



Admin deleted it, so now i will give you youtube vid, link in desc. I hope im not breaking any rules by giving you tube link.

dont follow the vid only read desc.


Edit: those who want fully patched till 1.7 and only multipalyer (2.7gb) pm me.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 23, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> when I try to update pb , the download starts , the bars fills half (it downloads) but then quickly fills up completely and says punk buster updated , I think something is wrong with this thing . Tried it many times . Same results .
> 
> P.S. I can play in every other server , I have played a lot from gametracker indian cod4 server lists .
> 
> UPDATE : I got in , but it says Server Disconnected.



pm me, come on steam



flyingcow said:


> Admin deleted it, so now i will give you youtube vid, link in desc. I hope im not breaking any rules by giving you tube link.
> 
> dont follow the vid only read desc.



only dist via channels not related to tdf. you cant dist such links via PM


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 23, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> pm me, come on steam
> 
> 
> 
> only dist via channels not related to tdf. you cant dist such links via PM



Ok, those who want 2.7 gb dl with 1.7 patch PM me


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 23, 2013)

is every one playing cod 4 ill also play my name is "really???" in the game tell me the timings and the ip !!


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 23, 2013)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> is every one playing cod 4 ill also play my name is "really???" in the game tell me the timings and the ip !!





Spoiler



103.2.238.60:28960;password VS13400


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 23, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 103.2.238.60:28960;password VS13400


time ?


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 23, 2013)

HOW TO JOIN???? I AM NEW SO PLEASE GIVE DETAILED INSTRUCTIONS PLEASE!!!

Shiva


----------



## d3p (Mar 23, 2013)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> HOW TO JOIN???? I AM NEW SO PLEASE GIVE DETAILED INSTRUCTIONS PLEASE!!!
> 
> Shiva



Its simple.

OPen COD 4 Multiplayer & under the option enable Console.

Then hit "~" on the KB.

Copy & past this & hit enter.



Spoiler



connect 103.2.238.60:28960;password VS13400


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 23, 2013)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> time ?



9 or so....


----------



## d3p (Mar 23, 2013)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> time ?



we are online


----------



## DDIF (Mar 23, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 103.2.238.60:28960;password <password>





d3p said:


> Its simple.
> 
> OPen COD 4 Multiplayer & under the option enable Console.
> 
> ...




Buddy don't put the password in public. Please. We won't be able to know if any outsider read and join. Please edit your posts your posts you both, if anyone needs password just PM them the info.



Nerevarine said:


> So many people facing problems with that server... Should have gone the Gameranger route guys.. Its not like we really need PB..
> Even more than 14 people can join that way


To host a game with more than 8 people with decent ping, you need atleast 1 mbps upload limit. I don't see anyone with that upload speed here.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 23, 2013)

@d3p: add me to steam friends list.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 23, 2013)

why does it say server disconnected everytime after loading , any ideas ?


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 23, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> why does it say server disconnected everytime after loading , any ideas ?


i played with d3p hes a camper man !!!!! and yes when u guys play pls pm me the day you play with ip i and pass



rajatGod512 said:


> why does it say server disconnected everytime after loading , any ideas ?


u should redownload the pb and reinstall it


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 23, 2013)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> u should redownload the pb and reinstall it



done that numerous times , plus : when I try to update pb , the download starts , the bars fills half (it downloads) but then quickly fills up completely and says punk buster updated , does this happens with everyone or just me


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 23, 2013)

sorry guys, im not playing cod4. 300 ping and on top of that people with higher level are using better guns. i came to play and not get pwned. *from next time onwards games like cod4 will not make it in the suggestion box and will definitely not be played as part of the official tdf playdate.* If you guys wanna organize an unofficial event feel free to do so.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 23, 2013)

guys.. loads of fun when more people are there  .. join in.. im getting pwned .. but still its okay


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 23, 2013)

RCuber said:


> guys.. loads of fun when more people are there  .. join in.. im getting pwned .. but still its okay



enjoy it while it lasts


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 23, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> enjoy it while it lasts


well noas why you not allowing cod4 to playdate cause ur noob ? hun .....dindnt meant yo hurt your feelings ok !!!


----------



## z3rO (Mar 23, 2013)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> i played with d3p hes a camper man !!!!



LOL, super camper man.. he sits at a place wit his M16A4 throught a map..


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 23, 2013)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> well noas why you not allowing cod4 to playdate cause ur noob ? hun .....dindnt meant yo hurt your feelings ok !!!



*hey noob, open challenge : connect 59.176.16.195:27960 ( quake 3 ) pm me for download link, and if you have the balls post the score board here .*


----------



## DDIF (Mar 23, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> dude, cod 4 is for kids read (using superior guns while getting leveled up) . and you can take that up your arse. If you wanna see who is a real noob come and play quake 3 with me. be on a level playing field, then we will see whos a noob, ohh and did i forget to mention : i was getting 3x your ping    and frequent disconnections.... so much for online gaming
> 
> till then see ya noob
> 
> ...



Come on buddy, you are better than this. I told you numerous times that guns makes little difference. Just come and enjoy, its a fun thing not a competition for some reward. Come on buddy.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 23, 2013)

ManiDhillon said:


> Come on buddy, you are better than this. I told you numerous times that guns makes little difference. Just come and enjoy, its a fun thing not a competition for some reward. Come on buddy.


thats what im saying man ok .....and yes noas i dont have quake 3 neither do i want it ....just if ur giving me challenge then play with me cause u have cod4 ok.... and yes im aslo a noob its not bad to be a noob if u paly with a kid ull call him a noob ....hun ? and a poor old guys is aslo a nood ? and yes if u call obama to paly with u u ll call him a noob ?


----------



## baccilus (Mar 23, 2013)

Some one please PM me the link to the latest patch. I have the vanilla game which has never been updated.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 23, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> *hey noob, open challenge : connect 59.176.16.195:27960 ( quake 3 ) pm me for download link, and if you have the balls post the score board here .*





> well noas why you not allowing cod4 to playdate cause ur noob ? hun .....dindnt meant yo hurt your feelings ok !!!




The influence of CoD4...
Turning us back into raging kids 
I pity both of you


Btw Noah, you are not the only one who's dissapointed with the playdate, I myself couldnt join because the server wont let me in..
really wanted to play but forget it..

If anyone still wants to play with me, come online on Gameranger.. Ill host..
(ID is Nerevarine)

PS: If you are not gonna disable GL, LS, Marty, Jugger.. then dont whine about camping ..
Those perks are worse than camping


----------



## d3p (Mar 23, 2013)

z3rO said:


> LOL, super camper man.. he sits at a place wit his M16A4 throught a map..



Dude, i just rocked...ask Flying Cow or staticzero...


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 23, 2013)

d3p said:


> Dude, i just rocked...ask Flying Cow or staticzero...


i know man i saw u .....


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 23, 2013)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> thats what im saying man ok .....and yes noas i dont have quake 3 neither do i want it ....just if ur giving me challenge then play with me cause u have cod4 ok.... and yes im aslo a noob its not bad to be a noob if u paly with a kid ull call him a noob ....hun ? and a poor old guys is aslo a nood ? and yes if u call obama to paly with u u ll call him a noob ?



its not that, what you dont understand is that cod does not test *skill* give me a level 55 gun pack, and make my ping 100. ill show you how many kills i can get even though i've not played cod4 multi for more than 6 hours

get your english right first  "paly" o

EDIT :

i think its safe to assume that i cant argue with you. so im a noob allright? dont cry .



Nerevarine said:


> The influence of CoD4...
> Turning us back into raging kids
> I pity both of you
> 
> ...



it was actually because of this reason i wanted to avoid cod4 on playdate, compatibility issues and what not.

im not disappointed, even though i had to install the game 3 times again, im not. im disappointed in the maturity of "really" and the way noobs are sitting targets for people with experience.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 23, 2013)

^Ill see you on halo I guess ?

Halo finished in 12minutes 

Anyways, i think its time i installed steam again..
I was just too lazy all the time lol


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 23, 2013)

Sorry guys,

Will not be able to play.

Stupid Internet is SLOW!! Was 800kbps in the morning, now it is 100kbps only!!

Will try tomorrow. 

My steam Id is shivakanth13.

Shiva


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 23, 2013)

see you guys for Halo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 23, 2013)

Is there any texture improvement mod for Halo custom edition ? Like better graphics etc ?


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 23, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Is there any texture improvement mod for Halo custom edition ? Like better graphics etc ?



i dont really think we want to make Halo into crysis


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 23, 2013)

No I was thinking of playing the campaign again.. I wanted to make it a bit more fun 

Also need a fix for 1600x900 resolution


----------



## baccilus (Mar 23, 2013)

Please add important information about the playdate on the first page like how to join the server and how to update the game to the latest version.


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 23, 2013)

d3p said:


> Dude, i just rocked...ask Flying Cow or staticzero...



Yeah, D3p, Z3ro, Rcuber ,realllyyyy and GFRS really pro (no sarcasm intended)  
I will enjoy playing with you guys again ( at 9pm probably)


----------



## d3p (Mar 23, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> No I was thinking of playing the campaign again.. I wanted to make it a bit more fun
> 
> Also need a fix for 1600x900 resolution



Dude, you know, the resolution i play atm. Its 3760 x 1920...its huge without any bugs...



flyingcow said:


> Yeah, D3p, Z3ro, Rcuber ,realllyyyy and GFRS really pro (no sarcasm intended)
> I will enjoy playing with you guys again ( at 9pm probably)



Dude, no sarcasm, but its the first time i'm playing online. I have played CS earlier over lan in college & with office buddies.

I would say Rcuber, Z3ro & GFRS were really awesome.

One more thing guys, lets have Voice chat...its fun...May it be in English or Hindi...


----------



## Sudh4r (Mar 23, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> *from next time onwards games like cod4 will not make it in the suggestion box and will definitely not be played as part of the official tdf playdate.* If you guys wanna organize an unofficial event feel free to do so.


----------



## Vignesh B (Mar 23, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> Yeah, D3p, Z3ro, Rcuber ,realllyyyy and GFRS really pro (no sarcasm intended)
> I will enjoy playing with you guys again ( at 9pm probably)


You are yet to see me playing! 
Ask Digi, Noas, Anorion, Rishi and all who saw me in Quake 3!  
Anyway today, if you people are playing cod, just inform me.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 23, 2013)

Im online on steam if u guys wanna come in


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 23, 2013)

Vignesh B said:


> You are yet to see me playing!
> Ask Digi, Noas, Anorion, Rishi and all who saw me in Quake 3!
> Anyway today, if you people are playing cod, just inform me.



they have been playing since 4 in the afternoon lol



Nerevarine said:


> Im online on steam if u guys wanna come in



whats ur id? pm me


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 23, 2013)

nerevarine5


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 23, 2013)

*1. First guys, COD won the poll, so stop complaining. We'll decide whether to continue COD like exp games for next playdate later. Stop complaining for now. try to restrict the discussion to COD playdate for now.  

2. Make sure you've already checked this guide before posting your issue. 

3. If you have any issues with Punkbuster, first make sure you manually update Punkbuster using the above guide. Secondly, make sure you are not using any cheats or level hacks. 

4. To conect to server, follow this post. 

5. Cya in game tomorrow. *


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 23, 2013)

d3p said:


> Dude, you know, the resolution i play atm. Its 3760 x 1920...its huge without any bugs...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wat about me ?


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 23, 2013)

even though I want to play, I cant... 
Server wont let me.. I have tried every freaking thing..


----------



## RCuber (Mar 23, 2013)

got pwned by FlyingCow  and GRFS


----------



## d3p (Mar 23, 2013)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> wat about me ?



lol, i don't have ur handle


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 23, 2013)

How many of you are banshee pilots in Halo?
i'm a Banshee Pilot
i usually get 9-12 kills and around 5-6 deaths per match
i'm new to Halo(just DL'ed it a week ago)


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 23, 2013)

^Lets play.. ? I have it installed

Can you tell me how to get 1600x900 resolution working ?


----------



## d3p (Mar 23, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> ^Lets play.. ? I have it installed



Play what ? Halo ???


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 23, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> ^Lets play.. ? I have it installed
> 
> Can you tell me how to get 1600x900 resolution working ?




idk,i play on 1280 x 720
what is your profile name?whats the name of the server are you playing on?


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 23, 2013)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> thats what im saying man ok .....and yes noas i dont have quake 3 neither do i want it ....just if ur giving me challenge then play with me cause u have cod4 ok.... and yes im aslo a noob its not bad to be a noob if u paly with a kid ull call him a noob ....hun ? and a poor old guys is aslo a nood ? and yes if u call obama to paly with u u ll call him a noob ?



@ThinkNoDigit, dude thanks for the link to the post. lolz. 

@nikhil, well said ya. especially that obama one. epic. 

@others, please don't start fanboy wars.. be it however funny for others to read.

*
Please read the first post  for updates regarding to COD playdate.*


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 23, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> idk,i play on 1280 x 720
> what is your profile name?whats the name of the server are you playing on?



I am Nerevarine.. and if u host.. ill join in
Try Island TDM ?


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 23, 2013)

d3p said:


> lol, i don't have ur handle


didnt understand you......but i was "really????" in the game .


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 23, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> ^Lets play.. ? I have it installed
> 
> Can you tell me how to get 1600x900 resolution working ?


i think the max supported res of halo is 1366x768


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 23, 2013)

sad


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 23, 2013)

And guys if youre downloading halo->download the custom edition multiplayer,178 mb version coz i couldnt play multiplayer on the campaign 600 mb version.

Dont know if you can


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 23, 2013)

Lets jump in right now ?? What do u say ?
Join here
113.19.209.205:2 302
no password


----------



## d3p (Mar 23, 2013)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> didnt understand you......but i was "really????" in the game .



I mean, i don't know your name in COD...


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 23, 2013)

d3p said:


> I mean, i don't know your name in COD...



he was "really????"


----------



## d3p (Mar 23, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> he was "really????"



I guess he was just taking revenge on me....even he played his role.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 23, 2013)

d3p said:


> I guess he was just taking revenge on me....even he played his role.



LOL..


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 23, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> And guys if youre downloading halo->download the custom edition multiplayer,178 mb version coz i couldnt play multiplayer on the campaign 600 mb version.
> 
> Dont know if you can



you can.
what i downloaded was a "repack" or something of Halo
you just have to click "multiplayer" from the main menu


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 23, 2013)

some one , please PM to digi how to get halo up and running for client side, and also decide who is hosting the server


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 23, 2013)

can you guys please stop discussiong about other games for one day?

It's phuckin COD playdate tomorrow.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 23, 2013)

finally Problem resolved (at least appears to be resolved...)

The problem was that PunkBuster hates FRAPS. So disable it and we are good to go.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 23, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> finally Problem resolved (at least appears to be resolved...)
> 
> The problem was that PunkBuster hates FRAPS. So disable it and we are good to go.



thnx for reporting the cause dude.


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 23, 2013)

Sorry for not mentioning you "really" The first name i had in my mind was yours, I just forgot.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 23, 2013)

*A friendly reminder since page got changed and some people don't give a effort to look at first post,

To conect to server, follow this post. *


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 23, 2013)

Finally fixed my issue..
I downloaded a new iw3mp.exe and issue fixed


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 23, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Finally fixed my issue..
> I downloaded a new iw3mp.exe and issue fixed



so you don't have any punkbuster kicking you out problems now ?


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 23, 2013)

Will try to join you guys in a couple of mins. 


"impure client detected invalid .IWD files"  , gamecrash after joining.


----------



## DDIF (Mar 23, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> so you don't have any punkbuster kicking you out problems now ?


Desmonds issue is also fixed, he is also playing. I think you guys having issues should also download iw3mp.exe and play.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 23, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Will try to join you guys in a couple of mins.
> 
> 
> "impure client detected invalid .IWD files"  , gamecrash after joining.


try deleting everything from mods folder in cod 4 installation directory.


----------



## baccilus (Mar 23, 2013)

"iw3mp.exe has stopped working"
I just keep getting this message on Windows 7 64 bit.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 23, 2013)

baccilus said:


> "iw3mp.exe has stopped working"
> I just keep getting this message on Windows 7 64 bit.



prolly this helps



Nerevarine said:


> Finally fixed my issue..
> I downloaded a new iw3mp.exe and issue fixed


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 23, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> try deleting everything from mods folder in cod 4 installation directory.



it seems that mine game has different version of 06_iwd file. 
I will try to join on a different map after some time.

Downloading this specific iwd file from net.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 23, 2013)

Reminder, COD Playdate server 

*cache.www.gametracker.com/server_info/103.2.238.60:28960/b_560_95_1.png


*To conect to server, follow this post. *

*or this announcement.*


----------



## baccilus (Mar 23, 2013)

Had great fun at the playdate. Thanks for organizing this guys.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 23, 2013)

Please stop accusing of hacks.. I have barely understood the game


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 23, 2013)

baccilus said:


> "iw3mp.exe has stopped working"
> I just keep getting this message on Windows 7 64 bit.



I to had this problem, you wont believe it but just plug in your mic an it works

Please believe me it works


----------



## Niilesh (Mar 23, 2013)

Hey guys I played this game a long time before also i have no experience of mp, any tips where should I start(and pick up fast)?
BTW what will be the timings?


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 23, 2013)

Niilesh said:


> Hey guys I played this game a long time before also i have no experience of mp, any tips where should I start(and pick up fast)?
> BTW what will be the timings?



it's tomorrow 8pm. 
check the first post on this thread for more info.


----------



## baccilus (Mar 23, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Please stop accusing of hacks.. I have barely understood the game



You played well


----------



## baccilus (Mar 23, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> I to had this problem, you wont believe it but just plug in your mic an it works
> 
> Please believe me it works



Yes that is the thing that worked for me. 
BTW, are you called a flying cow because you are good with melee?


----------



## Niilesh (Mar 23, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> it's tomorrow 8pm.
> check the first post on this thread for more info.


Ok thanks, any tips?


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 24, 2013)

Ok guys, these rules are suggested by players after today's session on the server for tomorrow's playdate.

1. No hacking/glitching or behaving in a way as to disrupt the natural flow of the Game.
2. Marty, Last Stand, Jugger and Granade Launcher isn't allowed.
3. No spawn camping. 
4. RPG only for use against helicopters.
5. No team switching to get on the winning team.

Though the rules are not strictly enforced, try to follow them.. especially the camping rule. 
Sitting in a corner with sights on and killing the passers by is not what good players do.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 24, 2013)

> 2. Marty, Last Stand, Jugger and Granade Launcher isn't allowed.



+1000


----------



## z3rO (Mar 24, 2013)

Had some COD4 rounds on the server and sadly that wasn't any fun (mainly due to lack of rules on the server) 



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/9Br5YOw.jpg
*i.imgur.com/bNs4kuo.jpg





Digital Fragger said:


> Ok guys, these rules are suggested by players after today's session on the server for tomorrow's playdate.
> 
> 1. No hacking/glitching or behaving in a way as to disrupt the natural flow of the Game.
> 2. Marty, Last Stand, Jugger and Granade Launcher isn't allowed.
> ...



Hoping that everyone follows these rules. Mainly LS, Marty, GL and Jugger one.


----------



## DDIF (Mar 24, 2013)

Last night's play was lots of fun. I really loved playing with you all friends.
Here are the stats if you are wondering.

*img443.imageshack.us/img443/7936/capturewmz.png

*We are winning COMRADES.*
Tonight if anyone have any problem *contact z3ro/staticz3ro in game*. If you need any *map change/kick/ban* someone just contact him as I won't be able to join tonight 

And I am also disabling perks like Jugger,Marty,Pistol etc. to organize a fair play.

*Rules again:*
1. No hacking/glitching or behaving in a way as to disrupt the natural flow of the Game.
2. Marty, Last Stand, Jugger and Granade Launcher isn't allowed. Disabled on server side. But still don't use them please. Use other perks.
3. No spawn camping.
4. RPG only for use against helicopters.
5. No team switching to get on the winning team.
6. Only sniper rifle allowed in *mp_killhouse*, contact staticz3ro/z3ro.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 24, 2013)

ManiDhillon said:


> *img443.imageshack.us/img443/7936/capturewmz.png



Woah! I am no. 1 and I hardly even play this game.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 24, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Woah! I am no. 1 and I hardly even play this game.


you played for 3 hours  

and guys please avoid putting big maps, killhouse and shupment are okay and a couple of more.... i dont even know the maps lol. And if there is any game mode, where everyone starts with the same gun it will be appreciated... i <3 the m4 carbine .. m4 carbine = cs 1.6 ak47 with no recoil script


----------



## DDIF (Mar 24, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> you played for 3 hours
> 
> and guys please avoid putting big maps, killhouse and shupment are okay and a couple of more....


I have changed the map rotater, Now the maps will be loaded in following order:
*(KillHouse Shipmet WetWork Broadcast Crash District)*



NoasArcAngel said:


> i dont even know the maps lol. And if there is any game mode, where everyone starts with the same gun it will be appreciated... t


There is, it is called *Old School*, but other members who upgraded last night won't be much happy (I myself gained 7 levels last night) if we change the game mode. Plus we have disabled all perks.



NoasArcAngel said:


> i <3 the m4 carbine .. m4 carbine = cs 1.6 ak47 with no recoil script


I didn't quite understand this part tbh.


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 24, 2013)

baccilus said:


> Yes that is the thing that worked for me.
> BTW, are you called a flying cow because you are good with melee?



Lol no, i just happen to like the name 

Hey staticz3ro, please clear your inbox, I cant send you PM


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 24, 2013)

Getting kicked out by PunkBuster. 
Edit: All problems Fixed, . Able to play on sever. See you guys at evening.


----------



## z3rO (Mar 24, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> Hey staticz3ro, please clearyour inbox, I cant send you PM



Done.


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 24, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> you played for 3 hours
> 
> and guys please avoid putting big maps, killhouse and shupment are okay and a couple of more.... i dont even know the maps lol. And if there is any game mode, where everyone starts with the same gun it will be appreciated... i <3 the m4 carbine .. m4 carbine = cs 1.6 ak47 with no recoil script



So you played the game after saying that the game was not fair,earlier


----------



## Allu Azad (Mar 24, 2013)

So you guys thinking about switching cod ?
If yes , then there is no need to download 2.7gb for me


----------



## baccilus (Mar 24, 2013)

Downloading and setting up COD was time consuming. I think we shoul play this for some days now. And i was experiencing server lags last night. Any one else too?


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 24, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> So you guys thinking about switching cod ?
> If yes , then there is no need to download 2.7gb for me



no. it's COD for tonight.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 24, 2013)

Looks like I wont be able to join the fun by any means.
NoasArchAngel tried many times to run my cod via teamviewer, but it looks like my ip is banned by joister groups (actually isp hathway p range are banned).


----------



## d3p (Mar 24, 2013)

ManiDhillon said:


> Last night's play was lots of fun. I really loved playing with you all friends.
> Here are the stats if you are wondering.
> 
> *img443.imageshack.us/img443/7936/capturewmz.png
> ...



I guess we are about to lose the fun. If a player wants to use RPG on the opponents, its his wish. Its similar to using on hand graneds or knifes. Remove the usage of heli backups or air supports.

Also if camping is not allowed, then remove the usage of snipers. How else you want us to snip ??

One more thing, if a player stop by to reload his weapon and mean time  takes the advantage of being hideous, is it against the rules ???


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 24, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> Sorry for not mentioning you "really" The first name i had in my mind was yours, I just forgot.


no probs man !


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 24, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> So you played the game after saying that the game was not fair,earlier



i was lagging, and its still not fair.


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 24, 2013)

I think someone should administer tonight's game. Else it will be a total mess.

P.S. - Is there any gungame mod in cod 4 ??


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 24, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> I think someone should administer tonight's game. Else it will be a total mess.
> 
> P.S. - Is there any gungame mod in cod 4 ??



don't worry. admin or someone with rcon  will be there.


----------



## Allu Azad (Mar 24, 2013)

Inform me when you guys play TeeWorlds


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 24, 2013)

Snipers are campers,most of the time.


----------



## z3rO (Mar 24, 2013)

d3p said:


> I guess we are about to lose the fun.


As if we were having some fun yesterday.. 



d3p said:


> Also if camping is not allowed, then remove the usage of snipers.


Hardcore camping isn't allowed.. Camping at a place *with sniper* for around 60 to 90 secs at a place is fine but camping at a place throughout a map with automatic gun isn't acceptable.



d3p said:


> How else you want us to snip ??


Spec me tonight in a snipe only round in killhouse. 



d3p said:


> One more thing, if a player stop by to reload his weapon and mean time takes the advantage of being hideous, is it against the rules ???


Nope..


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 24, 2013)

google this
"Halo Combat Evolved PC multiplayer + SP  tpb"
click on the first TPB link and download


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 24, 2013)

I think I finally solved every problem , can someone come online on the server for few minutes , I want to test as earlier too I got in  but once i killed/got killed it kicked me out .


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 24, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> google this
> "Halo Combat Evolved PC multiplayer + SP  tpb"



Let COD end today....


----------



## Desmond (Mar 24, 2013)

What time are we playing tonight? I have to go out at 6, might be back by 8.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 24, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> What time are we playing tonight? I have to go out at 6, might be back by 8.



starts at 8pm. you may join anytime after 8..


----------



## baccilus (Mar 24, 2013)

It will be good if we ultimately decide on one game so that we can play that more often rather than changing every week.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 24, 2013)

baccilus said:


> It will be good if we ultimately decide on one game so that we can play that more often rather than changing every week.



well, we do play previous playdate games through the week, we've played a couple more quake 3 matches after the playdate and have been playing alititude quite regularly(though it's not on playdate yet).. the problem is we aren't announcing here on thread that we are playing the game. someone just starts a game, messages few guys on steam and we just hop into game.. we need to address this, so that downloads don't go waste just for one day for few guys. 


Playdates also serve a way to introuduce a game to someone who else may not play that game at all and also to revive old games.. 

anyways it's only third playdate, we'll do playdates of cs, quake, cod again very soon. 


btw Altitude India Server is live. If any1s ready for a game, hop into the server..


----------



## RCuber (Mar 24, 2013)

baccilus said:


> It will be good if we ultimately decide on one game so that we can play that more often rather than changing every week.



That case Q3A would win, I found it very entertaining,,


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 24, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> google this
> "Halo Combat Evolved PC multiplayer + SP  tpb"



Me haz 9400gt  , will it work?? I am able to play mw2 and mw3 decently....

Are tere any Indian(low ping ) servers? and does anyone play this?


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 24, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> well, we do play previous playdate games through the week, we've played a couple more quake 3 matches after the playdate and have been playing alititude quite regularly(though it's not on playdate yet).. the problem is we aren't announcing here on thread that we are playing the game. someone just starts a game, messages few guys on steam and we just hop into game.. we need to address this, so that downloads don't go waste just for one day for few guys.
> 
> 
> Playdates also serve a way to introuduce a game to someone who else may not play that game at all and also to revive old games..
> ...


is it cod4 send me the ip .;


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 24, 2013)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> is it cod4 send me the ip .;



for COD 4 server ip, see the first post in this thread. 
Playdate starts at 8pm. 

Altitude India is a Altitude server btw.. not COD 4 ;P


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 24, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> *1.Me haz 9400gt  , will it work??* I am able to play mw2 and mw3 decently....
> 
> *2.Are tere any Indian(low ping ) servers? and does anyone play this?*



1. is this a joke? Halo:CE released in 2002 and it needs a 32mb GPU.9400gt has more than 32mb right  ?
2.Nope.no active Indian servers.all servers have < 200ms ping
and still alot of people play this.Mexicans mostly tough

and nearly everyone plays Capture the Flag


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 24, 2013)

til what time will the playdate continue after 8 pm.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 24, 2013)

who all can come online before 8? i was getting bored


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 24, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> who all gone come online before 8? i was getting bored



what time


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 24, 2013)

~ 1 hour to go...


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 24, 2013)

@admin im specing in server, so dont kick me . i may be afk ill join around 8.30 ~ 9.00


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 24, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Nope.no active Indian servers.all servers have < 200ms ping
> and still alot of people play this.Mexicans mostly tough


I get >300 ms ping all the time and yeah most of the players are jajaja's,jejeje's and putos',nice people though


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 24, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> @admin im specing in server, so dont kick me . i may be afk ill join around 8.30 ~ 9.00



no slot reservations please..


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 24, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> no slot reservations please..



you are not invited


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 24, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> you are not invited



don't wanna be on top of scoreboard everytime.. so staying away this time.. 

*@Others,  If you have steam installed, be online on it before joining the server and be on group chat. 
*



Join COD Playdate server now...! 
*cache.www.gametracker.com/server_info/103.2.238.60:28960/b_560_95_1.png



how to connect to the playdate server?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 24, 2013)

now I understand what no crossing means , 


--------------------

where did everybody went ,I had a power cut (2 hours earlier today  )


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 24, 2013)

is anyone going to play now ? ya all the excitement has gone ? 



> Gaya Excitement paani main





Digital Fragger said:


> don't wanna be on top of scoreboard everytime.. so staying away this time..



lewl, top of the score board? when i read my screen upside down ! sure

so "really????" am i a noob? :O

@flyingcow lost his apetite for cod    

*and please admins, this is a note : please do not kick or ban people without explaining to them their mistake, dont start random votes and kick, if they are not following a rule or doing something wrong help them out . *


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 24, 2013)

Top 10 players- 

1.	 staticz3r0	   6668	       
2.	 Flyingcow	   6368	       
3.	 d3p	           5054	 
4.	 Desmond	   4782	 
5.	 GFRS  	   3404	 
6.	 Time2Pwn	   3196	 
7.	 Really ????	   3094	 
8.	 RCuber	   2702	 
9.	 Vignesh	   1616	 
10.	 zzzzzz	 1186


----------



## z3rO (Mar 24, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> and please admins, this is a note : please do not kick or ban people without explaining to them their mistake


Admin didn't kick anyone today.. 



NoasArcAngel said:


> dont start random votes and kick, if they are not following a rule or doing something wrong help them out .



Admin did start just a single vote.. most of the votes were started by other players.. and I think *players should read the rules and clear their doubts before joining the event*.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 24, 2013)

Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/qiJT9ax.jpg





Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/qiJT9ax.jpg





Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/uVAQJAp.jpg





Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/5Y8pktj.jpg



Screenshots credit: Z3rO


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 24, 2013)

Okay COD over.Now practice of Halo begins


----------



## RCuber (Mar 24, 2013)

I am thinking there is still some juice left till 11:30 PM 

EDIT: im done for the day.. last round which I was playing was having too much lag for some reason. :/


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 24, 2013)

I think we should play trackmania, enough of FPS for a week. 

But again its peoples vote.


----------



## Niilesh (Mar 24, 2013)

Sorry for being a noob. I would have performed better if it wasn't lagging  and if i had better guns.

P/S: I was Neo


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 24, 2013)

I am in Top10 , but Had two different alias.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 24, 2013)

Niilesh said:


> Sorry for being a noob. I would have performed better if it wasn't lagging  and if i had better guns.
> 
> P/S: I was Neo



lol, it ain't any competitive match dude. u need not apologize for it. 


btw, here's the stats
*i.imgur.com/BCneL5D.png

*
Special thanks to ManiDhilon for providing us with a top class server. thanks dude. *


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 24, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> I am in Top10 , but Had two different alias.



Rishi, you made me very angry, I want to punch you in the face.

Man, why dont you follow the rules? We couldnt even votekick you, please follow rules from next time.

Hope you enjoyed


----------



## RCuber (Mar 24, 2013)

^^ What rules? .. and why do you want to punch him in the face?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 24, 2013)

was it the crossing thing


----------------------------------

Now its officially over (12:15 AM), had great last couple of rounds


----------



## d3p (Mar 25, 2013)

Sorry guys, can't able to join. But later me, RajatGod512 & Deshmond were rocking with snipers & knifes...I was drunk too.


----------



## Sudh4r (Mar 25, 2013)

Voted For HALO . But I wont be available for this PD too  Going to HOMETOWN.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 25, 2013)

So many people using Juggernaut, Grenade launchers and rpgs. Someone was even using Last Stand. Y U NO FOLLOW RULES!!??

Anyway, had a lot of fun. Can we play this again tomorrow?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 25, 2013)

d3p said:


> Sorry guys, can't able to join. But later me, RajatGod512 & Deshmond were rocking with snipers & knifes...I was drunk too.


Yeah it was a good game , when you guys were sniping each other , I bailed because of (late) dinner .
After you left , desmond and me played another round , I was using shotgun the whole time . It was also a good match.



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> So many people using Juggernaut, Grenade launchers and rpgs. Someone was even using Last Stand. Y U NO FOLLOW RULES!!??
> 
> Anyway, had a lot of fun. Can we play this again tomorrow?



Tomorrow , sure ? what time ?


----------



## d3p (Mar 25, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> So many people using Juggernaut, Grenade launchers and rpgs. Someone was even using Last Stand. Y U NO FOLLOW RULES!!??
> 
> Anyway, had a lot of fun. Can we play this again tomorrow?



Could you explain what Juggernaut means by ??

RPG's were only allowed on heli's. Not on opponents.

Yes, we can play. But someone need to fix this server.

I guess, we can also play Team Fortress 2 tmrw over steam.

Any heads up ??


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 25, 2013)

^^ Juggernaut is that perk thing which gives additional health .


----------



## d3p (Mar 25, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> ^^ Juggernaut is that perk thing which gives additional health .



thanks...


----------



## Desmond (Mar 25, 2013)

*Edit :*

Updated stats (call me shameless ) :

*i.imgur.com/1z78Uy7.png


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 25, 2013)

^^ looks good


----------



## sahil1033 (Mar 25, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> *Edit :*
> 
> Updated stats (call me shameless ) :
> 
> *i.imgur.com/1z78Uy7.png


despo would be more apt


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 25, 2013)

Going by the results....

It's definitely going to be HALO.

I'm voting for it.

BTW which part?? 1,2,3??

Starting download today afternoon most likely.

Shiva


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 25, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> Rishi, you made me very angry, I want to punch you in the face.
> 
> Man, why dont you follow the rules? We couldnt even votekick you, please follow rules from next time.
> 
> Hope you enjoyed



Wasn't I abiding the rules ?
BTw , what made you angry ? | And every now and then you guys were changing condition.
Changing rules during in-Game isn't a good idea.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 25, 2013)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> going by the results....
> 
> It's definitely going to be halo.
> 
> ...



halo ce

EDIT : We have found ourselves a willing member for server hosting or rather d3p has agreed to host servers for playdate in the future. Much appreciated and many thanks to d3p since games earlier which would be restricted to a small number of players because of b/w can be easily enjoyed. Im myself looking forward to HALO CE 32 player server  
P.s. Ill help you with the hosting issue (not a prob)  

Thanks manidhillon for the cod 4 playdate, it was not fair but fun, Nevertheless just agreeing to disagree games like cod 4 will not make it in the next playdate 

since cod4 , we have decided to make a few changes to the rules of the playdate 

1. maps and rules (if any) for games will be decided and announced in advance so no issues crop up later (these cannot be modified later - subject to conditions )
2. Ppl signing up for the playdate must have all the issues sorted out before the final playdate
3. Steam should be the preffered method of communication for any problems ( you can find it in my signature )
4. for people new to the game, will be provided with media on the basics to the game like videos and tutorials 
5. once any game has been finalized for the playdate , me or digital_fragger alongwith people who are experienced in the selected game will give a test run and scrutinize for maps and rules which will be most newbie friendly and fun 
6. unless it is a test run, an admin will be present all the time either in game / monitoring from console (for the official pd. if not possible hand over rcon to someone else) IT is absolutely necessary that if server supports rcon, to pass it to the other players if the admin is not there
7. have fun 
8. stay frosty 


@digital please update this on the main page.

Pm me on steam

as this playdate is for tdf members and most of us do not have a good internet connection (which now seems to be the only source of games) 80% of the games will be under 1.5GB / some exceptions will be there when downloads will be as big as 12GB  [ this will be informed in advance, so people having 256kbps speeds can also participate]

we need more participation, so guys keep it coming


----------



## d3p (Mar 25, 2013)

Roger that.


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 25, 2013)

Affirmative.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 25, 2013)

Why not keep the earlier options (ones not selected) of the poll too? We could try voting for them as well.


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 25, 2013)

Please some racing/other type of game. too many shooting.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 25, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Please some racing/other type of game. too many shooting.



will do, trackmania...


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 25, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Please some racing/other type of game. too many shooting.


Trackmania + there is already a race game in halo ce


----------



## Piyush (Mar 25, 2013)

Is Halo a f2p game which you guys are going to play? If o can someone plz give me the downlaoding details? 

Also are all the game will be hosted on Joister?


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 25, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Is Halo a f2p game which you guys are going to play? If o can someone plz give me the downlaoding details?
> 
> Also are all the game will be hosted on Joister?



What is Joister?


----------



## d3p (Mar 25, 2013)

I think, we can include games like Mostwanted or Underground. Latest ones are also fine like Run or Mostwanted Reboot, but i can sense bandwidth issues with most of us.


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 25, 2013)

d3p said:


> I think, we can include games like Mostwanted or Underground. Latest ones are also fine like Run or Mostwanted Reboot, but i can sense bandwidth issues with most of us.



Mostwanted - Max player is 4, dunno abt Underground. 
For Run or Mostwanted reboot , original game required.

Trackmania is best. 

Edit:- What about forming some team with 4 members? then most wanted will be best.


----------



## d3p (Mar 25, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Mostwanted - Max player is 4, dunno abt Underground.
> For Run or Mostwanted reboot , original game required.
> 
> Trackmania is best.
> ...



I guess, if we play MW, then we can arrange for 32 members [8 multiple servers].

For the RUN or Mostwanted, i guess we can have 16 players or 24 [not sure]. But not necessarily to be genuine. Yesterday not all were having genuine COD 4. [lets not discuss about this here]


How to connect to COD 4 Private Servers ??

[youtube]o-SQgiqmU_g[/youtube]


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 25, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> What is Joister?



joister is a company which hosts servers



Piyush said:


> Is Halo a f2p game which you guys are going to play? If o can someone plz give me the downlaoding details?
> 
> Also are all the game will be hosted on Joister?



no, d3p will do the hosting

for multiplayer racing, trackmania is the best


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 25, 2013)

How to download ?? It is not available on steam. ;(


----------



## Vignesh B (Mar 25, 2013)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> How to download ?? It is not available on steam. ;(


It is there on steam - TrackMania Nations Forever


----------



## baccilus (Mar 25, 2013)

If we play a racing game, it should be trackmania


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 25, 2013)

How about BLUR ?? It's a very good racing game with additional features.
Can run easily on modern PCs.

Any idea on how many players it can support and is it possible to play it Online ??


----------



## d3p (Mar 25, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> How about BLUR ?? It's a very good racing game with additional features.
> Can run easily on modern PCs.
> 
> Any idea on how many players it can support and is it possible to play it Online ??



I feel blur is resource hungry game & it supports max upto 4 players in a split screen view. Its better to hit Mostwanted.

Why Mostwanted, coz most of the people around here must have played it & might own a copy.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Mar 25, 2013)

As far as racing is concerned, Trackmania is probably the best. There is no risk of colliding with other players and all you need to worry about is navigating the track and setting the best time. Playing on European servers is the equivalent of attending an engg/medical entrance exam. For each millisecond , you gain/lose several positions


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 25, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Is Halo a f2p game which you guys are going to play? If o can someone plz give me the downlaoding details?
> 
> Also are all the game will be hosted on Joister?



go to post #623

you don't need joister or whatever
just click mutliplayer in main menu>Internet>choose a match and play




And by democratic vote HALO is winning


----------



## RCuber (Mar 25, 2013)

d3p said:


> I feel blur is resource hungry game & it supports max upto 4 players in a split screen view. Its better to hit Mostwanted.
> 
> Why Mostwanted, coz most of the people around here must have played it & might own a copy.



I thought you were busy in work  .. how about the doughnuts today?


----------



## d3p (Mar 25, 2013)

RCuber said:


> I thought you were busy in work  .. how about the doughnuts today?



Yes..send me a MMS[kidding]. A sms would fix the time.


----------



## Sudh4r (Mar 25, 2013)

^ +100 for Most Wanted, we can include it for next PD. The size is ~700 MB I think.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 25, 2013)

trackmania


----------



## Desmond (Mar 25, 2013)

How can you play Most Wanted online? I don't recall that it has any option to host your own games. All of them require EA's matchmaking system or something.

As for TrackMania, is it TrackMania Nations or any other version?


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 25, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> How can you play Most Wanted online? I don't recall that it has any option to host your own games. All of them require EA's matchmaking system or something.
> 
> As for TrackMania, is it TrackMania Nations or any other version?



Original Most Wanted , the old one. There you can play.


----------



## 101gamzer (Mar 25, 2013)

^YEAH that's what im waiting for bring it on..


----------



## Desmond (Mar 25, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Original Most Wanted , the old one. There you can play.



I am speaking about the old one only.


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 25, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I am speaking about the old one only.



LAN option is there. Probably we will be able to host it.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 25, 2013)

when is Halo?


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 25, 2013)

theserpent said:


> when is Halo?



this week end  



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> How can you play Most Wanted online? I don't recall that it has any option to host your own games. All of them require EA's matchmaking system or something.
> 
> As for TrackMania, is it TrackMania Nations or any other version?



yup, it can work through VPN like hamachi


----------



## theserpent (Mar 25, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> this week end
> 
> 
> 
> yup, it can work through VPN like hamachi



Great where can i get Halo


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 25, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Great where can i get Halo



install steam, add me : noasarcangel and PM me


----------



## theserpent (Mar 25, 2013)

^ added


----------



## DDIF (Mar 25, 2013)

I hope you enjoyed the COD4 playdate, and those who are blaming me for bad Administration please note that I wasn't even there for playdate, had to go someplace for my Exams.
I gave admin rights to z3ro/staticz3ro as he was most familiar with rcon and other server commands.
Still I am sorry if any of you were kicked/banned or mistreated. Even if not for a playdate I would very much like to play with you guys, I had lots of fun with you on Saturday. *Thanks everyone.*
I will be happy to join any other game when I return back from Chandigarh to my home. Till then enjoy guys.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 25, 2013)

From where can I download halo ce?? It is not available on steam.  

Shiva


----------



## theserpent (Mar 25, 2013)

Mods do something like this thread can't be viewed by guests


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 25, 2013)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> From where can I download halo ce?? It is not available on steam.
> 
> Shiva


PM me

if anyone is hosting for  Halo *looks at d3p*
either keep it password locked,so that no Mexicans will swarm the server
or just mention the IP of the server here so we can join through "Direct IP"


----------



## d3p (Mar 25, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> PM me
> 
> if anyone is hosting for  Halo *looks at d3p*
> either keep it password locked,so that no Mexicans will swarm the server
> or just mention the IP of the server here so we can join through "Direct IP"



I haven't spoke to Noas, but i have quite a few ideas to be implemented.

First thing, i will only provide the IP & pwd to people who are enrolled for the next playdate. So no way we can have Mexicans. Also the enrollment might be open till the last hour. So only registered users can PM me or Noas & we help him/her out.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 25, 2013)

d3p said:


> I haven't spoke to Noas, but i have quite a few ideas to be implemented.
> 
> First thing, i will only provide the IP & pwd to people who are enrolled for the next playdate. So no way we can have Mexicans. Also the enrollment might be open till the last hour. So only registered users can PM me or Noas & we help him/her out.



lol mexicans....

EDIT : 

Anyone with over 50 hours of Halo CE experience please PM ME !


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 25, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> since cod4 , we have decided to make a few changes to the rules of the playdate
> 
> 1. maps and rules (if any) for games will be decided and announced in advance so no issues crop up later (these cannot be modified later - subject to conditions )
> 2. Ppl signing up for the playdate must have all the issues sorted out before the final playdate
> ...


will do.. ;



shivakanth.sujit said:


> How to download ?? It is not available on steam. ;(





theserpent said:


> Great where can i get Halo



Join playdate steam group, we'll keep you updated.


----------



## d3p (Mar 25, 2013)

Guys the COD4 MW server is still working as desired. If some one wish to play, please come online...

Fun Unlimited...


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 25, 2013)

*HALO NOOB GUIDE*(sort of)
*On Foot*------Keep firing and spamming grenades(especially when facing vehicles) and jumping.pickup health packs(white boxes with a red + on top,mostly in your home base)
*Weapons*----there are two kinds of weapons *UNSC* and *Covenant*
UNSC weapons include the normal weapons you are equipped with when you spawn(Assault rifle,Pistol)
other weapons include a Rocket launcher and Sniper rifle and shotgun
and also FlameThrower 
*These weapons can pickup ammo,and need reloading*
Covenant weapons are the weapons which the aliens use
*Plasma rifle* one is always present in our base,its the standard assault rifle used by covenant,fires blue plasma bullets, does not require ammo and reloading,once you've exhausted the Battery,you have to pickup another plasma rifle
*Plasma pistol* a pistol which shoots green bullets hold LMB for a charged shot which has high damage
does not require ammo and reloading,once you've exhausted the battery,you have to pickup another plasma pistol
*Needler* a gun which shoots slow purple homing bullets which stick to your enemy and detonate
*This weapon can pickup ammo and uses ammo*
*Fuel Rod Gun*--a kind of Cannon,it shoots green "Fuel Rods" which do a lot of damage 
does not require ammo and reloading,once you've exhausted the battery,you have to pickup another Fuel Rod

*Grenades
* Frag grenades: your standard grenade
plasma grenade : a grenade which sticks to enemies,vehicles etc


*Power Ups*
* Active camouflage:  (A transparent pyramid like object with a blue sphere inside,run over it to gain AC)* Drastically reduces the player's visibility for approximately 45 seconds, making all but a faint outline of him transparent. This effect is reduced or void if the player is holding a flag or skull (in multiplayer), hit by weapons fire, fires their weapon, or when time runs out.
*Overshield:  (A transparent cube like object with a purple sphere inside,run over it to gain Overshield)*An enhanced, non-regenerating shield which is two times, (three times on enemies) the strength of the normal one. The overshield functions on top of the regular shield; when it is active, the normal shield does not take damage. In the single player game, the overshield is reduced only when the player is hit, while in the multiplayer game, it weakens gradually over time. One fully charged Plasma Pistol shot can take out the overshield and regular shield entirely. Additionally, while the over shield is charging, the player is completely invincible against almost every type of damage. The player can still be killed by assassination, however. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Vehicles*
*Warthog *- A UNSC Light Reconnaissance Vehicle. The Warthog is equipped Gatling gun turret OR a rocket launcher turret
it can seat three players(driver,side-seat,Gunner) this is the most unwieldy vehicle possible.*Take a gunner with you if you plan to rush the enemy base for CTF*
*Scorpion *- A UNSC Main Battle Tank. It has a powerful cannon mounted on a turret.It also has a  machine gun apart from the main cannon. 2 players can sit on the tank,apart from the driver 
both the main cannon and machine gun are inaccurate at medium to long range distances. 
*Ghost*--A covenant Hover-bike? equipped with 2 rapid-fire plasma guns,the fastest land vehicle with good maneuver-ability,seats 1
And my personal favourite
*Banshee -* A Covenant Aircraft(more like a VTOL). Very maneuverable. Armed with two plasma cannons and a fuel rod cannon. The Banshee's armor is strongest in front and very weak on the sides and back
*Vehicles in multiplayer CANNOT be permanently destroyed,you have to kill the driver of the vehicle,after which you can hijack the vehicle *

*Stationary Turrets*---shoots purple bullets,a good anti-infantry and anti-banshee weapon
to kill a guy on a turret throw plasma grenades on it


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 25, 2013)

anyone wanna join in for some quick cod matchup ?


----------



## RCuber (Mar 25, 2013)

d3p said:


> Guys the COD4 MW server is still working as desired. If some one wish to play, please come online...
> 
> Fun Unlimited...





Nerevarine said:


> anyone wanna join in for some quick cod matchup ?



GGGrrrr.. i'm still in office


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 25, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> anyone wanna join in for some quick cod matchup ?



Yes , me .


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 25, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> anyone wanna join in for some quick cod matchup ?



please keep non-pd discussions out of this thread


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 25, 2013)

I cant just create a new thread just to invite people .. what should  I do? pm everyone individually..if they wanna join in or not ?

CommanderShawnzer*
Any ideas how to make it work with 1600x900 resolution ?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 25, 2013)

It looks like it will be Halo for next playdate .



RCuber said:


> GGGrrrr.. i'm still in office



LoL , whats the office timings


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 25, 2013)

I found a FOV hacker which is REALLY beneficial for those with widescreen monitors..
Just google it you will find it

wanna do a quick halo matchup anyone ?


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 25, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> I cant just create a new thread just to invite people .. what should  I do? pm everyone individually..if they wanna join in or not ?
> 
> CommanderShawnzer*
> Any ideas how to make it work with 1600x900 resolution ?



well, np. u may continue the discussion during normal weekdays. limit the discussion to playdate game during weekends.


----------



## baccilus (Mar 25, 2013)

From the noob guide the multiplayer seems awesome. Cant wait to play Halo MP.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 25, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> LoL , whats the office timings



Doesn't matter..  

@Noas: PM HALO details


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 25, 2013)

Nice guide CommanderShawnzer.
To kill someone with a pistol in halo,u need 4 headshots-2 for the sheild and 2 for life


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 25, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> I found a FOV hacker which is REALLY beneficial for those with widescreen monitors..
> Just google it you will find it
> 
> wanna do a quick halo matchup anyone ?


I'm up for a match
Profile Id : Shawnzer
which server you playing in?


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 25, 2013)

very nice guide Shawnzer.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 25, 2013)

I found a fix for custom resolution
It was initially not working for me for some wierd reason
To do it, create a shortcut of the executable and in the target line add -vidmode Xresolution, Yresolution, Refreshrate
Ex -vidmode 1366, 768, 60
For me, it was
-vidmode 1600, 900, 60 
But it refused to work, but this worked 
-vidmode 1599, 899, 60

@CommanderShawnzer
Create a server and tell me ur IP


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 25, 2013)

Seems most of you guys play at evening/night. 
Anyone who plays at Daytime , morning or noon ??


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 25, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> HALO NOOB GUIDE



awesome guide, you just made everyones day  



Nerevarine said:


> I cant just create a new thread just to invite people .. what should  I do? pm everyone individually..if they wanna join in or not ?



pm individually on tdf / steam if you have to, we want to keep this thread clean.


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 25, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Seems most of you guys play at evening/night.
> Anyone who plays at Daytime , morning or noon ??



if anyone plays halo around 2-4 pm please let me know


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 25, 2013)

i'll post some info to set up a "Custom Gametype" for an enjoyable experience  tomorrow.the default gametypes on particular Modes/Maps have just one or two vehicles and no turrets
right now i'm very 
is everyone here OK with infinite grenades(normally you can carry max 4 grenades) and/or infinite ammo?
and what do people here prefer CTF or Team Slayer(a fancy term for TDM)

according to me "Blood Gulch" and "Death Island" are the best maps for CTF
Noas,Digital Frag,D3p have a test run of these maps
to see which is better for the PD


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 25, 2013)

^Join me
113.19.208.206:2 302
No password


----------



## baccilus (Mar 25, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> i'll post some info to set up a "Custom Gametype" for an enjoyable experience  tomorrow.the default gametypes on particular Modes/Maps have just one or two vehicles and no turrets
> right now i'm very
> is everyone here OK with infinite grenades(normally you can carry max 4 grenades) and/or infinite ammo?
> and what do people here prefer CTF or Team Slayer(a fancy term for TDM)
> ...


Please don't keep infinite grenades.


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 25, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> if anyone plays halo around 2-4 pm please let me know



I haven't played HALO yet , but I do play games around 9AM-5PM.
I will dload HALO , though.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 25, 2013)

I am roaming in the old COD4 server. If you see this and feel like flexing some fingers, please join.


----------



## d3p (Mar 26, 2013)

Latest COD 4 Stats.

*i.imgur.com/YoSo0bC.png


----------



## Desmond (Mar 26, 2013)

Moving up in the world d3p...


----------



## d3p (Mar 26, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Moving up in the world d3p...



nope..average is still low. We miss lot of player today. Lets see, how HALO CE change this....


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 26, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> i'll post some info to set up a "Custom Gametype" for an enjoyable experience  tomorrow.the default gametypes on particular Modes/Maps have just one or two vehicles and no turrets
> right now i'm very
> is everyone here OK with infinite grenades(normally you can carry max 4 grenades) and/or infinite ammo?
> and what do people here prefer CTF or Team Slayer(a fancy term for TDM)
> ...




commander, you will be doing the main testing for the game and game mode(S) personally i prefer unlimited ammo, unlimited nades = chain nading.





------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


4. *30th March 2013 ( Upcoming Playdate )*


VOTE IS LIVE ! 


*You may vote for more than one game. 
*






Previous Playdates


Spoiler



3. Sunday 24th March - 2013  *COD 4 MW 1* 8pm  (Done)



Spoiler



Attended: 
Server Credit: ManiDhilon
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_smile.gif

*i.imgur.com/BCneL5D.png


*cache.www.gametracker.com/server_info/103.2.238.60:28960/b_350_20_5A6C3E_383F2D_D2E1B5_2E3226.png

More Screenshots:


Spoiler






Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/qiJT9ax.jpg


*
*


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/qiJT9ax.jpg








Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/uVAQJAp.jpg








Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/5Y8pktj.jpg








Screenshots credit: Z3rO







2. Sunday 17th March - 2013 *Quake 3 Arena*   8:15 pm (DONE)



Spoiler



*Attended : Digi, rajatgod51, Rcuber, Sud4r, Vignesh, Anorion, Noasarcangel,  Rishi.Roger, baccilus, Arijitsinha,  Avinandan, Neo, Tachyon   (sorted in descending order of playtime  )  
hope to see desmond and z3ro nxt week. they couldn't join due to some connectivity issues. 
*


Spoiler



*cloud-2.steampowered.com/ugc/846948114791070505/566666B79BF5810ECAD782EF79B4FE9982E30DD9/

*i.imgur.com/yHgkoKF.jpg







1. Sunday 10th March 2013 _*CS 1.6*_ 8pm(DONE)


Spoiler



*
Attended: Noasarc, Arijitsinha, DesmondDavid, Digifragger, Anorion, rahulkadukar, baccilus, tachyon1986, koolent, V2IBH2V, gt0gagan 
*









*
Note: For members

*1. Besides the forum, Steam will be the preferred channel for communication for any assistance. If you do not have a steam account, we recommend you to create one(it's free) and join the playdate steam group and feel free message us on steam as that would elicit a response quicker than the forums. 

2. Detailed procedure for downloading and installing the game will be provided via steam group announcements. Keep an eye on the announcements page of the group. NO download links are to be shared via PM's on TDF, so if you want them, ask for them on steam. ( its a violation of forum rules ) 




*Full set of rules and guidelines for server admins and organizers *



> 1. Maps and rules (if any) for games will be decided and announced in advance so no issues crop up later (these cannot be modified later - subject to conditions )
> 
> 2. Members signing up for the playdate must have all the issues sorted out before the final playdate
> 
> ...






* Official Playdate Servers: Free to play *

This is the list of servers which have hosted previous playdates, and are free to use for players now after the official playdate is over for that particular game. This is not to be confused with the new servers for the new playdates. 

*cache.www.gametracker.com/server_info/103.2.238.60:28960/b_350_20_FFAD41_E98100_000000_591F11.png


*Join ThinkDigit Playdate Steam Group.*


----------



## theserpent (Mar 26, 2013)

Guys unreal tournament 3

This game has flying cars an all right?


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 26, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Guys unreal tournament 3
> 
> This game has flying cars an all right?



u mad? it has the manta and the raptor


----------



## Desmond (Mar 26, 2013)

I don't think you can host UT3 online. It requires some sort of authentication. We will have to use VPN or something. Even then, you won't be able to change your name and it will show everyone's name as "Player".


----------



## Hustlerr (Mar 26, 2013)

Guyz pm me the link to download Halo 

Steam Profile Id : gamecious

Would prefer Playdate timings afternoon anytime !


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 26, 2013)

@All. Please dont ask for download link or downloading details. Everything will be mentioned in the Steam group, requesting all of you to join the group.
And at least once visit the first post.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 26, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I don't think you can host UT3 online. It requires some sort of authentication. We will have to use VPN or something. Even then, you won't be able to change your name and it will show everyone's name as "Player".



we can manage vpn. we will see about that 

i think next playdate should be racing / RTS like AOE we will have played 4 FPS games in a row.



Hustlerr said:


> Guyz pm me the link to download Halo
> 
> Steam Profile Id : gamecious
> 
> Would prefer Playdate timings afternoon anytime !



chek friends list on steam i sent u an invite


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 26, 2013)

Nope, UT3 can be hosted online.. I even have it installed and ready to go..
But you need patches which is a pain to download :/


----------



## Desmond (Mar 26, 2013)

AOE2 plz...


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 26, 2013)

Don't people here want to play DotA?


----------



## theserpent (Mar 26, 2013)

^ I do lets do dota 5v5 on thrusday


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 26, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> u mad? it has the manta and the raptor



u forgot cicada


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 26, 2013)

theserpent said:


> ^ I do lets do dota 5v5 on thrusday


i'm surprised no-one mentioned DotA for RTS........
i thought it was a crowd favourite like CS 1.6 and FIFA


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 26, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> u forgot cicada



cicada is a BADASS ..
Just lock in, run away .. return and UNLEASH HELL


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 26, 2013)

anyone up for halo ? come online on steam and pm me.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 26, 2013)

^^ I cant pm or add friend or chat on steam .


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 26, 2013)

As someone who played and enjoyed the halo ce multiplayer for a year and half,i have some map and game mode suggestions which will help in deciding what game mode to choose for a particular map..i ll list some map info which i find to be quite fun and exciting

Blood Gulch:Blood Gulch is what de_dust is for CS.Kinda like a football feild,CTF is most played here.excellent map for race(underrated)

Chiron TL34-Smallest map,my fav,cemetery for noobs,quite puzzling map,best played with shotguns,alone.

Boarding action:A map in space/infinity with a deep hellhole in between,good for CTF/Slayer.Snipers and Rockets are the best weapons  here.

Battle Creek: Small map(cute),hard to kill if u get on castles,good for shotgun/rocket slayer match and king of the hill/CTF

Hang em High:Kinda like a big warehouse.CTF is good so is Slayer.All weapons do good here.Slayer with sniper is also fun.

Sidewinder:Quite a big map,CTF is best played here.Good for all weapons vehicles,turrets etc.Lots of sniping spots.

Danger Canyon: My favourite map.long,beautiful,good for CTF,Slayer with all weapons and vehicles.

Damnation:spawn campers' delightgood for CTF/Slayer.has a Dam or something with hellholes in between.

Rat Race:another spawn campers' delight area.medium map;good for king of the hill,slayer,CTF.

Death Island:a big open map which 'i dont GATE it !!'
CTF is the only mode i found to be fun,here.

Timberland: Greenish map with many small cliffs.best modes are CTF,King of the hill etc

Ice Feilds : Icy place like sidewinder,have a few sniping spots,all vehicles.CTF is good as well as Slayer.

Longest:mm not really as long as in the name,confined spaces,nader's dream as well as spawncampers',CTF,slayer,king of the hill.

Prisoner:Kinda like a three storied prison,small map, dont like CTF here.

Gephyrophobia:A station in space with deep hell holes in it,love the way map is designedGood sniping spots.Banshees in the map=invinsible.CTF/Slayer

Delta ruins:Most underrated map,medium map,slayer is good

There are also some other maps like infinity/direlict which i didnt have played much.Also i rarely played oddball mode so couldnt add any info.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 26, 2013)

Quake 3 server live

183.83.69.15
default port

Hop in for a game


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 26, 2013)

anyone want to play halo?
server IP 192.168.1.8:2 302


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 26, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> anyone want to play halo?
> server IP 192.168.1.8:2 302


that's a lan ip..


----------



## RCuber (Mar 26, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> anyone want to play halo?
> server IP 192.168.1.8:2 302



#FAIL!!!


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 26, 2013)

Lel


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 26, 2013)

RCuber said:


> #FAIL!!!



im going to add this in : Funniest / Dumbest thing related to computers.


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 26, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> im going to add this in : Funniest / Dumbest thing related to computers.



commander: edit ur post before he does that


----------



## RCuber (Mar 26, 2013)

^^ we have his quote


----------



## baccilus (Mar 26, 2013)

I am unable to join HALO.


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 26, 2013)

RCuber said:


> ^^ we have his quote



HaHa.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 26, 2013)

baccilus said:


> I am unable to join HALO.



resolving issues, see you on steam


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 26, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> commander: edit ur post before he does that



but its already striked out 

wth.that IP(192.168.1.8:2 302) is what i get when i click Create Game>Internet
this is strange


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 26, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> but its already striked out
> 
> wth.that IP(192.168.1.8:2 302) is what i get when i click Create Game>Internet
> this is strange



Check whether your ports are open..

Altitude India Server Live... 
Me, anorion, ThinkNodigit, z3ro in server..


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 26, 2013)

Anyone playing halo ??


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 26, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> but its already striked out
> 
> wth.that IP(192.168.1.8:2 302) is what i get when i click Create Game>Internet
> this is strange



Earlier you were nominated , now the award for Funniest / Dumbest thing related to computers. goes to ... 
No prize for guessing.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 26, 2013)

rather than making fun of him  , you people can tell him where he is wrong .


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 26, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> Check whether your ports are open..
> 
> Altitude India Server Live...
> Me, anorion, ThinkNodigit, z3ro in server..



Till? I will join after my dinner.


----------



## Niilesh (Mar 26, 2013)

Is anyone playing halo(now)?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 26, 2013)

Niilesh said:


> Is anyone playing halo(now)?



This ... ?


----------



## Niilesh (Mar 26, 2013)

^
Umm.. what? Are you asking the I.P.?


----------



## baccilus (Mar 26, 2013)

I can't join. Have been trying for a long time now. Please select a Free to play game next time so that we don't have these issues. If we have so many really good free alternatives available I think we should play those games rather than trying to play costly games which most people haven't bought.  We can have as much fun playing these free alternatives too.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 26, 2013)

^Halo is Free-To-Play, don't you know?



we all are using FreeWare  versions of Halo


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 26, 2013)

Niilesh said:


> ^
> Umm.. what? Are you asking the I.P.?



I am asking if someone is playing already .


----------



## 101gamzer (Mar 26, 2013)

Guyz Add me up Steam 101Gamzer


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 26, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> I am asking if someone is playing already .



bro, see of you can find "Starburst Chicago server" or "Starburst Unmodded server" in the server list.
both are good servers.other servers are mostly one weapon locked(like only sniper rifles) and have less vehicles


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 26, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Till? I will join after my dinner.



cya in game.

Update :server offline


----------



## baccilus (Mar 26, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> ^Halo is Free-To-Play, don't you know?
> 
> 
> 
> we all are using FreeWare  versions of Halo



Oh kk. I thought since we are only sending the link of the game through PM, it must be a non- free game. Anyways, I hope the issues are resolved soon.

Everyone, please consider Urban Terror too. That game really deserves to be played more than these old Halo type games.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 26, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> cya in game.



till when will you play , I am downloading it .


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 26, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> till when will you play , I am downloading it .



that's it for today... server down... we'll play 2moro.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 26, 2013)

baccilus said:


> Oh kk. I thought since we are only sending the link of the game through PM, it must be a non- free game. Anyways, I hope the issues are resolved soon.



 

It is a non-free game .



Digital Fragger said:


> that's it for today... server down... we'll play 2moro.



at what time , pm me when you play .


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 26, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> at what time , pm me when you play .



where r u downloading the game from ? 
standalone or steam ?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 26, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> where r u downloading the game from ?
> standalone or steam ?



Steam , its showing as 193.5 MB .


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 26, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> Steam , its showing as 193.5 MB .



add me on steam from the link in sig.. i'll buzz when server is up..


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 26, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> add me on steam from the link in sig.. i'll buzz when server is up..



I cant , its all greyed out , probably because I dont have a game in my steam library .

-------------------------

I was bored so , running around in COD4 Server , feel free to join .


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 26, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> I cant , its all greyed out , probably because I dont have a game in my steam library .
> 
> -------------------------
> 
> I was bored so , running around in COD4 Server , feel free to join .


gimmi ur steam profile link. i'll add you.
it looks like steamcommunity.com/id/1234....
or steamcommunity.com/id/<ur steam id> if you have set up a steam community id from edit profile.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 26, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> gimmi ur steam profile link. i'll add you.
> it looks like steamcommunity.com/id/1234....
> or steamcommunity.com/id/<ur steam id> if you have set up a steam community id from edit profile.




Its Steam Community :: ID :: rajatgod512 
I am also in thinkdigit playdate group .


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 26, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> Its Steam Community :: ID :: rajatgod512
> I am also in thinkdigit playdate group .



invite sent..


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 26, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> invite sent..



Accepted .


----------



## Vignesh B (Mar 26, 2013)

baccilus said:


> Oh kk. I thought since we are only sending the link of the game through PM, it must be a non- free game. Anyways, I hope the issues are resolved soon.
> 
> Everyone, please consider Urban Terror too. That game really deserves to be played more than these old Halo type games.



Dude, see his placement of the emoticons. Halo is a paid game. 
Btw +1 for Urban Terror.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 26, 2013)

bailed just when altitude was starting up, anyone still playing? 
the bots in q3 are _almost_ as good as humans


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 27, 2013)

Anorion said:


> bailed just when altitude was starting up, anyone still playing?
> the bots in q3 are _almost_ as good as humans



Apparently you were in love with Mynx. 
2moro i'll buzz u on steam when altitude server is up.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 27, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> Apparently you were in love with Mynx.
> 2moro i'll buzz u on steam when altitude server is up.



yeah ,he was chatting all along .


----------



## Neo (Mar 27, 2013)

ROFL!! btw Halo doesn't seem much good to me. Tribes:Ascend is much much better.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 27, 2013)

What was wrong with the current thinkdigit forum steam group? There was no need for another group just for organizing multiplayer matches IMO.

That said I probably won't be able to join you guys. Best of luck


----------



## baccilus (Mar 27, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> What was wrong with the current thinkdigit forum steam group? There was no need for another group just for organizing multiplayer matches IMO.
> 
> That said I probably won't be able to join you guys. Best of luck



Yes, exactly. The TdF group was enough.


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 27, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> What was wrong with the current thinkdigit forum steam group? There was no need for another group just for organizing multiplayer matches IMO.
> 
> That said I probably won't be able to join you guys. Best of luck



Admins are unreachable, and to announce the playdates, starting discussions, they need admin rights.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 27, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> What was wrong with the current thinkdigit forum steam group? There was no need for another group just for organizing multiplayer matches IMO.
> 
> That said I probably won't be able to join you guys. Best of luck



I dont like steam .


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 27, 2013)

Where to download HALO??? Going by the polls , it's a definite winner.   , and its not on the steam play date page.

It's 510mb , so if I have a steady 600kbps ( max 1000kbps   ) how long do you think it will take??

Shiva


----------



## Sudh4r (Mar 27, 2013)

^ Help Yourself


----------



## Anorion (Mar 27, 2013)

I can host quake, have to try, would prefer graveyard shift 1:30 - 2:30 ish 
and crash is the best 

for steam group, no need to download steam, can use browser and mobile app only, but the shift+tab plus chatroom helps when the game is being played


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 27, 2013)

Download link for HALO????

Shiva


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 27, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> What was wrong with the current thinkdigit forum steam group? There was no need for another group just for organizing multiplayer matches IMO.
> 
> That said I probably won't be able to join you guys. Best of luck


Nothing wrong.. infact that would be the best option considering all of us are already in the group, but the only problem is the admins are offline since many days and we are unable to reach them. 



arijitsinha said:


> Admins are unreachable, and to announce the playdates, starting discussions, they need admin rights.


Exactly.


----------



## d3p (Mar 27, 2013)

My Vote goes with the New TDF Playdate. Old one is too old to maintain.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 27, 2013)

just installed Halo.. any1 match ?


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 27, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> just installed Halo.. any1 match ?




Yes yes please I have been waiting for 2 days, please....

Btw cant add frnds on steam, it says I need to play a game first. So fragger can you add me??  Flyingcowfx


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 27, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> Yes yes please I have been waiting for 2 days, please....
> 
> Btw cant add frnds on steam, it says I need to play a game first. So fragger can you add me??  Flyingcowfx



can't find u on steam.. 
 link me ur steam profile or  create a custom profile url that looks like
steamcommunity.com/id/<ur steam id here>


or leave a comment on tdf playdate or on my profile..


----------



## baccilus (Mar 27, 2013)

Can someone please pm me the IP to join the Halo game again. I have not been able to join even once.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 27, 2013)

Guys if you wanna buy Altitude, it's the right time. Altitude is on 75% off now on steam making it to ₹150.

*i.imgur.com/vZcGrDk.png

Try the demo before you make the purchase..


----------



## Niilesh (Mar 27, 2013)

Anyone playing Halo?


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 27, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> Guys if you wanna buy Altitude, it's the right time. Altitude is on 75% off now on steam making it to ₹150.
> 
> *i.imgur.com/vZcGrDk.png
> 
> Try the demo before you make the purchase..


Whats the difference? You told demo is unlimited..


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 27, 2013)

Guys, 

Found this link for HALO multiplayer, it is on cnet . If I download this will I be able to play with you all??

The link is below.
Halo: Combat Evolved Custom Edition - CNET Download.com

Shiva


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 27, 2013)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> Guys,
> 
> Found this link for HALO multiplayer, it is on cnet . If I download this will I be able to play with you all??
> 
> ...



PM me/Noas/Nandu for the link


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 27, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Whats the difference? You told demo is unlimited..



yup the demo is unlimited in terms of gameplay hours and levelling up.. only few perks are restricted in the demo. 
here's a comparision.. 

Demo Information - Altitude Game: Wiki

if you are satisfied with the first red perks and don't need any other perks, demo is good enough. 

though it may not be worth it, another thing the demo doesn't have 



Spoiler



steam achievements. 





HALO CE wins the poll.. 
Check the announcement for download and other info.


----------



## baccilus (Mar 27, 2013)

I bought Altitude today. I M downloading it now.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 27, 2013)

i really think halo is very slow game i mean the movements are very slow....


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 27, 2013)

Now I think I dont want to play Halo .


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 27, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> Now I think I dont want to play Halo .



Why??

Shiva


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 27, 2013)

Didnt found it interesting enough , Played on some US Servers.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 27, 2013)

Join Tachyon's TDF altitude Server...


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 27, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> i really think halo is very slow game i mean the movements are very slow....



Dude, vehicular combat is fantastic..The focus is not on Realism like BF series but on having fun
It can be slow at times as you dont get a one hit kill like CoD but its fun
PS- kinda surprising since u yourself are a halo fan(profile pic)


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 27, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Dude, vehicular combat is fantastic..The focus is not on Realism like BF series but on having fun
> It can be slow at times as you dont get a one hit kill like CoD but its fun
> PS- kinda surprising since u yourself are a halo fan(profile pic)




dude the mp of halo 3 is far better that just normal halo i like the sp of halo 1 only cause of its music and story..................

yeah m a real halo fan..... but mp on ce???

dude its not worth it


----------



## d3p (Mar 27, 2013)

Hello Guys,

Ping me over Steam, if you want to play Halo CE.

Steam id : d3p

*Announcement*

*Can we have a list of player, who are going to play Halo Combat Evolved on Sunday ???*


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 27, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> dude the mp of halo 3 is far better that just normal halo i like the sp of halo 1 only cause of its music and story..................
> 
> yeah m a real halo fan..... but mp on ce???
> 
> dude its not worth it



never played halo 3, so i cant judge


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 27, 2013)

d3p said:


> ]Can we have a list of player, who are going to play Halo Combat Evolved on Sunday ???[/B]



i m out....


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 28, 2013)

come on guys, no quitting.... we can increase the game speed if you want.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 28, 2013)

Don't  know whether I will come or not.......

Computer is out for service , may return tomorrow or today . Downloading wont take time as it is just 600mb, but I have to wait for computer to arrive.

Shiva


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 28, 2013)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> Don't  know whether I will come or not.......
> 
> Computer is out for service , may return tomorrow or today . Downloading wont take time as it is just 600mb, but I have to wait for computer to arrive.
> 
> Shiva



playdate is on sunday, you have enough time


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 28, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> playdate is on sunday, you have enough time



Time???

Shiva


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 28, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> i m out....



C'mon lets just give it a one last try ! I know the graphics  sucks especially when you have played the COD before..The game is fun..but you need to get used to it


----------



## Allu Azad (Mar 28, 2013)

Got Halo CE 

Playdate is on sunday ? I thought it was on 30


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 28, 2013)

I started a multiplayer yesterday for Halo CE.. but where are all the *weapons*. Guys please decide a map, so that noobs like me can have a better idea about the map.


----------



## Allu Azad (Mar 28, 2013)

Can't find playdate group inside steam searching . Had to follow the link in this thread . What's wrong ?


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 28, 2013)

Even sometime i could not find my profile in steam search..  Dont expect it to be google search engine. Just follow the link.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 28, 2013)

Downloaded, yet to join MP. will try it tonight.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 28, 2013)

tried the multiplayer yesterday.. seriously this is some 180 turn after the cod playdate interms of graphics.. but nice game..


----------



## Allu Azad (Mar 28, 2013)

How to join Halo multiplayer ?


----------



## sam142000 (Mar 28, 2013)

Please someone pm me the server link.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 28, 2013)

so bsnl guys, how are you enjoying your pings from yesterday?


----------



## baccilus (Mar 28, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> so bsnl guys, how are you enjoying your pings from yesterday?



Only 600ms latency even on Indian servers


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm in for the Halo Playdate


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 28, 2013)

baccilus said:


> Only 600ms latency even on Indian servers



Do you know what is the reason , I got like 900ms in the altitude tdf server.


----------



## 101gamzer (Mar 28, 2013)

Count me in.(Halo)


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 28, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> Do you know what is the reason , I got like 900ms in the altitude tdf server.



apparently some problem on bsnl side. heard few internet cables to India were cut. not sure.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 28, 2013)

baccilus said:


> Only 600ms latency even on Indian servers



so you have bsnl , are all websites opening for you  ?


----------



## theserpent (Mar 28, 2013)

Lets play dota 2 tomorrow
Times suitable 
9.30-11 Am
4-7 PM
8.30-9:15 Pm


----------



## d3p (Mar 28, 2013)

*OK..those who wish to play Halo CE Multiplayer, Just PM me.*

P.S : Don't share the link & pwd with others.


----------



## Niilesh (Mar 28, 2013)

I am in for the playdate. BTW is there a way to make the movements on foot fast?


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 28, 2013)

Niilesh said:


> I am in for the playdate. BTW is there a way to make the movements on foot fast?



Movements like what?running?


----------



## Niilesh (Mar 28, 2013)

^ yes


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 28, 2013)

Altitude India Server live.. 

Join to meet the troll bomber..


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 28, 2013)

Niilesh said:


> ^ yes



you cant ! Because theyre not completely humans,they have the suit which slows them down like a robot.have you seen a robot running fast!


----------



## d3p (Mar 28, 2013)

HALO CE Server : 122.167.77.46:2302

For Pwd pm me or Digital Fragger / Noasarcangel.

Users can also ping me over Steam.

Steam ID : d3p


----------



## Hustlerr (Mar 28, 2013)

any1 up for play ? im in the server !


----------



## d3p (Mar 28, 2013)

me too


----------



## Hustlerr (Mar 28, 2013)

seems no1 interested nvm left the server as you (d3p) were not playing


----------



## sam142000 (Mar 28, 2013)

Anyone playing now?

Though I'm not able to enter the server.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 29, 2013)

I had issues joining the server.. I could connect the first time, but immediately got disconnected... and then I couldn't reconnect at all.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 29, 2013)

RCuber said:


> I had issues joining the server.. I could connect the first time, but immediately got disconnected... and then I couldn't reconnect at all.



prolly server is down..


----------



## d3p (Mar 29, 2013)

Well, no one showed up, so closed the Server... Ciao.


----------



## sam142000 (Mar 29, 2013)

Guys....why dont you create this playdate group on fb??
I miss all the updates regarding playdate because I forget to keep a check on this thread. And, I'm sure most of you guys here check FB more frequently than TDF.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 29, 2013)

what is fb ? 

guys this isnt working out, need some help here. I need all the people who voted for halo CE to send me a PM / be online on steam. If you guys arent interested then fine, we will shut this down.


----------



## baccilus (Mar 29, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> what is fb ?
> 
> guys this isnt working out, need some help here. I need all the people who voted for halo CE to send me a PM / be online on steam. If you guys arent interested then fine, we will shut this down.



I am interested and will participate. But will only play for an hour.


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 29, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> what is fb ?
> 
> guys this isnt working out, need some help here. I need all the people who voted for halo CE to send me a PM / be online on steam. If you guys arent interested then fine, we will shut this down.



im for halo ..have tutions @ night except sunday,will be free from 2pm 4pm weekdays.will join on sunday night.


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 29, 2013)

I will play(probably).. My net is down for two days. Hope it works on Sunday.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 29, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> have tutions @ night



what ?


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 29, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> what ?



Dont know tutions? its Private coaching class.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 29, 2013)

DOTA 2 pls?


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 29, 2013)

theserpent said:


> DOTA 2 pls?



im in for dota 2,but steam sucks downloaded abt 1 gb and next day started downloadin from 0mb so stopped it.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 29, 2013)

^ you have to download dota 2 in one go, many users faced that problem including PRATYUSH


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 29, 2013)

will join playdate, but will play till only around 9~9:30pm max.

Shiva

Anybody online for a game of halo??

Shiva


----------



## d3p (Mar 29, 2013)

*Server IP for Halo CE :

122.178.251.78:2302

pwd is removed...*


----------



## Niilesh (Mar 29, 2013)

Too much high ping/latency for me.
I can not understand the problem, I get way better latency in foreign servers


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 29, 2013)

any1 for altitude.. hit me up on steam.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 29, 2013)

lag spikes for me ..


----------



## Anorion (Mar 29, 2013)

ok in for altitude


----------



## baccilus (Mar 29, 2013)

Niilesh said:


> Too much high ping/latency for me.
> I can not understand the problem, I get way better latency in foreign servers



Are you on BSNL?


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 29, 2013)

*someone please post a noob guide for the battle creek map in Halo.. *


and Altitude India server goes live in 3.2.1.

server live..


----------



## DDIF (Mar 29, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> *someone please post a noob guide for the battle creek map in Halo.. *
> 
> 
> and Altitude India server goes live in 3.2.1.
> ...


Okay EXAMS finished today. Now I am free and back at my home.
So can you please send me the info about this playdate, I mean IP and links.
I will check my ping and join.


----------



## Niilesh (Mar 29, 2013)

baccilus said:


> Are you on BSNL?



Nope, reliance 3G.
BTW i used my phone airltel connection and got better ping but it is a 2G connection(10kBps avg) so it cant keep up


----------



## d3p (Mar 29, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> *someone please post a noob guide for the battle creek map in Halo.. *
> 
> 
> and Altitude India server goes live in 3.2.1.
> ...



Its a Capture the Flag.. Just go, capture the flag & return to your base. Its simple. Survival, use of vehicle, protecting team mates carrying the flag & Jump based running.

Please stop playing Altiture , we have playdate in less than 2 days...


----------



## baccilus (Mar 29, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> so you have bsnl , are all websites opening for you  ?



No they are not



rajatGod512 said:


> so you have bsnl , are all websites opening for you  ?



No they are not


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 29, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> *someone please post a noob guide for the battle creek map in Halo.. *
> 
> 
> and Altitude India server goes live in 3.2.1.
> ...



i had earlier written about halo maps.
Battle Creek is a medium sized map--->2 castles,one yours and other your enemies.In CTF go to enemies base(castle) and take their flag and return to your base where your flag lies.Doing that will earn you 1 point.During carrying flag you wont be able to use weapons though you can strike(melee) using the flag.Getting on top of the castle will help you to be invinsible.There are sniper rifles lying on the middle portion of the map in a creek which is at a height.Right below the creek on the ground level there is another creek which has the 'invisible thing' lying.There is also a rocket launcher in the middle of the map where it forms a rainbow shaped ridge.


----------



## Vignesh B (Mar 29, 2013)

Same case here, too high pings.
Can't play any multiplayer games.


----------



## sam142000 (Mar 29, 2013)

Halo is such a bore game. I am not coming for the playdate

p.s. was playing as hItL3r just now


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 29, 2013)

Guys, we are changing the game to cs 1.6........ if you support quote this post and type +1


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 29, 2013)

Played halo for around 30mins...

Died a lot of times  but had great fun .

D3P , where in the world were you??? 

I couldn't see you but was your victim around 15 times in battle creek, 

In prisoner hitl3r was on rampage, 

I had justed spwaned and the next second , dead .
I kept charging and managed to kill you a few times. This session was awesome!!

Hope the playdate is better!!!

Shiva


----------



## Hustlerr (Mar 29, 2013)

When vote happened everybody jumped to vote for Halo !

Now no one seems to be interested for Halo playdate except 3-4....


Big SIGH !! 


You guyz have not even decided the timings yet.....


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 29, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> Guys, we are changing the game to cs 1.6........ if you support quote this post and type +1



Why????  halo is good, and I spend a few hours downloading it, and now you are changing???   

Shiva


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 29, 2013)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> Why????  halo is good, and I spend a few hours downloading it, and now you are changing???
> 
> Shiva



................. not enough participation.


----------



## Niilesh (Mar 29, 2013)

I am OK with both cs and halo, and if you guys have cs cz then that would be better.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 29, 2013)

Guys vote ur game here


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 29, 2013)

why you guys bailing out on Halo ?


----------



## d3p (Mar 29, 2013)

Guys, we have very less players for Halo CE....

Totally 22 people have voted for HALO CE, later no one was visible on the server...


----------



## baccilus (Mar 29, 2013)

d3p said:


> Guys, we have very less players for Halo CE....
> 
> Totally 22 people have voted for HALO CE, later no one was visible on the server...



I tried joining but am getting very bad latency. Couldn't join.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 29, 2013)

just highlighting some of the long discussion the group had on steam
-too many people who voted for halo didnt actually intend to play it 
-there were server problems, and the game requires a particular number of people playing to be fun 
-we needed to pick a game we already hosted, or a small one so people can have the game on sunday (would not be fair to go for the second place winner, trackmania this week)

maybe we need more game suggestions for next round


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 29, 2013)

Anyone playing halo now ?


----------



## Niilesh (Mar 29, 2013)

Come on guys, Halo can be fun with vehicles.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 29, 2013)

So what game have you decided???

Also, please post the download link.

Anybody up for halo tommorow???

Please pm me, those who are hosting.

If anybody is willing pm me.

If a good number of people are coming then I will try to host. I will be online tommorow at 7am til around 9am, so please message me if anybody is hosting.

Shiva

P.S where to download counter strike??

Will have to try tommorow to download.

Shiva


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 29, 2013)

baccilus said:


> I tried joining but am getting very bad latency. Couldn't join.





rajatGod512 said:


> why you guys bailing out on Halo ?





Hustlerr said:


> When vote happened everybody jumped to vote for Halo !
> 
> Now no one seems to be interested for Halo playdate except 3-4....
> 
> ...





Vignesh B said:


> Same case here, too high pings.
> Can't play any multiplayer games.



Well, sorry to say.. but HALO CE playdate is cancelled because of ever increasing drop out. At the same time we are also having latency and connectivity issues with BSNL and few other ISPs due to the recent mishappening.

So, we will be hosting one of the past playdate games. Quake 3 Arena it is. 
Check the first post for more info.


@Those who have downloaded HALO, we're sorry for this. We're trying to sort out some inherent flaws in the current voting system, so this will not happen again. We'll make sure your download doesn't go waste. keep an eye on the thread for future HALO updates.


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 30, 2013)

BTW , do we have anything for Saturday Night ??? CS1.6 ??


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 30, 2013)

Quake 3 has been decided, downloading now.

Shiva


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 30, 2013)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> Quake 3 has been decided, downloading now.
> 
> Shiva



Check the first post for download info.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 30, 2013)

Checked, downloaded, and installed.works on computer.

When is it??

Shiva


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 30, 2013)

Bleh I was thinking of somehow making it to the HALO game. 
Quake 3 ? It's a great game but a pass from my side


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 30, 2013)

I will attend from 8 till 9~9:30pm . Can't go beyond that .

Shiva


----------



## Allu Azad (Mar 30, 2013)

COD 4 MW - gone
HALO - gone



Me - gone .


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 30, 2013)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> Checked, downloaded, and installed.works on computer.
> 
> When is it??
> 
> Shiva


Tomorrow 8pm



Allu Azad said:


> COD 4 MW - gone
> HALO - gone
> 
> 
> ...



Hope to see you in next playdate..


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 30, 2013)

Very sad since halo is gone.what about trackmania?


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 30, 2013)

But today?? Today is 30th!!! Will there be a match today??

Shiva


----------



## Anorion (Mar 30, 2013)

@Nanducob yep, that would be logical, but connection problems plus downloading so close to playdate is not possible? 

we got loads of games so far, just do em all one by one  


cs 1.6 - done
quake 3 - done 
CoD4 - done 
altitude - few games 
dota2 - few games
coh  
csgo
trackmania nf
TF2 
BF3
CS:S
open arena
nexuiz
urban terror
unreal tournament
Wolf ET
alien arena
red alert 3
aoe2
l4d2
starcraft
wc3
tribes ascend
halo
diablo 2
csgo
nfsmw
ut3
cs2d
teeworlds


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 30, 2013)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> But today?? Today is 30th!!! Will there be a match today??
> 
> Shiva



ygpm.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 30, 2013)

What?? What does ygpm mean?? Is there a match today?? I will join if there is!

Please reply at the earliest.

Shiva


----------



## Allu Azad (Mar 30, 2013)

Well i got Quake 3 Arena , if there is an online match , please pm


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 30, 2013)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> What?? What does ygpm mean?? Is there a match today?? I will join if there is!
> 
> Please reply at the earliest.
> 
> Shiva


Check your PM.



Allu Azad said:


> Well i got Quake 3 Arena , if there is an online match , please pm



sure. if you have steam add me. we do play quake 3 often and i'll buzz you when we're playing.

or you can join the playdate 2moro. will post the server details here.


----------



## Allu Azad (Mar 30, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> sure. if you have steam add me. we do play quake 3 often and i'll buzz you when we're playing.




Okaaay


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 30, 2013)

Somebody please add me as a friend. Since I've not bought a game yet I can't add friends. Please add me as a friend. I will be online today at 8pm so if any match going on please pm me. I will attend playdate tomorrow .

@digital fragger 
Ygpm

Shiva


----------



## Allu Azad (Mar 30, 2013)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> Somebody please add me as a friend. Since I've not bought a game yet I can't add friends. Please add me as a friend. I will be online today at 8pm so if any match going on please pm me. I will attend playdate tomorrow .
> 
> @digital fragger
> Ygpm
> ...



Well , state your steam id . 
I can invite you for dota 2 also if you like .


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 30, 2013)

My steam profile

Steam Community :: ID :: shivakanth.sujit


----------



## theserpent (Mar 30, 2013)

Anyone FOR DOTA


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 30, 2013)

I never have played dota 2. I had never heard of it till I joined this forum. I am willing to play however.

Shiva


----------



## Allu Azad (Mar 30, 2013)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> I never have played dota 2. I had never heard of it till I joined this forum. I am willing to play however.
> 
> Shiva


added .
You want dota 2 ?


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 30, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> added .
> You want dota 2 ?



Accepted.

How big is the file??

Shiva


----------



## Allu Azad (Mar 30, 2013)

Gifted you with Dota 2 invite .

Dont know the exact file size as of now .


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 30, 2013)

Anorion said:


> @Nanducob yep, that would be logical, but connection problems plus downloading so close to playdate is not possible?
> 
> we got loads of games so far, just do em all one by one
> 
> ...



im in for this


----------



## Niilesh (Mar 30, 2013)

Hey guys add me too
Steam Community :: ID :: nilesh


----------



## Allu Azad (Mar 30, 2013)

Niilesh said:


> Hey guys add me too
> Steam Community :: ID :: nilesh




Hmm added 
Gonna gift dota2 also 

still 15 invites left


----------



## Niilesh (Mar 30, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> Hmm added
> Gonna gift dota2 also
> 
> still 15 invites left



Accepted, Dota 2 nice but it would be big


----------



## DDIF (Mar 31, 2013)

So is DOTA 2 selected for tonight's playdate?
Send me an invite on Steam, I will download ASAP.


----------



## d3p (Mar 31, 2013)

ManiDhillon said:


> So is DOTA 2 selected for tonight's playdate?
> Send me an invite on Steam, I will download ASAP.



Nope, we will play Quake 3 Arena for tonight's playdate. Keep an eye on the first post of this thread.

*@All:* Please use PM methods for offtopic discussions & all other trolling things.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 31, 2013)

Congrats NoasArcAngel on getting banned. Your services can never be replaced.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 31, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> Congrats NoasArcAngel on getting banned. Your services can never be replaced.



Why was he banned?? He was a good guy , bit touchy I accept, but what did he do?? In the past he has been a little hot headed also. 

Shiva


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 31, 2013)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> Why was he banned?? He was a good guy , bit touchy I accept, but what did he do?? In the past he has been a little hot headed also.
> 
> Shiva


The Troll threads , I guess.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 31, 2013)

What is trolling?? Read about it many times on the forum. 

I hope it is not wrong to ask.

Shiva


----------



## Vignesh B (Mar 31, 2013)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> What is trolling?? Read about it many times on the forum.
> 
> I hope it is not wrong to ask.
> 
> Shiva





> The art of deliberately, cleverly, and secretly pissing people off, usually via the internet, using dialogue.
> The most essential part of trolling is convincing your victim that either a) truly believe in what you are saying, no matter how outrageous, or b) give your victim malicious instructions, under the guise of help.
> Trolling requires deceiving; any trolling that doesn't involve deceiving someone isn't trolling at all; it's just stupid. As such, your victim must not know that you are trolling; if he does, you are an unsuccessful troll.


Source : Urban dictionary
Google it buddy!


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 31, 2013)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> What is trolling?? Read about it many times on the forum.



NOOOOOB !!!


(P.S:Now this is trolling,pls dont troll me asking what is a NOOB!)


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 31, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> NOOOOOB !!!
> 
> 
> (P.S:Now this is trolling,pls dont troll me asking what is a NOOB!)



I know what noob means!! 

@others 

Sorry for going off topic with the above posts.

Shiva


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 31, 2013)

^its okay.
so guys are you going to conduct another poll after this sunday's playdate?if so pls add trackmania nf to the list.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 31, 2013)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> I know what noob means!!
> 
> @others
> 
> ...




Hey, why do you write your name at the end of every post , you could make a signature and write it there once .


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 31, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> Hey, why do you write your name at the end of every post , you could make a signature and write it there once .



It looks better there rather than at the end if the post.

Shiva


----------



## Anorion (Mar 31, 2013)

what time? just played altitude for 2 straight hours


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 31, 2013)

@Shivakanth.sujith
This video flashes in my mind whenever i see your posts



@Anorion, 9 pm pm

and damn it dude, i unknowingly clicked on ace levels after reaching level 60.. it locked all the plane perks. contacted nimbly games by email, they restored my account back to level 60!


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 31, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> @Shivakanth.sujith
> This video flashes in my mind whenever i see your posts


lol seriously.......


----------



## sahil1033 (Mar 31, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> @Shivakanth.sujith
> This video flashes in my mind whenever i see your posts


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 31, 2013)

Be ready to get fragged by 9 pm.. 

keep an eye on first post for updates..


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 31, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> Be ready to get fragged by 9 pm..
> 
> keep an eye on first post for updates..



Ready and waiting...... 1hr seems to be taking forever to finish .

Shiva

Anybody up for quick match?? And can somebody pm me the server ip and password??

Shiva


----------



## Anorion (Mar 31, 2013)

snip
cool, waiting for thing to start


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 31, 2013)

Why did you stop server?? 

Shiva

Playdate server ip, pass?? I didn't get it.

Shiva


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 31, 2013)

@Shivakanth.. be online on steam.. 

Server will be up in half an hour.. 
ip will be posted soon. 

no pass.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 31, 2013)

Online in both steam as well as TDF. Are we using in game chat or steam chat?? 

Shiva


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 31, 2013)

^ u need to be online on steam client. download steam from store.steampowered.com

i can't see you online in friends. prolly you set friends to offline or you logged into steam from browser. login in steam client.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 31, 2013)

lets mosh


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 31, 2013)

Steam is taking forever to update!!! 

Shiva


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 31, 2013)

Ok.. The easter playdate server is online




Spoiler



ip: 183.83.69.15     
port 27960


----------



## baccilus (Mar 31, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> Ok.. The easter playdate server is online
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am joining in 15 minutes.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 31, 2013)

baccilus said:


> I am joining in 15 minutes.



yh.. me too. not 9pm yet..


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 31, 2013)

Am online in steam , now what??

Shiva


----------



## Niilesh (Mar 31, 2013)

Does the game(q3a) have a tutorial in it?


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 31, 2013)

<snip>


----------



## baccilus (Mar 31, 2013)

Had a great playdate today. Guys I think I am good at Quake 3, isn't it?


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 31, 2013)

11:26pm!  
started late, ended late.. 
best playdate ever seriously.. 

screenies coming up.


----------



## d3p (Mar 31, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> 11:26pm!
> started late, ended late..
> best playdate ever seriously..
> 
> screenies coming up.



lol....Ano..pwned


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 31, 2013)

meh ....


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 1, 2013)

Screenshots:


Spoiler



*cloud-2.steampowered.com/ugc/542956332933595649/469A6D8FC1550B23A091943DC5B66461A2E057F4/
*cloud-2.steampowered.com/ugc/542956332933417784/A94777E01D309B4D1A6CD942B09C2DA102BB9056/*
**cloud-2.steampowered.com/ugc/542956332933492056/3D9AA99CA1E9FF6CEB60B1E40D0A6CA5315D88B0/*

More Screenshots here.
*



Though our team sucked at ctf, it was one hell of a game!


----------



## Anorion (Apr 1, 2013)

wow guys that was great
just posting some videos, some fun aspects of the game. we haven't played it in cpma mode yet, you can turn around in midair, very useful on those spacey maps


Spoiler


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 1, 2013)

can we have warcraft 3 tft for next playdate ?
we can have 6v6 
or 3v3v3v3


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 1, 2013)

^ It'll be either of Trackmania Nations forever or Trackmania 2 Stadium(Open beta) or Altitude for the next playdate.


----------



## DDIF (Apr 1, 2013)

*Off-Topic*
@DigitalFragger, I was just killing time on Steam website and I found F2P *WarFrame*, it's online co-op.


Spoiler



[YOUTUBE]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=5oLnBiBmo48[/YOUTUBE]


Thought you guys would like it.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Apr 1, 2013)

Hello,

I could join only for around 1hr   , had to sleep, anyway, had a great time and was 2nd in the ctf which I had played.

Played from 9-9:30 and 10-10:30 pm . Had a blast. Voted for altitude and trackmamia for next playdate.

Shiva


----------



## d3p (Apr 1, 2013)

ManiDhillon said:


> *Off-Topic*
> @DigitalFragger, I was just killing time on Steam website and I found F2P *WarFrame*, it's online co-op.
> 
> 
> ...



fixed

[YOUTUBE]5oLnBiBmo48[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DDIF (Apr 1, 2013)

d3p said:


> fixed



What say? Good? And fixed what?
The game download is 1.2 GB as of now on fresh install.

*Screenshot*


Spoiler



*img841.imageshack.us/img841/3522/31006755.png


----------



## Sudh4r (Apr 1, 2013)

I went to my HOMETOWN - so missed this PD, will be available for upcoming PD's. Hope u guys had loads of fun.


----------



## d3p (Apr 1, 2013)

ManiDhillon said:


> What say? Good? And fixed what?



Example : watch?v=*h9djC8bFJ4Q*

The bold part should be placed inside the youtube tage

Guys, how about Brink ??

Brink Multiplayer Gameplay

[youtube]h9djC8bFJ4Q[/youtube]

Its more of a Advanced verion of Team Fortress 2.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Apr 1, 2013)

d3p said:


> fixed
> 
> [YOUTUBE]5oLnBiBmo48[/YOUTUBE]



Looks like a nice game ..... Maybe we can use it for next pd

Shiva


----------



## avinandan012 (Apr 1, 2013)

soryy digi couldn't play long. dota 2 clan match was that time.

y u guys no play strategy games ??????


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 1, 2013)

^ I agree, strategy games should be included..but please fix a date for strategy games beforehand (maybe a week earlier)
we need time to practice.. RTS isnt CoD, it requires a lot of skill lol


----------



## Anorion (Apr 1, 2013)

hey warframe looks awesome 
was looking around for some melee based fast first person combat, this is close enough
on steam if any altitude, cs, q3 going on... downloading trackmania nf and warframe


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 1, 2013)

Gifted dota2 to 101gamzer 

14 more invites remaining .


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 1, 2013)

In Altitude, lower level player will be pawned by higher lvl player, due to advanced weapons..


----------



## DDIF (Apr 1, 2013)

Anorion said:


> hey warframe looks awesome
> was looking around for some melee based fast first person combat, this is close enough
> on steam if any altitude, cs, q3 going on... downloading trackmania nf and warframe


Downloaded and played WarFrame for an hour, looks nice in video but isn't good enough. Not good AI, just shoot and shoot, Nothing to get you hooked, may be they will improve it in future but it wasn't worth the download for me.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 1, 2013)

Missed yesterday.. had a dinner party yesterday night..


----------



## theserpent (Apr 1, 2013)

Comeon Please DOTA 2


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 1, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Comeon Please DOTA 2



Today after 11 p.m? a 5v5 lobby.


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 1, 2013)

Missed yesterday. 
Had to attend a party.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 1, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Today after 11 p.m? a 5v5 lobby.



I am in.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 1, 2013)

Niilesh said:


> Does the game(q3a) have a tutorial in it?


yep, the first map, with crash is the tutorial map. you can ask her any questions. 
you can play the whole game singleplayer as a campaign with the maps and bots 



arijitsinha said:


> In Altitude, lower level player will be pawned by higher lvl player, due to advanced weapons..


it's not like that, the planes and weaps are evenly balanced, most of it is in flying and aiming skill, play with the first plane despite being level 30+ 

1dm is the worst game mode ever, in any game 

trackmania 2 stadium has amazing maps, but you need to be familiar with all sorts of tricks from trackmania to stand a chance, the maps are a little advanced


----------



## theserpent (Apr 1, 2013)

after 11 pm? I'm out 
Anything between 5 Pm-7 Pm or 8:30-9:30 pm


----------



## avinandan012 (Apr 1, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Today after 11 p.m? a 5v5 lobby.



I'm in


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 1, 2013)

d3p said:


> Example : watch?v=*h9djC8bFJ4Q*
> 
> The bold part should be placed inside the youtube tage
> 
> ...




well, that game suked. especially for us people with AMD cards, it's a pain in ass to run that game. 



avinandan012 said:


> soryy digi couldn't play long. dota 2 clan match was that time.
> 
> y u guys no play strategy games ??????



nothing like that.  strategy games have some learning curve unlike fps. we'll see what we can do. 



ManiDhillon said:


> *Off-Topic*
> @DigitalFragger, I was just killing time on Steam website and I found F2P *WarFrame*, it's online co-op.
> 
> 
> ...



yeah, i've heard of warframe. will check it out.


----------



## Niilesh (Apr 1, 2013)

Watched Trackmania trailer seems fun..



Anorion said:


> yep, the first map, with crash is the tutorial map. you can ask her any questions.
> you can play the whole game singleplayer as a campaign with the maps and bots


Ask her any questions? you are joking, right?
I played completed tier 1, aiming is really hard when your opponent runs like that


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 1, 2013)

Niilesh said:


> Watched Trackmania trailer seems fun..
> 
> 
> Ask her any questions? you are joking, right?
> I played completed tier 1, aiming is really hard when your opponent runs like that


try. she's better than siri.


----------



## Niilesh (Apr 1, 2013)

Nah I am good


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 1, 2013)

if any1 wants to join a race in either Trackmania Nations Forever or Trackmania 2 Stadium(Demo is Open Beta), buzz me on Steam.


----------



## avinandan012 (Apr 2, 2013)

what happened to dota 2  tonight??


----------



## Anorion (Apr 2, 2013)

warframe is fun


----------



## baccilus (Apr 2, 2013)

Guys please suggest one game for the next playdate.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 2, 2013)

If anyone wants to join me for dota today at 4:30/5 PM
Add me up in steam
Steam Id:serpent161 or TheJoker


----------



## DDIF (Apr 2, 2013)

theserpent said:


> If anyone wants to join me for dota today at 4:30/5 PM
> Add me up in steam
> Steam Id:serpent161 or TheJoker


Just finished downloading DOTA, asked twice here for invite but damm no one sent it.
Anyway any guide on what to expect and how to play? And add me.


----------



## baccilus (Apr 2, 2013)

Warframe seems fun from the videos. I say we keep that game for this playdate. Morover it is Free to Play.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 2, 2013)

ManiDhillon said:


> Just finished downloading DOTA, asked twice here for invite but damm no one sent it.
> Anyway any guide on what to expect and how to play? And add me.



Try out some heros like drow ranger,zeus,razor and play with Easy bots for some time


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 2, 2013)

ManiDhillon said:


> Just finished downloading DOTA, asked twice here for invite but damm no one sent it.
> Anyway any guide on what to expect and how to play? And add me.



First play the Dragon Knight quest. it will help you to get some understanding.

And read this thread.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 2, 2013)

Warframe is fun, just running around and fighting is incredible, they have made running, jumping, sliding, firing and melee combat feel very next gen and natural. Too much recoil though, and aiming requires a lot of precision
Game seems complicated, didnt even explore the regions or drone pets yet


----------



## DDIF (Apr 2, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Try out some heros like drow ranger,zeus,razor and play with Easy bots for some time



Yeah, I am too thinking of playing against and with bots for sometime, but right now downloading TF2, so need to wait for 3 hours.



arijitsinha said:


> First play the Dragon Knight quest. it will help you to get some understanding.
> 
> And read this thread.



Yeah finished the first quest, good intro about moves, items and attack powers. I think I need to play it more to get the hang of it. I love strategy games but I think I have to play it a bit to like it.



Anorion said:


> Warframe is fun, just running around and fighting is incredible, they have made running, jumping, sliding, firing and melee combat feel very next gen and natural. Too much recoil though, and aiming requires a lot of precision
> Game seems complicated, didnt even explore the regions or drone pets yet



Everything else is good but for a co-op it's AI sucks. No challenge at all, just shooting and all. Not any element of team work that I saw in my play with three other people. Co-ops thrive on co-ordination but this one lacks it as of now. I have it in my games though if you wanna play, tell me.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Apr 2, 2013)

so ......


----------



## d3p (Apr 2, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> so ......



Lol...wel Cum back


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Apr 2, 2013)

d3p said:


> Lol...wel Cum back



on my way, singing "guess who's back ? back again? noasarcangel is back ... tell a friend ! "


----------



## Nanducob (Apr 2, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> on my way, singing "guess who's back ? back again? noasarcangel is back ... tell a friend ! "



and getting ready for the next ban...lol...welcome back


----------



## theserpent (Apr 2, 2013)

Playing DOTA NOW all add me up

ID; Serpent 161 
steam name: Thejoker


----------



## DDIF (Apr 2, 2013)

Played DOTA for 40 minutes, got pwned and lesson learned: i suck big time at DOTA.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 2, 2013)

^^ Read the guide sharath made
Play with Drow ranger, see some how to play dota videos


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Apr 2, 2013)

theserpent said:


> ^^ Read the guide sharath made
> Play with Drow ranger, see some how to play dota videos



not everyone can have the lucky lady...


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 2, 2013)

Someone gimme (PM) download link of trackmania forever !


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 2, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> Someone gimme (PM) download link of trackmania forever !


Its on Steam
CNET link


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 2, 2013)

*Download links incase anyone needs*

 Trackmania Nations Forever 

 Trackmania 2 Stadium(Demo is Open Beta)

Altitude Demo

Heads up: There's some issue with Tracmania Nations forever servers to create new accounts for online play. Hopefully it'll be solved soon. 
Everything's fine with Trackmania 2 Stadium. But you can only play Stadium free in this month since it is in beta. Once the game gets released, you'll have to buy it.


PS: Buzz me on steam if you wanna play anygame online.


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 2, 2013)

Okaay so , Trackmania *Nations* Forever is free 

We are playing with the free version right ?


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 2, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> Okaay so , Trackmania *Nations* Forever is free
> 
> We are playing with the free version right ?



Yup.
Infact all the games above are free. Trackmania Nations forever servers are down to create new accounts. If the issue ain't fixed by tomorrow, the playdate will be either stadium or altitude.


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 2, 2013)

^^ Yes!
In fact all the games shortlisted for this playdate are free. 
PS :  Trackmania 2 Stadium will be a paid game from next month as Digital Fragger has already pointed out.


----------



## Nanducob (Apr 2, 2013)

Just wondering why all % of votes doesnt add up to 100%.Only 3 games and totalling around 19%


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 2, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> Just wondering why all % of votes doesnt add up to 100%.Only 3 games and totalling around 19%
> 
> Just wondering why all % of votes doesnt add up to 100%.Only 3 games and totalling around 19%


Total number of voters : 95
That means the poll percentage indicates votes until now, not only this weekends playdate poll.


----------



## Nanducob (Apr 2, 2013)

Vignesh B said:


> Total number of voters : 95
> That means the poll percentage indicates votes until now, not only this weekends playdate poll.



didnt get it.does that mean there are 'hidden games' that occupy the other 80%?


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 2, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> didnt get it.does that mean there are 'hidden games' that occupy the other 80%?



yup.. the games from previous polls.


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 2, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> didnt get it.does that mean there are 'hidden games' that occupy the other 80%?


Voters : 95
Current number of voted members for this playdate : 9+4+6 = 19
So, what I think is the "95" symbolises the total number of votes registered till now from the time of starting of this thread which include the votes registered for previous playdates also. This is what I think, maybe am wrong. Some moderator can confirm.


----------



## Nanducob (Apr 2, 2013)

Yeah the entries from previous polls.thanks guys


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 2, 2013)

Got 
cod4mw
halo 1
q3a
altitude
trackmania 



so when is the next playdate


----------



## Anorion (Apr 3, 2013)

Vignesh B said:


> Voters : 95
> Current number of voted members for this playdate : 9+4+6 = 19
> So, what I think is the "95" symbolises the total number of votes registered till now from the time of starting of this thread which include the votes registered for previous playdates also. This is what I think, maybe am wrong. Some moderator can confirm.



ok this is how it works
first I post a poll with 10 options, x number of people vote for it
then I edit in new options, deleting all the old ones, those x number of people are counted in the vote count, but they can vote for the new options 
every vote, those numbers count, but the newer options can still be voted for 
you savvy?


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Apr 3, 2013)

i savvy, when i told, which game i plays. 

savvy?


----------



## Nanducob (Apr 3, 2013)

Savvy savvy


----------



## avinandan012 (Apr 3, 2013)

ayi ayi captain


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 3, 2013)

So , a quick match today night ?

Whose up ? Which game ?


----------



## DDIF (Apr 3, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> So , a quick match today night ?
> 
> Whose up ? Which game ?


COD4?


----------



## RCuber (Apr 3, 2013)

Gotta watch a movie tonight The Good, The Bad and the Weird , may be I can spare 30 mins if its Cod4 or Q3A


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 3, 2013)

okay then COD4.

this will be my first time playing it


----------



## d3p (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm up for COD 4. Even ok for Quake 3 Arena


----------



## Anorion (Apr 3, 2013)

think digi can edit the poll as well
fresh poll means admin has to strip the poll from the thread every time, thats unrealistic and impractical 

in for quake.


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 3, 2013)

cod ya quake ? 

I am new to both .


----------



## d3p (Apr 3, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> cod ya quake ?
> 
> I am new to both .



Don't worry no one is pro in both the games. You can learn & you can also pwn. Join us for the action.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 3, 2013)

Ironic decision for me, I want to play Q3A as I had loads of fun the last time I played, but you guys played Q3A last week, but CoD4 is not as exciting as Q3A


----------



## d3p (Apr 3, 2013)

^ anything is fine, if people are ready to spare time.


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 3, 2013)

Already installed Q3A .

Yet to install COD .

Donno whether I will be able to connect to server .


----------



## DDIF (Apr 3, 2013)

I am in for COD4, fix the time for a match and send PM for any queries, there is no password on the server, I repeat no password.
*Guys this is not playdate match, this is just our random own funtime.*


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Apr 3, 2013)

whos there for cod4 ... i came but there was none .


----------



## DDIF (Apr 3, 2013)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> whos there for cod4 ... i came but there was none .


I am but you guys need to tell me the time frame.


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 3, 2013)

Okay installing now. (cod)


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 3, 2013)

making it easy for you guys. 
@d3p, rcuber, nikhil, mani, azad 

7:30 or 8 pm cod ?


----------



## DDIF (Apr 3, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> making it easy for you guys.
> @d3p, rcuber, nikhil, mani, azad
> 
> 7:30 or 8 pm cod ?


Anytime after 8:00, I am available from 8 to 10:30 or 11.* Same server:*

*cache.www.gametracker.com/server_info/103.2.238.60:28960/b_560_95_1.png

*without* any password and the game type is *Team Death Match* and *Search & Destroy*, server is softcore and *Old School* mode is enabled (See *@NoasArcAngel*, now you can quit your whining about players with better guns.).


----------



## d3p (Apr 3, 2013)

C you all at 8pm.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Apr 3, 2013)

ok ill be there ... few mins left !!!


----------



## RCuber (Apr 3, 2013)

Just reached home.. ill join in sometime

Please enable punkbuster


----------



## baccilus (Apr 3, 2013)

I have forgotten how we were supposed to join a particular server in COD:MW. And are we going to play Warframe or should I remove it from my games in steam? It's a big download for a game I may never play.


----------



## DDIF (Apr 3, 2013)

baccilus said:


> I have forgotten how we were supposed to join a particular server in COD:MW. And are we going to play Warframe or should I remove it from my games in steam? It's a big download for a game I may never play.


Press tilde (~) andd enter:

```
/connect 103.2.238.60:28960
```

I can Join you in WarFrame in morning sessions.

Here is tonight's COD4


Spoiler



*img703.imageshack.us/img703/8784/resultsxs.jpg

*img855.imageshack.us/img855/8126/24178110.jpg

*img826.imageshack.us/img826/1931/cod4mp20130403223908.jpg


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 4, 2013)

will you guys play again tommorow ?


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 4, 2013)

I am up for tomorrow . It was fun


----------



## Anorion (Apr 4, 2013)

when warframe, will get in
something wrong with the altitude update, prompts for steam start up when it already is


----------



## DDIF (Apr 4, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> will you guys play again tommorow ?



Yes we will play tonight also. After 8 PM I hope everyone will be there.


Allu Azad said:


> I am up for tomorrow . It was fun



I my PING hadn't started sucking I would have played till last round with you guys.


Anorion said:


> when warframe, will get in
> something wrong with the altitude update, prompts for steam start up when it already is



What time you wanna play? Can you host a game? Add me on Steam.


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 4, 2013)

I am free this whole day . Will be there at 8 

Woh Desmond kaun tha bhai ? !


----------



## RCuber (Apr 4, 2013)

I recorded the two rounds I played.. but quality is crap  I didnt even record it in 720p.


----------



## DDIF (Apr 4, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> I am free this whole day . Will be there at 8
> 
> Woh Desmond kaun tha bhai ? !


Desmond was DesmondDavid, Jo!ster is shifting their data center so there may be some problem with server for sometime but they said it will be fine till evening and they will sort it out.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 4, 2013)

So it is final that cod4 will be played at 2000 hrs?


----------



## RCuber (Apr 4, 2013)

I doubt I would be able to join early as IPL match will be going on and my return route is via the stadium, expecting fckedup traffic


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 4, 2013)

If COD has problems then we can try Q3a , Altitude or even Trackmania


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 4, 2013)

Offtopic : I hate IPL now , its boring !


----------



## DDIF (Apr 4, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> If COD has problems then we can try Q3a , Altitude or even Trackmania


Will be fixed around 6 to 7 PM according to Jo!ster.


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 4, 2013)

In which other Indian servers can i play ?

I tried but it all says connection failed .

Anything to do with *ahem* version ?


----------



## Desmond (Apr 4, 2013)

Have you guys thought about Borderlands?


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 4, 2013)

Less than 20GB free space . No new games for me 

What about Crysis 1 ?


----------



## baccilus (Apr 4, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Have you guys thought about Borderlands?



I already have Borderlands installed.  But isn't it just a co-op game?


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 4, 2013)

How about TrackMania Nations Forever. I will be up for this weekend, Sat and Sun..


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 4, 2013)

The playdate will be either nations forever or stadium.. will update in few mins after checking if the issue with creating new nations account is solved.


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 4, 2013)

Trackmania Nations Forever - account successfully created .


----------



## RCuber (Apr 4, 2013)

BTW.. Why no BF3?  . there are n number of empty servers available.. IIRC only one or twice did we have more that 6 players form TDF in one server. , catch is you cannot play with *ahem* version


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 4, 2013)

*Update:
*
Ok guys.. It is Trackmania Nations Forever  for next playdate.. (This Sunday)

It's a free 2 play game.. download from steam. if you already have standalone version, it works. 
Also download Garena Plus Messenger and create a garena account if you don't have one. (It's a VPN, we're going to need it)


*PM  me or rajatGod512 or AlluAzad on Steam or here for any assistance.*


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 4, 2013)

its rajatGod512 BTW


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 4, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> its rajatGod512 BTW



edited..


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 4, 2013)

COD4 Server not up


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 4, 2013)

any1 wanna play trackmania nations? pm or reply or msg on steam..


----------



## theserpent (Apr 4, 2013)

Company of hereos 1 Anyone?


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 4, 2013)

Update:

Trackmania installation and connecting to multiplayer.. 

*PM  me or rajatGod512 or AlluAzad or flyingcow or d3p on Steam or here for any assistance.*


----------



## Anorion (Apr 4, 2013)

uhg i have to download and install steam again, travelling a bit and only have lappy  will try to get into trackmania on sunday


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 5, 2013)

^^ No internet yesterday 

After a long time i want to play MP and internet went down.  BTW Why we need garena messenger? Steam have inbuilt chat, right?


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 5, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ No internet yesterday
> 
> After a long time i want to play MP and internet went down.  BTW Why we need garena messenger? Steam have inbuilt chat, right?



It's a VPN. 

Read first post for more info.


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 5, 2013)

Is controller supported for this game? I may end up breaking my laptop arrow keys


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 5, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Is controller supported for this game? I may end up breaking my laptop arrow keys




yes..  


post your garena id here, so we can add you.


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 5, 2013)

id:- arijitsinha ,  name is BlackKnight i think.


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 5, 2013)

Controller supported . But i find it difficult to control  . Ask Cow  for details .



furious_gamer said:


> ^^ No internet yesterday
> 
> After a long time i want to play MP and internet went down.  BTW Why we need garena messenger? Steam have inbuilt chat, right?



Garena is needed for Virtual Lan based gaming . TM's normal server creation for online play is ffed up .


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 5, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> id:- arijitsinha ,  name is BlackKnight i think.



invite sent..


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 5, 2013)

so, today practice again (that map was f*cked up) ?

Yesterday," bole to light chali gayi thi " . LOL


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 5, 2013)

garena id: furious_gamer85


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Apr 5, 2013)

Garena I'd - shivakanth.sujit

Shiva


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 5, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> garena id: furious_gamer85





shivakanth.sujit said:


> Garena I'd - shivakanth.sujit
> 
> Shiva



invites sent.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 5, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> invites sent.



Will accept from home PC.... 

Can we play GTA 4 for Next PlayDate?


----------



## Desmond (Apr 5, 2013)

GTA 4 has multiplayer?


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 5, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Will accept from home PC....
> 
> Can we play GTA 4 for Next PlayDate?



it depends, if you can garner enough support.. sure. 

btw faq added to op.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Apr 5, 2013)

Guys, 

i will most likely be not available for the playdate, if its in the night. why dont we poll for time?? i am available from 9am to 5pm on sunday

Shiva

@digitalfragger

awesome new front page!!  :0

shiva


----------



## Sudh4r (Apr 5, 2013)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> Guys,
> 
> i will most likely be not available for the playdate, if its in the night. why dont we poll for time?? i am available from 9am to 5pm on sunday
> 
> Shiva



It's best to play during night. Cause every1 will be busy during daytime.

P.S I have office on sunday .


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 5, 2013)

Sudh4r said:


> It's best to play during night. Cause every1 will be busy during daytime.
> 
> P.S I have office on sunday .



+1. Schedule for this Sunday, Watching movies, go to mall, play bowling, again watch movies come back home after 7pm.....


----------



## Anorion (Apr 5, 2013)

garena id is zenblade
maybe we can have a short session in the morning as well ?


----------



## Sudh4r (Apr 5, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> +1. Schedule for this Sunday, Watching movies, go to mall, play bowling, again watch movies come back home after 7pm.....



Anna unga Schedule la nalla tha iruku enaku inga office la trouser kizhiyuthu


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 5, 2013)

Sudh4r said:


> Anna unga Schedule la nalla tha iruku enaku inga office la trouser kizhiyuthu



Please not here. I have become nearly mad by this torture after spending more than a year in chennai.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 5, 2013)

Gta 4 mp +1


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 5, 2013)

Sudh4r said:


> Anna unga Schedule la nalla tha iruku enaku inga office la trouser kizhiyuthu



Appo nee thaniya than vilayadanum...


----------



## Anorion (Apr 5, 2013)

any trackmania tonight? or q3?


----------



## 101gamzer (Apr 5, 2013)

^^How about Blacklight:Retribution ??


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 5, 2013)

Anorion said:


> any trackmania tonight? or q3?



How about 10pm today?


----------



## Desmond (Apr 5, 2013)

Anyone up for COD4 tonight?

I will be online from 6-7 PM onwards.


----------



## Sudh4r (Apr 5, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Appo nee thaniya than vilayadanum...



Sunday eppadi achum escape aganum. 



arijitsinha said:


> Please not here. I have become nearly mad by this torture after spending more than a year in chennai.



What? You too working on SUNDAY's ??


----------



## DDIF (Apr 5, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Anyone up for COD4 tonight?
> 
> I will be online from 6-7 PM onwards.



Ho there, Server is up and running again. I will be there. as well, just buzz me on steam.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 5, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Please not here. I have become nearly mad by this torture after spending more than a year in chennai.



When people type in hindi, i feel the same... 



Sudh4r said:


> Sunday eppadi achum escape aganum.
> 
> Upto you... If you free today night we can play Trackmania NF, Archeblade..
> 
> ...


----------



## Sudh4r (Apr 5, 2013)

^ I have Q3 setup for the time being. However my UPS is not working at the moment. Have to fix it else buy new one. I'll let u knw to9t.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 5, 2013)

anytime


----------



## Desmond (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm in the COD4 server. Waiting for someone to join.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 5, 2013)

Anorion said:


> anytime



9:30pm, finalized? Trackmania?


----------



## Anorion (Apr 5, 2013)

yep ok


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 5, 2013)

Anorion said:


> yep ok



I am pretty to new to MP, so you need to help me with that...


----------



## Desmond (Apr 5, 2013)

Why is the COD server not password protected? There are third-party people coming and playing here.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 5, 2013)

^^ yes !
 and BTW if anyone wants please Join !


----------



## Sudh4r (Apr 5, 2013)

Q3 anyone ???


----------



## Anorion (Apr 5, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> I am pretty to new to MP, so you need to help me with that...



ok I tried mapping the exe of trackmania to the trackmania nations button in garena, then starting the asian lobby ?? now wut lol v nid digi

sudh4r u wanna host q3?


----------



## Sudh4r (Apr 5, 2013)

^ Anorion host and give the details.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 5, 2013)

<snip> try


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 5, 2013)

Anorion said:


> ok I tried mapping the exe of trackmania to the trackmania nations button in garena, then starting the asian lobby ?? now wut lol v nid digi
> 
> sudh4r u wanna host q3?



Dude, installing garena now, please wait.


----------



## Sudh4r (Apr 5, 2013)

Anorion said:


> <snip> try


Nope, Awaiting connection for a long time.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 5, 2013)

k servers offline, cant access router to port forward, guess that's why


----------



## Sudh4r (Apr 5, 2013)

OK, so if u guys are  playing let me know. Dloading TM now. Hope it will be completed in ~30 mins.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 5, 2013)

will post setting up trackmania for garena soon..


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 5, 2013)

^^ Yesterday no internet. Today no power 

Sent from my Pantech Burst P9070


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 5, 2013)

Anyone playing anything now?


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 5, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> Anyone playing anything now?



Yeah Super Mario on my 1993 Nitendo Video Game


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 5, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Yeah Super Mario on my 1993 Nitendo Video Game



No dude I meant anyone playing any multiplayer games??


Edit- OOOH! so that was sarcastic?


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 6, 2013)

*Here is the complete guide on setting up garena and connecting to server.. *


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 6, 2013)

^^
Nice work there


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 6, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> *Here is the complete guide on setting up garena and connecting to server.. *



Will read now. BTW already played Trackmania with some Germany clan...


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 6, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> ^^
> Nice work there



thnx..


----------



## Anorion (Apr 6, 2013)

ok, international game 1, get it now, good guide
anyone up for a few games of trackmania?


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 6, 2013)

Anorion said:


> ok, international game 1, get it now, good guide
> anyone up for a few games of trackmania?



garena id plz..


----------



## Anorion (Apr 6, 2013)

zenblade


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 6, 2013)

^^ Sent. Which server?


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 6, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Sent. Which server?



garena trackmania international room 1


----------



## Anorion (Apr 6, 2013)

that was def fun


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 6, 2013)

apparently winning gold on single player doesn't gives you a podium finish.. lesson learnt from tonight's match  

@furiousgamer.. we both need some practice.. 



*Here is the complete guide on setting up garena and connecting to server.. *


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 6, 2013)

Well Today or I should say Yesterday too , was the longest and most fun thinkdigit (unscheduled) playdate IMO. 6 hours of fun , COD4 from 8(PM)-12.30(AM) then Trackmania from 12.45(AM) to 2.10(AM) .  

Thank You Digi , for your brilliant idea .


----------



## DDIF (Apr 6, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> Well Today or I should say Yesterday too , was the longest and most fun thinkdigit (unscheduled) playdate IMO. 6 hours of fun , COD4 from 8(PM)-12.30(AM) then Trackmania from 12.45(AM) to 2.10(AM) .
> 
> Thank You Digi , for your brilliant idea .



Yeah, It indeed was fun and I too enjoyed it very much, though my PINGs are quite jittery in night.
I enjoyed the last night gameplay because I was able to TOP one round. 

*Screenshots:*


Spoiler



*img23.imageshack.us/img23/5786/winwinvr.jpg

*img208.imageshack.us/img208/4093/sabotagewin.jpg

*img689.imageshack.us/img689/2105/kniferoundwin.jpg

*img855.imageshack.us/img855/1554/kniferoundscore.jpg



Missed *flyingcow,z3ro,NoasArcAngel*


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Apr 6, 2013)

ManiDhillon said:


> Missed *flyingcow,z3ro,NoasArcAngel*



no i didnt miss you


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 6, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> apparently winning gold on single player doesn't gives you a podium finish.. lesson learnt from tonight's match
> 
> @furiousgamer.. we both need some practice..



Indeed. I never liked Trackmania and i am playing this after a long time. Last i remember playing this was somewhere around 2006... 

Digi, if you are up, we can play today.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 6, 2013)

^me too


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 6, 2013)

^^ Any tips. I play F1,NFS mostly. Leave accl while turning, brake in sharp turn etc. Apart from that.


----------



## rock2702 (Apr 6, 2013)

So at what time you guys playing? I too wanna join in.I am free today.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 6, 2013)

^^ I will up from 10pm. Rest will join us at 12pm....


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 6, 2013)

^^ wait 12 pm or am .

P.S. at what time did you woke up , I slept at 3 and woke up at 11 .


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 6, 2013)

^^ Oops, it's 12am..


----------



## d3p (Apr 6, 2013)

you miss the final match...

*i.imgur.com/lyoBykA.jpg


----------



## DDIF (Apr 6, 2013)

d3p said:


> you miss the final match...


Was sleepy, so missed the screenshot of scores.


----------



## Sudh4r (Apr 6, 2013)

Err. I dloaded TM : NF from steam, it's some sort of integrated with the STEAM. I cant find the   tmforever.exe to attach it to GARENA.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 6, 2013)

Sudh4r said:


> Err. I dloaded TM : NF from steam, it's some sort of integrated with the STEAM. I cant find the   tmforever.exe to attach it to GARENA.



lol. Try this location. Drive:\Program Files\Steam\SteamApps\common\TrackMania Nations Forever


----------



## Sudh4r (Apr 6, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> lol. Try this location. Drive:\Program Files\Steam\SteamApps\common\TrackMania Nations Forever



Thanks. BTW I was looking at here Steam\steam\games there was only TF ico.


Trakmania Anyone ??


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 6, 2013)

i suggest unreal tournament for next playdate...........

steam servers down.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 6, 2013)

Anyone online at the moment. Playing TMF now.... Alone


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 6, 2013)

There is an unplanned Dota 2 match going live in 30 minute.. Anyone interested can join. PM me/theserpent/desmond/noah any of us.


*Lobby Created.. Join ASAP.*



Spoiler



Name : TDF Dota Shakedown
Password : virginkiller666



Goto Find a Lobby, click on Private game, give the password mentioned above and join.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 6, 2013)

already in and guyz plz ur tdf id as ur nick names.........


----------



## Anorion (Apr 6, 2013)

Im gonna jump in furious

Im gonna jump in furious


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 6, 2013)

in international room 1. i'll join u guys asap.


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 6, 2013)

lol you guys played after 12am ? I had to leave as I have duty today .


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 6, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> lol you guys played after 12am ? I had to leave as I have duty today .



we are playing now.. 

garena international room 1


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 6, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> we are playing now..
> 
> garena international room 1



Nah ! On duty  . I will join tomorrow's playdate


----------



## rock2702 (Apr 6, 2013)

Power cut here, else I would have come.


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 6, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Any tips. I play F1,NFS mostly. Leave accl while turning, brake in sharp turn etc. Apart from that.



Yesterday I offered you tips, but you refused. 

Any way, 

*Tip #1*

-Try to turn like this, works the best for me.

*i.imgur.com/mr1a5Hn.jpg?1


(Any game, not trackmania in particular).


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 6, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> Yesterday I offered you tips, but you refused.
> 
> Any way,
> 
> ...




I need more tips


----------



## Anorion (Apr 6, 2013)

wee that was fun, again at 9:30 think


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 6, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> Yesterday I offered you tips, but you refused.



Was kinda angry? But after some time i was ok.



flyingcow said:


> Any way,
> 
> *Tip #1*
> 
> ...



This i know, apart from that. The problem with TM is, tracks are not what i see in F1 kinda games. So that point will not work for all tracks.



Anorion said:


> wee that was fun, again at 9:30 think



Yep. It was real fun. Will try with whatever mode we played at end.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 6, 2013)

DOTA PLAYDATE was amazing supper fun


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 6, 2013)

theserpent said:


> DOTA PLAYDATE was amazing supper fun



wish i had dota 2.  

@others.. be in garena trackmania international room 1 at 9:30 pm for a pre-playdate match.. 



*Here is the complete guide on setting up garena and connecting to server.. *


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 6, 2013)

Server Live, Feel free to join in guys ...


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 6, 2013)

Garena Trackmania International Room 1


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Apr 6, 2013)

Not able to connect to server. It is not showing up in the servers list. It worked the first time, now it is not!!

Shiva

Good night people!!had a good time!

 Shiva out!!


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 6, 2013)

cya 2moro ingame..

follow instructions in the first post... 

join garena clan here
Garena - TDF 

only 10 slot clan.. can't accept all requests..


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 7, 2013)

It was fun. Guess we can meet tomorrow again...


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 7, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> It was fun. Guess we can meet tomorrow again...



Tomorrow is the actual playdate.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Apr 7, 2013)

Check it out
Last match Dota 2 results
*imageshack.us/a/img89/232/2013040600003g.jpg


----------



## ThinkNoDigit (Apr 7, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> Check it out
> Last match Dota 2 results
> *imageshack.us/a/img89/232/2013040600003g.jpg


Forever Centaur Warrunner N1


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 7, 2013)

We are planning another Dota 2 5v5 lobby. Check the 2nd post of this thread for update related to Dota 2. 
Timing probably after 3 p.m


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 7, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> We are planning another Dota 2 5v5 lobby. Check the 2nd post of this thread for update related to Dota 2.
> Timing probably after 3 p.m



cool. leave the 9pm slot free for trackmania playdate..


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 7, 2013)

^^ Practicing now, with XBox controller. Game is hard with controller IMO.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 7, 2013)

hey guys heard of hedgewars? its a free worms alternative maybe we can try that on some playdate


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 7, 2013)

who are the guys playing on the COD4 Server ?


----------



## Desmond (Apr 7, 2013)

No idea. Server is open so anyone can join.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 7, 2013)

eh , going in ...


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 7, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> who are the guys playing on the COD4 Server ?



Anyone to gift me COD4...


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 7, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Anyone to gift me COD4...



I know one group that can , they sail in a ship near a bay .


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 7, 2013)

If anyone want guest passes for these games, contact me in steam. (Bought it through Humble Bundle)

Red Orchestra 2: Heroes of Stalingrad
Killing Floor 
Red Orchestra: Ostfront 41-45


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 7, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> I know one group that can , they sail in a ship near a bay .



haha.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 7, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> I know one group that can , they sail in a ship near a bay .



Will they let me play MP?....


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 7, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Will they let me play MP?....



check the past announcements in playdate steam group.


----------



## d3p (Apr 7, 2013)

^^ answer is Yes, depending on the circumstances...

From Yesterday's gameplay session..



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/PkENs9t.jpg
*i.imgur.com/wgXvmYC.jpg
*i.imgur.com/0PKYzfB.jpg
*i.imgur.com/0HT6X9T.jpg
*i.imgur.com/XwOxKCN.jpg
*i.imgur.com/2tQDoFz.jpg
*i.imgur.com/bKYydCg.jpg
*i.imgur.com/JuY8KFv.jpg
*i.imgur.com/NHmKmMe.jpg
*i.imgur.com/67P0xJT.jpg
*i.imgur.com/yA0fLkp.jpg


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 7, 2013)

^^ We won more than one game, but you didn't posted that image.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 7, 2013)

where's my car with those spectacular decals ?


----------



## d3p (Apr 7, 2013)

Guys, those were random clicks, hold your horses for today...


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 7, 2013)

~  1 hour to go...

Check this guide to setup trackmania in garena... 


Be in international room 1 by 9 pm...


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Apr 7, 2013)

Chop chop guys lets start, im ready to pwn u guys ! start plz


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 7, 2013)

anybody up for any online fps like unreal tournament, quake, cs???


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 7, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> anybody up for any online fps like unreal tournament, quake, cs???



Trackmania time..  



Check this guide to setup trackmania in garena... 



If you get disconnected for a while in game, it may be due to the host changing game mode or server settings.. keep refreshing the party play lan servers in the game, you should find  a server within a couple of minutes....


~15 mins till playdate, though the server is up in international room 1 already.


----------



## DDIF (Apr 7, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> anybody up for any online fps like unreal tournament, quake, cs???


COd? BF3?


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 7, 2013)

Guys, Trackmanis Playdate is live. Join international room 1 on garena...  



Check this guide to setup trackmania in garena... 



If you get disconnected for a while in game, it may be due to the host changing game mode or server settings.. keep refreshing the party play lan servers in the game, you should find  a server within a couple of minutes....

For those asking where TmForever.exe is, 
Driveletter:/steam/steamapps/common/trackmania nations forever  if you downloaded it from steam.. 

else check the standalone trackmania directory.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 7, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> Trackmania time..



after the playdate........


----------



## rock2702 (Apr 7, 2013)

Loved Trackmania session with fellow tdf members.Too much fun


----------



## RCuber (Apr 7, 2013)

anyone recorded their gameplay?


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 7, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> Loved Trackmania session with fellow tdf members.Too much fun



yeah it was fun 
"meri car slow thi"

Edit: Any body on RaceRoom


----------



## Anorion (Apr 7, 2013)

sab ki gaadi ek hi.... no wait, what am I saying
all cars same speed


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 7, 2013)

Screenshots for Playdate 4-7-13 (Trackmania Nations Forever)


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/5qYyYlT.jpg
*i.imgur.com/su0SCLC.jpg
*i.imgur.com/QGiNqmP.jpg
*i.imgur.com/ExM7AX1.jpg
*i.imgur.com/cWPbg65.jpg
*i.imgur.com/EZYq9Fx.jpg
*i.imgur.com/B3ezzJB.jpg
*i.imgur.com/wBbZxWB.jpg
*i.imgur.com/0z0jxqT.jpg
*i.imgur.com/DyeOSlB.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Zm0kqWT.jpg
*i.imgur.com/gioIjRG.jpg
*i.imgur.com/6rfaNN8.jpg
*i.imgur.com/YEvZPcM.jpg


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks everyone for joining the race.

*i.imgur.com/Ox3kZGV.jpg


----------



## Anorion (Apr 8, 2013)

oh well, gamer was really furious


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 8, 2013)

d3p got angry and left to play cs


----------



## RCuber (Apr 8, 2013)

lol


----------



## Anorion (Apr 8, 2013)

we had a few ragequits was fun
did it once too #confession


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 8, 2013)

Anybody on RaceRoom
Free to Play
But 13.xx GB to download


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 8, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Anybody on RaceRoom
> Free to Play
> But 13.xx GB to download



yh.. it's huge download.. hope digit bundles it in a dvd.


Altitude is *75% off* till April 12. Try the demo and see if it is worth ₹150 for you.

*i.imgur.com/vZcGrDk.png

*PS: Demo is sufficient for the playdate. Full version is not required.*


----------



## rock2702 (Apr 8, 2013)

So what are we playing next?


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 8, 2013)

^^Can u download raceroom. if anyone can download it tell me. then only i will download it
@digi have u downloaded it


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 8, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> So what are we playing next?


poll is up. it'll be either altitude or teeworlds. poll ends on wednesday.



shreymittal said:


> ^^Can u download raceroom tell if anyone can. then only i will download it
> @digi have u downloaded it


no. i did't. it eats half my fup.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 8, 2013)

There was one troll though. He claim he is a pro, but he sucked big time... 



Spoiler



Digi The Pro 



How about COD? I will download it(ahem) and we can play next week.


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 8, 2013)

The playdate was going n so smoothly, but some noob, apparently had to spam.

Pictures-*imgur.com/8pSpL2U&mE6jdqm&UHACJ8L&DG7aYgA&zhhUz1D&PPAKsGs


edit- Anyone playing trackmania now? Please TDF members, add me on steam flyingcowfx


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 8, 2013)

^^ Noob = ??


----------



## Sudh4r (Apr 8, 2013)

Y'day was Fun, however I enjoyed the pre PD(sat).

Those RUSSIANS.  But had fun mocking them .


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 8, 2013)

Sudh4r said:


> Y'day was Fun, however I enjoyed the pre PD(sat).
> 
> Those RUSSIANS.  But had fun mocking them .



Russians..??? When


----------



## Sudh4r (Apr 8, 2013)

Last 2 Races .


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 8, 2013)

****ing russians, and whoever said to change the mode to something other than team.... Errr.

Team was fun.


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 8, 2013)

Sudh4r said:


> Last 2 Races .


OK how many rounds u played after me 



furious_gamer said:


> ****ing russians, and whoever said to change the mode to something other than team.... Errr.
> 
> Team was fun.


Lol...yeah Team was fun. I loved that track which me and one more member completed and then you change the mode.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 8, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Lol...yeah Team was fun. I loved that track which me and one more member completed and then you change the mode.



It was red map and my PC starts freezing for some time. I had to change the settings, so i thought we better change the game mode itself.


----------



## Sudh4r (Apr 8, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> OK how many rounds u played after me



~ 2-3 Rounds . While I was playing there was only Time Attack Mode.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 8, 2013)

Anorion said:


> oh well, gamer was really furious


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 8, 2013)

Can we play tommorow night if all u are free.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 8, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Can we play tommorow night if all u are free.



Count me in.... Start after 9pm.


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 8, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Count me in.... Start after 9pm.



OK anyone else


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 8, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> OK anyone else



i'll try.. just post here when you are in garena room.. whoever sees can join.


----------



## rock2702 (Apr 8, 2013)

If I have power at my place I will play.


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 8, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> i'll try.. just post here when you are in garena room.. whoever sees can join.


OK will post here 



rock2702 said:


> If I have power at my place I will play.


Ok.


----------



## Sudh4r (Apr 8, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Can we play tommorow night if all u are free.



I'll join . Today after 9 PM, Anybody??


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 8, 2013)

Sudh4r said:


> I'll join . Today after 9 PM, Anybody??


 Na tommorow accounts exam


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 8, 2013)

Yeah I will play today.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 8, 2013)

Sudh4r said:


> I'll join . Today after 9 PM, Anybody??



Bro, i will join you.  But can play till 11PM.


----------



## Mr.Reese (Apr 8, 2013)

Ok I will join tonight also.


----------



## Sudh4r (Apr 8, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Bro, i will join you.  But can play till 11PM.



Yep, lets wind up the session @ that time. It's BED TIME after that.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 8, 2013)

^^ Nope. Have to do some freelancing work after that.


----------



## Sudh4r (Apr 8, 2013)

^^ I smell $$$.  

Anyway I will switch to SLEEP MODE at that time.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 8, 2013)

yup. already took 730$. Will take rest once i complete it.


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 8, 2013)

730$ :O count me in 


Glad that no one mentioned my performance in tmnf


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 8, 2013)

@allu u came last yesterday night  I came second last


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 8, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> 730$ :O count me in
> 
> 
> Glad that no one mentioned my performance in tmnf



50% of the deal. Will get the rest once i finish it. Need a php dev badly as load is high as **** these days. (Still i am playing games )


----------



## rock2702 (Apr 8, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> 50% of the deal. Will get the rest once i finish it. Need a php dev badly as load is high as **** these days. (Still i am playing games )



What is php?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 8, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> what is php?



lol


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 8, 2013)

Huh lol :d


----------



## Sudh4r (Apr 8, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> What is php?



It is a GAME we'll be playing for next PD. 

@furious I can start learning PHP and help u, but I already have ANDROID n ASP.NET in the Q.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 8, 2013)

If anyone is up for a Dota 2 match, join this lobby :



Spoiler



Password : virginkiller666





rock2702 said:


> What is php?



It is a scripting language like Javascript. It stands for Hypertext Preprocessor.



Sudh4r said:


> It is a GAME we'll be playing for next PD.



Lol


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 8, 2013)

Can't make it for today's PD.


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 8, 2013)

Please help I wana join TMNF but I cant open my garena LAN tab


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 8, 2013)

why what's happening?


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 8, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> Please help I wana join TMNF but I cant open my garena LAN tab



there's a garena update. when you click on lan tab it should prompt you to update.. click on update.. takes <30 secs.


----------



## Mr.Reese (Apr 8, 2013)

I am able to join the room.It updated now.
I"m in the room now alone.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 8, 2013)

^^ Digi is already there. I can see him playing...


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 8, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> there's a garena update. when you click on lan tab it should prompt you to update.. click on update.. takes <30 secs.



It asked for updates on clicking LAN tab, but still getting error - "We are sorry, garena has crashed, plz send report otr close garena" please help.

Even tried sending report. And running it as administrator, but no luck


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 8, 2013)

If power will come back I will join.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 8, 2013)

international room 1


----------



## Sudh4r (Apr 8, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> It asked for updates on clicking LAN tab, but still getting error - "We are sorry, garena has crashed, plz send report otr close garena" please help.
> 
> Even tried sending report. And running it as administrator, but no luck



Try Restarting the System.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 8, 2013)

Sudh4r said:


> Try Restarting the System.



cow is still on windoes vista.. that's the problem..


----------



## Sudh4r (Apr 8, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> cow is still on windoes vista.. that's the problem..



Then FORMAT and install Win 7  I too had many issues with VISTA.


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 8, 2013)

Lol windows vista
@cow get windows 7


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 9, 2013)

plz consider unreal tournament for this week's playdate..........


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 9, 2013)

Guys everyone here Today from 9PM @ international room 1 for TrackMania


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 9, 2013)

It's exactly one month for the original post.. 

30 days,
5 successful playdates,
60 members in steam group,
>1250 replies

way  to go guys.. 
thanks everyone..


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 9, 2013)

Today also i cannot make it.


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 9, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Today also i cannot make it.



Haven't completed your work


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 9, 2013)

It looks like. I will join you guys on saturday and sunday.

Digi : Please add other co-op games. It will be fun for PD.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 9, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> It looks like. I will join you guys on saturday and sunday.
> 
> Digi : Please add other co-op games. It will be fun for PD.



sure.. checking out warframe and few other co-ups..


----------



## Desmond (Apr 9, 2013)

We can play Borderlands, one of the best coops.


----------



## baccilus (Apr 9, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> We can play Borderlands, one of the best coops.



I have Borderlands 1 too.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 9, 2013)

I saw borderland 1 for Rs. 299 in a store


----------



## Desmond (Apr 9, 2013)

In Borlandlands, more the number of players, harder the enemies get. This will make for some pretty awesome boss fights.

Also consider Left4Dead.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 9, 2013)

^^ WHere? Link please...


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 9, 2013)

@furious Google re !


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 9, 2013)

^I have BL1 and 2 Both... But we need some good b/w to play i think.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 9, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> @furious Google re !



I know bro. It was for 299 Rs, so i asked for link.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 9, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> i know bro. It was for 299 rs, so i asked for link.





> i saw borderland 1 for rs. 299 in a store



in a store!!! - Crossword


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 9, 2013)

borderlands 1 is ₹299 at flipkart but is out of stock..

i have borderlands but haven't installed yet..  

*imgs.xkcd.com/comics/cutting_edge.png


just installed l4d2, yet to play though.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 9, 2013)

Will try to join, net is down and its bsnl here


----------



## RCuber (Apr 9, 2013)

@digi: did you just spoil my HL2 experience? I have barely finished 2 hrs on that


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 9, 2013)

@rcuber.. lol no.. i only have 1hr on hl2... 

that comic suits my game completion pace..

i've just started playing portal2 and civilization 5.. next in the queue are borderlands 1 and bioshock 2. 
so it's not really hard to guess when i'll start playing bioshock infinite and borderlands 2.. 

*i.imgur.com/tNCOSvg.png

just see the unplayed backlog in my steam library.. almost 65%  

stats from wastedonsteam.com


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 9, 2013)

L4D 1 has multiplayer ?


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 9, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> L4D 1 has multiplayer ?



4 player co-up.


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 9, 2013)

only 4 player wont do .


----------



## d3p (Apr 9, 2013)

Looks like we [people who take part in Playdate] ran out of Multiplayer Games ??

Both Altitude Demo & teeworld failed to Woo me..


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 9, 2013)

d3p said:


> Looks like we [people who take part in Playdate] ran out of Multiplayer Games ??
> 
> Both Altitude Demo & teeworld failed to Woo me..



I Agree. 

That's why i am asking Digi to come up with some other game. Even a NFS:MW is good compared to those games.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 9, 2013)

Whats wrong with these games? Just because they are 2d?
Both altitude and teeworlds are easy to play hard to master


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 9, 2013)

Thumbs up for Altitude and Teeworlds .

Guys shall we play Q3A tonight ?

I haven't played it , so


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 9, 2013)

please come out of that comfort zone of "i'll only play a well known game" or a "game that i've already played". you're missing the basic premise of playdate, discovering new games. it's understandable if you already tried the game and didn't like it for a reason., even then maybe give it a one more chance ?


----------



## Desmond (Apr 9, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> only 4 player wont do .



Rest of the players become zombies.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 9, 2013)

Hey cool can players be that fat toxic zombie?

L4D, COH, warframe, urban terror, warcraft 3, hedgewars, trackmania stadium open beta, tf2, unreal tournament on vote next time?
Dont think warframe will win, unless its put to vote with teeworlds


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 9, 2013)

Cool , Then I can install L4D 1 . Yet to check whether multiplayer works with *ahem* version


----------



## Desmond (Apr 9, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> Cool , Then I can install L4D 1 . Yet to check whether multiplayer works with *ahem* version



It works, but I think there are some limitations like you cannot change your name or something. Better get a retail/steam version.

PS: Can we have AOE 2 now please?


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 9, 2013)

AOE 2 is also good. I installed Stronghold free-to-play. Can we play?


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 9, 2013)

Personally i don't like age of empires type of games 


So no one for q3A ?


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 9, 2013)

Warcraft 3 ? Its not as Deep as AOE2.. so any person can master it within a few days


----------



## Sudh4r (Apr 9, 2013)

Are u guys missing *Rise of Nations: Thrones and Patriots*. ADDICTIVE.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 9, 2013)

I was wondering .. Poker? 

I don't know much about the game, but interested to learn


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Apr 9, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> It works, but I think there are some limitations like you cannot change your name or something. Better get a retail/steam version.
> 
> PS: Can we have AOE 2 now please?



It better we wait till the AOE 2 HD remake is launched... it would be a good ocassion for AOE 2 playdate..


----------



## Anorion (Apr 9, 2013)

Yeeah poker... Or cool pool  
Poker can get boring for those who have to sit out while the rest finish the game

Bsnl fixed my line, so up for tmnf, alti or q3. Garena id is zensteel.

Yeeah poker... Or cool pool  
Poker can get boring for those who have to sit out while the rest finish the game

Bsnl fixed my line, so up for tmnf, alti or q3. Garena id is zensteel.


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 9, 2013)

Anyone playing TM come on join us @ international room 1 now


----------



## DDIF (Apr 9, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> borderlands 1 is ₹299 at flipkart but is out of stock..
> 
> i have borderlands but haven't installed yet..
> 
> just installed l4d2, yet to play though.



*+1* for Left 4 Dead 2, the only problem is that co-op has 4 player limit and I don't like it's competitive MP as the zombie side is boring.
What about Day of Defeat? I think its just 100/- INR and needs very little BW to play.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 9, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> Cool , Then I can install L4D 1 . Yet to check whether multiplayer works with *ahem* version



If you want to buy/download l4d game.. download l4d2, not the first part. 
all the campaigns are from l4d1 are added to l4d2.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 9, 2013)

d3p said:


> Looks like we [people who take part in Playdate] ran out of Multiplayer Games ??
> 
> Both Altitude Demo & teeworld failed to Woo me..



Did you give DOTA 2 a try?


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 9, 2013)

international room 1


----------



## Anorion (Apr 9, 2013)

Brb power cut


----------



## RCuber (Apr 9, 2013)

someone teach me poker


----------



## ThinkNoDigit (Apr 9, 2013)

RCuber said:


> someone teach me poker


Just go All In its very easy


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 9, 2013)

COD4MW from 8.30 PM Onwards . . Please Join .


----------



## DDIF (Apr 9, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> COD4MW from 8.30 PM Onwards . . Please Join .


Will be there.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 9, 2013)

nudge: international room 1


----------



## Anorion (Apr 9, 2013)

Game up cant see it?
There are many poker variants Texas hold em and omaha are fun

Game up cant see it?
There are many poker variants Texas hold em and omaha are fun


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 9, 2013)

Anorion said:


> Game up cant see it?
> There are many poker variants Texas hold em and omaha are fun



rejoin..


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 9, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Did you give DOTA 2 a try?



Yes he did.. and you missed those two matches on satureday's playdate.  I will post the match id, if possible.


----------



## chaitanya2106 (Apr 9, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> AOE 2 is also good. I installed Stronghold free-to-play. Can we play?



AOE , another shitty game.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 9, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> AOE , another *shitty* game.



Hahaha


----------



## Anorion (Apr 9, 2013)

We gonna play somethin? 
Foreveralone.jpg

*i.imgur.com/ynQZ5Ev.jpg


----------



## RCuber (Apr 9, 2013)

im still in office


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 9, 2013)

anyone here playing TM


----------



## Piyush (Apr 9, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Yes he did.. and you missed those two matches on satureday's playdate.  I will post the match id, if possible.



please do


----------



## Sudh4r (Apr 9, 2013)

TRACKMANIA anyone ?


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 9, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> Hahaha



+1

   Either he is mad or he is high...


----------



## Anorion (Apr 9, 2013)

hey guys  
*i.imgur.com/urAX5XM.jpg


----------



## Desmond (Apr 10, 2013)

RCuber said:


> someone teach me poker



Play Zynga poker, you will learn.

Those who want a poker PlayDate, we could play Zynga poker. There are a lot of empty tables, we can all sit and play.


----------



## z3rO (Apr 10, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> AOE , another shitty game.



u high bro?


----------



## chaitanya2106 (Apr 10, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> +1
> 
> Either he is mad or he is high...



I am absolutely normal, Some peoole just dont like strategy games ,ok?. For them this genre is ****. Try not to judge people.


----------



## d3p (Apr 10, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> I am absolutely normal, Some peoole just dont like strategy games ,ok?. For them this genre is ****. Try not to judge people.



Why are you trolling here ?? Are you going to attend the next Playdate ?? I guess no, then ....


----------



## Desmond (Apr 10, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> I am absolutely normal, Some peoole just dont like strategy games ,ok?. For them this genre is ****. Try not to judge people.



The genre is not ****. Some people are, how do you say, less than capable of micro management.

Also, no one is forcing you to play.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 10, 2013)

Cant micro manage - thats me, still dont hate genre. Still think its better for 3-4 people to play than 10-12. Is there any game that allows 16 ppl to play? 
What abt red alert, saw it in the garena list


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 10, 2013)

WARCRAFT 3 TFT..
It allows 16 players or 4v4v4v4
Very low size.. (around 1GB total)
4 Races that are TOTALLY different, unlike AOE


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 10, 2013)

anyone playing anything


----------



## d3p (Apr 10, 2013)

Me CS 1.6


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 10, 2013)

d3p said:


> Me CS 1.6



i dont have cs 1.6 

BTW d3p you got a sexy desktop


----------



## Anorion (Apr 10, 2013)

^ trackmania? 
and we should play a lil altitude before the playdate?


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 10, 2013)

ok but i don't how to MP


----------



## Desmond (Apr 10, 2013)

Anorion said:


> Cant micro manage - thats me, still dont hate genre. Still think its better for 3-4 people to play than 10-12. Is there any game that allows 16 ppl to play?
> What abt red alert, saw it in the garena list



16 people can play in AOE as well. The map will be pretty huge though.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 10, 2013)

cool didnt know that, but the thing with aoe or warcraft is that everyone has to start at the same time, not leave in between, and cant jump in mid game... those are strict rules for 16 people to manage, esp if they are not in the same room
and yeah, forgot about multiplayer in alti, we can all decide a room to join and play there, but others may crash the party, so just... tmnf?

int room 1, games up


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 10, 2013)

Teeworlds trailing by a lot. Would have joined if it would be played


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 10, 2013)

who is ready today for dogfighting  on Altitude skies ?


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 10, 2013)

^^ At what time?


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 10, 2013)

@anorion we need more members
Mazze ni ayenge agar hum dono khelenge


Wanna play Trackmania come join us @ international room 1


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 10, 2013)

Vignesh B said:


> ^^ At what time?



6:30 pm ?


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 10, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> 6:30 pm ?


Ok, done.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 10, 2013)

K 6:30 me in too


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 10, 2013)

guys we should try unreal tournament 2004 its really fun to play soccer with guns  ...........


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 10, 2013)

pm me or msg me on steam if you want to join Altitude server now.

Edit: Join Altitude India Server


----------



## Anorion (Apr 10, 2013)

game over 
wanna regroup in about an hour? q3 or alti or tmnf?

just discovered tmnf can record demos, gonna check that out


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 10, 2013)

TMNF? International Room 1. now.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 10, 2013)

If anyone's up for some COD or Dota 2, ping me on Steam.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 10, 2013)

WTF ! Man , Now there is routine for power to be cut from 8 -11 pm . F**K


EDIT : I said it too early


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 10, 2013)

International room 1..


----------



## chaitanya2106 (Apr 10, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> The genre is not ****. Some people are, how do you say, less than capable of micro management.
> 
> Also, no one is forcing you to play.



Some people are **** that they produce such games. Who can beat me in Most wanted/counter strike.... come on.... play against me and you will learn how to keep losing


----------



## RCuber (Apr 10, 2013)

Sometimes.. things are entertaining for the silent lurker !!!


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 10, 2013)

chaitanya2106 said:


> Some people are **** that they produce such games. Who can beat me in Most wanted/counter strike.... come on.... play against me and you will learn how to keep losing





Dude, this is the one thread we are discussing and organizing Playdate, and this you choose to spam? Take your ass-opinion out and start a new thread for that sh1t.

Digi @ others : Due to power cut i left the game.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 10, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Sometimes.. things are entertaining for the silent lurker !!!



infact everyone is being entertained. 

i wish someone would device a software which after some 4-5 years reminds people "hey, look.. these are the posts you made 5 years back.. see what an a$$hole you are then?"

let me leave one of my favorite quotes here... 
"Arguing on internet is like running the paralympics.. even if you win, you're still retarted."


----------



## chaitanya2106 (Apr 10, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Dude, this is the one thread we are discussing and organizing Playdate, and this you choose to spam? Take your ass-opinion out and start a new thread for that sh1t.
> 
> Digi @ others : Due to power cut i left the game.



you don't get the message i cant complain.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 10, 2013)

Videos from tonights Casual Playdate -


Spoiler


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 10, 2013)

Oi! I keep missing these things!! Do you have a list of games that you pick from every week?


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 10, 2013)

@chaitanya2106
I get it, you are good at MW/CS. But if you don't like the game, no one is forcing you to play. So you have an option to skip that part.

Whatever it is, i don't want mods to close this thread. So if you have anything else to say, PM me. 



rajatGod512 said:


> Videos from tonights Casual Playdate -
> 
> 
> Spoiler



LOL, my comment was there in first video...



Spoiler



hey b1tched...


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 10, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> Videos from tonights Casual Playdate -
> 
> 
> Spoiler



cool demos dude..  


lol at 00:50

should have recorded the sunday's playdate.. it would be epic with 12 cars!


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 10, 2013)

^^ yaa , I will record more often now .


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 10, 2013)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Oi! I keep missing these things!! Do you have a list of games that you pick from every week?



well, check the poll on the thread.. this week's poll is done.. It's Altitude for next Sunday.. 
check the first post for more info.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 11, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> well, check the poll on the thread.. this week's poll is done.. It's Altitude for next Sunday..
> check the first post for more info.



Ah, yes. Just went through the first post. Will try to join this weekend.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 11, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> guys we should try unreal tournament 2004 its really fun to play soccer with guns  ...........



U really like fps right? Whats this soccer with guns thing, is it that disc weap where the ammo bounces around? 
Meanwhile, altitude has a football mode too

Good fun today, left first session coz of power cut, maps in second sesh were cool


Ps : aight, so which one of you was tarobaap?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 11, 2013)

Anorion said:


> U really like fps right? Whats this soccer with guns thing, is it that disc weap where the ammo bounces around?
> Meanwhile, altitude has a football mode too
> 
> Good fun today, left first session coz of power cut, maps in second sesh were cool



its bombing run its really amazing if we play as a team quite a fun....... try searching youtube for bombing run

also we can play onslaught where we can even race.......(with guns XD) lol trackmania........

space warship fighting is also there..........

ok it combines trackmania + altitude (if its aerial combat) + FPS + sports (kinda soccer) + many other fun mutators.........

there was a reason that unreal tournament was given game of the year for its multiplayer play....

there was a reason that unreal tournament was given game of the year for its multiplayer play....


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 11, 2013)

Can't play for next 4-5 days till the new ISP get activated. And can anyone help me with New ISP in noida ghaziabad don't want Airtel, BSNL Help me ASAP


----------



## theterminator (Apr 11, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Can't play for next 4-5 days till the new ISP get activated. And can anyone help me with New ISP in noida ghaziabad don't want Airtel, BSNL Help me ASAP



Tikona is a good isp.


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 11, 2013)

theterminator said:


> Tikona is a good isp.



You kidding with me tikona u serious


----------



## theterminator (Apr 11, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> You kidding with me tikona u serious



no, m a customer... im satisfied but i dont belong to ur region


----------



## Anorion (Apr 11, 2013)

unreal goty was suggested and put to poll, not unreal 2004 yet... saw some videos, it look promising. remember the maps being huge when I tried out the game long ago, game modes seem like fun tho.


----------



## theterminator (Apr 11, 2013)

is anyone playing any game right now on multiplayer?


----------



## rock2702 (Apr 11, 2013)

theterminator said:


> is anyone playing any game right now on multiplayer?



What are you playing? What is your steam id?


----------



## theterminator (Apr 11, 2013)

I dont know Steam. I am not a multiplayer guy at all. I have spent huge number of days playing games offline. But now I want to test my skills .


----------



## Anorion (Apr 11, 2013)

^ok, you have trackmania?


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 11, 2013)

theterminator said:


> I dont know Steam. I am not a multiplayer guy at all. I have spent huge number of days playing games offline. But now I want to test my skills .



dowmload altitude demo.. we'll play it this weekend..


----------



## theterminator (Apr 11, 2013)

Anorion said:


> ^ok, you have trackmania?



don't know what it is..


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 11, 2013)

theterminator said:


> don't know what it is..



Trackmania Nations forever


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 11, 2013)

theterminator said:


> don't know what it is..



TrackMania Nations Forever on Steam

LOL 

Hey! who wants an afternoon session of COD4 or Trackmania today !


----------



## Anorion (Apr 11, 2013)

hey, compiled this pack for tmnf hosters, 50 tracks, all between 30-45 secs so game length in time trials can be 3-4 mins, mix of stunt and fullspeed tracks. 
<snip>


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 11, 2013)

Anorion said:


> hey, compiled this pack for tmnf hosters, 50 tracks, all between 30-45 secs so game length in time trials can be 3-4 mins, mix of stunt and fullspeed tracks.
> tmnf_track_pack.zip
> *www.filedropper.com/tmnftrackpack



are files in both the links same . Where should I extract them.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 11, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> are files in both the links same . Where should I extract them.



\Documents\TrackMania\Tracks\Challenges\Downloaded


----------



## Anorion (Apr 11, 2013)

yes, files in both links are the same

chose intermediate level tracks, they also seem on the tough side, impossible to navigate without looking at the gps... gonna make another pack, ignore this one

ok, here it is, lower than intermediate, its the beginner track pack, still they are not so easy also, both files have the same set of 65 tracks, less than 2.5 mb. tried 9-10, these tracks check out.   

link 1 
 link 2 

place tracks in the folder > My Documents\TmForever\Tracks\Challenges\Downloaded\[any folder name] 
after creating server, host, that green list button in the top bar selects all tracks for hosting  

there is an in build demo viewer, editor and video exporter within the game, checking that out now

some caps from yesterday 



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/rJsUvDE.jpg
*i.imgur.com/L0PcS2u.jpg
*i.imgur.com/AhCC4Ls.jpg
*i.imgur.com/PHjNuNi.jpg
*i.imgur.com/XwEqIeM.jpg
*i.imgur.com/m1zDVIq.jpg
*i.imgur.com/jHh5lCq.jpg
*i.imgur.com/GxPe1fA.jpg
*i.imgur.com/FTZAzD3.jpg


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 11, 2013)

^^who is tarobaap?


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 11, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> ^^who is tarobaap?



LOL


----------



## Anorion (Apr 11, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> ^^who is tarobaap?



i donno, lol

just want to know if he was just some random guy who popped in, or was one of us


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 11, 2013)

Anybody in for a session of altitude now?


----------



## Anorion (Apr 11, 2013)

up for alti/tmnf/q3


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 11, 2013)

Anorion said:


> up for alti/tmnf/q3


Come on steam.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 11, 2013)

on steam mobile, can see digi still playing with glados, have garena up tho


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 11, 2013)

Altitude server is alive.
Server browser: Vignesh


----------



## Anorion (Apr 11, 2013)

awesome, was playing with bots, glad we have one more who hosts alti


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 11, 2013)

Anorion said:


> awesome, was playing with bots, glad we have one more who hosts alti


Wait a min. Server will go offline for 5 mins.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 11, 2013)

I am in the COD:MW server. Please join if you want to flex some fingers.

Ping me on steam, if you want ip.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 11, 2013)

^^ If Electricity comes back I will join you.

F@#$ing Powercuts !! Oh man today its been 10 hour powercut already still 4 hour to go.


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 11, 2013)

How about trackmania? (with custom maps)  Anybody wants to play?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 11, 2013)

Vignesh B said:


> Altitude server is alive.
> Server browser: Vignesh



I joined but couldn't get the hang of it. Need more offline practice before I can show up in online games.


----------



## baccilus (Apr 11, 2013)

Kl@w-24 said:


> I joined but couldn't get the hang of it. Need more offline practice before I can show up in online games.



I will join today.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 11, 2013)

no one playing anything  now ?

Edit : Join Altitude Vignesh is hosting .


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 11, 2013)

anyone playing anything


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 11, 2013)

^^ then what did I just say dude ?


----------



## Anorion (Apr 11, 2013)

ok joining alti


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 11, 2013)

Anorion said:


> ok joining alti



Wanna Play TM


----------



## Anorion (Apr 11, 2013)

at like 10:30? after alti is done, we can host the new maps from this pack >>> 
link 1 
 link 2


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 11, 2013)

international room1


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 11, 2013)

Anyone playing now??


----------



## Anorion (Apr 11, 2013)

woo alti+tmnf nniiice 

im gonna try a lot of maps and make a list of tracks that dont require gps

caps from today's game 


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/Tk9QrIG.jpg
*i.imgur.com/tLnsrng.jpg
*i.imgur.com/1A4TlEQ.jpg


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 12, 2013)

Couple of Videos of today's session - 


Spoiler


----------



## theterminator (Apr 12, 2013)

have just installed trackmania n garena.... online now...

which room to sign-in in garena?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 12, 2013)

International Room 1


----------



## Anorion (Apr 12, 2013)

ok joining

caps


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/r3LTDKc.jpg
*i.imgur.com/89qP37G.jpg
*i.imgur.com/uCn52ws.jpg
*i.imgur.com/nasiZ4D.jpg


----------



## theterminator (Apr 12, 2013)

so now m into online gaming


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 12, 2013)

Fun! Too bad the server went down and I didn't realize that, so I played for 10 minutes alone like an idiot.


----------



## DDIF (Apr 12, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I am in the COD:MW server. Please join if you want to flex some fingers.
> 
> Ping me on steam, if you want ip.


LOL, I think everyone is fed up of COD, no one replied. Anyway will join tonight.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 12, 2013)

Yesterday session was good. The tracks are cunning.....


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 12, 2013)

Anyone up for TMNF tonight or in the evening?


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 12, 2013)

^^ By 9pm, i will join, if you gonna play...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 12, 2013)

^ Sure, let's gather up some people and fix it.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 12, 2013)

^^ Don't worry. We just go ahead and people come and join us.


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 12, 2013)

I'll also try to join!


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 12, 2013)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ Sure, let's gather up some people and fix it.





furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Don't worry. *We just go ahead and people come and join us*.



And now - 





Vignesh B said:


> I'll also try to join!



See, it is happening....


----------



## Sudh4r (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm in.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 12, 2013)

in for tmnf


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Apr 12, 2013)

so................................. playing now  ?


----------



## rock2702 (Apr 12, 2013)

I can play trackmania now.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 12, 2013)

ok now? sure, which game? got alti, tmnf and q3


----------



## rock2702 (Apr 12, 2013)

I have only Trackmania among those.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 12, 2013)

^international room 1, waiting for people to join, get and try out alti, playdate is day after !

wus playing and deleting tracks that don't require gps to navigate, and don't have too many troll turns, and found this one. check it out, now who can tell the trick of navigating it?


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 12, 2013)

Anorion said:


> ok now? sure, which game? got alti, tmnf and q3



You are not working? a student?


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 12, 2013)

Awww, damn it, I wanted to play trackmania with custom maps yesterday, but I didnt check if anyone was playing 

Will join today, if you guys are playing.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 12, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> You are not working? a student?


not working, pg diploma in game design  not as fun as it sounds though, but can pretend im doing research or homework while gaming for long. the modules in the course are zbrush, 3dsmax, c++, unity and unreal sdks.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 12, 2013)

^^ oh. sounds fun.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 12, 2013)

played 70+ tracks, deleted everything but these 17. 
12april_mappack.zip
should be enough for one day's game. still think the default tracks are the most well made. 

-no distracting animations at startup
-one clear route for the track
-no need for gps
-no jumps that require a particular speed 
-less than 45 secs in length 
-not too easy and boring
-no broken textures (surprising number of these)

so we should have fun playing these, hosters please download, unzip, and place the tracks in 

My Documents\TmForever\Tracks\Challenges\Downloaded\[folder name]

this is not the same location as your tmnf installation 

now im gonna make some tracks, anyone made any, we can maybe play them tonight

PS: anyone up for alti before the 9pm tmnf thing


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 12, 2013)

Anorion said:


> played 70+ tracks, deleted everything but these 17.
> 12april_mappack.zip
> should be enough for one day's game. still think the default tracks are the most well made.
> 
> ...



If electricity would not go , I will play alti too !


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 12, 2013)

Anyone playing anything now?


----------



## Anorion (Apr 12, 2013)

^host alti?


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 12, 2013)

Altitude server is up now.
Connect to Vignesh.


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 12, 2013)

TMNF at 9pm right??


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 12, 2013)

Who's hosting?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 12, 2013)

I am hosting International Room 1 , custom tracks .


----------



## Anorion (Apr 12, 2013)

get in garena international room 1


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 12, 2013)

add me on garena xXNerevarineXx.. I dont play anything other than league of legends tho  lol


----------



## baccilus (Apr 12, 2013)

I can't figure out how to join a game with garena. I click on "join" and it launches the TMNF game. After that the screen stays stuck on an advertisement. If I close the add, it just forgets about garena.


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 12, 2013)

Guys, still playing TMNF?


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 12, 2013)

^^ Yep, still playing..


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 12, 2013)

baccilus said:


> I can't figure out how to join a game with garena. I click on "join" and it launches the TMNF game. After that the screen stays stuck on an advertisement. If I close the add, it just forgets about garena.



tmnf grena - Imgur


----------



## baccilus (Apr 12, 2013)

I figured how to join but found the game boring. Especially that drifting round was just silly.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 12, 2013)

baccilus said:


> I figured how to join but found the game boring. Especially that drifting round was just silly.



well it'll be fun.. do some tracks on single player.. atleast all white and blue.. multiplayer will be fun once you get used to the game mechanics and learn some time saving tricks.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 13, 2013)

tons of caps from today's games, wish alti also had an f10 shortcut 

someone has to download tracks for tomm, but at least I liked the default game tracks more than all the community tracks



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/JoLqcSt.jpg
*i.imgur.com/OUUpvfS.jpg
*i.imgur.com/9TIjSFt.jpg
*i.imgur.com/ik4XbgR.jpg
*i.imgur.com/xWlLJGk.jpg
*i.imgur.com/xKTcSTQ.jpg
*i.imgur.com/gforHBK.jpg
*i.imgur.com/1OG28bQ.jpg
*i.imgur.com/427wH6v.jpg
*i.imgur.com/0WPYWIq.jpg
*i.imgur.com/fQGRaT8.jpg
*i.imgur.com/EYU5rsL.jpg
*i.imgur.com/LfFXXME.jpg
*i.imgur.com/zmfAFSj.jpg
*i.imgur.com/PsaI76o.jpg
*i.imgur.com/yfHfdXo.jpg
*i.imgur.com/StCtP5o.jpg
*i.imgur.com/g3eWFRS.jpg
*i.imgur.com/LGV6hcA.jpg
*i.imgur.com/IpD81FM.jpg
*i.imgur.com/KLvwhLU.jpg
*i.imgur.com/LKMsj1R.jpg
*i.imgur.com/lCasgfX.jpg
*i.imgur.com/A0wN6WW.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Mhn4ixE.jpg



didnt feel like it, but we played for more than 2 hours straight, not counting the alti game earlier


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 13, 2013)

^^ 11 finishes in 1st pos ... looks damn fine to me  

I played 4 hrs of COD4 & then 1.5 Hrs of Trackmania last friday , it was fun .


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 13, 2013)

Can we play UrT someday? Like the old days?


----------



## baccilus (Apr 13, 2013)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Can we play UrT someday? Like the old days?



Yes please. Lets play UrT. UrT days were heaven.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 13, 2013)

baccilus said:


> Yes please. Lets play UrT. UrT days were heaven.



TF2 kids don't like such games.

If you do play UrT please play 4.1.1.


----------



## baccilus (Apr 13, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> TF2 kids don't like such games.
> 
> If you do play UrT please play 4.1.1.



What's wrong with the version 4.2? It looks really similar to the 4.1.1 version. TF2 kids will will love UrT too, instantly.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 13, 2013)

Unreal sounds fun


----------



## baccilus (Apr 13, 2013)

Anorion said:


> Unreal sounds fun



UrT is Urban Terror, not Unreal Tournament.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 13, 2013)

lololol @ anorion


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 13, 2013)

Anorion said:


> Unreal sounds fun



Dude........


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 13, 2013)

when will we have any RTS ?????


----------



## Anorion (Apr 13, 2013)

oh sry  UrT is good too


----------



## baccilus (Apr 13, 2013)

Anorion said:


> oh sry  UrT is good too



Exactly. UrT is good.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 13, 2013)

Have you guys played Little Fighter 2 , it is a really good game and is very small and is lots of fun , maybe we can play it sometime online .


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 13, 2013)

^^ My vote for that. LF2 is some kick-ass fun game. WIll be good to join with friends...


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 13, 2013)

Urban Terror, say tomorrow evening? Although I myself may not make it


----------



## Vyom (Apr 13, 2013)

Got this from fb:

*fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/11501_565096046843833_470723665_n.jpg


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 13, 2013)

Well I can play FIFA , COD , Tekken , MW well out of these/


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 13, 2013)

So any game today ?


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 13, 2013)

am i the only person on this vast forum that plays league of legends ??
All are DoTa maniacs -_-


----------



## baccilus (Apr 13, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> am i the only person on this vast forum that plays league of legends ??
> All are DoTa maniacs -_-



Yes you are


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 13, 2013)

Time's ticking.. download the game by 2moro...

Altitude demo for tomorrow's playdate..


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 13, 2013)

Digi we need you in Garena . Some problems in connecting


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 14, 2013)

International Room 1 for TMNF !

A youtube video of today's session of Trackmania 

*WARNING *- There is a lot of Profanity in the chat section . 

 *www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNJMrcRvT_Y&


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 14, 2013)

What is the time for today's playdate?


----------



## Anorion (Apr 14, 2013)

scheduled at 8:45


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Apr 14, 2013)

Guys , will not be able to attend. Going out .  

Shiva


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 14, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> International Room 1 for TMNF !
> 
> A youtube video of today's session of Trackmania
> 
> ...



 Not censored....


----------



## RCuber (Apr 14, 2013)

LOL at profanity


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Apr 14, 2013)

we gonna play TMNF?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 14, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> we gonna play TMNF?



today is Altitude , we have been playing TMNF for last 10 days or so.


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 14, 2013)

YES for TMNF..


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 14, 2013)

< 3 hours to go.. download altitude demo from here if you haven't yet...

check the first post for more info...

edit: it's ~190 mb


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 14, 2013)

Cannot attend today's playdate 

Duty ;(


----------



## baccilus (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks for keeping a Linux friendly game for the playdate. Maybe next time we will do UrT.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 14, 2013)

baccilus said:


> Thanks for keeping a Linux friendly game for the playdate. Maybe next time we will do UrT.



yh, Altitude recently got ported to linux. Wish valve would push more devs to port their games to linux.


edit: pm me or anorion or vignesh or z3ro or rajat here or on steam if you need any help relating to altitude.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 14, 2013)

think the download is 40 mb only


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 14, 2013)

Anorion said:


> think the download is 40 mb only



whaaat , I had to download like 380 mb or something. or maybe it was for TMNF , cant remember but surely it want around 40 mb for alititude.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 14, 2013)

Anorion said:


> think the download is 40 mb only



it's the standalone version i think.. 

anyways here is the link for 40mb standalone version. 

the 190mb steam version here. click on download demo. 

both versions work.. if you want to have features like steam overlay in game etc, download steam version else standalone version.




rajatGod512 said:


> whaaat , I had to download like 380 mb or something. or maybe it was for TMNF , cant remember but surely it want around 40 mb for alititude.



Altitude recently got converted into new content system(steampipe) on steam which reduces download and update sizes. they use some delta patching tech to update game files on client pc. now steam doesn't download all the updated files but only downloads small file which contains changes to the game code. not all the games on steam support this system yet though.


----------



## rock2702 (Apr 14, 2013)

I downloaded the 190mb altitude demo steam version but for some reasons the game is not starting.When I click on play it redirects me to the $10 altitude version page in steam store.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 14, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> I downloaded the 190mb altitude demo steam version but for some reasons the game is not starting.When I click on play it redirects me to the $10 altitude version page in steam store.



click on this link..
steam://run/41310/


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 14, 2013)

Altitude server is up now.
Server name :  think digit playdate serverPassword : tdf


----------



## Anorion (Apr 14, 2013)

awesome jumping in


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 14, 2013)

Server name : thinkdigit playdate server

Pass : tdf  
(copy paste as it is)


start altitude.. click on join game... search for server name "think digit playdate server". 
enter password when it prompts. 

pro tip: it's the server with least ping


----------



## baccilus (Apr 14, 2013)

Altitude is really fun


----------



## sahil1033 (Apr 14, 2013)

bad luck with playdates 
in COD, ping created problem and today power cut  
btw, has anyone being playing on COD server after the playdate?


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 14, 2013)

some screenies from last few games



Spoiler



*cloud-2.steampowered.com/ugc/542957096190944635/14071ADCD3C34801D1BBBB9F10664F57E2DA9763/
*cloud-2.steampowered.com/ugc/542957096190875239/2B4A97571BCE3EAA8C40211744836E4673BCCA77/
*cloud-2.steampowered.com/ugc/542957096190890397/2F1EBB7BB8649C184289A43050415402DA9967F9/


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 14, 2013)

sahil1033 said:


> bad luck with playdates
> in COD, ping created problem and today power cut
> btw, has anyone being playing on COD server after the playdate?



I have been playing.

Video of Today's Playdate -


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 14, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> I have been playing.
> 
> Video of Today's Playdate -



awesome.. added to op.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 14, 2013)

If anyone can find how to run LF2 or its other variants in a big multiplayer match , we can put it to the vote list for next playdate


----------



## baccilus (Apr 15, 2013)

So next playdate is UrT, right?


----------



## sahil1033 (Apr 15, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> I have been playing.
> 
> Video of Today's Playdate -


how often do you play on the server? do you guys like decide date and time and play?


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 15, 2013)

sahil1033 said:


> how often do you play on the server? do you guys like decide date and time and play?


Dude, give the thread a read. 
Anyway, we usually have a poll to decide on a game followed by having the playdate on Sunday(generally at night). Though we play some or the other game daily.


----------



## sahil1033 (Apr 15, 2013)

Vignesh B said:


> Dude, give the thread a read.
> Anyway, we usually have a poll to decide on a game followed by having the playdate on Sunday(generally at night). Though we play some or the other game daily.


LOL   you got me wrong. I know what playdate is, I asked him how do you play COD on playdate server?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 15, 2013)

sahil1033 said:


> LOL   you got me wrong. I know what playdate is, I asked him how do you play COD on playdate server?



Usually when someone jumps in the server , they post it here and those who wanna play at that time they join.


----------



## sahil1033 (Apr 15, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> Usually when someone jumps in the server , they post it here and those who wanna play at that time they join.


okay! I would love to join you people some day


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 15, 2013)

sahil1033 said:


> LOL   you got me wrong. I know what playdate is, I asked him how do you play COD on playdate server?


Foolish me.


----------



## sahil1033 (Apr 15, 2013)

Vignesh B said:


> Foolish me.


nvm, happens


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 15, 2013)

Anyone playing anything today?


----------



## Sudh4r (Apr 15, 2013)

^ How abt the usual TM after 9 ?


----------



## bestpain (Apr 15, 2013)

what about crysis 3 beta multiplayer


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 15, 2013)

Sudh4r said:


> ^ How abt the usual TM after 9 ?



Ok. But some new tracks please...


----------



## Sudh4r (Apr 15, 2013)

^ Sure why not ? 

Then what games for the next PD ?? No polls yet.


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 15, 2013)

Ok, TM at 9 then.
But please don't put that "earthquake" track.  It gives me a head-ache.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 15, 2013)

up for new tracks, but think default ones are best


----------



## Sudh4r (Apr 15, 2013)

Vignesh B said:


> Ok, TM at 9 then.
> But please don't put that "earthquake" track.  It gives me a head-ache.



HELL YES. I use to press UP arrow and turn away my head from the monitor for few secs


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 15, 2013)

Sudh4r said:


> HELL YES. I use to press UP arrow and turn away my head from the monitor for few secs



lol me too


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 15, 2013)

Hmm TMNF is proving to be the most successful playdate game ever


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 15, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> Hmm TMNF is proving to be the most successful playdate game ever



Yes!


And good news..

Trackmania Nations forever will be bundled with next month digit DVD! 

It's awesome how digit team listens to community!


----------



## RCuber (Apr 15, 2013)

I think I should also start participating  EDIT: again..


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 15, 2013)

anyone playing..!!!


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 15, 2013)

^^ trackmania up now.


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 15, 2013)

Sorry guys no electricity


----------



## Sudh4r (Apr 15, 2013)

^ Was playing with vignesh for a while. Had FUN, both were sleeping n racing.  

Tomo any time ping in GARENA we can play.


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 15, 2013)

Sudh4r said:


> ^ Was playing with vignesh for a while. Had FUN, both were sleeping n racing.
> 
> Tomo any time ping in GARENA we can play.



OK after 9PM


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 16, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Sorry guys no electricity



Lol me too had power cut at 10.15 .


----------



## Vyom (Apr 16, 2013)

So I was not alone cursing power cut it seems. Stupid transformer. 
Might see me today at trackmania.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 16, 2013)

provisional poll, for interest check only, put in last few recos. 
if Urban Terror or Unreal is picked, can anyone host these servers during the week?

evolutionRTS or Glest any good?


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 16, 2013)

@poll LOL....!!!! lol  Dont think anyone plays LOL here.. We have many number of Dota 2 players, and had a couple of 5v5 matches last week.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 16, 2013)

Please replace LOL with DOTA2.


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 16, 2013)

Others players cant enjoy Dota 2, So no point of putting Dota 2 here. We will continue playing as we are playing last two weeks.

Edit:- I may miss this weekend. Have to come office on Sunday.


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 16, 2013)

Anyone playing anything now?


----------



## Anorion (Apr 16, 2013)

trackmania?


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 16, 2013)

Ok. Will you host?


----------



## Anorion (Apr 16, 2013)

game up.


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 16, 2013)

Jumping in.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 16, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Please replace LOL with DOTA2.



dota2  already has very active community on tdf.. don't think it really needs a playdate to get community involved.


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 16, 2013)

Anyone TMNF @9PM


----------



## aaruni (Apr 16, 2013)

Anyone for playing COD 4 tomorrow, before 5 PM ?


----------



## Vyom (Apr 16, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Anyone TMNF @9PM



I am up. (If transformer doesn't go up first, like yesterday. )


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 16, 2013)

Me too in at 9pm.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 16, 2013)

League of Legends !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
On garena server !!!!!!!!!!!
Guys just try it for ONCE..
If you hate it, NEVER play it again..
Just once pleaseeeeee !!!!


----------



## sahil1033 (Apr 16, 2013)

aaruni said:


> Anyone for playing COD 4 tomorrow, before 5 PM ?


COD now, what say?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 16, 2013)

International Room 1 TMNF !


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 16, 2013)

International Room !
JOIN NOW


----------



## Anorion (Apr 17, 2013)

Anyone wanna try real racing 2 / 3 ?
Theres one called cool pool, many fun tables and modes


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 17, 2013)

Anorion said:


> Anyone wanna try real racing 2 / 3 ?


Have played real racing 3 on android. Does it exist for PC too?
If yes, link please.


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 17, 2013)

Yeah wanna try real racing 2/3 
Link please....!!


----------



## Anorion (Apr 17, 2013)

uh meant on phones only,
thought because zynga poker came up

what about charadium/ draw mania ?


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 17, 2013)

Anorion said:


> what about charadium/ draw mania ?


Dude, that is something which my Mom plays, not me!  Maybe, its good. Let her come back home ,will play at that time.
Anyway, what about any PC game now?


----------



## Desmond (Apr 17, 2013)

Anyone interested in poker night with Zynga poker on Facebook?


----------



## Niilesh (Apr 17, 2013)

Altitude MP anyone?


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 17, 2013)

^^ Me in.


----------



## Niilesh (Apr 17, 2013)

^Can you host?


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 17, 2013)

Connect to "Vignesh".


----------



## Anorion (Apr 17, 2013)

Ok jumping in


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Apr 17, 2013)

NoasArcAngel has been banned again! Congratulations!! :cheer: . Wonder when he will be back?? Why don't we make a poll to debate how long it will take before he gets banned again?  

Shiva


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 17, 2013)

altitude still going on ?


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 17, 2013)

^^ No.


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 18, 2013)

Any match today ?


----------



## Anorion (Apr 18, 2013)

Trackmania 8:30 ?

Get one ip in cmd> ipconfig, and another in whatismyip, which one to use for port forwarding for alti/q3?


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 18, 2013)

Anorion said:


> Trackmania 8:30 ?
> 
> Get one ip in cmd> ipconfig, and another in whatismyip, which one to use for port forwarding for alti/q3?


The one which you get in ipconfig.
Altitude's UPNP has some problem with majority of the routers. Scenario - You have enabled UPNP in both Alti and the router, the router won't forward the ports. Only workaround that I have found is, enable UPNP in the router, but if you have the option, select the UPNP configuration to be set by the application. Remember, this will only work if the option is available in the router.
Alternatively, you can use bridge mode.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 18, 2013)

^thanks, yep, tried UPnP with and without port forwarding, have to try bridged connection now
trackmania up in international room number 1


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 18, 2013)

altitude server up..

server name ; thinkdigit playdate server

pass : tdf


----------



## Vyom (Apr 19, 2013)

Damn.. TMNF is fun. Been able to do nothing for the last one week, but playing it after evenings.

Today, I learnt to host to, as well as learnt to do Donut! 

Anyone's welcome to join me in TMNF over the course of next three days. Add me on Garena, "VyomK3". If I am online, I will host. I was trying to add custom tracks to the game, but the game didn't show up the tracks I downloaded. So until I figure out whats wrong, we can play on inbuilt maps.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 19, 2013)

Updated OP with next playdates.. All the games are from previous playdates, so you need not download anything if you already have em.. Else you may plan your downloads accordingly.. PDs with new games will be planned after the exams season (April-May) 


All the required download links canbe found here..


----------



## Anorion (Apr 19, 2013)

Vyom said:


> I was trying to add custom tracks to the game, but the game didn't show up the tracks I downloaded. So until I figure out whats wrong, we can play on inbuilt maps.



trackmania has a tracks download folder in my documents, this is a diff location than your install


----------



## Vyom (Apr 19, 2013)

Anorion said:


> trackmania has a tracks download folder in my documents, this is a diff location than your install



That worked like a charm. Path was, "C:\Users\<username>\Documents\TrackMania\Tracks\Challenges\My Challenges".
I was putting it in Program Files folder. 

Thanks.

And now, I have over 100 tracks to test, and filter those which are awesome... for TDF playdate!! 
Looks like I will be busy for sometime...


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 19, 2013)

^ Anyone for trackmania now?


----------



## Vyom (Apr 19, 2013)

Been testing tracks for few hours, not even bath. So don't count me in.
Maybe night.


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 19, 2013)

Guys I think we should play Halo someday . I have downloaded it long back and never tried as PD was cancelled !


----------



## Sudh4r (Apr 19, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> Guys I think we should play Halo someday . I have downloaded it long back and never tried as PD was cancelled !



Yea. Me neither haven't played it. Shall we try 2day?


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 19, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> Guys I think we should play Halo someday . I have downloaded it long back and never tried as PD was cancelled !





Sudh4r said:


> Yea. Me neither haven't played it. Shall we try 2day?


Ok, me too interested to try it out.
So, we need someone who can host it.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Apr 19, 2013)

I am up for halo, anytime today until 9:30pm ~10pm.

Shiva


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 19, 2013)

Well if someone can host it , we can play this tonight from 9 pm onwards !


----------



## Anorion (Apr 19, 2013)

^until 9:30 ha cool, anyone wanna start hosting halo?


----------



## Niilesh (Apr 19, 2013)

I may be able to join(halo) depending upon time...


----------



## Sudh4r (Apr 19, 2013)

^ If sum1 host we can play HALO. Else the usual TM or ALTI.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 19, 2013)

wut do? alti or tm?
blv v nid hamachi for halo on lan


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 19, 2013)

^^Alti?
Had a lot of TM already today 

OT : Please don't write in sms slang. It took me 3 reads to get the 2nd sentence.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 19, 2013)

ok, you hosting im guessing?


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 19, 2013)

Is the game on ?


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 19, 2013)

Done, altitude server up.
Connect to "Vignesh".


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 19, 2013)

am i late? alti up ?


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 19, 2013)

Alti done . Vignesh is busy on some other things . So we need someone to host now .


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 19, 2013)

guys till when r u gonna play altitude what about trying every possible choices for playdates..........????????


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 19, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> guys till when r u gonna play altitude what about trying every possible choices for playdates..........????????



check the op.. updated it with playdates for coming weeks. they are all past pd games.. 
this is exam season for many(april-may).. we'll definitely do new games soon after everyone is free.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 19, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> check the op.. updated it with playdates for coming weeks. they are all past pd games..
> this is exam season for many(april-may).. we'll definitely do new games soon after everyone is free.



already checked dude its all booked till may idk how though.......


----------



## snap (Apr 19, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> Alti done . Vignesh is busy on some other things . So we need someone to host now .



the noob guest was me in altitude


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 19, 2013)

snap said:


> the noob guest was me in altitude



wow one more pilot here.. 
guess it's time for us to form a alti clan.. we have ten+ alti players here ;D


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 20, 2013)

snap said:


> the noob guest was me in altitude



Change your name in game 



Digital Fragger said:


> wow one more pilot here..
> guess it's time for us to form a alti clan.. we have ten+ alti players here ;D



Alti has clans ?


----------



## Vyom (Apr 20, 2013)

How effective is XBox controller in TMNF? 
I was planning to buy one since long, and now that I find the car hard to control through keyboard, I am planning to buy an XBox controller.

I am aware of how good XBox controller really is, but I wanted to know how effective it is with respect to TNMF alone....


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 20, 2013)

Anyone playing COD4


----------



## DDIF (Apr 20, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Anyone playing COD4


Can play in night if have at least three players to play with.


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 20, 2013)

ok i m in after 9PM

EDIT: Have anyone Downloaded Ridge Racer Unbound looks good
*store.steampowered.com/app/202310/


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 20, 2013)

Anyone playing anything now?


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 20, 2013)

*It's been hard to pass download links, server details, game setup guides etc individually. And to avoid consistency problems we need those things to be sorted.. so to make the work easier for us from now on wards all the download links and server details will be posted onto steam group discussions. This also avoids the cluttering of op.

Also the links, guides etc of all games will be maintained even after the playdates for reference. this way you can have access to download links to  games that were playdates previously anytime.

just visit the  playdate steam group and click on discussions tab for  download links and details regarding connecting to and hosting servers.*


*i.imgur.com/2IGQFBDh.png

*i.imgur.com/wwZXFcOh.png


*feel free to use the discussions area on steam.  Queries can be posted here or on steam group discussions.*


----------



## Vyom (Apr 20, 2013)

Vyom said:


> How effective is XBox controller in TMNF?
> I was planning to buy one since long, and now that I find the car hard to control through keyboard, I am planning to buy an XBox controller.
> 
> I am aware of how good XBox controller really is, but I wanted to know how effective it is with respect to TNMF alone....



I know I was being offtopic, so thanks for giving me what I deserved.. :/
But, I bought the Controller anyway.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 20, 2013)

Vyom said:


> I know I was being offtopic, so thanks for giving me what I deserved.. :/
> But, I bought the Controller anyway.



haha.. no.. prolly no one  has played tmnf with controller. but flyingcow and alluazad play with controller iirc. they can help you if they see your post. congrats on the purchase btw.


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 20, 2013)

Guys TMNF server is up join Now


----------



## snap (Apr 20, 2013)

Vyom said:


> I know I was being offtopic, so thanks for giving me what I deserved.. :/
> But, I bought the Controller anyway.



you should post a review that will help other members.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 21, 2013)

snap said:


> you should post a review that will help other members.



Pics in this post: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/45694-post-your-latest-purchase-613.html#post1888499

XBox Controller needs no reviews!


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 21, 2013)

make sure your keyboard keys are still in place after all these trackmania sessions... one more trackmania playdate tonight.. be ready with your gear.


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 21, 2013)

anyone playing anything


----------



## Niilesh (Apr 21, 2013)

Did everyone forgot about the Play date?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 21, 2013)

Niilesh said:


> Did everyone forgot about the Play date?



looks like it 

I am starting ... International Room 1 inbuilt maps.


----------



## Niilesh (Apr 21, 2013)

Everybody Join in


----------



## Sudh4r (Apr 22, 2013)

Err. You guys played Y'Day ?

P.S Alas  Downloaded COD 4


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 22, 2013)

Sudh4r said:


> Err. You guys played Y'Day ?
> 
> P.S Alas  Downloaded COD 4



Already done will you play COD4 tonight if yes i am in.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 22, 2013)

Sudh4r said:


> Err. You guys played Y'Day ?
> 
> P.S Alas  Downloaded COD 4



Do you have all patches installed? Ensure you have up to 1.7 and then join the server given in the OP. I can join after 6:30 - 7:00.


----------



## DDIF (Apr 22, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Already done will you play COD4 tonight if yes i am in.



 You skipped yesterday, don't skip today.



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Do you have all patches installed? Ensure you have up to 1.7 and then join the server given in the OP. I can join after 6:30 - 7:00.



I am in provided we have at least four players. 
Anyone interested in *Resident Evil 5* co-op gameplay on Sunday Morning?


----------



## sahil1033 (Apr 22, 2013)

anyone for COD today?


----------



## Niilesh (Apr 22, 2013)

Screenshots of the small playdate we had yesterday


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/npnIZ3J.jpg
*i.imgur.com/kjBvHHT.jpg
*i.imgur.com/PP1MyEG.jpg


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 22, 2013)

Missed yesterday's playdate.  Had to go for a party.
Btw anyone up for playing anything now?


----------



## sahil1033 (Apr 22, 2013)

Vignesh B said:


> Missed yesterday's playdate.  Had to go for a party.
> Btw anyone up for playing anything now?



i'm in for COD


----------



## Sudh4r (Apr 22, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Do you have all patches installed? Ensure you have up to 1.7 and then join the server given in the OP. I can join after 6:30 - 7:00.



No not yet . I have to.


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 22, 2013)

@ ManiDhillon Yeah..!! will not skip today


----------



## sahil1033 (Apr 22, 2013)

why is the COD server stuck?


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 22, 2013)

sahil1033 said:


> why is the COD server stuck?



Who is playing now???


----------



## sahil1033 (Apr 22, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Who is playing now???


no one is playing and no one can play even, it's stuck at same place and it's been days the server is in the same position


----------



## DDIF (Apr 22, 2013)

sahil1033 said:


> no one is playing and no one can play even, it's stuck at same place and it's been days the server is in the same position


Oh we played yesterday, but there is no fun with only two people. Lets decide a time.
And don't bail out after deciding.


----------



## aaruni (Apr 23, 2013)

How about COD today, between 10 AM, and 2 PM ?


----------



## DDIF (Apr 23, 2013)

aaruni said:


> How about COD today, between 10 AM, and 2 PM ?



Negative, very busy for daytime. What about after 6 PM?


----------



## aaruni (Apr 23, 2013)

negative for evening.


----------



## DDIF (Apr 23, 2013)

aaruni said:


> negative for evening.


 Anyway you can join us on this week's playdate.

*Okay, anyone else up for COD4 matche tonight?*


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 23, 2013)

ManiDhillon said:


> *Okay, anyone else up for COD4 matche tonight?*


Am in. Yesterday, BSNL's servers went kaput.


----------



## DDIF (Apr 23, 2013)

Vignesh B said:


> Am in. Yesterday, BSNL's servers went kaput.


You and me = 2players. Need more. I know Desmond will be there so thats three.


----------



## sahil1033 (Apr 23, 2013)

ManiDhillon said:


> You and me = 2players. Need more. I know Desmond will be there so thats three.


I'm always in


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 23, 2013)

count me too  
Edit : After 9.30PM


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 23, 2013)

was busy with exams. so couldn't co-ordinate for tmnf playdate.. will surely join the coming dvd celebration playdate next month..


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 23, 2013)

In for COD today from 9.30pm onwards


----------



## DDIF (Apr 23, 2013)

*Allu Azad, shreymittal, sahil1033, Vignesh B, ManiDhillon and DesmondDavid* are in for COD4 after *9:30 PM*. It means we have six players.
Anyone else up for Call of Duty 4?

P.S: Please don't leave mid game guys. And the server is updated to *16 slots*, so we can accommodate more people on playdate.


----------



## aaruni (Apr 23, 2013)

Mani : I can try, but don't count on it...


----------



## sahil1033 (Apr 23, 2013)

ManiDhillon said:


> *Allu Azad, shreymittal, sahil1033, Vignesh B, ManiDhillon and DesmondDavid* are in for COD4 after *9:30 PM*. It means we have six players.
> Anyone else up for Call of Duty 4?
> 
> P.S: Please don't leave mid game guys. And the server is updated to *16 slots*, so we can accommodate more people on playdate.


gamersguild.in server down right now?


----------



## DDIF (Apr 23, 2013)

sahil1033 said:


> gamersguild.in server down right now?



Server up and running fine. You should download xfire and add it to the custom servers. Easy to keep tabs on uptime and pings.



aaruni said:


> Mani : I can try, but don't count on it...



Well it will be fun, so try to be there.


----------



## sahil1033 (Apr 23, 2013)

ManiDhillon said:


> Server up and running fine. You should download xfire and add it to the custom servers. Easy to keep tabs on uptime and pings.
> 
> 
> 
> Well it will be fun, so try to be there.


i do have xfire but avoid using it (it doesn't run without updating and i can't keep updating everytime on a 2G connection ), instead i use gametracker


----------



## DDIF (Apr 23, 2013)

sahil1033 said:


> i do have xfire but avoid using it (it doesn't run without updating and i can't keep updating everytime on a 2G connection ), instead i use gametracker


GameTracker don't have much features compared to xfire and I haven't seen any xfire update for two months.
P.S: You will play with 2G connection???


----------



## sahil1033 (Apr 23, 2013)

ManiDhillon said:


> GameTracker don't have much features compared to xfire and I haven't seen any xfire update for two months.
> P.S: You will play with 2G connection???


okay then, i'll update xfire tomorrow and see into this matter.
well that's weird but yes i've a 2G pack activated but i run it on 3G network and i get a ping around 200 and sometimes around 150


----------



## d3p (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm in for COD 4 MW.


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 23, 2013)

@mani downloaded xfire but how to add cod 4 any tutorials plz


----------



## sahil1033 (Apr 23, 2013)

waiting for players on the server, join in fellas


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 23, 2013)

sahil1033 said:


> waiting for players on the server, join in fellas



Howw??


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 23, 2013)

Press ~ in the main menu.
Type "connect 103.2.238.60".


----------



## DDIF (Apr 23, 2013)

Press tilde (~) and enter this:

```
/connect 103.2.238.60:28960
```


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 23, 2013)

what is happening ?

BAD SERVER !


----------



## sahil1033 (Apr 23, 2013)

laggy server, get this fixed ManiDhillon ASAP and we'll play tomorrow also
same time


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 23, 2013)

Yeah, it was a bit too laggy today. Hope it gets rectified by tomorrow.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 23, 2013)

any1 cs or alti if you are not playing cod ?

edit: cs server up 

ip: <snip>

steam only server.


----------



## DDIF (Apr 24, 2013)

sahil1033 said:


> laggy server, get this fixed ManiDhillon ASAP and we'll play tomorrow also
> same time





Vignesh B said:


> Yeah, it was a bit too laggy today. Hope it gets rectified by tomorrow.



Server was updated with two addtional slots today, so may be that is the reason. I will see what I can do.
But whatever, lag or no lag it was awesome though I don't know that we got pwned by a hacker or a pro.
*Screens:*



Spoiler



*manidhillon.com/screenshots/Untitled.jpg

*manidhillon.com/screenshots/Untitled2.jpg

*manidhillon.com/screenshots/Untitled3.jpg

*manidhillon.com/screenshots/Untitled4.jpg



Tomorrow at same time *9:30 PM*


----------



## sahil1033 (Apr 24, 2013)

who's SN OW! ??


----------



## Desmond (Apr 24, 2013)

sahil1033 said:


> who's SN OW! ??



Some guy, not from TDF.


----------



## DDIF (Apr 24, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Some guy, not from TDF.


Desmond they way he was switching guns and points and his rank doesn't coincide, Hacks?
P.S: The lag is fixed.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 24, 2013)

ManiDhillon said:


> Desmond they way he was switching guns and points and his rank doesn't coincide, Hacks?
> P.S: The lag is fixed.



His performance did dip after turning on PB, but yet he had some skills.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Apr 24, 2013)

Finally!!!! This thread has been made a Sticky.   

Shiva


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 24, 2013)

ManiDhillon said:


> P.S: The lag is fixed.


That's good. 
So, tonight shall we have another go?


----------



## sahil1033 (Apr 24, 2013)

Vignesh B said:


> That's good.
> So, tonight shall we have another go?



sure 



ManiDhillon said:


> Desmond they way he was switching guns and points and his rank doesn't coincide, Hacks?
> P.S: The lag is fixed.



i'm pretty sure he was hacking but still he had some skills
i guess he was using aimbot


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 24, 2013)

I am in the COD4 Server ? Anyone join .


----------



## d3p (Apr 24, 2013)

Me for sure Provided No Lag...

EDIT : Is anyone able to connect to the COD4 server ??? 

I can't able to connect. Let me know, in case of any changes in the server link..


----------



## sahil1033 (Apr 24, 2013)

me too can't connect to the server, for the time connect to this server, 183.82.98.7:28943
waiting for you all


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 24, 2013)

Guys join 183.82.98.7:28943


----------



## d3p (Apr 24, 2013)

ok, join after quick dinner


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 24, 2013)

^^ Jumping in.


----------



## sahil1033 (Apr 24, 2013)

@ManiDhillon, do something regarding the server. Jo!ster has been ruining our mini playdates. Anyways, thanks to dG|Alpha| 
had fun playing with *vignesh* and *rajatgod512* and rajat, you played very well today, keep it up


----------



## DDIF (Apr 25, 2013)

sahil1033 said:


> @ManiDhillon, do something regarding the server. Jo!ster has been ruining our mini playdates. Anyways, thanks to dG|Alpha|
> had fun playing with *vignesh* and *rajatgod512* and rajat, you played very well today, keep it up


Oh I was unavailable last night, sorry. So the server was gain laggy? I checked it myself, it was fixed. What was the problem?
P.S: I won't be able to join tonight also, I am going to Delhi. I will be back tomorrow and will join the fun, before going I am gonna do everything to get it fixed. So you can join in night.


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 25, 2013)

ManiDhillon said:


> Oh I was unavailable last night, sorry. So the server was gain laggy? I checked it myself, it was fixed. What was the problem?


No one was able to connect only. So, we were on another server.


----------



## sahil1033 (Apr 25, 2013)

ManiDhillon said:


> Oh I was unavailable last night, sorry. So the server was gain laggy? I checked it myself, it was fixed. What was the problem?
> P.S: I won't be able to join tonight also, I am going to Delhi. I will be back tomorrow and will join the fun, before going I am gonna do everything to get it fixed. So you can join in night.



couldn't connect to gamersguild.in server, so i redirected them to dg|Alpha|


----------



## aaruni (Apr 25, 2013)

Couldn't play yesterday. Anyone available now for COD ?


----------



## sahil1033 (Apr 25, 2013)

aaruni said:


> Couldn't play yesterday. Anyone available now for COD ?



Me


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Apr 25, 2013)

Anybody up for cod today night?? I'm available from 8:30-9:30pm .

Shiva


----------



## Desmond (Apr 25, 2013)

If I am not already playing Dota at that time, you can count me in.


----------



## abhidev (Apr 25, 2013)

is there a server for cz ?


----------



## d3p (Apr 25, 2013)

abhidev said:


> is there a server for cz ?



What is CZ ?? I heard CS.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 25, 2013)

abhidev said:


> is there a server for cz ?





d3p said:


> What is CZ ?? I heard CS.



condition zero probably.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Apr 25, 2013)

People who want to join cod match pm me. 
Ip:122.174.30.8
Server name : Shiva Kanth

Edit: it will be open till 7:45-8pm. after that i have to go, so please join quickly.Edit 2: closed server. No one joined, so decided to close.

Shiva


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 25, 2013)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> People who want to join cod match pm me.
> Server name : Shiva Kanth
> Pass: pm me
> 
> ...



protip: if you want people to quickly join you, you should quickly post the pass here. you may use spoiler tags. 
that would save time and effort for everyone including you. you can play the game instead of keep checking the pms. 

edit: where's the ip?


----------



## DDIF (Apr 26, 2013)

*Back from Delhi.*

So who is up for *COD4 Tonight??*


----------



## Desmond (Apr 26, 2013)

I am as always, just ping me on Steam when you are going to play.



Digital Fragger said:


> protip: if you want people to quickly join you, you should quickly post the pass here. you may use spoiler tags.
> that would save time and effort for everyone including you. you can play the game instead of keep checking the pms.
> 
> edit: where's the ip?



IP is in OP, isn't it?

Also, there's no password.


----------



## d3p (Apr 26, 2013)

ManiDhillon said:


> *Back from Delhi.*
> 
> So who is up for *COD4 Tonight??*



I might join. Are you still Hosting the server ??


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 26, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I am as always, just ping me on Steam when you are going to play.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


was replying to quoted post.


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 26, 2013)

Yeah me too join tonight 
Exams Over today


----------



## DDIF (Apr 26, 2013)

d3p said:


> I might join. Are you still Hosting the server ??



Yep still hosting. Okay so we have four confirmed players for tonight. *Guys, anyone else?*


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 26, 2013)

^ count me in!


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Apr 26, 2013)

Me!! Available till 9pm

Shiva


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 26, 2013)

who all have cs go?


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Apr 26, 2013)

dont have.  

Shiva


----------



## d3p (Apr 26, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> who all have cs go?



Go to steam & view directly who & all have CS : GO

I've btw.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Apr 26, 2013)

im up for cod4 ,btw IP ?

im up for cod4 ,btw IP ?


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 26, 2013)

d3p said:


> Go to steam & view directly who & all have CS : GO
> 
> I've btw.



sorry, instructions unclear. could you please elaborate?

i don't have everyone here on friends list to check on steam if that's what you are suggesting.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 26, 2013)

I am in the COD 4 server, roaming alone. Join fast.

103.2.238.60

Ping me on steam if anyone interested in playing COD4.

EDIT : I have CS:GO.


----------



## DDIF (Apr 26, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I am in the COD 4 server, roaming alone. Join fast.
> 
> 103.2.238.60
> 
> ...



You're not there. Anyway I will join at 10, have some work to finish before that. So everyone lets join the party ate *10:00 PM*

*P.S: Seriously guys, you committed and just me and Desmond there???*


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 26, 2013)

ManiDhillon said:


> You're not there. Anyway I will join at 10, have some work to finish before that. So everyone lets join the party ate *10:00 PM*
> 
> *P.S: Seriously guys, you committed and just me and Desmond there???*



I could not connect to server , I tried at least 6-7 times .


----------



## d3p (Apr 27, 2013)

Me too, i tried for almost 15 minutes & gave up after rebooting the modem.

How about tmrw ?? Time 10:00pm


----------



## DDIF (Apr 27, 2013)

d3p said:


> Me too, i tried for almost 15 minutes & gave up after rebooting the modem.
> 
> How about tmrw ?? Time 10:00pm



May be issue with your ISP, there were just me, DesmondDavid and Nilesh there.
Anyway tonight again from *9:00 PM Onwards*.


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 27, 2013)

Sorry guys dint join game yesterday because of powercut.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 27, 2013)

We have an unofficial Garena clan for TMNF players for TDF members: Garena - The Official Site

*i.minus.com/ibcw2w2f5TxFp8.jpg

Join in.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 27, 2013)

Well me, Nipun & Serpent are playing Just Cause 2 MP. 

Today me and Nipun were playing. Things were getting interesting but then.......a power cut


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 27, 2013)

I'm in for COD from 8-9 PM onwards ..


----------



## rock2702 (Apr 27, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> I'm in for COD from 8-9 PM onwards ..



Bro your avatar is from the movie "The Ring"?


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 27, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> Bro your avatar is from the movie "The Ring"?



Ah!, you got me .


----------



## Niilesh (Apr 27, 2013)

Vyom said:


> We have an unofficial Garena clan for TMNF players for TDF members: Garena - The Official Site
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Applied


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 27, 2013)

Who started the clan ?


----------



## Niilesh (Apr 27, 2013)

I think it was Vyom(as he has been marked as 'clan lord')


----------



## sahil1033 (Apr 27, 2013)

So, any COD plans for tonight?


----------



## Niilesh (Apr 27, 2013)

Anyone want to play COD or altitude or CS?(now)


----------



## DDIF (Apr 27, 2013)

sahil1033 said:


> So, any COD plans for tonight?



Tonight afterwards 9.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 27, 2013)

Niilesh said:


> Anyone want to play COD or altitude or CS?(now)



^ ready for either cs or alti.


----------



## sahil1033 (Apr 27, 2013)

ManiDhillon said:


> Tonight afterwards 9.


okay, count me in then


----------



## Niilesh (Apr 27, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> ^ ready for either cs or alti.


We should decide a server then...(or can you host?)


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 27, 2013)

Niilesh said:


> Anyone want to play COD or altitude or CS?(now)





Niilesh said:


> We should decide a server then...(or can you host?)



i can host.. msg me on steam.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 27, 2013)

Niilesh said:


> Applied



Added. 
I am about to host a match of TMNF tomorrow night. With hand picked custom maps. One of them will include "Golf"!


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 27, 2013)

Vyom said:


> Added.
> I am about to host a match of TMNF tomorrow night. With hand picked custom maps. One of them will include "Golf"!



not at cod timings please.. 

*edit: @Nilesh, shreymittal  playing condition zero@ *<snip>


editedit: for those asking cod download links........

*steamcommunity.com/groups/tdfplaydate/discussions/0/


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 27, 2013)

Vyom said:


> Added.
> I am about to host a match of TMNF tomorrow night. With hand picked custom maps. One of them will include "Golf"!


That was an epic map!
At first, I didn't know what to do, after I knew, I started missing the holes  Let's see how I fare this time around.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 27, 2013)

I am in the COD4 Server , anyone wanna join ?  connect 103.2.238.60:28960


----------



## Vyom (Apr 28, 2013)

Vignesh B said:


> That was an epic map!
> At first, I didn't know what to do, after I knew, I started missing the holes  Let's see how I fare this time around.



Glad you liked that track. So anyway.. timings confirmed:

*TMNF match on 28th April 2013.  *
Start Time: *7 PM IST*. 
End Time: *Until you can play.* 
Server: *TDFLand*. (Join from Garena's International 001 room.)
Password: *tdf* (to thwart non TDF people).
Maps: Handpicked maps. Start up with simple map to warm up. Then proceed to more good ones. With as I learned, major attraction to be *Golf Track.*
Game mode: *Rounds.* 
Score Limit: *40 each track.*


----------



## DDIF (Apr 28, 2013)

^^ But buddy today is COD4 Playdate. So..???


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Apr 28, 2013)

anybody up for pre-playdate cod4 match?? I people are willing, i can host.

Shiva


----------



## aaruni (Apr 28, 2013)

in a few hours, maybe. now completing school work. at around 10 or 12, I'll try.



Vyom said:


> Glad you liked that track. So anyway.. timings confirmed:
> 
> *TMNF match on 28th April 2013.  *
> Start Time: *7 PM IST*.
> ...





ManiDhillon said:


> ^^ But buddy today is COD4 Playdate. So..???



Vyom : make your timings from 7 to 8:30, or something like that. Playdate is from 9.


----------



## DDIF (Apr 28, 2013)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> anybody up for pre-playdate cod4 match?? I people are willing, i can host.
> 
> Shiva



Pre Playdate as in NOW??


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Apr 28, 2013)

Anytime. If people are coming, i can host. timings depend on when people are free. i am available from now till 2-3pm.  

Shiva

Sever ip : 63.146.124.21:20800
no pass join quickly.

Shiva


----------



## DDIF (Apr 28, 2013)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> Anytime. If people are coming, i can host. timings depend on when people are free. i am available from now till 2-3pm.
> Sever ip : 63.146.124.21:20800
> no pass join quickly.



LOL, why you need to host a server?
Our own server is online 24x7
Server IP: *103.2.238.60:28960*


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Apr 28, 2013)

ManiDhillon said:


> LOL, why you need to host a server?
> Our own server is online 24x7
> Server IP: *103.2.238.60:28960*



not working

Shiva

server down. it has been closed.

Shiva


----------



## Vyom (Apr 28, 2013)

aaruni said:


> Vyom : make your timings from 7 to 8:30, or something like that. Playdate is from 9.


 
No one's forced to play TMNF, or to continue to play it, if he wants to play COD from 9. 
And on IRC, you told you weren't gonna allowed to play for more than half hour anyway. And which you are dedicating for COD. 

So, can I get confirmed participants for TMNF @7 PM today? You can drop down confirmation as comment to my post, here on the clan page: Garena - The Official Site


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 28, 2013)

COD4: MW PlayDate tonight 28 April 2013, Sunday 08:00 PM onwards


Server IP is *103.2.238.60:28960*


*cache.www.gametracker.com/server_info/103.2.238.60:28960/b_560_95_1.png


Please confirm who will be there, also what modes will you like to play tonight?
I suggest: *Team Deathmatch > Domination > Search & Destroy*
Also pick what maps do you want to play.

edit: server is 24x7 online.  server being shown on offline is a gametracker issue.


----------



## aaruni (Apr 28, 2013)

@fragger : I'll be there. Team DM, or Headquarters, any one of these two. The other game modes, I have no experience.

Maps : Water works, vacant, shipment, kill house, strike.


----------



## DDIF (Apr 28, 2013)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> not working
> 
> Shiva
> 
> ...



Are bhai, down down kehne se pehle at least check it by joining. It is working. Don't see the gametracker status, gametracker is experiencing some problems.
Just join the server, it is working fine.



Digital Fragger said:


> Please confirm who will be there, also what modes will you like to play tonight?



I will be there. And gametracker is mistakenly showing the server as offline but the server is *ONLINE.*
I prefer *TDM & Domination*


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 28, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would be in by 9. Maps and game modes :  Anything which is noob friendly.


----------



## HCgamer101 (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi , guys im new to tdf. Can i join in ? thanks... which games are you guys planning to play?


----------



## sahil1033 (Apr 28, 2013)

I'll be there
*TDM* or *FFA* or *DM*
Any map *except* for Bloc, Overgrown, Creek.

*m!ndf**k*


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 28, 2013)

please test in prior whether you can connect to cod server or not. report if you have any issues.


----------



## DDIF (Apr 28, 2013)

HCgamer101 said:


> Hi , guys im new to tdf. Can i join in ? thanks... which games are you guys planning to play?



You are welcome to join, we are playing Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare Multi Player tonight.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Apr 28, 2013)

ManiDhillon said:


> Are bhai, down down kehne se pehle at least check it by joining. It is working. Don't see the gametracker status, gametracker is experiencing some problems.
> Just join the server, it is working fine.



I tried and then only posted. When I try to connect it says " Awaiting connection " for 11secs and then says server timed out. Will try later. Reg. Maps and modes, I am open to anything except killhouse . I tried it out on a few foreign servers and kept dieing. IMO , it is a small map for a large number of people. Also , can you keep to game noob-friendly?  I am new to such games and keep dieing .  

Shiva


----------



## Niilesh (Apr 28, 2013)

Anyone want to play COD now?


----------



## DDIF (Apr 28, 2013)

Niilesh said:


> Anyone want to play COD now?



Come online on server, I am there.


----------



## HCgamer101 (Apr 28, 2013)

ManiDhillon said:


> Come online on server, I am there.



ill come at about 8.30 .. is that okay? hope we have more people then


----------



## Niilesh (Apr 28, 2013)

ManiDhillon said:


> Come online on server, I am there.


I am there now


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Apr 28, 2013)

anybody there?? i am in the server. want a quick match??

Shiva


----------



## aaruni (Apr 28, 2013)

so, playdate on ?


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 28, 2013)

aaruni said:


> so, playdate on ?



yes.. 

join
*103.2.238.60:28960*


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 28, 2013)

Couldn't join because of power cut ! 
Joining now


----------



## Vyom (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks to those who made TMNF playdate a success. Vignesh, Flyingcowfx and later Anorion. Well, it kinda was. We had fun.
Couldn't reach to Golf, since there were many tracks in between which proved difficult to complete. But next time I would ensure, we play Golf first! 

Call me anytime for the next playdate. After 7 on weekdays, and anytime on weekends.


----------



## DDIF (Apr 28, 2013)

*Wow, tonight was really awesome.*
We had players to full capacity at a point. Unfortunately I only took one screenshot. If anyone has acreens, then pls upload.
*manidhillon.com/screenshots/PD.jpg


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 28, 2013)

Frequent powercuts and *mosquitoes* ruined my game !


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 28, 2013)

ManiDhillon said:


> *Wow, tonight was really awesome.*
> We had players to full capacity at a point. Unfortunately I only took one screenshot. If anyone has acreens, then pls upload.
> *manidhillon.com/screenshots/PD.jpg



lol c my rank


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 29, 2013)

Vyom said:


> Thanks to those who made TMNF playdate a success. Vignesh, Flyingcowfx and later Anorion. Well, it kinda was. We had fun.
> Couldn't reach to Golf, since there were many tracks in between which proved difficult to complete. But next time I would ensure, we play Golf first!
> 
> Call me anytime for the next playdate. After 7 on weekdays, and anytime on weekends.


It was fun! From next time around, try to keep it on Saturday to prevent clashing with the Sunday playdate.



Allu Azad said:


> Frequent powercuts and *mosquitoes* ruined my game !


Get an All-out/Mortein/Good-night etc etc dude. 

Btw, who were GREEN BERET and Guess who's back?


----------



## sahil1033 (Apr 29, 2013)

ManiDhillon said:


> *Wow, tonight was really awesome.*
> We had players to full capacity at a point. Unfortunately I only took one screenshot. If anyone has acreens, then pls upload.
> *manidhillon.com/screenshots/PD.jpg



z3r0 pro \m/



Vignesh B said:


> It was fun! From next time around, try to keep it on Saturday to prevent clashing with the Sunday playdate.
> 
> 
> Get an All-out/Mortein/Good-night etc etc dude.
> ...



GREEN BERET is not from tdf and keep guessing, who's 'guess whos back' 
p.s. - he's from tdf


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 29, 2013)

Vignesh B said:


> It was fun! From next time around, try to keep it on Saturday to prevent clashing with the Sunday playdate.
> 
> 
> Get an All-out/Mortein/Good-night etc etc dude.
> ...





sahil1033 said:


> z3r0 pro \m/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i didn't join the game but i'm sure who's guess who's back.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Apr 29, 2013)

I know.  .

Hint :-

He was also called TTFY

Shiva


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 29, 2013)

Lots of guys are in 55 level 
_//haxors _


----------



## DDIF (Apr 30, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> Lots of guys are in 55 level
> _//haxors _



I can prove one guy form here who cheated. Three days ago, he is at level 20 and after three days when we again play, he is at level 55.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 30, 2013)

ManiDhillon said:


> I can prove one guy form here who cheated. Three days ago, he is at level 20 and after three days when we again play, he is at level 55.



Who is it?


----------



## sahil1033 (Apr 30, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Who is it?


Unfortunately Mani is referring me, i guess so
Is it so @mani?


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 30, 2013)

who wants to play cs go tonight?

subscribe to this community map collection
Steam Workshop :: Classics


----------



## Desmond (Apr 30, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> who wants to play cs go tonight?
> 
> subscribe to this community map collection
> Steam Workshop :: Classics



I can come. What time?

Edit : Oh man!! Those are some awesome classic maps.


----------



## avinandan012 (Apr 30, 2013)

will try to join purchase & then download....


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 30, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> who wants to play cs go tonight?
> 
> subscribe to this community map collection
> Steam Workshop :: Classics





avinandan012 said:


> will try to join purchase & then download....



awesome..



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I can come. What time?
> 
> Edit : Oh man!! Those are some awesome classic maps.



we'll see. after 9pm maybe?

also i'm game for frozensynapse anytime if anyone wants to play.


----------



## DDIF (Apr 30, 2013)

sahil1033 said:


> Unfortunately Mani is referring me, i guess so
> Is it so @mani?



So did you? Did you cheat? Profile downloads I think, right? You jumped from level 13 to level 55 in 5 days.

*P.S:* I don't remember who but one of you guys asked about why I use xFire and how to add custom servers to it. So here is why is use it, easy to join servers and to check the pings before joining.

See the images below on how to add custom server, though it is damn easy:



Spoiler



*1.* Open xfire, login and open the third tab(servers).

*manidhillon.com/screenshots/1.jpg

*2.* Right click on Favorite Servers and select *Add Custom IP to Favorites*.

*manidhillon.com/screenshots/2.jpg

*3.* Select the game as *Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare* and enter the IP and port for the server, eg: *IP 103.2.238.60 & Port 28960*.

*manidhillon.com/screenshots/3.jpg

*4.* You are all set, now you can see the PING, number of players and other information right there. You can double click the server to directly launch COD4 and join.

*manidhillon.com/screenshots/4.JPG





DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Is that even possible?



Yes Desmond, this is possible and easy to achieve but where is the fun in that?


----------



## Desmond (Apr 30, 2013)

ManiDhillon said:


> So did you? Did you cheat? Profile downloads I think, right?



Is that even possible?


----------



## avinandan012 (Apr 30, 2013)

sadness only 2% completed


----------



## sahil1033 (May 1, 2013)

ManiDhillon said:


> So did you? Did you cheat? Profile downloads I think, right? You jumped from level 13 to level 55 in 5 days.
> 
> *P.S:* I don't remember who but one of you guys asked about why I use xFire and how to add custom servers to it. So here is why is use it, easy to join servers and to check the pings before joining.
> 
> ...



Haha, so hear this carefully.
I uninstalled COD MW 2-3 months ago and and I kept the saved game files and all. Few days back I reinstalled it and applied my saved game files but to my amazement they partially worked and my stats got reset. I played from the beginning and reached till level 13-14 or whatever. One day I run COD MW through Razer Game Booster and Hola! my old stats got back. So, *NO HACKING*


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 1, 2013)

Whoever have CSGO installed, subscribe and download these maps. 

Steam Workshop :: Classics

we'll have arms race sometime soon. 

also subscribe to those simplified editions of official maps. de_dust2_se, de_inferno_se etc from workshop. 
it'll take some time since each map is around ~15mb in size.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (May 1, 2013)

@Digital Fragger,

You haven't updated the " Previous Playdates " with cod and trackmania

Shiva


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (May 1, 2013)

Today had Unplanned and Unannounced playdate in Dota 2
*imageshack.us/scaled/large/18/clinkz.jpg


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 1, 2013)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> @Digital Fragger,
> 
> You haven't updated the " Previous Playdates " with cod and trackmania
> 
> Shiva


will update it soon. 



ganeshnokiae63 said:


> Today had Unplanned and Unannounced playdate in Dota 2
> image


awesome, though i couldn't understand anything from the scoreboard except that the Dire team won.


----------



## Anorion (May 1, 2013)

gonna miss this playdate 
Basketball is as fun as golf


----------



## Allu Azad (May 2, 2013)

ManiDhillon said:


> So did you? Did you cheat? Profile downloads I think, right? You jumped from level 13 to level 55 in 5 days.
> 
> *P.S:* I don't remember who but one of you guys asked about why I use xFire and how to add custom servers to it. So here is why is use it, easy to join servers and to check the pings before joining.
> 
> ...



My XFIRE doesn't look like this and i can't see the server tab , it is not loading .


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 2, 2013)

_<snip>

cs go 


_


----------



## Allu Azad (May 2, 2013)

Ahem Ahem

Someone gift me CS GOOOOOOOOO

Any takers ?

Mani ?


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 2, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> Ahem Ahem
> 
> Someone gift me CS GOOOOOOOOO
> 
> ...



u r gifting it??


----------



## DDIF (May 3, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> My XFIRE doesn't look like this and i can't see the server tab , it is not loading .



Because you need to change the Skin to Classic, also let  it scan the games to show COD4: MW multiplayer and then you will be able to add the servers.



Allu Azad said:


> Ahem Ahem
> 
> Someone gift me CS GOOOOOOOOO
> 
> ...



Why CS: GO? If you want someone to gift you a game then why not a better one?



gta0gagan said:


> u r gifting it??



He is being kind this month, so actually he is gifting games to deserving people. 
So guys what about a match tonight?


----------



## thetechfreak (May 3, 2013)

You guys already stopped with TMNF? Is the Steam version of the game the one you play? Won't have trouble with installing Garena right?

I remember gifting a game to Aaruni once


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 3, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> You guys already stopped with TMNF? Is the Steam version of the game the one you play? Won't have trouble with installing Garena right?
> 
> I remember gifting a game to Aaruni once



Na, the next sunday playdate is trackmania. yes, you can download the game from steam but you also need to install garena to be able to join server. 
It's not really a trouble, just download garena, create a garena account and follow this guide to add trackmania downloaded from steam to garena.


ps: trackmania is bundled with this month digit dvd if you want to skip download. keep checking the op for more info.


----------



## Desmond (May 3, 2013)

How many TDF members have CS:GO? We can have a lobby match tonight.


----------



## Allu Azad (May 3, 2013)

No I don't have CS GO  That's why I asked someone to gift me . nvm .So , cod4 / tmnf / alti tonight ?


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 3, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> How many TDF members have CS:GO? We can have a lobby match tonight.



afaik d3p, tachyon, flyingcowfx, avinandan, player100 have the game installed. seems arijit, baccilus and aaruni have the game but not sure of they have it installed.


for everyone who has cs go..


----------



## sahil1033 (May 3, 2013)

No CS:GO 
Waiting for this month's digit for TMNF and I'm not sure if they will deliver the mag by 5th afternoon


----------



## d3p (May 3, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> afaik d3p, tachyon, flyingcowfx, avinandan, player100 have the game installed. seems arijit, baccilus and aaruni have the game but not sure of they have it installed.



I'm ok with the lobby, provided my pings are any good. Otherwise back to CS 1.6 Jo!ster Mumbai BG.


----------



## DDIF (May 3, 2013)

d3p said:


> I'm ok with the lobby, provided my pings are any good. Otherwise back to CS 1.6 Jo!ster Mumbai BG.



What about CS:S ??? Though I have CSZ, CS 1.6, CS:S, I just really get pwned. Don't have CS:GO, I will see if it is cheap.


----------



## Desmond (May 3, 2013)

ManiDhillon said:


> What about CS:S ??? Though I have CSZ, CS 1.6, CS:S, I just really get pwned. Don't have CS:GO, I will see if it is cheap.



It's $19.99 I guess.



Digital Fragger said:


> afaik d3p, tachyon, flyingcowfx, avinandan, player100 have the game installed. seems arijit, baccilus and aaruni have the game but not sure of they have it installed.
> 
> 
> for everyone who has cs go..



Downloaded all. All those are classic maps. Used to love Pool Day on CS 1.6.


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 3, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> It's $19.99 I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> Downloaded all. All those are classic maps. Used to love Pool Day on CS 1.6.



it's $15. should be around $10 in next sale. ₹600 on flipkart now.


----------



## flyingcow (May 3, 2013)

This thread was in digit magazine....yay!


----------



## flyingcow (May 3, 2013)

^^ so what do i do???/


----------



## Desmond (May 3, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> This thread was in digit magazine....yay!



Really? Cool. Which issue?

Been a long time since my subscription died. Is there anything good in it these days?

PS : 2000th post b1tches!!!


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (May 3, 2013)

^ Not yet reached. Lets see who posts the 2000th post??

Shiva


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 3, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> This thread was in digit magazine....yay!


high five  bro! 



dotEXE said:


> ^^ so what do i do???/


umm.. what do you do?



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Really? Cool. Which issue?
> 
> Been a long time since my subscription died. Is there anything good in it these days?
> 
> PS : 2000th post b1tches!!!


yup, some issues are bland but usually they are good. once in a while exceptionally good. editorial as usual is always interesting. fast tracks are useful if it's related to one's topics of interest. 



shivakanth.sujit said:


> ^ Not yet reached. Lets see who posts the 2000th post??
> 
> Shiva


he was saying about his 2000th post.


----------



## Niilesh (May 3, 2013)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> ^ Not yet reached. Lets see who posts the 2000th post??
> 
> Shiva


Actually he was talking about _his_ 2000th post...


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 3, 2013)

Niilesh said:


> Actually he was talking about _his_ 2000th post...



ninja'd


----------



## Desmond (May 3, 2013)

You did not say which issue was this thread featured in. I will look up.


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 3, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> You did not say which issue was this thread featured in. I will look up.



i haven't seen it  but i'm guessing it's the latest issue.


----------



## Niilesh (May 3, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> ninja'd





DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> You did not say which issue was this thread featured in. I will look up.


I think it is in the May issue as it was not there in the 2-3 past issues.


----------



## Sudh4r (May 3, 2013)

Guys long time . Any1 for TM or Q3 to9t after 9? 

OK for COD but have to PATCH .


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 3, 2013)

i have downloaded warframe amazing game guys really worth playing as a team........


----------



## flyingcow (May 3, 2013)

All those asking it was featured in this months (may) issue.... 

-The first post of this thread by digitalfragger 
-and the post by allu azad in which he says "TMNF is he best playdate game ever" 
-and the post by Rcuber- "I think I should participating, edit- again"
- And again Digital fragger saying Trackmania will be bundled in this months digit DVD, Its awesome how digit team listens to the community!"

I think the thing where Digitalfragger says "Its awesome how digit team listens to the community!" was the main reason for them to include this 

For further Reference- 
Post #1
Post #1521
Post #1522
Post #1523
From this thread were taken.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (May 3, 2013)

^ can you post a pic of it. I don't subscribe.

Thanks in Advance,

Shiva


----------



## Allu Azad (May 3, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/apo9r9D.jpg?1

Carnage took it with his lol camera , so quality is not good 

My name is there , yaaaaaaaaaaaaaay


----------



## flyingcow (May 3, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> *i.imgur.com/apo9r9D.jpg?1
> 
> Carnage took it with his lol camera , so quality is not good
> 
> My name is there , yaaaaaaaaaaaaaay



Hehe, I AM carnage


----------



## Allu Azad (May 3, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> Hehe, I AM carnage



LOL I lose track of all these different nicknames in different platforms lol


----------



## TheSloth (May 3, 2013)

Till now i didn't know this thread existed. Thankyou @Allu Azad
sad i can't download can't buy magzine, can't play.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (May 4, 2013)

^ why cant you download??

Shiva

why cant you download??

Shiva


----------



## TheSloth (May 4, 2013)

^no internet connection at home and downloading is blocked in hostel.
for few next month no money to buy magazine.


----------



## furious_gamer (May 4, 2013)

It's been more than 2 weeks since i joined any playdate. Reasons being 1. Freelancing work  2.My kid 

Will join you guys once i am free from freelancing work(I don't know when, but soon i guess).


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 4, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> LOL I lose track of all these different nicknames in different platforms lol



use add nickname in steam friends. you can keep track of everyone even if they change nicks on steam. 



Allu Azad said:


> *i.imgur.com/apo9r9D.jpg?1
> 
> Carnage took it with his lol camera , so quality is not good
> 
> My name is there , yaaaaaaaaaaaaaay








furious_gamer said:


> It's been more than 2 weeks since i joined any playdate. Reasons being 1. Freelancing work  2.My kid
> 
> Will join you guys once i am free from freelancing work(I don't know when, but soon i guess).



you should join tomorrow, it's trackmania!


----------



## Niilesh (May 4, 2013)

Hey guys how about a small playdate today?(either trackmania or COD 4)


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (May 4, 2013)

I'm Ready for COD.

Shiva


----------



## furious_gamer (May 4, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> you should join tomorrow, it's trackmania!


Going to my native...


----------



## Niilesh (May 4, 2013)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> I'm Ready for COD.
> 
> Shiva


Ok, When will you be free?

BTW Anyone else?


----------



## Sudh4r (May 4, 2013)

Niilesh said:


> Ok, When will you be free?
> 
> BTW Anyone else?



Well just now completed patching n stuffs. 

How to join ?


----------



## Niilesh (May 4, 2013)

press tilde(~), then enter ' connect 103.2.238.60:28960 '


----------



## Sudh4r (May 4, 2013)

Never Mind - Resovled the issue   Joining now .

EDIT : Err Your permanently banned from the server


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 4, 2013)

Sudh4r said:


> Never Mind - Resovled the issue   Joining now .
> 
> EDIT : Err Your permanently banned from the server



oops. isp?


----------



## Niilesh (May 4, 2013)

Sudh4r said:


> Never Mind - Resovled the issue   Joining now .
> 
> EDIT : Err Your permanently banned from the server


You are banned?
I am there now(again)


----------



## Sudh4r (May 4, 2013)

Is there a way to fix this ?

ISP : Airtel.


----------



## Niilesh (May 4, 2013)

Sudh4r said:


> Is there a way to fix this ?
> 
> ISP : Airtel.


Did you get a punkbuster ban?


----------



## Sudh4r (May 4, 2013)

No. When I connect to the server,after 2 sec I get this err.


----------



## sahil1033 (May 4, 2013)

COD today? When?


----------



## Niilesh (May 4, 2013)

^Now?


----------



## sahil1033 (May 4, 2013)

I don't always keep checking the thread, so if anyone uses *Google Talk*, kindly add me as a contact.
PM me your email ID and I'll add you up.

p.s. - I survive on a 2G connection and it's not possible to be on steam and I'm always available on GTalk. So, for instant mini playdate requests, GTalk would help me much and you people too


----------



## Allu Azad (May 5, 2013)

Excited about today's Playdate  





Ps : Everyone update your garena client beforehand for today's PD .


----------



## Vyom (May 5, 2013)

Whoever is hosting today for TMNF.. please include the Golf track! 
Included in this zip file containing 11 tracks: *vineetkumar.me/static/TMNF_Tracks/Nice.zip (295 KB).


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 5, 2013)

Vyom said:


> Whoever is hosting today for TMNF.. please include the Golf track!
> Included in this zip file containing 11 tracks: *vineetkumar.me/static/TMNF_Tracks/Nice.zip (295 KB).



nice tracks there.. will try out tonight. 

server joining and creation tutorial if anyone needs.


----------



## shreymittal (May 5, 2013)

Anyone playing today i am in.
sorry was busy with my projects and presentations.


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 5, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Anyone playing today i am in.
> sorry was busy with my projects and presentations.



yup.. tmnf.. 8 or 9pm.. what sounds better?


----------



## shreymittal (May 5, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> yup.. tmnf.. 8 or 9pm.. what sounds better?



9pM better..


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 5, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> 9pM better..



done.. 9pm garena international room 1.


----------



## Sudh4r (May 5, 2013)

Okay guys will join u @ 9.


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 5, 2013)

international room 1 racers


----------



## sam142000 (May 5, 2013)

Please have a look into this thread

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/audio/173485-sennheiser-headphone-advice.html


----------



## Vyom (May 5, 2013)

Today's playdate was good. Many joined. Although servers gave some problems. And we had to resort to untested tracks  But it was fun.

I think many didn't get Golf track, until it was too late  I hope you improve, since I am going to find more such golf tracks, or puzzles tracks. 

A screenshot: 

*i.minus.com/jboMtyROz9sqZ1.jpg

More screenshots in spoiler:


Spoiler



*i.minus.com/jbadVVKxVjhfti.jpg

*i.minus.com/jbadVVKxVjhfti.jpg

*i.minus.com/j7bqUii72Qf1j.jpg

*i.minus.com/jbihKyjRtor1PT.jpg

*i.minus.com/jbbE0nk6moewFm.jpg



More interesting tracks, and no breaks in server, coming soon. Next week or probably next to it!


----------



## flyingcow (May 6, 2013)

^^ what game is that??


----------



## flyingcow (May 6, 2013)

That is trackmania nations forever


----------



## flyingcow (May 6, 2013)

Can somebody pleas email me this game?? if you want email send me a chat mrssage


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 6, 2013)

i'll save you some time with emails and chat messages..

here you go..TrackMania Nations Forever on Steam


PS: standalone version  

*files.trackmaniaforever.com/tmnationsforever_setup.exe


----------



## flyingcow (May 6, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> i'll save you some time with emails and chat messages..
> 
> here you go..TrackMania Nations Forever on Steam



But i dont want to download such big file, just email me please i want to play today and my net is too slow to download the gaem


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 6, 2013)

sadly i could only help you with download links.  i would love to send the game to you via email or even sms if possible but my email's send button got stuck and couldn't send emails. AOL sucks right?
hope someone emails you so you need not download. 

ps: i recommend you to download the games from the links in my previous post  if you can download 700mb, else try googling for "trackmania nations forever compressed" and download. but i don't recommend it.


----------



## Desmond (May 6, 2013)

If you know what I mean :

*fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/942556_367618516675813_1540379145_n.jpg


----------



## sahil1033 (May 6, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> If you know what I mean :
> 
> *fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/942556_367618516675813_1540379145_n.jpg


----------



## d3p (May 6, 2013)

dotEXE said:


> Can somebody pleas email me this game?? if you want email send me a chat mrssage





dotEXE said:


> But i dont want to download such big file, just email me please i want to play today and my net is too slow to download the gaem



This Goes to *Dumbest Thing Ever Heard Thread....*


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 6, 2013)

can anybody here beat me in cs 1.6??


----------



## theserpent (May 6, 2013)

d3p said:


> this goes to *dumbest thing ever heard thread....*


yeahhhh


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (May 6, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> sadly i could only help you with download links.  i would love to send the game to you via email or* even sms *if possible but my email's send button got stuck and couldn't send emails. AOL sucks right?
> hope someone emails you so you need not download.
> 
> ps: i recommend you to download the games from the links in my previous post but if you can download 700mb, else try googling for "trackmania nations forever compressed" and download. but i don't recommend it.



Awesome!     "Mail Button Stuck " Hahahahaha! 

Shiva


----------



## d3p (May 6, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> can anybody here beat me in cs 1.6??



Lol...8Yrs of Cs 1.6 vs Rest. I doubt.


----------



## Desmond (May 6, 2013)

dotEXE said:


> Can somebody pleas email me this game?? if you want email send me a chat mrssage



Its available on Steam for free as well.


----------



## flyingcow (May 6, 2013)

Why are you guys making fun of me??  I am felling very bad....I hateyou guys


----------



## TheSloth (May 6, 2013)

@dotEXE: its not possible to send such a big file via mail. Ask someone in PM or google it. Take the jokes in healthy way...Chill yaar


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 6, 2013)

dotEXE said:


> Why are you guys making fun of me??  I am felling very bad....I hateyou guys



sorry bro. emailing the game doesn't skip any download on your part. you still have to download the game. and it's an unnecessary effort on our side to upload the game to you when the game is free and is readily available on internet.


----------



## darkv0id (May 6, 2013)

Umm, am I the only one who thinks that dotEXE is a somewhat obvious troll ?


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 6, 2013)

darkv0id said:


> Umm, am I the only one who thinks that dotEXE is a somewhat obvious troll ?



Apparently Not !


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 6, 2013)

who all can join a cs go private lobby at night on a weekday?


----------



## d3p (May 6, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> who all can join a cs go private lobby at night on a weekday?



I play CS everyday. I can join provided the pings are Good. Last time the pings were really bad, can't avoid.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 6, 2013)

can anyone beat me in cs? 

all the pros here???! any reply?


----------



## Desmond (May 6, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> can anyone beat me in cs?
> 
> all the pros here???! any reply?



CS 1.6 or CS:GO?

I've been out of touch with CS 1.6 for sometime. Used to have a clan in college.


----------



## d3p (May 6, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> can anyone beat me in cs?
> 
> all the pros here???! any reply?



Dude Digi is talking about CS:GO.


----------



## Desmond (May 6, 2013)

d3p said:


> Dude Digi is talking about CS:GO.



Dude, when do you guys play? Whenever, I see, no one is playing CS:GO.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 6, 2013)

mirror mirror on the wall. tell me who is the best cs 1.6 player of them all


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 6, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Dude, when do you guys play? Whenever, I see, no one is playing CS:GO.



these days i'm only playing csgo. ofcourse besides my all time fav frozen synapse. 
 if we can get 10 players we could do a private classic competitive. 
else classic casual/ arms race if we have some 6-8 players.  

there are more than 10 csgo players on tdf but we have to decide a time. how about Wednesday 9pm?

who i'm taking granted will join
1. you
2. me
3. d3p
4. flyingcowfx

aaruni, tachyon, arijit, avinandan and few other have it but not sure if they can join.

edit: 
confirmed list

digi, d3p, desmond, hunter, flyingcowfx


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 6, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> these days i'm only playing csgo. ofcourse besides my all time fav frozen synapse.
> if we can get 10 players we could do a private classic competitive.
> else classic casual/ arms race if we have some 6-8 players.
> 
> ...



cs 1.6 PLEASE !


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 6, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> can anyone beat me in cs?
> 
> all the pros here???! any reply?



dude i was already pwning u tat day even with my damn ping lol.........


----------



## d3p (May 6, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> these days i'm only playing csgo. ofcourse besides my all time fav frozen synapse.
> if we can get 10 players we could do a private classic competitive.
> else classic casual/ arms race if we have some 6-8 players.
> 
> ...



Surely


----------



## Desmond (May 7, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> these days i'm only playing csgo. ofcourse besides my all time fav frozen synapse.
> if we can get 10 players we could do a private classic competitive.
> else classic casual/ arms race if we have some 6-8 players.
> 
> ...



Ping me on Steam whenever you are going to play. I can come online after 6:30 PM.


----------



## arijitsinha (May 7, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> these days i'm only playing csgo. ofcourse besides my all time fav frozen synapse.
> if we can get 10 players we could do a private classic competitive.
> else classic casual/ arms race if we have some 6-8 players.
> 
> ...



I will try to join, but the problem is I have switched to Tata Photon+, No idea what ping i will get. Will check it today.
Date/Time? I will be available after 7-8 p.m on Weekdays.


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 7, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> I will try to join, but the problem is I have switched to Tata Photon+, No idea what ping i will get. Will check it today.
> Date/Time? I will be available after 7-8 p.m on Weekdays.


np. we'll see. as soon as we get a 8-10 confirmed players, we'll do a match.


----------



## Desmond (May 7, 2013)

Anyone in favour of AOE2 multiplayer?


----------



## Allu Azad (May 7, 2013)

Updated TF2 after a long time


----------



## Desmond (May 7, 2013)

I am playing CS:GO, come fast all those interested.


----------



## Allu Azad (May 7, 2013)

When I try to update Dota 2 , it doesn't resume ! So stopped updating it .


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 8, 2013)

CSGO... tonight . be online on steam.


----------



## Desmond (May 8, 2013)

I was online yesterday, but no one showed up.


----------



## d3p (May 8, 2013)

Sorry i was so late from office. But today for sure.

Before all these, post the server link either on the front page or over steam.


----------



## Desmond (May 8, 2013)

Whenever I try to start a bot match on any of the Workshop maps like Poolday or awp_india, I get an error saying "nomap". But I had subscribed to the list given in earlier posts.


----------



## d3p (May 8, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Whenever I try to start a bot match on any of the Workshop maps like Poolday or awp_india, I get an error saying "nomap". But I had subscribed to the list given in earlier posts.



I guess you need to download them locally in order to start a match. play Gwalior if possible.


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 8, 2013)

Steam Workshop :: DE_GWALIOR

link for gwalior. these maps are huge in size so download em in advance.


----------



## Anorion (May 8, 2013)

Soldat :: Homepage


----------



## Desmond (May 8, 2013)

Anorion said:


> Soldat :: Homepage



Soldat is still around? I remember playing it long ago when it was included in one of the Digit discs.


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 8, 2013)

CS GO.. buzz me on steam.

come online on steam everyone.

*update: classic competitve.. awesome fun.. thanks for joining flyingcow and hunter.. 

though it sucked we were matched against ranked players*.  

*cloud-2.steampowered.com/ugc/541834056644468094/BFB9981197388393142D669D0319012654D9F526/


----------



## Nerevarine (May 10, 2013)

Black ops 2 multiplayer free on steam until 12th
its a 5 GB download


----------



## Allu Azad (May 10, 2013)

5GB download for 2days gameplay 

Hmm sounds interesting


----------



## Desmond (May 10, 2013)

That's marketing bro. You will be tempted to play more and therefore pay for it after the free period ends.


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 11, 2013)

had a couple of matches today.. 
@NoasArchAngel, Avinandan, d3p, Zeus
though we lost both, we did well.. 
<need more practice> 




*cloud-2.steampowered.com/ugc/541834056703931983/6A3E6288EFCC94BEA382829DC0EBA1A5CE80A594/




*cloud-2.steampowered.com/ugc/541834056703929093/6880BA97F6F0398CA2FABAD590BA2644716C212B/


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 11, 2013)

^ Can one get the ahem version of this to work in MP ?


----------



## avinandan012 (May 11, 2013)

sad error
Failed to locate official game servers with acceptable ping.


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 12, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> ^ Can one get the ahem version of this to work in MP ?


not sure.. but i think it ain't possible cuz the game has too frequent updates. maybe some googling helps. try it.  



avinandan012 said:


> sad error
> Failed to locate official game servers with acceptable ping.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 12, 2013)

Finally downloaded TMNF. Your winning run just ended


----------



## Desmond (May 12, 2013)

So, what are we playing today?


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 12, 2013)

cs go


----------



## flyingcow (May 12, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> So, what are we playing today?



AFAIK It should be CS:GO


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 12, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> Finally downloaded TMNF. Your winning run just ended


Welcome to the club bro. You need to end our  tmnf clan leader vyom's winning spree. 



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> So, what are we playing today?


not planned anything for today. could do cs go as flyingcow suggested.


update: d3p,  me, desmond in lobby.. join lobby asap.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 12, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> not planned anything for today. could do cs go as flyingcow suggested.



i also suggested it.


----------



## Anorion (May 12, 2013)

when play tmnf


----------



## Vyom (May 12, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> Welcome to the club bro. You need to end our  tmnf clan leader vyom's winning spree.



That's an exaggeration  But thanks.
Well, not in mood to host today. Since never got a chance to explore new tracks in few days.

But if anyone is willing to host I will be happy to join. Or if its ok to play with some random tracks that is not tried to see their level of playibility, I can host.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 13, 2013)

guys bought cs go from flipkart at rs 600 i m worrying if it will work on hd 4000 in my rig as i dnt have gpu


----------



## Desmond (May 13, 2013)

If you can play Dota, then you can definitely run CS:GO, keep an eye on your settings though.


----------



## d3p (May 13, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> guys bought cs go from flipkart at rs 600 i m worrying if it will work on hd 4000 in my rig as i dnt have gpu



First of all Big Congrats. Secondly it will work if you lower the settings. Thirdly, update the game asap. Fourth, Join us today evening after 8:00pm.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 13, 2013)

Guys how about the original Crysis ? 
Its possible to play via Internet LAN


----------



## Desmond (May 13, 2013)

We should try Arms Race sometime.


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 13, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> guys bought cs go from flipkart at rs 600 i m worrying if it will work on hd 4000 in my rig as i dnt have gpu



congrats bro. yup, it runs fine on hd 4000 with gamer settings.
there's a pending 1.2gb patch. insert the dvd and update the game.


edit; I've got some shifting work, don't know if i can play csgo for next few days..


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 13, 2013)

d3p said:


> First of all Big Congrats. Secondly it will work if you lower the settings. Thirdly, update the game asap. Fourth, Join us today evening after 8:00pm.



actually i haven't received it yet ordered it online.......


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 13, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> actually i haven't received it yet ordered it online.......


Haha , unintentionally you trolled


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 13, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> Haha , unintentionally you trolled



he didnt troll, he asked his friend to get it online for him.


----------



## d3p (May 13, 2013)

So who's up for CS GO tonight ?? Come online over Steam by 8:00pm. Happy Fragging.


----------



## Vyom (May 13, 2013)

Planning for a TMNF playdate this saturday/sunday. Official announcement:
_"Next TMNF Playdate happening Saturday (18-May-2013) at 8/9 PM (tentative). (Also Sunday if no other playdate is scheduled).
Be ready for some exciting tracks."_

Applied a banner to the page. Looks cooler now innit?

*i.minus.com/j74JrGeT9Re61.jpg
Garena - The Official Site


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 13, 2013)

^^ awesome banner! added to op.


----------



## Vyom (May 13, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> ^^ awesome banner! added to op.



I just applied the forum logo on top, on an existing banner of TMNF. 

For those who are still new to TMNF, its a free multiplayer online racing game, where only one thing counts, "Your Skill". Trackmania Nations Forever (TMNF) is free version, whearas Trackmania Nations United (TMNU) is paid. All matches which is announced here, can be played from TMNF.

Game can be downloaded from steam, or any other source. But can be played independent of steam. And also to take part in multiplayer game, you need Garena. Download links and steps are mentioned in first post of this thread, and also on the Garena Clan page: Garena - The Official Site

So join in the clan if you havn't already. And ready to race this weekend!!  

Post any queries here. (Don't PM )


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 13, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> Haha , unintentionally you trolled



ii is obvious tat i will ask question of whether the game will work on my rig or not before buying / receiving it , if i already had it i would have tested it by myself and wouldn't need to post here anyways will it work with speed of 512kbps


----------



## Vyom (May 13, 2013)

^^ Wow.. you don't need to be so defensive. Besides you did ask "after you ordered"... 
Anyway, now that you have ordered it, you will know for yourself pretty soon


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 13, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> ii is obvious tat i will ask question of whether the game will work on my rig or not before buying / receiving it , if i already had it i would have tested it by myself and wouldn't need to post here anyways will it work with speed of 512kbps



I was just being funny .


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 14, 2013)

Vyom said:


> ^^ Wow.. you don't need to be so defensive. Besides you did ask "after you ordered"...
> Anyway, now that you have ordered it, you will know for yourself pretty soon



i can still return it i think they have return policy on FK or sm1 else would like to purchase it from me???
if everything fails i would simply upgrade broadband and buy the pending gpu


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 14, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> i can still return it i think they have return policy on FK or sm1 else would like to purchase it from me???
> if everything fails i would simply upgrade broadband and buy the pending gpu



i don't think it is possible to return or resell a game with activation limits. once the cd key is tied to an online account, the game dvd is pretty useless. 
not sure if that's what you asked.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 14, 2013)

The good part about TMNF is that car handling mechanism is a bit like GRiD, which I'm playing a lot lately 

Hope to meet you guys soon in a MP match


----------



## Desmond (May 14, 2013)

Anyone up for Borderlands?


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 14, 2013)

tweaked op a bit for better formatting and to find useful info easily. 

also anyone killing floor, dead island, l4d2 or warframe?

edit: post a reply if you find anything out of order in op on your browser. include your resolution.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 14, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Anyone up for Borderlands?



I'm up for Borderlands 2. My Steam ID is: wuodland.

Don't have BL1 yet 



			
				 Digital Fragger said:
			
		

> also anyone killing floor


 Have to download from Steam


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 14, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Anyone up for Borderlands?



bl2 or bl1?



thetechfreak said:


> Have to download from Steam



i just downloaded it.. it's 2.6gb. trying the solo campaign now.. hope it is as good as what reviews say.


----------



## Desmond (May 14, 2013)

I don't have BL2 and BL1 is being downloaded, should take a couple of days.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 14, 2013)

my request to include unreal tournament in one of play date was never accepted 

any1 up for counter strike  cz ???


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 14, 2013)

^find a server and pm me on steam.


----------



## Allu Azad (May 15, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> The good part about TMNF is that car handling mechanism is a bit like GRiD, which I'm playing a lot lately
> 
> Hope to meet you guys soon in a MP match



I have GRID . But I hate that game because I could never finish even a single race properly 




Is Killing Floor free ?


----------



## furious_gamer (May 15, 2013)

NO Killing floor is $19.99 on Steam.


----------



## Desmond (May 16, 2013)

Y u no like aoe2?

*i3.kym-cdn.com/entries/icons/original/000/004/006/y-u-no-guy.jpg


----------



## furious_gamer (May 16, 2013)

AOE2 is best MP game and we used to play via LAN when i was in college. It was so fun.


----------



## arijitsinha (May 16, 2013)

I have played AOE 1 and 3, but dont remember if I played 2. How can we play through internet? garena?


----------



## furious_gamer (May 16, 2013)

^^ Yes. I have seen an icon in garena room.


----------



## Desmond (May 16, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> I have played AOE 1 and 3, but dont remember if I played 2. How can we play through internet? garena?



Yes, we can play through Garena. 

You've probably played AOE2. AOE1 is not so popular.


----------



## d3p (May 16, 2013)

CS GO is 559 at Flipkart.

Link  :  Counter Strike: Global Offensive (PC & MAC Compatible) -: Flipkart.com


----------



## arijitsinha (May 16, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> You've probably played AOE2. AOE1 is not so popular.



May be.. 

Lets try to host today, we can play this weekend..!!

Edit:-



> As of June 2006, The MSN Gaming Zone CD-ROM section was shut down for Age of Empires players, as well as many other CD-ROM games. However multi-player matchmaking is still possible via GameRanger or Voobly



If garena doesnot work, we can use gameranger.


----------



## Desmond (May 16, 2013)

d3p said:


> CS GO is 559 at Flipkart.
> 
> Link  :  Counter Strike: Global Offensive (PC & MAC Compatible) -: Flipkart.com



But you will still have to download about 1-2 GB of data more after installing.



arijitsinha said:


> May be..
> 
> Lets try to host today, we can play this weekend..!!
> 
> ...



Sure, come online today and we can try. I think Garena will work, I've played on it before.

Also, there's AOE2 HD available on Steam, if anyone interested.

*store.steampowered.com/app/221380/?snr=1_7_15__13


----------



## d3p (May 16, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> But you will still have to download about 1-2 GB of data more after installing.



I guess CS GO over steam is pretty costly compared to Flipkart other than the download. I guess it was 19$ or something [not sure, can't access steam from Office]


----------



## Desmond (May 16, 2013)

d3p said:


> I guess CS GO over steam is pretty costly compared to Flipkart other than the download. I guess it was 19$ or something [not sure, can't access steam from Office]



I know, just informing you of the extra download. Many of my non steam friends have griped over this.

On a side note :

Ensembles future plans now dismissed by Microsoft.

*i.imgur.com/nhDzEKn.jpg


----------



## arijitsinha (May 16, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Sure, come online today and we can try. I think Garena will work, I've played on it before.
> 
> Also, there's AOE2 HD available on Steam, if anyone interested.
> 
> Age of Empires II HD on Steam



AOE2HD is not so good. some review said AOE 3 is better than this. I checked when it was released, Dont know if they fixed those issues or not.


----------



## furious_gamer (May 16, 2013)

AOE2 HD is nothing but remastered HD version of AOE 2, and if you don't like AOE2, you don't like AOE2 HD. Simple as that. Correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## arijitsinha (May 16, 2013)

I mean the remake is not good. It is almost same as AOE2. Nothing new added, and graphics is worse than AOE3. Some bugs/glitches ,Lag in multilayer etc.



d3p said:


> I guess CS GO over steam is pretty costly compared to Flipkart other than the download. I guess it was 19$ or something [not sure, can't access steam from Office]



Steam prices are always costly than FK, except sale times. During sales CS:GO went down to $7.5 .


----------



## furious_gamer (May 16, 2013)

^^ IMO FK deal on CS:GO is worth. But i have already crossed my monthly budget by buying FC3 & HAWX2 and some other AAA titles 

Will buy few days later, if deal is still on FK.


----------



## theserpent (May 17, 2013)

CS GO F2P still Sunday lets have a tdf match on Sunday or maybe tomorrow

+ cs:go is like 7.5$ today


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 17, 2013)

Try cs go before you buy. free on steam this weekend.


----------



## theserpent (May 17, 2013)

^ Yup i am


----------



## furious_gamer (May 17, 2013)

Purchased CS:GO.... Will download by today.


----------



## theserpent (May 17, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Purchased CS:GO.... Will download by today.



umm, you should have tried it first
As many servers have high ping
Noah told me to test
how much ping you getting to this 175.100.184.18 see in CMD


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 17, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Purchased CS:GO.... Will download by today.



steam or fk?

and for ping issues, i don't have any.. i get 30-40  ping on many servers. seeing pings from server browser's doesn't work on cs go cuz cs:go doesn't show all servers in server browsers. they have many servers hidden from server browser to find them through "find a game" for casual and matchmaking systems.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 17, 2013)

> steam or fk?


 Both of the, have Steamworks, it doesn't matter where.

BTW I too am thinking of buting CSGO on steam for $7.49


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 17, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> Both of the, have Steamworks, it doesn't matter where.
> 
> BTW I too am thinking of buting CSGO on steam for $7.49



yh i know.. was just asking to see what deal made furious_gamer cross his monthly budget.


----------



## furious_gamer (May 17, 2013)

theserpent said:


> umm, you should have tried it first
> As many servers have high ping
> Noah told me to test
> how much ping you getting to this 175.100.184.18 see in CMD



Ping statistics for 175.100.184.18:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 172ms, Maximum = 214ms, Average = 184ms

Is this ping ok to play?


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 17, 2013)

^playable but you'll want to have less than that. that is not the only cs go server, so don't worry about it. just download the game and find a server yourselves from the game.


----------



## furious_gamer (May 17, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> yh i know.. was just asking to see what deal made furious_gamer cross his monthly budget.



This kinda deal is very rare and i want to play MP badly, to see how it feels like. I heard CS is best MP ever. So want to give it a try.



Digital Fragger said:


> ^playable but you'll want to have less than that. that is not the only cs go server, so don't worry about it. just download the game and find a server yourselves from the game.



Will current downloads affect the pings?


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 17, 2013)

ok guys i hav operational cs go now


----------



## arijitsinha (May 17, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Will current downloads affect the pings?



Yup..

Steam downloads automatically stops when you play any steam games.

If you are talking abt torrent/Download managers downloads, then allocate 50% of bandwith to dwnlds, then pings will be fine i think.


----------



## furious_gamer (May 17, 2013)

^^ Will try to ping that ip once my downloads are done. Actually i am downloading CS:GO only.


----------



## arijitsinha (May 17, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> ok guys i hav operational cs go now



Downloaded VC++,Directx, blah blah...?

Now start downloading maps


----------



## Desmond (May 17, 2013)

I might not be there today since I will be watching the Dota 2 International qualifiers. But ping and I will see if I can come.


----------



## theserpent (May 17, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> yup..
> 
> *steam downloads automatically stops when you play any steam games.
> *
> if you are talking abt torrent/download managers downloads, then allocate 50% of bandwith to dwnlds, then pings will be fine i think.



why steam why


----------



## Desmond (May 17, 2013)

theserpent said:


> why steam why



So that your pings don't get affected.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 17, 2013)

i m most unlucky as soon as i purchase cs go from fk they reduce the cost to 7.5 $


----------



## furious_gamer (May 17, 2013)

^^ 

Even i was planning to get that, but just resisted my urge. Now, i purchased @ 7.5$, downloaded and installed. Will play after this weekend.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 17, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Ping statistics for 175.100.184.18:
> Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
> Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
> Minimum = 172ms, Maximum = 214ms, Average = 184ms
> ...



i m unable to ping damn them


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 17, 2013)

theserpent said:


> why steam why



insert here <why meme>



furious_gamer said:


> Ping statistics for 175.100.184.18:
> Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
> Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
> Minimum = 172ms, Maximum = 214ms, Average = 184ms
> ...



latency is too high, atleast for me


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 17, 2013)

as long as you are not uploading anything(like torrenting), your ping will only be affected negligibly when you are downloading something, at least in my experience.


----------



## Desmond (May 17, 2013)

I am not sure, but if you start a game on Steam then minimize it and resume your download then it resumes. So, if you are playing single player games, this should work.


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 17, 2013)

^i can confirm. it works. i do this even for multiplayers. ping never got skewed.


----------



## arijitsinha (May 17, 2013)

^We are not using beam.. 

Even if I buffer some youtube videos my dota 2 start lagging.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 17, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> ^We are not using beam..
> 
> Even if I buffer some youtube videos my dota 2 start lagging.



bsnl ? 

isp's like beam and mtnl have direct peering with google services in major cities.


----------



## theserpent (May 17, 2013)

Not that impreses with CS:GO, Will try it again tomo and decide if I should buy or not

Not that impreses with CS:GO, Will try it again tomo and decide if I should buy or not


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 17, 2013)

*cdn.steamcommunity.com/economy/image/5ZhPl3c1nx8pfd8HBkY-1F3UhSYzRZFB7LIEEa-8b3s4kGF3IGLIB4ClxfUiZ2xHTI-SOXwa0VynowAEuO5WeTmfZCgOLdlN2snz_iJudkQektcyYBndXe25EUH75iRiNI5tPmlq2AGX752m/330x192

anyone planning to buy shogun 2?... got this coupon from nowhere. dumb steam gives coupons of already purchased games. 

just got the CS GO FBI trading card.. 

*cdn.steamcommunity.com/economy/image/sXVVm26Lv67iXH8O7v32JAk5nyoq-7HwJ5OkGEcHp4tsfXt7OdzotkuEZfzK3KS3GGKMO32x_eIhkvoZRQatk3h0dzIlnOy1T9houcTCu7MFcNxpIPLq6ieaoEhiKoPAcH5zaCXPs-wfyTWpk9b56QAv32Mntfi3MJT3QRNaq9MvKyVrIZO870SbMfrA1uWqDyrNOH-m-uYhqawYRQ-v23pyJTt0kLnsRM1j_sCH-upYe9k7Je384GKSpEFFWa-HfXVwbnjEve0I2274/330x192


----------



## arijitsinha (May 18, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> bsnl ?
> 
> isp's like beam and mtnl have direct peering with google services in major cities.



Tata Photon + 



Anyone want to play AOE 2, Me and desmond tested on garena, and it worked fine. We can play a match if we got atleast 4 players.

ping me or desmond on steam.

and FYI we are using AOE 2 Conqueror edition ver 1.0(i.e without the patch). All the players must have the same version. So do not install the patch.


----------



## Anorion (May 18, 2013)

when trackmania or cs : go ?


----------



## Vyom (May 18, 2013)

Vyom said:


> Planning for a TMNF playdate this saturday/sunday. Official announcement:
> _"Next TMNF Playdate happening Saturday (18-May-2013) at 8/9 PM (tentative). (Also Sunday if no other playdate is scheduled).
> Be ready for some exciting tracks."_
> 
> ...




Ready for this playdate everyone?

So I hunted the net for best tracks, and after playing a lot of them, shortlisted about 14 awesome tracks. There are many challenging tracks now, but not outright 'seemingly' impossible to finish.

One of the track,* "Forgotten Land"* takes you into the future, where it looks like Trackmania's stadium was abandonment for years and it turned to some kind of world straight out of "Another Earth" (Bruce Willis upcoming movie).

Then there is a PF track, *"Summer Pastime"*, which gives you more than 5 min of unstoppable mayhem, while you do nothing but enjoy the stunts, and of course 'press forward'.

And finally, there is *Golf 2*, which lets you drop into holes from 10. (Remember, Golf 1 had 9 holes?). But this time it's more challenging!! 

So be ready!!
For practicing (if you want to), you can download the 14 tracks from *here* (362 KB).



Vyom said:


> For those who are still new to TMNF, its a free multiplayer online racing game, where only one thing counts, "Your Skill". Trackmania Nations Forever (TMNF) is free version, whearas Trackmania Nations United (TMNU) is paid. All matches which is announced here, can be played from TMNF.
> 
> Game can be downloaded from steam, or any other source. But can be played independent of steam. And also to take part in multiplayer game, you need Garena. Download links and steps are mentioned in first post of this thread, and also on the Garena Clan page: Garena - The Official Site
> 
> ...


----------



## Desmond (May 18, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Tata Photon +
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have managed to patch my copy as well. So it'd be better if everyone patches their copies.

Edit : Look what I got :

*i.imgur.com/dd5fqOQ.png

*i.imgur.com/aoPBUf8.png


----------



## theserpent (May 18, 2013)

^ How you got those?


----------



## Desmond (May 18, 2013)

theserpent said:


> ^ How you got those?



I am in the Steam Trading Cards beta.


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 18, 2013)

Vyom said:


> Ready for this playdate everyone?
> 
> So I hunted the net for best tracks, and after playing a lot of them, shortlisted about 14 awesome tracks. There are many challenging tracks now, but not outright 'seemingly' impossible to finish.
> 
> ...



out of town.. couldn't join.. 

i could have bought tmnf backup disc with me if i knew you were planning a tmnf playdate today..


----------



## theserpent (May 18, 2013)

Any one up for a CS:GO playdate tomo maybe at 10 AM


----------



## Vyom (May 18, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> out of town.. couldn't join..
> 
> i could have bought tmnf backup disc with me if i knew you were planning a tmnf playdate today..



Come on... I was planning and posted about it first on 13th May. :/
Anyhow, can play anytime with you again, unofficially. 
So, can I have names of those, who can join TMNF at 8 to 9 pm?


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 18, 2013)

guys please add this : 175.100.184.18:28015 - cs go indian server.

latency is okay. 40ms ~ mtnl, 70ms ~ bsnl


----------



## theserpent (May 18, 2013)

How to connect to IP in CS:GO


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 18, 2013)

We need more game guys for this to continue ....
We can have Left4Dead 2 , NFS Underground 2 , Borderlands 2

International Room 1 : TMNF !


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 18, 2013)

^we'll do.. let the holiday season pass. :

CSGO is gaining some traction and more people buying it. Once we have enough players, we can do a playdate. 
Taking suggestions for playdates. Warframe, Quake 3 Pro mod, CSGO, AOE 2 already on todo list.


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 18, 2013)

What ! Holidays ... I thought they were meant for enjoyment and playing .


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 18, 2013)

^^ haha.. i'm travelling a bit.. 
you can arrange some matches in meanwhile of past playdate games like tmnf..  you have them installed already i suppose..


----------



## Niilesh (May 18, 2013)

Download AOE 2...
Can we have a small match tomorrow in afternoon or evening(~5 or 6 PM)?


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 18, 2013)

^ i dunno how to play , I have played Rise of Nation , it is one of my all time fav


----------



## Anorion (May 19, 2013)

start earlier ? im in for 8
have cs go, warframe and halo, not too sure about aoe 2, is there spectator mode?


----------



## Vyom (May 19, 2013)

TMNF Playdate which happened today, had few participants, but we had fun nevertheless. Some screenshots:



Spoiler



*i.minus.com/ibkBvCRr2PuPJ7.jpg *i.minus.com/ibzHE67G8jbpBm.jpg *i.minus.com/idMyvGE5iDxAM.jpg *i.minus.com/ib0UfwVpE0jt5C.jpg *i.minus.com/ibbI0m1DbQGpoc.jpg *i.minus.com/ihLPAHlVKPnNy.jpg *i.minus.com/iIdx0Pjznvt1a.jpg



So, we can play tomorrow too, starting from 8 PM. So if you are not playing any FPS, you can join in anytime after 8.
Since we were not able to play the most awesome tracks yet!


----------



## Niilesh (May 19, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> ^ i dunno how to play , I have played Rise of Nation , it is one of my all time fav



I have heard about RON, never played it though
AOE is easy to learn but obviously hard to master
I am playing this game after 3-4 years. 

@experts Does the campaign teaches anything(except the first one)?


----------



## thetechfreak (May 19, 2013)

Today I will come...and I will conquer


----------



## Vyom (May 19, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> Today I will come...and I will conquer



We will see, who will Conquer! 
So, who's up for TMNF today at eight?

Following will try:
Vyom
thetechfreak
Nilesh
Paplu
Allu
Aaruni
Anorion
...


----------



## Anorion (May 19, 2013)

in for tmnf, is AOE online (the f2p version on steam) any good?


----------



## thetechfreak (May 19, 2013)

@Vyom the maps you chose are too hard. Hardly able to complete them..forget doing Gold medal runs :X

Oh well I will win


----------



## Vyom (May 19, 2013)

If you find tracks too hard then,
1. it seems you haven't played the local tracks.
2. it will be difficult for everyone.. including me, I suck in multiplayer (All that pressure.. )

All the best.


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 19, 2013)

Internatioanl room1. in.


----------



## DDIF (May 19, 2013)

*Ghost Recon: Future Soldier only at INR 339/- on flipkart.* *Buy Here*

Very good multiplayer and at this price it is awesome.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 19, 2013)

Defeated Vyom in all maps where previous practice wasn't a factor.

Kidding lol, he drives very well. Would've done well in golf if it was longer


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 19, 2013)

its getting boring....

*New playdate games suggestion : Left4Dead 2 , Crysis 1 , TF2 , LF2 (if it is possible) , Nfs Underground 1,2 , Battlefield Bad Company 2*


----------



## Vyom (May 19, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> Defeated Vyom in all maps where previous practice wasn't a factor.
> 
> Kidding lol, he drives very well. Would've done well in golf if it was longer



 Funny... But you did beat me up like two times! 

I think today's playdate was the most successfull of all times. Lots of members participated. And here are the results:



Spoiler



*i.minus.com/i5LWvnjYZMXrl.jpg

*i.minus.com/ibd6kHjoCdP7GI.jpg

*i.minus.com/ibqeP8pUIwggXF.jpg

*i.minus.com/ibfC0Z9fM0iz2Z.jpg

*i.minus.com/inhbaYLBM9b0K.jpg

*i.minus.com/ifstSZ7iBtX8b.jpg

*i.minus.com/i9qu92qaMoF9m.jpg

*i.minus.com/iQEmEzNjwcgHE.jpg



And here are some nice artistic screenies that I was able to Take:



Spoiler



*i.minus.com/ibaVh8ldXXZwkA.jpg

*i.minus.com/iIbVbQZ8TMgTH.jpg

*i.minus.com/iX8sCNZsXxg3k.jpg

*i.minus.com/ib2vXFIUOFgJIk.jpg

*i.minus.com/ibbw6PeAgcd6MD.jpg

*i.minus.com/i0WhhZ8LLdD2Y.jpg

*i.minus.com/iAsWZPfdGMRTw.jpg



And some LOL chats:


Spoiler



*i.minus.com/iSDijr83U8EiW.jpg

*i.minus.com/i4KHYWQzLim2H.jpg

*i.minus.com/irTdIvJM5s8AY.jpg



And some funny ones:


Spoiler



Aaruni "dont remember who" stuck in air: 
*i.minus.com/igkgyxzp231fC.jpg

I believe I can fly...
*i.minus.com/iCpJ5stYGtPgL.jpg

Dancing/Spinning cars:
*i.minus.com/i1vtb9MiV8vfe.jpg



Thanks again for participating in this playdate guys. It was more fun then I anticipated. Racing is good...

PS: Link to all the pics in one album: *minus.com/mjcOJXK44CUdh


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 19, 2013)

I found a left4dead 2 indian server but it had only 4 slots  , so I asked aimfrag.com to increase it and they increased it to 12 , so if you guys want we can play that as a playdate .


----------



## thetechfreak (May 20, 2013)

Vyom said:


> Funny... But you did beat me up like two times!



Haha. You were outstanding in the golf one though. I spent half the time of a round learning the tracks.


rajatGod512 said:


> its getting boring....


Nononononno.
Not yet. I have some scores to settle. 
Well I have none of the other games sadly


----------



## baccilus (May 20, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> I found a left4dead 2 indian server but it had only 4 slots  , so I asked aimfrag.com to increase it and they increased it to 12 , so if you guys want we can play that as a playdate .


L4D2 is also available for linux now. So I am in for that.


----------



## Vyom (May 20, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> Nononononno.
> Not yet. I have some scores to settle.



In that case, you are welcome to play with me anytime after 8, on weekdays. Just ping me on IRC.


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 20, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> I found a left4dead 2 indian server but it had only 4 slots  , so I asked aimfrag.com to increase it and they increased it to 12 , so if you guys want we can play that as a playdate .



can you ask em if the server is modded for 12 survivors?


did anyone try AOE 2 or AOE 2 HD remake?

let's also buld up cs go player list.. will be useful for a playdate someday.

1. Desmond David
2. ThinkNoDigit
3. Flyingcow
4. Digital Fragger
5. d3p
6. avinandan012
7. Manidhilon
8.
9.
10.


----------



## arijitsinha (May 20, 2013)

me and desmond tried hosting AOE 2 on garena, but no other joined  . Dont think anyone else have played AOE 2.


----------



## Desmond (May 20, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> me and desmond tried hosting AOE 2 on garena, but no other joined  . Dont think anyone else have played AOE 2.



How many have actually played AOE2?


----------



## d3p (May 20, 2013)

Anyone tried, multiplayer of the following games.

F1 2012, Sniper v2, Crysis 3 & NFS Mostwanted Reboot ???


----------



## DDIF (May 20, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> can you ask em if the server is modded for 12 survivors?
> 
> 
> did anyone try AOE 2 or AOE 2 HD remake?
> ...



Count me in too but after this week. Busy as hell.


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 20, 2013)

@d3p tried f1 2012 demo. still have it installed. goddamn it's too hard for me. 

have Nfs Run installed.



ManiDhillon said:


> Count me in too but after this week. Busy as hell.



np.. not planning anything for coming weeks. maybe after holidays.


----------



## d3p (May 20, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> @d3p tried f1 2012 demo. still have it installed. goddamn it's too hard for me.
> 
> have Nfs Run installed.



Agree, F1 2012 is pretty hard [9/10] game but its fun to play like TMNF. 

Add games like BF3, BFBC2 or GRFS [Ghost Recon Future Soldier] into the future playdate. Free stuffs are getting boring these days.

Who n all are getting GRID 2 ?? we can have multiplayer from this month end onwards.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 20, 2013)

d3p said:


> Anyone tried, multiplayer of the following games.
> 
> F1 2012, Sniper v2, Crysis 3 & NFS Mostwanted Reboot ???



Crysis 3 MP doesnt work.. at least for the ehm ehm version..
Crysis 2 works though


----------



## d3p (May 20, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> can you ask em if the server is modded for 12 survivors?
> 
> 
> did anyone try AOE 2 or AOE 2 HD remake?
> ...



Add gta0gagan & noasarcangel into the list. I don't know about Furious Gamer.


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 20, 2013)

d3p said:


> Add gta0gagan & noasarcangel into the list. I don't know about Furious Gamer.



let em confirm. i think noas stopped playing cs go..

anyone terraria? tried once but couldn't get a hang of it.

btw how about hl2 deathmatch. it was free on steam for anyone with amd or nvidia cards a while back.


----------



## Niilesh (May 20, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> me and desmond tried hosting AOE 2 on garena, but no other joined  . Dont think anyone else have played AOE 2.



I download aoe II 2 days ago
I tried a random map at medium difficulty with two bots, i had to surrender in an hour  Actually they both teamed up and owned me.
Any tips where to start(learn)?


----------



## Desmond (May 20, 2013)

Niilesh said:


> I download aoe II 2 days ago
> I tried a random map at medium difficulty with two bots, i had to surrender in an hour  Actually they both teamed up and owned me.
> Any tips where to start(learn)?



Start with the William Wallace campaign. That will teach you everything you need to know.


----------



## Niilesh (May 20, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Start with the William Wallace campaign. That will teach you everything you need to know.


Already done that, What else?
btw I played a game in easiest difficulty it was quite easy.
Any tips on how to advance faster/micromanagement?


----------



## Desmond (May 20, 2013)

Niilesh said:


> Already done that, What else?
> btw I played a game in easiest difficulty it was quite easy.
> Any tips on how to advance faster/micromanagement?



Well, when playing a random map game, first select all your villagers and make a house, after completing construction, send them all to gather wood and make more villagers from your town center and make them gather food from sheep. Continue till you have enough resources to make a mill and a barracks. Then advance to the Feudal age. In the Feudal age, you can concentrate on making your army. Your goal should be to advance ages as soon as possible while building your army. Also, don't forget to research technologies.

Also, while your villagers are gathering stuff/constructing stuff, send your Scout Cavalry to scout the surrounding areas. A quick way to do this is by selecting your scout cavalry, hold shift and right click all around the mini map randomly (and a lot) then right click on the main map. The scout cavalry will follow every point you clicked and keep going while you concentrate on building your base. Take note on whenever the scout cavalry makes enemy contact and retreat if possible, cause if you lose your scout cavalry in the dark age, you cannot make another one till the feudal age. If you lose your scout cavalry, you will have to use your Militia to explore the map.

Edit : This is only a startup plan, you will have to develop your own strategy according to the situation.


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 20, 2013)

I want to try and Play LF2 Online (multiplayer) it is not that easy to setup so I need a volunteer , so that I can set it up and play it with you all in future , the volunteer has to just install the game and hamachi and tell his ip adress to me . If anyone wants to try post it here or pm me here . The game is just 28 mb so it can be downloaded in minutes.


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 20, 2013)

^^ if you have garena installed, you don't need any other vpn for other games.  if you want to play lf2 with somone, you both be in same room in garena (say trackmania international room 1 ), start the game from room start button and that's it. you guys are in virtual lan and is same as using hamachi or tunngle. 

will try to download lf2..


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 20, 2013)

^ download this one .. *lf2-global.com/Downloads/Download_Item.asp?id=15&server=1


----------



## Niilesh (May 20, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Well, when playing a random map game, first select all your villagers and make a house, after completing construction, send them all to gather wood and make more villagers from your town center and make them gather food from sheep. Continue till you have enough resources to make a mill and a barracks. Then advance to the Feudal age. In the Feudal age, you can concentrate on making your army. Your goal should be to advance ages as soon as possible while building your army. Also, don't forget to research technologies.
> 
> Also, while your villagers are gathering stuff/constructing stuff, send your Scout Cavalry to scout the surrounding areas. A quick way to do this is by selecting your scout cavalry, hold shift and right click all around the mini map randomly (and a lot) then right click on the main map. The scout cavalry will follow every point you clicked and keep going while you concentrate on building your base. Take note on whenever the scout cavalry makes enemy contact and retreat if possible, cause if you lose your scout cavalry in the dark age, you cannot make another one till the feudal age. If you lose your scout cavalry, you will have to use your Militia to explore the map.
> 
> Edit : This is only a startup plan, you will have to develop your own strategy according to the situation.


Thanks for that scout tip.
I will practice with bots for a little more time...
BTW I saw 600+ people in Vietnam garena (aoe 2) room  This game is still alive


----------



## TheSloth (May 20, 2013)

I am downloading LF2. I will try but I don't think College server will allow to play. Hamachi doesn't work here.


----------



## Allu Azad (May 21, 2013)

Installed LF2 . I will be in Garena if someone wants to try .


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (May 21, 2013)

I will download lf2. When can we play??

Shiva


----------



## Anorion (May 21, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> ^^ if you have garena installed, you don't need any other vpn for other games.  if you want to play lf2 with somone, you both be in same room in garena (say trackmania international room 1 ), start the game from room start button and that's it. you guys are in virtual lan and is same as using hamachi or tunngle.
> 
> will try to download lf2..



ha? this works with halo?
installed lf2, so trackmania international room 1, play lf2 instead of trackmania right ?


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 21, 2013)

^ yup. any game. the room names are  just to bring  all the players who wants to play a particular game together. consider the room like a cafe, you can play any lan game. you just need to start the game from start button in room. just edit the executable path from tmforever.exe  to lf2.exe  in room settings. change it back to tmforever.exe when you want to play trackmania. or use some other room like north america room 1 for lf2 alone.


----------



## d3p (May 21, 2013)

What is LF2 ?? Little Fighter [Sorry for the noob-ish query]


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 21, 2013)

^ even i had to google for it. never played it before.


----------



## arijitsinha (May 21, 2013)

I was thinking they are talking about L4D2 , but when he said download size 28 mb, i googled and came to know, its Little Fighter.


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 21, 2013)

^It is a very fun game .... played it lot . Those who have not played try single player first .


----------



## Allu Azad (May 21, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> ^It is a very fun game .... played it lot . Those who have not played try single player first .



Shall we try now ?


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 21, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> Shall we try now ?



When I set the executable in garena room to lf2.exe it says something like it is not a proper exe and closes the box . Tell me your ip address and we can play right now thorugh the ingame option (I am on laptop right now when I will be on my desktop I will look at that garena problem).


----------



## Anorion (May 21, 2013)

yep. this version does not support loader.


----------



## TheSloth (May 21, 2013)

i got this error for lf2. now what?


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 21, 2013)

Swapnil26sps said:


> View attachment 10646
> i got this error for lf2. now what?



try uninstalling/reinstalling/updating the Microsoft Visual C++ Redistributable .


----------



## TheSloth (May 21, 2013)

^I am still getting same error. I too want to join TDP


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 21, 2013)

Swapnil26sps said:


> ^I am still getting same error. I too want to join TDP




google the error up and see what solution are given there are quite a few threads in many forum about this error .


----------



## d3p (May 21, 2013)

Can't run this game on Win 7 x64.


----------



## Niilesh (May 21, 2013)

So no one is interested in AOE then?


----------



## TheSloth (May 21, 2013)

d3p said:


> Can't run this game on Win 7 x64.



yeah seems to be like that. Very bad. someone said change <poccessorArchitecture=" *86"> then error won't come. On tomshardware.com. But he is not sure.
This problem is for lots of applications. Only way to get rid of error is uninstall that particular software.


----------



## Desmond (May 21, 2013)

Niilesh said:


> So no one is interested in AOE then?



We can have a private game someday, just 2-3 of us. Tell me when.


----------



## Allu Azad (May 21, 2013)

d3p said:


> Can't run this game on Win 7 x64.



Actually I played LF2 in WIN7x64 . No error . Yet to try multiplayer .


----------



## flyingcow (May 22, 2013)

How about CS 1.6 for the playdate?? almost everyone familiar and only 250 MB DL


----------



## d3p (May 22, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> How about CS 1.6 for the playdate?? almost everyone familiar and only 250 MB DL



If everyone is up for it, then Good. Either start a poll or check with Digi for the front page update.


----------



## Niilesh (May 22, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> We can have a private game someday, just 2-3 of us. Tell me when.


Are you free on weekdays? I can play between 4-8 PM.
BTW i am still not that good but i am working on it. How did you learn to manage your whole kingdom at the same moment in the start when you have to setup every thing. I get completely beaten by computer in the score but somehow it slows down after sometime.


----------



## Desmond (May 22, 2013)

Niilesh said:


> Are you free on weekdays? I can play between 4-8 PM.
> BTW i am still not that good but i am working on it. How did you learn to manage your whole kingdom at the same moment in the start when you have to setup every thing. I get completely beaten by computer in the score but somehow it slows down after sometime.



Try to make up your defenses in the Feudal age. I start making a wall around my village.

What difficulty do you play against AI BTW?


----------



## Niilesh (May 22, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Try to make up your defenses in the Feudal age. I start making a wall around my village.
> 
> What difficulty do you play against AI BTW?


I started playing at moderate.
You build palisade walls?

Hey can you give any advice on which types of units to use.
Which units are better against what units?


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (May 22, 2013)

you guys talking about AOE 2??

Shiva


----------



## Niilesh (May 22, 2013)

^ yes


----------



## Desmond (May 22, 2013)

Niilesh said:


> I started playing at moderate.
> You build palisade walls?
> 
> Hey can you give any advice on which types of units to use.
> Which units are better against what units?



Nope, Stone Walls. You can build them in the Feudal age. You will need a lot of stone though. In AOE2, every unit can be countered with some other units. For example, Knights are more effective against Infantry, Camels are more effective against other mounted units, Speamen/Pikemen are more effective against Siege weapons and mounted units, Militia/Men-At-Arms/Long Swordsmen, etc are more effective at buildings, etc. Read more about them in their description.

When I go to attack enemies, I usually prepare a raiding party first. Consisting of Swordsmen mainly and a few archers. I then attack the outer buildings of the enemy to check their strength I attack with the swordsmen and use the Archers to cover them.

Also, while organizing your army, always group the same units together so that they all move at their independent speeds, otherwise a group of mixed units will move as fast as the slowest unit among them.  I usually make one battalion of Swordsmen, one of Archers/Hand Cannoneers (Imperial age) and one party of Cavalry (Knights). I also make a battalion of Unique units depending upon the civilization, like Persian War Elephants are pretty tanky units (but more expensive on food). Also, if you are in the castle age, don't forget to make Trebuchets, they have long range and can demolish most buildings in under a minute.


----------



## Niilesh (May 23, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Nope, Stone Walls. You can build them in the Feudal age. You will need a lot of stone though. In AOE2, every unit can be countered with some other units. For example, Knights are more effective against Infantry, Camels are more effective against other mounted units, Speamen/Pikemen are more effective against Siege weapons and mounted units, Militia/Men-At-Arms/Long Swordsmen, etc are more effective at buildings, etc. Read more about them in their description.
> 
> When I go to attack enemies, I usually prepare a raiding party first. Consisting of Swordsmen mainly and a few archers. I then attack the outer buildings of the enemy to check their strength I attack with the swordsmen and use the Archers to cover them.
> 
> Also, while organizing your army, always group the same units together so that they all move at their independent speeds, otherwise a group of mixed units will move as fast as the slowest unit among them.  I usually make one battalion of Swordsmen, one of Archers/Hand Cannoneers (Imperial age) and one party of Cavalry (Knights). I also make a battalion of Unique units depending upon the civilization, like Persian War Elephants are pretty tanky units (but more expensive on food). Also, if you are in the castle age, don't forget to make Trebuchets, they have long range and can demolish most buildings in under a minute.


Thanks that should help a little BTW trebuchets can only be built in imperial age(IIRC)

Hey i realised the problem with me is that i stretch the game too long. My resources get stocked up and i get very late to build my army and then the game stretches to 2hr+(game time). I will work on it today. Today i will take moderate computer atleast in 1 vs 1.

BTW when are you free?(for a match)


----------



## Nerevarine (May 23, 2013)

Why cant we have a warcraft 3 RTS match ?? its more noob friendly than AOE and honestly has more variety in the races

ITs like DOTA + RTS, considering you level up a hero and build items etc


----------



## Desmond (May 23, 2013)

Niilesh said:


> Thanks that should help a little BTW trebuchets can only be built in imperial age(IIRC)
> 
> Hey i realised the problem with me is that i stretch the game too long. My resources get stocked up and i get very late to build my army and then the game stretches to 2hr+(game time). I will work on it today. Today i will take moderate computer atleast in 1 vs 1.
> 
> BTW when are you free?(for a match up)



I don't have a fixed time when I return from office these days, so I might not be available most of the time. But ping me when you see me on Steam and I can get back to you then.



Nerevarine said:


> Why cant we have a warcraft 3 RTS match ?? its more noob friendly than AOE and honestly has more variety in the races
> 
> ITs like DOTA + RTS, considering you level up a hero and build items etc



Warcraft 3 RTS is more complicated than AOE since you have to manage each hero's skills and items as well. AOE is more straightforward, gather resources, build and army and attack.


----------



## DDIF (May 24, 2013)

Niilesh said:


> BTW when are you free?(for a match)



I will install AOE2 and will join you guys next week. Need to find the DVD first.
Installed L4D-2 and CS:GO also, so anyone up for some Zombie hunting tonight?

*PS: COD4 Server IP Changed.*

*cache.www.gametracker.com/server_info/103.2.238.218:28960/b_560_95_1.png


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (May 24, 2013)

Anybody up for cod today??

Shiva


----------



## thetechfreak (May 24, 2013)

Let's see if I can play TMNF today.

Any Borderlands 2 players here? My Steam ID: wuodland.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (May 24, 2013)

You people have played tmnf for a few days. Why not change to COD?? 

Shiva


----------



## Allu Azad (May 24, 2013)

Yup . Haven't played COD for a few days now . So can we arrange a match tonight ?

Why did our server get a new ip ?


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (May 24, 2013)

I ready for a match today. available till 9pm. how about a match in the evening?? say 6pm??

Shiva


----------



## Allu Azad (May 24, 2013)

Hop in .


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 24, 2013)

COD IP changed. take a look at op.


----------



## Allu Azad (May 24, 2013)

But old server is still u p !


----------



## DDIF (May 24, 2013)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> Anybody up for cod today??





Allu Azad said:


> Yup . Haven't played COD for a few days now . So can we arrange a match tonight ?
> Why did our server get a new ip ?


*
+1,* I am in for tonight. Say at* 21:00* ??
IP got changed because they are re-allocating IPs and moving to new hardware and servers.



Allu Azad said:


> But old server is still u p !



Yeah old server is still up and I've left messages there with new IP and everything. Should be up for few days.

*Check OP for new IP or see my sig.*


----------



## Allu Azad (May 24, 2013)

New IP is not working .


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (May 24, 2013)

How about 8pm. Am available till 9:30pm

Shiva


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 24, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Look what I got :
> 
> *i.imgur.com/dd5fqOQ.png
> 
> *i.imgur.com/aoPBUf8.png



How'd you get those cards? bought anything from in game store? cuz the faq says so.


----------



## arijitsinha (May 24, 2013)

Play Dota 2 , you will get 4 cards, if you have that beta card access.


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 24, 2013)

but the faq says for f2p games
_*"For every $9 USD spent (approximate) since the start of the Steam Trading Card Beta, you will earn one card drop." *_
so that means extra cards on top of those 4 cards for in game purchases?

can you also look into your badges section and see what it says on remaining card drops for tf2?


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (May 24, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> but the faq says for f2p games
> _*"For every $9 USD spent (approximate) since the start of the Steam Trading Card Beta, you will earn one card drop." *_
> so that means extra cards on top of those 4 cards for in game purchases?
> 
> can you also look into your badges section and see what it says on remaining card drops for tf2?


what is the use of that Card?


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 24, 2013)

^ as of now nothing. the whole thing is a move from valve to involve community in trading, using steam market etc. ofcourse they've also carefully planned it so they can make some money.

once you collect whole set of cards for a game, you can craft them which gives you a badge, randomly profile backgrounds or coupons or emoticons to use in steam chat, xp to increase steam level. you can unlock profile features like showcases etc with higher steam levels >10. 

what sucks is the card drops do not reset. you only get half of cards from in game drops, remaining you've to obtain by trading or buy from market.


----------



## Niilesh (May 24, 2013)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> How about 8pm. Am available till 9:30pm
> 
> Shiva


I may be able to join



ManiDhillon said:


> I will install AOE2 and will join you guys next week. Need to find the DVD first.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (May 24, 2013)

anybody up for cod now??TDF Server.

Shiva


----------



## Niilesh (May 24, 2013)

^ I will be there in 2 min.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (May 24, 2013)

Everybody please come for match now.

Shiva


----------



## DDIF (May 24, 2013)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> Everybody please come for match now.



I will be there in 30 - 35 minutes.


----------



## Allu Azad (May 24, 2013)

Everyone please join COD server now


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (May 24, 2013)

Not able to join. Stuck at synchronising game settings.

Shiva


----------



## Niilesh (May 24, 2013)

hoping in


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (May 24, 2013)

Can't join.

Shiva


----------



## Allu Azad (May 24, 2013)

Try now .


----------



## Niilesh (May 24, 2013)

Anyone want to play?


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 24, 2013)

Niilesh said:


> Anyone want to play?


cant connect


----------



## Niilesh (May 25, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> cant connect


hmm.. 

I entered a COD4 garena room and my status got reset 
Anyone know how to restore them?


----------



## thetechfreak (May 30, 2013)

Me and Nipun in Dirt 3 multiplayer 
*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/30319048/2013-05-30_00020.jpg

Sadly took only one screenshot


----------



## Desmond (May 30, 2013)

COD4 tonight?


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (May 30, 2013)

Yes!!!!!!

Shiva


----------



## Desmond (May 30, 2013)

Going on the COD server, come if you can.

Anyone up for COD4?

If anyone joins, shoot your guns so that I will know that you joined.


----------



## d3p (May 31, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Going on the COD server, come if you can.
> 
> Anyone up for COD4?
> 
> If anyone joins, shoot your guns so that I will know that you joined.



I'm up for the COD4. Post the server details. Put a password if possible.


----------



## Desmond (May 31, 2013)

I waited for like 1 hour and no one came. Then I started playing on a pub server.


----------



## d3p (May 31, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I waited for like 1 hour and no one came. Then I started playing on a pub server.



I mean, we can play tonight.


----------



## Desmond (May 31, 2013)

d3p said:


> I mean, we can play tonight.



Sure, I should be home by 8 PM.

Edit :

Check this **** out : *lh3.googleusercontent.com/-1ki50Xf...AAAAC8/LnXWrwOmhg4/w506-h301-o/Trackmania.gif


----------



## arijitsinha (May 31, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Check this **** out : *lh3.googleusercontent.com/-1ki50Xf...AAAAC8/LnXWrwOmhg4/w506-h301-o/Trackmania.gif



Mother of GOD.. 

He first drove the car then designed the track, according to the driving.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (May 31, 2013)

Awesome Driving.

Shiva


----------



## Nerevarine (May 31, 2013)

I like how people are still playing CoD4 and having fun but still talk trash on the Call of Duty : Ghosts thread


----------



## d3p (May 31, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> I like how people are still playing CoD4 and having fun but still talk trash on the Call of Duty : Ghosts thread



Problem is "everyone is in a Race to prove their own point, rather than praising what is good". Let leave that trash out of this thread.

I just wonder sometimes, If these people ever played CS 1.6 or Source.

Who & all are ready for CS:GO tonight ??? if not COD.

Digi [melody], Avinandan, Desmond ???


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 31, 2013)

keyboard at cc. will try to join but not sure. can join anytime tomorrow.


----------



## furious_gamer (May 31, 2013)

Mostly my internet will be fixed today. If yes, then i am up for TMNF or CS:GO


----------



## Anorion (May 31, 2013)

cs 1.6 or quake?


----------



## Allu Azad (May 31, 2013)

Quake !!!


----------



## .jRay. (May 31, 2013)

Cs 1.6


----------



## Niilesh (May 31, 2013)

d3p said:


> I mean, we can play tonight.





DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Sure, I should be home by 8 PM.


I will be there(most probably)



furious_gamer said:


> Mostly my internet will be fixed today. If yes, then i am up for TMNF or CS:GO


I am ok with TMNF if lot of people are coming 



Anorion said:


> cs 1.6 or quake?


When?


----------



## Desmond (May 31, 2013)

d3p said:


> Problem is "everyone is in a Race to prove their own point, rather than praising what is good". Let leave that trash out of this thread.
> 
> I just wonder sometimes, If these people ever played CS 1.6 or Source.
> 
> ...



I am ok with anything, though I want to complete the challenges in COD4.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 31, 2013)

d3p said:


> Problem is "everyone is in a Race to prove their own point, rather than praising what is good". Let leave that trash out of this thread.
> 
> I just wonder sometimes, If these people ever played CS 1.6 or Source.
> 
> ...


i m in........but u hav to help with settings


----------



## d3p (May 31, 2013)

OK. Those who have CS GO, join me at sharp 8:00pm over steam. My Steam id is "d3p".

I don't have any server details of COD4 as of now, so we will hit CS GO !..


----------



## Niilesh (May 31, 2013)

^  I wanted COD4
BTW COD4 server details(it is also posted in OP)
I.P. - 103.2.238.218:28960 
Pass - None


----------



## Desmond (May 31, 2013)

I am in the COD4 server, please come.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (May 31, 2013)

If your still there, I'm coming.

Shiva


----------



## Niilesh (May 31, 2013)

Join COD4 server we are there


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (May 31, 2013)

Why was i kicked??? :angry: 

Shiva

Why was i kicked??? :angry: 

Shiva


----------



## Desmond (May 31, 2013)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> Why was i kicked??? :angry:
> 
> Shiva
> 
> ...



You were crossing and not sniping.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 1, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Check this **** out : *lh3.googleusercontent.com/-1ki50Xf...AAAAC8/LnXWrwOmhg4/w506-h301-o/Trackmania.gif



That's called PF Track (Press Forward). Played many. Sure looks epic.
But that's not on stadium package. So can't try on free version of TMNF.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 1, 2013)

oh those troll tracks.. i remember playing one of em on a playdate.. everyone had same finish time.


----------



## Anorion (Jun 1, 2013)

start late, one who finishes last on same time becomes first


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Jun 1, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> You were crossing and not sniping.



I don't understand . I was crossing and not sniping??

Shiva


----------



## Niilesh (Jun 1, 2013)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> I don't understand . I was crossing and not sniping??
> 
> Shiva



First of all i think you didn't notice but there is a chat feature in the game in which we warned you like 20 times. In that map we had decided to only snipe and to not cross but you just didn't listen.


----------



## flyingcow (Jun 1, 2013)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> I don't understand . I was crossing and not sniping??
> 
> Shiva


If you are not aware of crossing, it means you arent supposed  to go beyond the middle of the map


----------



## Vyom (Jun 1, 2013)

Anorion said:


> start late, one who finishes last on same time becomes first



That is some secret *revealed*! 

And my favorite PF track so far is the one which lasted 5 min, and which we played on playdate happened on 19 May. (Pics: Vyomk (vyomk) - Minus.com) 
And where at one point, cars used to rotate on its head all at once.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Jun 1, 2013)

Ok.I understand. How long will the ban last????

I don't remember anybody warning me though.

Shiva

Any game tonight?????

Shiva


----------



## Niilesh (Jun 1, 2013)

^ I think you were just kicked not banned(so i think you can connect now)


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Jun 1, 2013)

Anyone up for a game??

Shiva


----------



## Vignesh B (Jun 1, 2013)

^^ What about trackmania now?


----------



## d3p (Jun 1, 2013)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> Anyone up for a game??
> 
> Shiva



CS GO ??

Parvathi.


----------



## Niilesh (Jun 1, 2013)

d3p said:


> Parvathi.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 2, 2013)

Which game is Parvathi ?

Got CODMW3 . Dont know whether multiplayer will work in ahem version


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 3, 2013)

15gb fup left.. not sure what to install, 10 gb update of bf3 or 14gb cod mw3. ..


----------



## Vignesh B (Jun 3, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> 15gb fup left.. not sure what to install, 10 gb update of bf3 or 14gb cod mw3. ..


Go with mw3.



Allu Azad said:


> Which game is Parvathi ?


 
Its not a game. 
(S)He's pulling Shiva's legs.


----------



## d3p (Jun 3, 2013)

Niilesh said:


>







Allu Azad said:


> Which game is Parvathi ?
> 
> Got CODMW3 . Dont know whether multiplayer will work in ahem version



Parvathi is wife of Shiva !...



Digital Fragger said:


> 15gb fup left.. not sure what to install, 10 gb update of bf3 or 14gb cod mw3. ..



Go with BF3. MW3 is not different in Multiplayer than COD4.



Vignesh B said:


> Go with mw3.
> 
> 
> Its not a game.
> (S)*He's* pulling Shiva's legs.



Ganesh


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 3, 2013)

d3p said:


> Go with BF3. MW3 is not different in Multiplayer than COD4.



never played cod series before. played bf3 singleplayer.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 3, 2013)

@Digi get MW3 

Maybe we can play MP .


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 3, 2013)

Anyone up for CS:GO tonight?


----------



## d3p (Jun 3, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Anyone up for CS:GO tonight?



I saw u playing at Empire Server yesterday night, but due to lag i left.

surely up for tonight.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 3, 2013)

^^ Yeah, it was fun. Although i am still a n00b in CS:GO, i like this game. Ping me once you come online and tell me your Steam ID.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 3, 2013)

I'll be there.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 3, 2013)

^^ You are Melody, right, In yesterday's game?


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 3, 2013)

Yup. //


----------



## d3p (Jun 3, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Yeah, it was fun. Although i am still a n00b in CS:GO, i like this game. Ping me once you come online and tell me your Steam ID.



No one is noob, any noob can kill a Pro & vice versa.

add me over steam - "<shoot 2 kill>"


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 3, 2013)

^^ Please give me your profile URL. There are too many Shoot 2 kill's out there.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 3, 2013)

protip: when someone asks for your steam id.. give them your custom url id.

go to edit profile and set up a custom url for your steam profile
it should look like www.steamcommunity.com/id/<your steam id>

even better link them your profile. steam community search is buggy and sucks.



@furious gamer, here's d3p steam profile.


----------



## d3p (Jun 3, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Please give me your profile URL. There are too many Shoot 2 kill's out there.



I will send you a request today evening.


Sorry profile name is <shoot 2 thrill>


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 3, 2013)

^^ Added. What about time? After 8?


----------



## Desmond (Jun 3, 2013)

So, what are we playing today?


----------



## d3p (Jun 3, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> So, what are we playing today?



Go GO gO.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 3, 2013)

d3p said:


> Go GO gO.



Good, I need more cards.


----------



## Niilesh (Jun 3, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> @Digi get MW3
> 
> Maybe we can play MP .



Does Online MP work on ahem version?


----------



## Desmond (Jun 3, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Good, I need more cards.



I just remembered, I will be returning home after 10 PM from work. So seems less likely that I will be able to make it on time.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 3, 2013)

Niilesh said:


> Does Online MP work on ahem version?



I have to install and check .


----------



## flyingcow (Jun 4, 2013)

So who is up for CS:go today???


----------



## d3p (Jun 4, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> So who is up for CS:go today???



Flying, be online after 7pm today evening. Surely you will find me or Melody online for GO.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 4, 2013)

^^ Count me in. Bloody power cuts ruined the game yesterday for me.


----------



## d3p (Jun 4, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Count me in. Bloody power cuts ruined the game yesterday for me.



Same here in Koramangala too. Dawm, BESCOM they won't take the power out when its raining. But after the rain stops, they will take down for hours.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 4, 2013)

^^ Because of that my PC is damaged.  Playing with my laptop is real PITA.


----------



## Anorion (Jun 6, 2013)

hey anyone tried tunngle? similar to garena, set up lobbies and launch a game. there are lobbies for a ton of games. 

halo ce multiplayer seems like a lot of fun, played one map with vehicles and guns


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 6, 2013)

Snip .


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 6, 2013)

Anorion said:


> hey anyone tried tunngle? similar to garena, set up lobbies and launch a game. there are lobbies for a ton of games.
> 
> halo ce multiplayer seems like a lot of fun, played one map with vehicles and guns


yes, tried it couple of years back. it's almost same as garena with much straightforward approach.no levelling up, clans etc. just what you need.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 7, 2013)

Any game for this weekend? Not the old one.. COD , CS:GO , TMNF .....

BTW what happened to the poll?

Edit:- There is humble bundle for Serious Sam Collections. @ $4.18 . And  $1.00 , w/o SS2 and SS3. Any idea about the online play of this game? It will be fun if we can create dedicated server for this game.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 7, 2013)

This weekend, CS:GO?


----------



## d3p (Jun 7, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> This weekend, CS:GO?



Addicted to GO ??

I'll be online over Empire & Police Dog Servers. Join me if you want.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 7, 2013)

Everyday i am joining you dude.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 7, 2013)

Do you guys PLay CS : GO in a steam server ?


----------



## d3p (Jun 7, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> Do you guys PLay CS : GO in a steam server ?



Yes..


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 7, 2013)

@rajatgod yup.. for anything other than classic casual, only valve servers. no on else seem to be interested in hosting other modes like deathmatch or arms race. for competitive matchmaking valve servers are the only option. there are lots of community servers for casual though.


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 9, 2013)

No one play multiplayer FIFA13 or NFSMW2012 ?


----------



## flyingcow (Jun 9, 2013)

Please help im getting "Steam must be on to play this game" error for CS GO, even though i have bought it and played earlier too.

Things i have already tried-
- Set it to launch as admin.
- Verified the integrity of the game.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 9, 2013)

nevermind


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 9, 2013)

Whoa... I thought discussing cracked games and apps was banned in this forum. Mods seriously need to look into this thread.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 9, 2013)

^ You would be surprised to know how many CoD4 crackers are present here

Crysis 2 Dedicated server working..
Contact me if you want to know how


----------



## Vyom (Jun 9, 2013)

Whoa..
No official/unofficial playdate after 19th May (Trackmania)...


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 9, 2013)

Seriously guys, lets play crysis 2 .. it's mp is really good and we CAN use dedicated servers


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 9, 2013)

^pm me with procedure to set up a server, download links etc all other things that are needed, we'll see if it is feasible for a playdate. we just can't ask people to download giga bytes of of data without someone testing the waters.                                         

quake 3 pro mod, cs go are already on todo list of playdates. cs go is slowly gaining momentum on the forum with more players buying it.. still need some time.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 9, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> ^ You would be surprised to know how many CoD4 crackers are present here
> 
> Crysis 2 Dedicated server working..
> Contact me if you want to know how



We can have a playdate if enough people have it .

@Nerevarine , we can check MP tomorrow if you are free


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 9, 2013)

^That is all i ask.. 
can you talk via steam ?



> @Nerevarine , we can check MP tomorrow if you are free


sure


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 9, 2013)

^^ If you guys want today we can play CS:GO?


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 9, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> ^That is all i ask..
> can you talk via steam ?



steam id - alluazad

I will be available tomorrow . Today not at home .


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 9, 2013)

@furious_gamer i'm fcked up. still didn't get the keyboard from sc for desktop. laptop adapter broke. going to cc tomorrow for it. no cs go till a couple of days. ;(


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 10, 2013)

Installed Crysis 2 .

@Nereveraine when shall we try ?


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 10, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> @furious_gamer i'm fcked up. still didn't get the keyboard from sc for desktop. laptop adapter broke. going to cc tomorrow for it. no cs go till a couple of days. ;(



lol... BTW Still i am getting kicked out of games in competitive mode. Still i am trying and nowadays playing a lot of Classic Casual mode...


----------



## d3p (Jun 10, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> lol... BTW Still i am getting kicked out of games in competitive mode. Still i am trying and nowadays playing a lot of Classic Casual mode...



lmao...it might be due to the Higher Ping Rates or sometimes Server Admin give a reason "Camper or Camping". Check the ping, before entering the server & also change the gameplay style.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 10, 2013)

contact me on steam 
nerevarine5


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 10, 2013)

d3p said:


> lmao...it might be due to the Higher Ping Rates or sometimes Server Admin give a reason "Camper or Camping". Check the ping, before entering the server & also change the gameplay style.



Pings are fine, the problem sometime, my game freezes and at that time, i can't see a thing. By the time, it was over, either i get killed or i am camping in far-away place from bomb site. It usually happens at start of the game and end of the game. 

Going to re-install OS this week and see if problems are fixed.


----------



## d3p (Jun 10, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Pings are fine, the problem sometime, *my game freezes and at that time, i can't see a thing. By the time, it was over, either i get killed or i am camping in far-away place from bomb site.* It usually happens at start of the game and end of the game.
> 
> Going to re-install OS this week and see if problems are fixed.



^^ the *BOLD* Part

ha ah ahah ..Can't control my laugh...

What FPS are you getting out of your HD4670 ?? Also there's a way to check the Ping Quality in every server. I don't remember the commands though.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 10, 2013)

^^ I am getting around 30fps with 1024x768 res. With all settings lowered to Low or Medium. Also some time, i am seeing only black textures all over the place and it happens for few seconds.So i have to wait till i see the pictures, and meanwhile game ends or i get killed. BTW d3p, where can i get molex to 6-pin power connector. I stay near Kammanahalli. I have one 4850 lying unused in my home, just because i don't have this connector. I guess this will improve the performance to decent level.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 10, 2013)

Anyone interested to test crysis 2 multiplayer ??


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 10, 2013)

^^ I am interested, but you have to gift me Crysis 2.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 10, 2013)

No, I dont .. PM me


----------



## d3p (Jun 10, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ I am getting around 30fps with 1024x768 res. With all settings lowered to Low or Medium. Also some time, i am seeing only black textures all over the place and it happens for few seconds.So i have to wait till i see the pictures, and meanwhile game ends or i get killed. *BTW d3p, where can i get molex to 6-pin power connector.* I stay near Kammanahalli. I have one 4850 lying unused in my home, just because i don't have this connector. I guess this will improve the performance to decent level.



I might have one with me, i need to look for it. But check with any computer store.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 10, 2013)

d3p said:


> I might have one with me, i need to look for it. But check with any computer store.


Computer store here tells me, that they need to order, WTF!!! And most of them here, doesn't know about that.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 10, 2013)

Me and Nerevarine are playing Crysis 2 right now . And multiplayer is working awesome 

Guys having Crysis 2 , please line-up here


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 10, 2013)

installing c2 on my laptop to run dedicated server.. 
if anyone has a spare computer and good bandwidth, could you run a C2 server  ?? ..
like that Gamer's Guild one

btw C2 multiplayer is totally awesome,  unlike shooters like bf3 and cod, you actually have a sense of insecurity at all times due to cloaking and stuff..


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 10, 2013)

You should ask Mani . Haven't seen him for a few days now .


----------



## flyingcow (Jun 10, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> installing c2 on my laptop to run dedicated server..
> if anyone has a spare computer and good bandwidth, could you run a C2 server  ?? ..
> like that Gamer's Guild one
> 
> btw C2 multiplayer is totally awesome,  unlike shooters like bf3 and cod, you actually have a sense of insecurity at all times due to cloaking and stuff..



Yes, im very much experienced with C2 multiplayer, loads of fun. I have the original copy, will it work?


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 10, 2013)

Ofcourse it will work . Just played again with Nerevarine and some random guys  Got my ass kicked . MP is fun .


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 11, 2013)

post a working link to download crysis 2 on steam group. we can download that if download is manageable.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jun 11, 2013)

Anyone up for Starcraft 2 Multiplayer game? I have bought both WoL and HoTS hence can host for people who are on Free Starter Edition also.
PM me if someone is interested for friendly games


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 11, 2013)

Starcraft is like league and Dota.. You cant really play it properly unless you practice it for atleast a week 
Btw, can you see if it is possible for you to spawn players, even when you are offline (but in the same party) ?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 11, 2013)

Downloading Crysis 2 , will be done by tomorrow afternoon , I misplaced it when I got my HDD RMAed . Will Play tomorrow night for sure.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 11, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> Downloading Crysis 2 , will be done by tomorrow afternoon , I misplaced it when I got my HDD RMAed . Will Play tomorrow night for sure.



We will be expecting you 

PS : If your 4.7gb link works , please share it in Steam group


----------



## Desmond (Jun 12, 2013)

Can we play multiplayer with the *ahem* version?


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jun 12, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Starcraft is like league and Dota.. You cant really play it properly unless you practice it for atleast a week
> Btw, can you see if it is possible for you to spawn players, even when you are offline (but in the same party) ?



I am not total Newbie in SC2. Been Playing SC1 for awhile along with other RTS games. Was just asking if someone here is active on Battle Net so that some friendly games can be done . Playing with random people on Battle.Net already.



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Can we play multiplayer with the *ahem* version?



I don't think you can. Newer games are very hard to crack for multi play as the company itself hosts the servers.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 12, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Can we play multiplayer with the *ahem* version?



I think we can, it support dedicated server. And that 4.7 GB downlink link refers to *ahem* *ahem* *cough* , I guess.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 12, 2013)

You guys wanna get this thread locked up or what ... Move the  *ahem* discussion to Steam Group.


----------



## flyingcow (Jun 12, 2013)

One more question, the server we will be playing on has playable pings?? Because when i used to play back in 2011, i used to get about a 400-1000 ping


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 12, 2013)

EDIT : Crysis 2 anyone now ?


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 12, 2013)

Someone post a working link here. I'll try to download crysis 2. 

Use the same discussions if you want to share any non legit download links. Keep the thread clean.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 13, 2013)

Guys check steam group discussions . Crysis 2 post added


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 13, 2013)

Sry guys I was busy today  and ill be tomorrow as well .. Reunion and councelling


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 13, 2013)

Nerevarine - Please post that *how to setup dedicated server* in the Steam discussion post  . Maybe others can also host .


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 13, 2013)

If anyone is interested in trying Crysis 2, download links are available here.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 13, 2013)

> I am not total Newbie in SC2. Been Playing SC1 for awhile along with other RTS games. Was just asking if someone here is active on Battle Net so that some friendly games can be done . Playing with random people on Battle.Net already.



I wasnt referring to you.. i was referring to the rest of us, who might join ur game.. .. we need some extra time to prepare thats y i was asking if it's possible for u to spawn even when U are offline

*Allu Azad
*Right away good sir


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 13, 2013)

been quite a while since a tbd altitude game. ;(


----------



## Niilesh (Jun 14, 2013)

I will Probably get Crysis 2  Tommorow, hopes it runs at decent FPS with onboard graphics(7640G) as my laptop has started to overheat when i use GPU 

BTW I have heard that MW3 online MP works too(in the *cough* version) with some ~100MB patch


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 14, 2013)

Couldn't install mw3 because of some minor scratch on the discs  Must download another version .


----------



## DDIF (Jun 15, 2013)

Looks like my TDF Playdate days are over. 
My previous ISP screwed me, they are out of business and didn't even bother to notify their customers.
Back to BSNL and any server I try, give a ping more than 140ms. So have fun guys.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jun 15, 2013)

hun with that kick ass gaming rig too !!!

hun with that kick ass gaming rig too !!!


----------



## Desmond (Jun 15, 2013)

ManiDhillon said:


> Looks like my TDF Playdate days are over.
> My previous ISP screwed me, they are out of business and didn't even bother to notify their customers.
> Back to BSNL and any server I try, give a ping more than 140ms. So have fun guys.



Tell me how to admin your server then


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 15, 2013)

WE need a server like that Gamer's Guild one for Crysis 2


----------



## DDIF (Jun 15, 2013)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> hun with that kick ass gaming rig too !!!



Buddy BSNL doesn't care about mine or anyone elses' gaming rigs. They don't care about user experience or anything.



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Tell me how to admin your server then



Not so much user activity there bro, thinking of deleting it. And Jo!ster too is down atleat 4 days/month. But I will decide about this after this weekend. Though I have already given you the passowrd. 



Nerevarine said:


> WE need a server like that Gamer's Guild one for Crysis 2



Donate some money to me and I will see to the problem


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 15, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> Couldn't install mw3 because of some minor scratch on the discs  Must download another version .



According to my friend's advice I tried those discs in a LG drive. And it works :O 

What Sorcery is This !


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 15, 2013)

I will be back to Crysis 2 , On thursday . I am in Mumbai right now , damn No IMAX Tickets available.

Will any of you guys host on thursday or after , I cant host as I dont have a 2nd good enough computer to run it.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 15, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> According to my friend's advice I tried those discs in a LG drive. And it works :O
> 
> What Sorcery is This !



Which drive did you use before? BenQ?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 15, 2013)

So, who's willing to host some crysis 2 matches ??


----------



## Niilesh (Jun 16, 2013)

*@ManiDhillon* how much do you pay for Gamers guild server?



Allu Azad said:


> According to my friend's advice I tried those discs in a LG drive. And it works :O
> 
> What Sorcery is This !






rajatGod512 said:


> I will be back to Crysis 2 , On thursday . I am in Mumbai right now , damn No IMAX Tickets available.
> 
> Will any of you guys host on thursday or after , I cant host as I dont have a 2nd good enough computer to run it.



Isn't it possible to host and play on the same PC at the same time?


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Jun 16, 2013)

Guys, I have a doubt.

Can I install a game on a NAS and then play it from there?? I am running out of HDD space and want to know if this is possible. My nas runs NAS4Free

Shiva


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 16, 2013)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> Guys, I have a doubt.
> 
> Can I install a game on a NAS and then play it from there?? I am running out of HDD space and want to know if this is possible. My nas runs NAS4Free
> 
> Shiva



i  think you can do it but it is not recommended. firstly it's a pita to make it work. and also it's really not advisable for heavy games like crysis 2. even running games from external hard disk is not recommended though it works. just take the hdd and put it in your main pc or transfer some less used files onto NAS and install the game on your main pc. 

not sure if that's what you asked.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Jun 16, 2013)

How much space does Crysis 2 take??

Shiva


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 16, 2013)

> Isn't it possible to host and play on the same PC at the same time?


Yeah, it worked pretty good with me.. Ran the dedicated server as well as played Crysis 2 on the same computer.. absolutely no lag.. the server is very light, it doesnt even use the engine


----------



## Niilesh (Jun 16, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Yeah, it worked pretty good with me.. Ran the dedicated server as well as played Crysis 2 on the same computer.. absolutely no lag.. the server is very light, it doesnt even use the engine


Nice, so we have to just find a person with decent connection who can play Crysis


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 16, 2013)

I have a decent computer but not a decent connection , I will still give it a try though.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 16, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> According to my friend's advice I tried those discs in a LG drive. And it works :O
> 
> What Sorcery is This !



I was able to recover all files but one . Now I need this file 



Spoiler



Call of Duty- Modern Warfare 3_disk2_2.sid


 to complete the setup files . Can someone find/upload this file for me ? It is 1.39 GB


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Jun 16, 2013)

How much space does the Crysis 2 installation take??

Shiva


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 16, 2013)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> how much space does the crysis 2 installation take??
> 
> Shiva



9.23 gb



Guys , Shall we play Altitude tonight ?

Who all can join ? Digi can host the server


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 16, 2013)

I have server up and running for an hour if anyone wants to join in


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 16, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> I have server up and running for an hour if anyone wants to join in



Crysis 2 ?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 16, 2013)

Raped  Those higher level nanosuits are impossible to kill ..grrrrrr


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 16, 2013)

Did your stats save ?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 16, 2013)

Nope, and sorry for the disconnect.. My modem restarted


----------



## Hustlerr (Jun 17, 2013)

Guyz any1 up for RIFT tonight ? It is free to play now... (mmorpg)


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Jun 17, 2013)

Whats RIFT?? Download size? Install Size? I'm installaling Crysis 2.


Shiva


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 18, 2013)

Installed MW3 . Got the missing file from an old torrent . _God bless the seeders .

_
And Ahem Version is working fine in Multiplayer .

CODMW3 Multiplayer is Fantabulous . I should buy this game ! 

For links and how-to contact me via Steam . I will post in Discussions if we can arrange a playdate .


----------



## thatsashok (Jun 18, 2013)

ANy plan for TF2 playdate ? let me know in PM if you plan any. Very much interested.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 19, 2013)

_*Six steam games just for lil over ₹200. *_

*www.humblebundle.com/?hba6


*Frozen Synapse* is a super cool multiplayer game. turn based strategy but not complex like other tbs games. very simple and fun game. i'm not buying the bundle as i already have couple of games from the bundle but it's worth it. check it out.


----------



## d3p (Jun 19, 2013)

NiP @ Copenhagen Games 2013 Frag Movie

[youtube]99PPY8eQKnQ[/youtube]

Pure Awesomnesssssss ..


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 19, 2013)

^You have a kick ass avatar ..


----------



## d3p (Jun 19, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> ^You have a kick ass avatar ..



OD : "Dhanyabad Bandhu"

EN : Thanks mate


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 20, 2013)

I AM BACK! 

So , any Crysis 2 or L4D2 Games tonight ?


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 20, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> I AM BACK!
> 
> So , any Crysis 2 or L4D2 Games tonight ?



i can join you in l4d2.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 20, 2013)

I can join BOTH !!!!!!!


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 20, 2013)

i can join l4d2

when is the start time??


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 20, 2013)

I can also join for L4D2  (at last )

So whose hosting ?


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 20, 2013)

@alluazad if u can join, i can try to host now.
come online.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 20, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> @alluazad if u can join, i can try to host now.
> come online.


Me online


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 21, 2013)

what happened to l4d2 yesterday??? no host?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 21, 2013)

L4D2 Today at around 8 (anyone) ! I will join (confirmed)  .

If their is a hosting problem , I found 1 server from Jo!ster that hosts L4D2 (12 Slots - i asked them to increase it from 4 to 12 a while ago) . We can play in it . 

*cache.www.gametracker.com/server_info/103.2.238.220:27015/b_560_95_1.png


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 21, 2013)

only 4 players right ? 
Also, I havent patched my L4D2.. how do i do that ?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 21, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> only 4 players right ?
> Also, I havent patched my L4D2.. how do i do that ?



no , they increased the no. of slots to 12 .


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 21, 2013)

AlluAzad and I tried the game yesterday.. that joister server needs some addon.. ping me on steam.. we can find some co-up servers.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 22, 2013)

Whose up for L4D2 tonight ? We should find / host one server for it !


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 22, 2013)

Me !!
EDIT: Nevermind..


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 22, 2013)

ofcourse i'm.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 22, 2013)

Will get Killing Floor by coming Tuesday


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 22, 2013)

Allu help me set the game up , please .


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 22, 2013)

Anyone wants to play Black Ops 2 MP?


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 22, 2013)

^how about mw3 mp?  just installed it today..


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 22, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Anyone wants to play Black Ops 2 MP?



How ?? The original or ehm ehm ?

Guys lets just play one game at a time

We have to try : 
Crysis 2
Left4Dead2
MW3 Multiplayer


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 22, 2013)

Crysis 2 was so easy to set-up , still not many players for it .


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 22, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> How ??* The original or ehm ehm* ?
> 
> Guys lets just play one game at a time
> 
> ...



Of course ehm ehm.Not the original


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 22, 2013)

I'm anytime up for co-up or multiplayer of these  games,

CS: GO, Killing floor, L4D2, COD MW3, Frozen Synapse, Dead Island, Altitude, Magicka, Portal 2.. Just ping me on steam or reply here.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 22, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> Crysis 2 was so easy to set-up , still not many players for it .



Have you found out a way why stats arent saving up ??



CommanderShawnzer said:


> Of course ehm ehm.Not the original



Did you find a way ? to get it working ?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 22, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Have you found out a way why stats arent saving up ??
> 
> 
> 
> Did you find a way ? to get it working ?



I didn't find a way,But others did. 
Use Google.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 22, 2013)

PM me ?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 22, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Have you found out a way why stats arent saving up ??



My stats are saved ... I am level 6 (played 2 times)


----------



## digit1191 (Jun 22, 2013)

59.92.3.128:27015 . I have tried to host l4d2 server. Pls can anyone try to connect and check if it is working ?


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 22, 2013)

digit1191 said:


> 59.92.3.128:27015 . I have tried to host l4d2 server. Pls can anyone try to connect and check if it is working ?



let me try..

*update:*

Sending UDP connect to public IP 59.92.3.128:27015
Invalid host version, expecting 2123, got 2027


----------



## digit1191 (Jun 22, 2013)

I have no idea why that error is coming. I get the same error when i try to connect to other servers


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 22, 2013)

me and alluazad here

46.174.52.128:27015


L4D2


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 22, 2013)

maybe digit your game version is old . cause I have old version and I get the same error (reversed) mine version expects 2027 and gets 2123 .


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 22, 2013)

digit1191 said:


> I have no idea why that error is coming. I get the same error when i try to connect to other servers



Update your game .


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 22, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> My stats are saved ... I am level 6 (played 2 times)



what sorcery is this.. could you pls explain how u did that to Allu


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 22, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> what sorcery is this.. could you pls explain how u did that to Allu



He played in Ranked servers .


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 22, 2013)

Did you create a ranked server or did you join one that was already there ? if you did create, can you post some tutorial ?


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 22, 2013)

Well he joined some other Ranked server that was  available .


----------



## Niilesh (Jun 23, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Anyone wants to play Black Ops 2 MP?


you are talking about the fourdeltaone one?


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 25, 2013)

I've downloaded and cracked l4d2 server for no steam clients. msg me on steam if anyone wants to help testing.


----------



## d3p (Jun 25, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> I've downloaded and cracked l4d2 server for no steam clients. msg me on steam if anyone wants to help testing.



Update it over steam...ofc with the link.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jun 25, 2013)

how about cs 1.6 pd?


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 25, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> how about cs 1.6 pd?



+1 , how about tomm?


----------



## d3p (Jun 25, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> how about cs 1.6 pd?



Surely....


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 26, 2013)

Downloaded Killing Floor .

Will post results soon .


----------



## flyingcow (Jun 26, 2013)

Yeah 1.6 sounds good, everyone must have played cs i suppose. its a small game too  around 250 mb if you download from steeem


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 26, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> Yeah 1.6 sounds good, everyone must have played cs i suppose. its a small game too  around 250 mb if you download from steeem



And has low sys req..


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 26, 2013)

Killing Floor Multiplayer works . Me and Digi playing now


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 26, 2013)

^^ Will join at night. Damn, busy with work.... :X


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 26, 2013)

What is the size of Killing floor? I have this game from humble bundle,, still not activated yet


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 26, 2013)

^^ 1.65GB approx. BTW I too purchased from Humble Bundle...


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 26, 2013)

It took 3 tries to survive the boss fight for us both in easy.. at last did it. 
with more teammates we can play in higher difficulties.. 
Bought the game during Portal 2 ARG.. haven't played it much till now.. it's great. 

Download links will be posted to group discussions soon if anyone wants to try.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 26, 2013)

Killing Floor setup instructions -

Killing Floor - Download Links :: ThinkDigit Playdate


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 26, 2013)

and regarding cs 1.6

my desktop went kaput and lost the server that was used for first cs 1.6 playdate. need to download server and crack it to allow no steam players. if anyone can host or find a server, we can play.  If steam only server is ok with you, my laptop can do it.

me, AlluAzad  and furious_gamer are playingkilling floor..   at 117.216.66.108:7707

join if you wanna play.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 27, 2013)

The ones who downloaded mw3 with the link I gave , pm me  . There is one nice additional patch which you can use to get Indian servers and it also has friends feature and other things . We can also play as a lobby it seems . 



Spoiler



checkout 4D1


----------



## flyingcow (Jun 27, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> The ones who downloaded mw3 with the link I gave , pm me  . There is one nice additional patch which you can use to get Indian servers and it also has friends feature and other things . We can also play as a lobby it seems .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmm, I know about fourdelta one but are you able to play on original servers using your crack??


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 27, 2013)

Killing Floor MP is awesome. SP sucks. Yesterday game was great. Need more team mates.


----------



## d3p (Jun 27, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> hmm, I know about fourdelta one but are you able to play on original servers using your crack??



FlyingCat, don't discuss it here. Take it to steam. Lots of people are reporting this thread for ahem discussion.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 27, 2013)

^ U transformed him from cow to cat ?


----------



## d3p (Jun 27, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> ^ U transformed him from cow to cat ?



OFC, intentionally.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 27, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> ^ U transformed him from cow to cat ?



He has a "Kick Ass" Avatar of course he can .

I can join you guys in Killing Floor Tomorrow.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 27, 2013)

^^ Ok, who is in for Killing Floor today? 

Me in...


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 27, 2013)

I fixed it !!!!! Crysis 2 now tracks stats on any dedicated server !!! 
just added this line sv_gs_trackstats 1 to server.cfg..
Allu, could u join for a sec to see if its actually working


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 27, 2013)

Furious , Nerevarine - pm me on Steam if you wanna play


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 27, 2013)

I wanna try C2 .... Nerevarine .


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 27, 2013)

Server : TDFServer
Password : Thinkdigit

just sort by ping.. u should find it easily


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 27, 2013)

Right now Killing floor 117.207.169.21:7707

AlluAzad, furious_gamer, Melody as survivors.. Hop in.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 28, 2013)

Killing floor anyone ?


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 29, 2013)

^^ Me... Msg me on steam

Guys, How about KF, today @ 8.30pm. Atleast 4-5 players needed for normal difficulty.

Whoever want to join, post your name here


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 29, 2013)

rajatGod512 ... name posted for KF

I can host...


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 30, 2013)

can join KF today if atleast 4 players available.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 30, 2013)

I am in , allu will be in (most probably) 

BTW this thread removed from stickies ?


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 30, 2013)

^good then.. furious_gamer will also be online hopefully.


yesterday's cs go playdate was awesome.. thanks for hosting @avinandan012.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 30, 2013)

Yeah me in . Most probably furious will also be in . Any other newcomers ?


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 30, 2013)

msg me on steam when you guys come online.


----------



## heidi2521 (Jun 30, 2013)

Would there be any interest in playing 2v2 Total War: Shogun 2: Fall of The Samurai @ 7PM on Monday?


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 30, 2013)

i have shogun 2 installed but never played it much.. dont have samurai..


----------



## heidi2521 (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm open to the base game too. I haven't played multiplayer much so you shouldn't really be at a disadvantage due to unit unlocks.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 30, 2013)

actually i don't even know what the game is about.. have to do a tutorial.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Jun 30, 2013)

It's not a bad game . I played it at a friends house. You basically are an army general and you got about fighting the other generals to become supreme. It's quite a long game thoug.

Shiva


----------



## heidi2521 (Jun 30, 2013)

It is a bloody fantastic game. The battles themselves don't take more than 15 - 20 minutes though unless someone is using stalling tactics or both armies spend an inordinate time waiting for the other one to move, however the multiplayer resolves this through the shrines so that if one arny is staying back, the other one can grab the shrine and receive boosts. 

A multiplayer battle shouldn't last very long. We can always set the time limit to 30 minutes if necessary.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 30, 2013)

Where the hell are are you guys ?


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 30, 2013)

^^ Steam....


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 30, 2013)

^^ add me , invite sent .


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 30, 2013)

ok this is not happening.. need one more teammate in kf.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 30, 2013)

If we get 6 pair of hands , we will win normal . Can't think about difficult mode now !!


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 30, 2013)

yes. exactly.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 30, 2013)

^ lol...yeah , people download it (just 2.6gb including the update, 1.6 gb on steam) it is a fun game but requires good number of players to complete higher levels . For example 4 of us (me,digi,allu,furious) combined have only reached 3 wave max.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 30, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> If we get 6 pair of hands , we will win normal . Can't think about difficult mode now !!



i think we can manage with 5. we are able to get close to finish of wave 2 with 4 players.. it'll be lil easy in later waves as we buy big guns..


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 30, 2013)

and digi as we are in July shouldn't the official playdate(s) resume ?

Waiting to play Crysis 2 with you guys .


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 30, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> and digi as we are in July shouldn't the official playdate(s) resume ?
> 
> Waiting to play Crysis 2 with you guys .



already doing.. done csgo yesterday..


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 30, 2013)

No polls and stuff ?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 30, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> already doing.. done csgo yesterday..



On the home page ... is should say 29 June not 29 July , correct it .

I didnt even know about the CS:GO vs Dota 2 Thread / match .


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 30, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> On the home page ... is should say 29 June not 29 July , correct it .
> 
> I didnt even know about the CS:GO vs Dota 2 Thread / match .



 corrected..

yeah, that took off from another thread. op was disappointed that we hijacked the thread and made it into another playdate thread.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 30, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> corrected..
> 
> yeah, that took off from another thread. op was disappointed that we hijacked the thread and made it into another playdate thread.



I read the whole thread , i guess CS:GO guys won right ?


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 30, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> I read the whole thread , i guess CS:GO guys won right ?



ofc..


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Jul 1, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> corrected..
> 
> yeah, that took off from another thread. op was disappointed that we hijacked the thread and made it into another playdate thread.



Didn't understand you.

Shiva


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 1, 2013)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> Didn't understand you.
> 
> Shiva


 
CommanderShawnzer started a thread to compare csgo and dota 2 and to discuss which game requires more skill etc. 
later arijitsinha suggested to have a match between and cs and dota players.  Instead of being a discussion on comparing the games, the thread turned into mini playdate thread.
savvy now?  

Digi


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks for the info. Just read it up. When is the PD . The first post does not have dates.

Shiva


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 1, 2013)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> Thanks for the info. Just read it up. When is the PD . The first post does not have dates.
> 
> Shiva



What games you wanna play? tbh we've ran out of manageable games to host playdates. By manageable i mean hosting server, download size etc. It's not possible to do weekly again unless you wanna repeat past games more frequently. What is possible now is to gather players to couple of games slowly and do a playdate once the game gathers some steam in playerbase. That's what worked with CSGO. A month after suggesting csgo for playdate, there were enough players to do one. 

So, games we've been playing nowadays include Killing Floor and CSGO. 
Here are the links and guides for the games. So  you may download and join us when we're playing.. As the playerbase increases for the game we can do a playdate. 

edit: Also Crysis 2.
edit: u may suggest games or ideas.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Jul 2, 2013)

Where is the csgo download link?

Shiva


----------



## d3p (Jul 2, 2013)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> Where is the csgo download link?
> 
> Shiva



This is the best way to download the game & its 100% safe.

_<link>_

Ravaan


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 2, 2013)

Next post will be



Spoiler






> Didn't understand you.
> 
> Shiva


Src:- *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/171269-thinkdigit-playdate-78.html#post1951674


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jul 2, 2013)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> Where is the csgo download link?
> 
> Shiva



You can download full CS:GO here :- *kickass.to/counter-strike-global-offensive-full-rip-multiplayer-edition-t8346598.html 






Spoiler



*wistreetscene.com/forum/images/smilies/trollface.gif*wistreetscene.com/forum/images/smilies/trollface.gif*wistreetscene.com/forum/images/smilies/trollface.gif*wistreetscene.com/forum/images/smilies/trollface.gif*wistreetscene.com/forum/images/smilies/trollface.gif



Enjoy!


----------



## d3p (Jul 2, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> You can download full CS:GO here :- *kickass.to/counter-strike-global-offensive-full-rip-multiplayer-edition-t8346598.html
> Enjoy!



Nice....


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 2, 2013)

Killing Floor tonight ?


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 2, 2013)

Ok me in for KF .

Any new players ?


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 2, 2013)

^Tachyon is downloading kf. he is already well leveled up and we can kick a long game on normal.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 2, 2013)

Who's Tachyon ?


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Jul 2, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> Who's Tachyon ?



That would be me . Nice to meet you , tonight we feast on zombie flesh!


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 2, 2013)

Time Guys ?


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 2, 2013)

Tachyon1986 said:


> That would be me . Nice to meet you , tonight we feast on zombie flesh!



Kool 

Time = 9 pm fine ?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 2, 2013)

Yeah ... 9 PM seems good


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm in. Want to kill some zombies.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Jul 2, 2013)

@Commander

Nice try.

Shiva


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 2, 2013)

msg me on steam if you are playing.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 2, 2013)

Server up in 10 mins


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 2, 2013)

My steam friends tab is not opening. It is in taskbar, but i cant open it. Please msg me once you start the play.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 2, 2013)

ok ... got it .


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 2, 2013)

Good Game Guys .

We beat upto wave 8/10 .


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 2, 2013)

Finally , a good game , had lots of fun.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 2, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> Good Game Guys .
> 
> We beat upto wave 8/10 .



Credit to Tachyon's strats in that map.  
At start 6 of us couldn't survive couple of waves but with careful planning even 4 of us were able to do it.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 2, 2013)

Dropping in after a long time. ///
Are you guys hosting any Lan party ?? Plan to ??


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 2, 2013)

^we've been playing cs go and killing floor these days.. check the op for links. just post here if you have installed any of those games and you can join us in the server.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 2, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> Credit to Tachyon's strats in that map.
> At start 6 of us couldn't survive couple of waves but with careful planning even 4 of us were able to do it.



Exactly ,  to Tachyon .


----------



## baccilus (Jul 3, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> Good Game Guys .
> 
> We beat upto wave 8/10 .



Really? And we were struggling to get to the 3rd one when I was playing. I was level 0 commander


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 3, 2013)

baccilus said:


> Really? And we were struggling to get to the 3rd one when I was playing. I was level 0 commander



yeah, later we did well in manor with some planning.  
and don't worry, it's easy to level up.. just play a couple of games on beginner difficulty on some pub server and you'll be already leveled up enough.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 3, 2013)

I have a 2 pass for Killing Floor and Red Orchestra. FYI this passes will allow you to play the game for 10 days. Msg me on steam if anyone wants it.

BTW , steam is saying Killing Floor is 5 GB  That is half of my FUP. :'(


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 3, 2013)

*media.pcgamer.com/files/2013/07/MrsFoster_SummerPier_PR-610x984.jpg

Killing floor new achievements and summer sideshow coming up.. get ready for a awesome content update. 

@Alluazad and rajat.. be prepared for another patch..


----------



## avinandan012 (Jul 3, 2013)

anyone up for AOEII multiplayer ?
As of now
1. me
2. arijitsinha


----------



## Niilesh (Jul 3, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> anyone up for AOEII multiplayer ?
> As of now
> 1. me
> 2. arijitsinha


I am in.  BTW when?
But please 'explored' map otherwise i suck at aoe


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 3, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> I have a 2 pass for Killing Floor and Red Orchestra. FYI this passes will allow you to play the game for 10 days. Msg me on steam if anyone wants it.
> 
> BTW , steam is saying Killing Floor is 5 GB  That is half of my FUP. :'(



i don't remember downloading 5gb.. it was around 2 gb... did u just click on install button and checked the size? cuz steam shows hard disk space needed there instead of actual download size. click next and let the download start and check the size. 
maybe it got bulkier now after all the sheet ton of dlcs.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 3, 2013)

Hmm you are right. I think the 5 GB was hard disk space. I did not installed it, As If I start, it is irritating to pause the download everytime I come out of a game. Will download it today if it is 2 GB.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 3, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> Killing floor new achievements and summer sideshow coming up.. get ready for a awesome content update.
> 
> @Alluazad and rajat.. be prepared for another patch..



If it releases in the cloud


----------



## DDIF (Jul 3, 2013)

So anyone has any discount for KF?? I think I might try this, Dedi Server or some one hosting?
And any of you tried  Day of Defeat?
P.S: Anyone using Linux version of steam?


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 3, 2013)

ManiDhillon said:


> So anyone has any discount for KF?? I think I might try this, Dedi Server or some one hosting?
> And any of you tried  Day of Defeat?
> P.S: Anyone using Linux version of steam?



Don't have any coupon but summer sale is imminent. expect a 75% off. 
I tried DoD but didn't play much due to lack of servers.



*ps:* arijitsinha has guest pass for the game.. pm him if you wanna try the game before purchase.


----------



## DDIF (Jul 3, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> Don't have any coupon but summer sale is imminent. expect a 75% off.
> I tried DoD but didn't play much due to lack of servers.


Right now it's 20$ and I am tight on my gaming budget,  because I exceeded my monthly reading budget. So you guys just playing random matches or organizing any event?
What about any L4D2 event?



Digital Fragger said:


> *ps:* arijitsinha has guest pass for the game.. pm him if you wanna try the game before purchase.


OK, gonna do it right away. Thanks



arijitsinha said:


> I have a 2 pass for Killing Floor and Red Orchestra. FYI this passes will allow you to play the game for 10 days. Msg me on steam if anyone wants it.
> BTW , steam is saying Killing Floor is 5 GB  That is half of my FUP. :'(


I am interested in the pass, if you still got any left.
Thanks for the pass buddy. Downloading right now. If anyone is wondering it says that it require *5225 MB* disk space but the actual download size is *2.6 GB*


Spoiler



*manidhillon.com/ups/steam.jpg


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 3, 2013)

One more KF player  We need a dedi server for this . My connection is not good for hosting


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 3, 2013)

Killing Floor is $3.99, if you dont want to pay that, it is free for a week

Steam Community :: Group Announcements :: Killing Floor

@Manhidillon. Grab it, it will not go lower than this even in summer sale.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 3, 2013)

Lol, your guest pass got wasted.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 3, 2013)

yeah  .. Atleast he started the download a day before. And it would have been stay in my inventory forever.


----------



## DDIF (Jul 4, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> One more KF player  We need a dedi server for this . My connection is not good for hosting


Finished the download late night, wanna try today? But you know that I suck at shooters.



arijitsinha said:


> Killing Floor is $3.99, if you dont want to pay that, it is free for a week
> Steam Community :: Group Announcements :: Killing Floor
> @Manhidillon. Grab it, it will not go lower than this even in summer sale.


Thanks for the heads up, bought it and got Defence Alliance 2 mod also.


Spoiler



*manidhillon.com/ups/steam2.jpg





arijitsinha said:


> yeah  .. Atleast he started the download a day before. And it would have been stay in my inventory forever.


Yep, the free pass atleast allowed me to download it, now I just added the key. Thanks again buddy.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 4, 2013)

Those who are considering to purchase KF, it is on free week promotion on steam..

Save 80% on Killing Floor on Steam

Try the game for free till 11th before you buy. download size is 2.6gb. 
Sale price ~₹240 (4$)


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 4, 2013)

@Mani , we can try tonight at 8 or 9  pm .

Everyone hop in .


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 4, 2013)

@AlluAzad, not sure if your server works anymore.. new server version is 3339. check once. 

and btw the new objective game is good.. more l4d2 style, story driven campaign.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 4, 2013)

When was the new update? I started the download yesterday, hope it will not start from beginning


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 4, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> When was the new update? I started the download yesterday, hope it will not start from beginning


yesterday night..
it was some 230mb update for the summer event and a new game mode.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 4, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> @AlluAzad, not sure if your server works anymore.. new server version is 3339. check once.
> 
> and btw the new objective game is good.. more l4d2 style, story driven campaign.



So it already released !! 
Well then I will have to wait some time


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 4, 2013)

Today @ 8.30pm. KF Time. Atleast 5 players(Ofc, we need Tachyon "*The Healer*"), so we can go till last wave.


----------



## DDIF (Jul 4, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> @Mani , we can try tonight at 8 or 9  pm .
> Everyone hop in .





furious_gamer said:


> Today @ 8.30pm. KF Time. Atleast 5 players(Ofc, we need Tachyon "*The Healer*"), so we can go till last wave.



I am in. I will be online after 7:50 PM, message me the server details when you guys get online.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 4, 2013)

ManiDhillon said:


> I am in. I will be online after 7:50 PM, message me the server details when you guys get online.



I am not sure whether I can host or play , as new update released !


----------



## DDIF (Jul 4, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> I am not sure whether I can host or play , as new update released !


My game is up to date. I have two connections, BSNL with 50 KB/s upload speed and Wi5 with 30 KB/s upload speed. I will try to host though not sure how that will work out on such a slow upload speed.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 4, 2013)

ManiDhillon said:


> I am in. I will be online after 7:50 PM, message me the server details when you guys get online.



Sure.



Allu Azad said:


> I am not sure whether I can host or play , as new update released !



It's just 230MB. So i guess i will not take more than a hour,with your BB.



ManiDhillon said:


> My game is up to date. I have two connections, BSNL with 50 KB/s upload speed and Wi5 with 30 KB/s upload speed. I will try to host though not sure how that will work out on such a slow upload speed.



We'll ask DigitalFragger to host, or i will host.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 4, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Sure.
> 
> We'll ask DigitalFragger to host, or i will host.



I tried hosting a server now to play with ManiDhilon.. omg the summer event is really frenzied. You almost couldn't find a empty server and if you host a server, it only takes a half a minute for the server to fill up! we are going to need a password for server lol..


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 4, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> I tried hosting a server now to play with ManiDhilon.. omg the summer event is really frenzied. You almost couldn't find a empty server and if you host a server, it only takes a half a minute for the server to fill up! we are going to need a password for server lol..



Lol Summer is really there (HERE)!


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 4, 2013)

I get it. We will host a private server, if possible


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 4, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/iubSFQI.png

reason for full servers.. that's pretty high number comparatively and is still growing. maybe cuz of free week and  80% off sale.


----------



## DDIF (Jul 4, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> I tried hosting a server now to play with ManiDhilon.. omg the summer event is really frenzied. You almost couldn't find a empty server and if you host a server, it only takes a half a minute for the server to fill up! we are going to need a password for server lol..


F**k.. You were hosting??? I though that it was pub because there were already 5 players when you sent me the IP.

*OMG* I opened the desired ports and made a server with 4 people, it was full in two minutes. LOLLLL


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 5, 2013)

I feel left out  



Spoiler



Well my saviours are working on it 






Hehehehehehe .... Update released


----------



## DDIF (Jul 5, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> I feel left out
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



What about tonight? Anyone wanna play?


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 5, 2013)

^^ Count me in.


----------



## DDIF (Jul 6, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Count me in.


Too much rain yesterday, so long power cut. Sorrry


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 6, 2013)

^^ Was waiting for any one to come online.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 6, 2013)

In office man. Will reach home around 3pm.


----------



## DDIF (Jul 6, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Was waiting for any one to come online.


I am online right now. What is your steam id? Sent you a friend request.


furious_gamer said:


> In office man. Will reach home around 3pm.


Hmmmm, okay. I will sleep then. What time will you be online? Free most of the day as I am, I am trying to play all the games in my Steam library.
What about you Allu?


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 6, 2013)

I  have to download and install update and try whether it works or not . Will take time .

And I also have to install the new cabinet . May be we can play at night .


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 6, 2013)

ManiDhillon said:


> I am online right now. What is your steam id? Sent you a friend request.
> 
> Hmmmm, okay. I will sleep then. What time will you be online? Free most of the day as I am, I am trying to play all the games in my Steam library.
> What about you Allu?



Mostly after 3.30pm.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 6, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> I  have to download and install update and try whether it works or not . Will take time . May be we can play at night .



Same Here


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 6, 2013)

downloaded . now need to install . But first , I need to find some mount screws for mobo .


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 6, 2013)

Any1 up for KF now?


----------



## DDIF (Jul 6, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> downloaded . now need to install . But first , I need to find some mount screws for mobo .



Whats ur email id? I will send you screw 



Spoiler



pictures


 ASAP.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 6, 2013)

Whoever purchased l4d2 in sale.. install it asap.


----------



## baccilus (Jul 6, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> Whoever purchased l4d2 in sale.. install it asap.



I bought it in the last sale in anticipation of its release on Linux. Installed


----------



## DDIF (Jul 6, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> Whoever purchased l4d2 in sale.. install it asap.



Already installed few days ago.
BTW, KF is awesome, I am getting the hang of it. Played with Furious_Gamer and some other guys and mostly I was top or second top scorer. It's almost like L4D2, just a bit easy though.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 6, 2013)

Grr .. my downloaded file (update) failed CRC check . Need to download again .


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 6, 2013)

Bought L4D2 today. But whoa, 12GB!!! Will download after 15th.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 6, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Bought L4D2 today. But whoa, 12GB!!! Will download after 15th.



it's the hard disk space required i think.. iirc the download size is ~7gb when i downloaded.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 6, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> Grr .. my downloaded file (update) failed CRC check . Need to download again .



HaHa...LOL ... PHAIL


----------



## DDIF (Jul 7, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> Grr .. my downloaded file (update) failed CRC check . Need to download again .


Are you using pirated version?? For steam version the update was just 208 MB. Anyway, hope you will finish and join tonight.
I liked the game so much that I installed steam in linux and downloading Killing Floor for linux too.


Spoiler



*manidhillon.com/ups/steam-linux.png


Had a match from Linux steam with furious_gamer, was fine and fluid. 
Arch Linux rocks.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 7, 2013)

ManiDhillon said:


> Are you using pirated version?? .



You can always gift me via Steam


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 7, 2013)

Anyone playing Company of Heroes(New Steam Version) ?
Add me on Steam, ID: wuodland

Steam Community :: wuodland


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 7, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> Anyone playing Company of Heroes(New Steam Version) ?
> Add me on Steam, ID: wuodland
> 
> Steam Community :: wuodland



What's the download size ? 
Does it have a good sp campaign?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 7, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> What's the download size ?
> Does it have a good sp campaign?


I think download is 7GB something(not sure as friend downloaded for me and I took Steam backups from him).

It does have a SP campaign. Not much though; haven't played much of it. Only playing multiplayer with my friends which is really fun


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 7, 2013)

I'll download it next month then.. out of fup now.. 

what about opposing fronts and tales of valor ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 7, 2013)

^^

If you download the New Steam version it has the DLCs. 

See this:





> Company of Heroes (New Steam Version)
> 
> If you play multiplayer online then you will want to install this version instead of the original - Earlier this year the CoH team switched its online system to Steamworks after it found out that the existing online system being used was being terminated.
> 
> ...






Source: What are the differences between Company of Heroes and its expansions? - Arqade


----------



## Bhargav (Jul 7, 2013)

Just Competed the killing floor downloading (free weekend)
you guys ll play it today?/


----------



## ThinkNoDigit (Jul 7, 2013)

Bhargav said:


> Just Competed the killing floor downloading (free weekend)
> you guys ll play it today?/


Yup Me,Melody,Arijit,Learner,Mani will play tonight.


----------



## DDIF (Jul 7, 2013)

ThinkNoDigit said:


> Yup Me,Melody,Arijit,Learner,Mani will play tonight.


BAD news. Fried my gfx card. Gya 35 hazar paani me.
Don't have onboard gfx, so what are my options. If you have any suggestion for a good card under 36k then PM me, it must be at par with my previous card. Check my sig for info on system.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 7, 2013)

ManiDhillon said:


> BAD news. Fried my gfx card. Gya 35 hazar paani me.
> Don't have onboard gfx, so what are my options. If you have any suggestion for a good card under 36k then PM me, it must be at par with my previous card. Check my sig for info on system.



Cant you RMA it .


I can play guys today ... what do you say at 8.30 ?


----------



## DDIF (Jul 7, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> Cant you RMA it .
> 
> 
> I can play guys today ... what do you say at 8.30 ?


Bought it from Thailand, so no RMA.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 7, 2013)

^ How did you fry it ?


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 7, 2013)

rajat, u know, if you want to play, i will be there.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 7, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> rajat, u know, if you want to play, i will be there.



anyone else ? I will host .


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 7, 2013)

hunter?


----------



## DDIF (Jul 7, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> ^ How did you fry it ?



Don't know, just was using my PC for browsing. Then tried to reboot into Windows but it didn't reboot. Gave a long beep and three smaller beeps, doing so since then. Beeeeeep beep beep beep Google said it is related to gfx card problem.
Tried another cheap gfx card and system worked fine.


----------



## ThinkNoDigit (Jul 7, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> hunter?


coming in 30 min


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 7, 2013)

9.10pm KF : IP : 117.220.85.57
Join us (Me & rajat)


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jul 7, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> 9.10pm KF : IP : 117.220.85.57
> Join us (Me & rajat)



me tooooo !


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 7, 2013)

its over now.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 7, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> me tooooo !





furious_gamer said:


> its over now.



LOL.... Trolled


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 8, 2013)

So rajat , new update works for us ?
What about the new dlc ?


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 8, 2013)

^new dlc should be free for you like all other dlcs..


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jul 8, 2013)

how many of you are playing l4d2 on steam here?


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 8, 2013)

So whose up for KF tonight ?

Line up here


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 8, 2013)

i don't know what the fcuk is going on but some posts keep disappearing and reappear after sometime.. 

this is what i see now above my post

*i.imgur.com/T1Htgmb.png

but i'm sure i replied to avinandan's post about l4d2 and quoted ManiDhillon in same reply  before Allu Azad's post a few mins earlier. also ghose12311's post about l4d2, i saw it at 4:30pm and it disappeared later. now it is visible again.  :O 



*Anyone else observe this?*


----------



## Desmond (Jul 8, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> So whose up for KF tonight ?
> 
> Line up here



How much does Killing Floor cost?


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 8, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> How much does Killing Floor cost?



3.99$ on sale till 11th. Also free till 11th on steam.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 8, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> How much does Killing Floor cost?



It costed me a few days download and time , nothing much 

Now it is free on steam as Digi said .



Digital Fragger said:


> i don't know what the fcuk is going on but some posts keep disappearing and reappear after sometime..
> 
> this is what i see now above my post
> 
> ...



Yes observed right now !!!!
your post (reply to desmond is missing) .


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 8, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> It costed me a few days download and time , nothing much
> 
> Now it is free on steam as Digi said .
> 
> ...



it reappeared ?


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 8, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> it reappeared ?


yes ..


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 8, 2013)

gg guys.. KFO-Steamland is awesome.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 8, 2013)

We should take some screenshots next time 

Attract more players


----------



## Desmond (Jul 9, 2013)

I have been working in shifts the last couple of days so I could not participate in anything. Today I have to go office at 6 AM.



Allu Azad said:


> It costed me a few days download and time , nothing much
> 
> Now it is free on steam as Digi said .
> 
> ...



Nope, it is still costing me. Anyway, I am buying it as it is on 80% discount right now.


----------



## DDIF (Jul 9, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> We should take some screenshots next time
> 
> Attract more players



Here you go.


Spoiler



*manidhillon.com/ups/KF.jpg


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 9, 2013)

playing kf.. ping me or tachyon. 

KF-Abusement Park
 Normal


----------



## DDIF (Jul 9, 2013)

after 9:20


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 9, 2013)

coming to KF


----------



## Bhargav (Jul 9, 2013)

Anyone one playing KF now?

Finally i bought the full game  

hit me on steam if u guys are going to play the game today after 11:00 pm (when i ll back from job) i ll play


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 10, 2013)

Bhargav said:


> Anyone one playing KF now?
> 
> Finally i bought the full game
> 
> hit me on steam if u guys are going to play the game today after 11:00 pm (when i ll back from job) i ll play



congrats.. it's more than worth the 4$ tag..  
We'll sure buzz you if we play after 11pm..


----------



## ACidBaseD (Jul 11, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> congrats.. it's more than worth the 4$ tag..
> We'll sure buzz you if we play after 11pm..



Buzz me too, even i like playing KF 

Add me - Steam Community :: ACidBaseD


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 11, 2013)

Just completed the summer 2013 event achievements.. unlocked Steampunk Mr and Mrs Foster characters.. 

*i.imgur.com/iXuSxA1.png

that's a pretty good meta game from the devs to involve community..


----------



## Desmond (Jul 11, 2013)

Please ping me whenever you guys play.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 11, 2013)

^^ GhostHunter is hosting.


----------



## DDIF (Jul 12, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ *GhostHunter* is hosting.


Who is *GhostHunter*, I think it was *GhostRecon*. lol 

Here is the result::


Spoiler



*manidhillon.in/KF/Score.jpg

*Then comes the mighty people who wanted to play NORMAL mode.*

*manidhillon.in/KF/Score2.jpg

*Beginner Again:*

*manidhillon.in/KF/Score3.jpg


----------



## Desmond (Jul 12, 2013)

Even beginner difficulty was feeling hard.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 12, 2013)

it gets easier after few hours of play..


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 12, 2013)

Problem is Mani always go Rambo. Me trying to stick with other people. And desmond kill clots with knife at times. So even beginner felt tough for us. If i remember, we almost-aced in normal once, i guess(That gold bar level).


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 12, 2013)

I cannot see anything when 2-3 zombies attack from my back  , the entire screen becomes black, then red.

When they attack from front, they dont deal much damage, but from back the damage is huge. Is it like this?


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 12, 2013)

Yes it is . And it is very disturbing 

You can try jumping and turning around .


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 12, 2013)

When clots are closer, try jumping and shoot. And always stay closer with team mates, so when we see you hook up with clots, we can help you.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 12, 2013)

So, What time today ?


----------



## Bhargav (Jul 12, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> So, What time today ?



yea +1 what time today


----------



## DDIF (Jul 12, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Problem is Mani always go Rambo. Me trying to stick with other people. And desmond kill clots with knife at times. So even beginner felt tough for us. If i remember, we almost-aced in normal once, i guess(That gold bar level).


He He He, I wasn't going Rambo, I was going *Terminator*, plus I mostly died second last (only before techy), so I wasn't that bad  . And we never aced in Normal last night, Everytime we won, was in beginner.


arijitsinha said:


> I cannot see anything when 2-3 zombies attack from my back  , the entire screen becomes black, then red.
> When they attack from front, they dont deal much damage, but from back the damage is huge. Is it like this?


Yeah they are more destructive in Normal mode. In Normal mode we nedd two packs (3+3) people playing with different roles. And we should be atleast at level four to play that with fair balance of difficulty and entertainment.


rajatGod512 said:


> So, What time today ?


May be after 9 PM.

So guys any of you experienced any *lag* when I was hosting last night??

*P.S:* *Left 4 Dead 2* is just *4.99$* on Steam Sale, so grab it guys, we will have another game to play with friends.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 13, 2013)

It was 3.99 before .


Anyone playing now ?


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 13, 2013)

@AA l4d2 was never 3.99$.. Kf was.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 14, 2013)

Both are very much similar .


----------



## DVJex (Jul 16, 2013)

Hey, I was thinking about getting Killing Floor @3.99$, so should i get it?  And how much is the download size btw?
Should have tried it on free weekend but didnt  .


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 16, 2013)

DVJex said:


> Hey, I was thinking about getting Killing Floor @3.99$, so should i get it?  And how much is the download size btw?
> Should have tried it on free weekend but didnt  .


2.6 gb i think. 
it's fun and worth 4$ if you like zombie shooters.


----------



## DVJex (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks Digital Fragger, I ended up getting KF . When do you guys play? And can you guys use the group events on steam? I'm on steam more often than these forums.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 17, 2013)

Welcome to KF DVJex 

@Digi , Please arrange a playdate yaar . Official one .


----------



## Bhargav (Jul 18, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> @Digi , Please arrange a playdate yaar . Official one .



yea do it do it


----------



## snap (Jul 19, 2013)

why is the poll closed?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 19, 2013)

snap said:


> why is the poll closed?



Cause this thing is f dead for days ....


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 19, 2013)

Stay tuned for some super cool updates.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 20, 2013)

Can we have a massive KillingFloor playdate?

I have two passes if anyone wants.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 20, 2013)

Why not? How about tomorrow? I am up for tomorrow KF PD....


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 20, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> Stay tuned for some super cool updates.



Noooooooooo



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Can we have a massive KillingFloor playdate?
> 
> I have two passes if anyone wants.



Lets this weekend all killing floor.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 20, 2013)

This time, we start early. What you guys say? If KF, start around 7pm, at least. Also, arjitsinha, why "*Noooooo*" for "*super cool updates*"?


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 20, 2013)

I said Noooo for stay tuned. ,  I thought it is KF update, i.e I have to download some data again..


----------



## DDIF (Jul 20, 2013)

*!!Attention!!*

*If you guys can manage then please download following games from Steam:*

*1. Killing Floor (On Sale)
2. Counter Strike: Global Offensive
3. Left 4 Dead 2 (On Sale)
4. Day of Defeat: Source (On Sale)
5. Call of Duty 4

*


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Jul 20, 2013)

It would be good if you can provide links along with the game name 

Shiva


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 20, 2013)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> It would be good if you can provide links along with the game name
> 
> Shiva



I suppose Mani meant Steam when he said "On Sale".  
other places to check:  game4u, flipkart.


----------



## DVJex (Jul 20, 2013)

^
Cant beat steam daily/flash sale prices with FK or game4u unless it's a new game.



Allu Azad said:


> Welcome to KF DVJex


Thanks.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 20, 2013)

What does KF passes do ?


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 20, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> What does KF passes do ?


grant you free access on steam for few days.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 20, 2013)

So , KF tonight! What do you guys say ?

And There is a server admin mod that will allow you to increase player count beyond the hardcoded 6. You will lose all Perk and Levelling features but there are other mods that replace the official ones.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 20, 2013)

Tell me time plz...

...and who's hosting?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 20, 2013)

maybe me!


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 20, 2013)

my mouse broke and it only works when it is in good mood.  i'll try to join today if it is working. 

 There'll be a KF playdate by the month end. So you guys keep playing and level up your perks..


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 20, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> my mouse broke and it only works when it is in good mood.



Same here ! Logitech  !

KF Server Up!

Join in 117.220.81.250

Played Alone , Got to 6 Level out of 7 !


----------



## Desmond (Jul 20, 2013)

Is the server still up?


----------



## Niilesh (Jul 21, 2013)

We can also pick one of these game for a PD

Some FPS whose MP works on the _free_ version:
1. COD - MW1,MW2,MW3,Black Ops (1&2 both)
2. BFBC2
3. Crysis


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 21, 2013)

^Yes we can 

KF Today from 8pm ... Server details at 7.45 ! 

2 confirmed players - me and Furious_gamer


----------



## Desmond (Jul 21, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> ^Yes we can
> 
> KF Today from 8pm ... Server details at 7.45 !
> 
> 2 confirmed players - me and Furious_gamer



Count me in, but ping me when you start.


----------



## Bhargav (Jul 21, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> ^Yes we can
> 
> KF Today from 8pm ... Server details at 7.45 !
> 
> 2 confirmed players - me and Furious_gamer





DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Count me in, but ping me when you start.



Count me toooo....


----------



## d3p (Jul 21, 2013)

Niilesh said:


> We can also pick one of these game for a PD
> 
> Some FPS whose MP works on the _free_ version:
> 1. COD - MW1,MW2,MW3,Black Ops (1&2 both)
> ...



I too support for the above. 

Meantime the Price of KF goes high to 10$.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 21, 2013)

d3p said:


> I too support for the above.
> 
> Meantime the Price of KF goes high to 10$.



I can give you a pass if you want.


----------



## DVJex (Jul 21, 2013)

@d3p it might go on sale again



Bhargav said:


> Count me toooo....


If you have a slot, i'm in.


----------



## d3p (Jul 21, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> ^Yes we can
> 
> KF Today from 8pm ... Server details at 7.45 !
> 
> 2 confirmed players - me and Furious_gamer



Me too, join at 8:00

Post the details in Steam Page.


----------



## Bhargav (Jul 21, 2013)

d3p said:


> I too support for the above.
> 
> Meantime the Price of KF goes high to 10$.





DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I can give you a pass if you want.




Or maybe last day of steam sell this game might come in sell


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 21, 2013)

Everybody be ready at 8 Pm... As there are only 5 slots available it will be on first come first serve basis (if needed) ...


----------



## Desmond (Jul 21, 2013)

Server up?

Who's hosting?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 21, 2013)

Join 117.199.162.98 KF!

---------


EDIT :  NOW JOIN 117.199.168.149 !


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Jul 21, 2013)

Niilesh said:


> We can also pick one of these game for a PD
> 
> Some FPS whose MP works on the _free_ version:
> 1. COD - MW1,MW2,MW3,Black Ops (1&2 both)
> ...



I am ready for these games.

Shiva


----------



## d3p (Jul 21, 2013)

Some random shots from today's play.



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/woLiU0P.jpg
*i.imgur.com/24mb2eS.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Sz2AlcP.jpg
*i.imgur.com/A7GE6Y0.jpg


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 21, 2013)

Any your squad survived screenies? 

edit: added event to op.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 21, 2013)

Hey D3P you missed the most important match and screenshot ! 



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/rj1qFEF.jpg



---
More Screens 


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/n2ZFASL.jpg
*i.imgur.com/4bzFAcJ.jpg
*i.imgur.com/M1iuKTF.jpg


----------



## Bhargav (Jul 21, 2013)

d3p said:


> Some random shots from today's play.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





rajatGod512 said:


> *Hey D3P you missed the most important match and screenshot ! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Last Game was EPIC


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 21, 2013)

*The Deathly Disappointment Moment *


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 21, 2013)

^there is nothing in the video but i replayed it 5 times..


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 21, 2013)

Ok.lol!

Gameplay Video from Today


----------



## d3p (Jul 22, 2013)

Few more screenies from today's mash up.



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/pZL1iHV.jpg
*i.imgur.com/rNfPKn9.jpg
*i.imgur.com/pLyRSDd.jpg
*i.imgur.com/r9u8qZU.jpg
*i.imgur.com/isRmQ5B.jpg


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 23, 2013)

If anyone that missed summer sale, cs go is 36% off on flipkart
Counter Strike: Global Offensive (PC & MAC Compatible) -: Flipkart.com

₹450


----------



## Nanducob (Jul 23, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> If anyone missed summer sale, cs go is 36% off on flipkart
> Counter Strike: Global Offensive (PC & MAC Compatible) -: Flipkart.com
> 
> ￾6´4450



499 /-


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 23, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> 499 /-



*i.imgur.com/TEJUpCE.png


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 23, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> *i.imgur.com/TEJUpCE.png



You missed the last line


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 23, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> You missed the last line


yeah i know. i mean csgo is ₹449.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 23, 2013)

You can get the game for 6$ from Steam Trades. Just contact arjitsinha.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 23, 2013)

What are we up for today?


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 23, 2013)

KF/L4D2/CS GO. Pick any one and we are good to go, if we get players like yesterday. BTW you select Berserker perk and level up. We need one Berserker.


----------



## d3p (Jul 23, 2013)

^I will join tonight for KF.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 23, 2013)

Anyone else for KF. Time would be 8.30pm. Please post your name here. If rajat or allu joins, they have to host. Else we'll decide at 8.30 pm.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 23, 2013)

playdate group announcements are set to open. anyone can post announcement from the group which pops up notification for all online members. just shoot a announcement when you're playing to pass info to everyone at once.


*steamcommunity.com/groups/tdfplaydate/announcements/create

**tinyurl.com/announcepd*


----------



## Desmond (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm in

But I got to leave at 9.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 23, 2013)

@Digital Fragger

Good initiative. BTW Why dont you go to some shop and buy a mouse, and join us. 

@Desmond

LOL dude.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 23, 2013)

Also please tell how to host, if I try hosting, no one else is able to connect.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 23, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Good initiative. BTW Why dont you go to some shop and buy a mouse, and join us.


already ordered from flipkart.. in transit .. 



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Also please tell how to host, if I try hosting, no one else is able to connect.



do you have your ports open?

*steamcommunity.com/groups/tdfplaydate/discussions/0/846957366675157702/


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 23, 2013)

I will Host ! WE WILL WIN TONIGHT ! WE HAVE TO !


----------



## Bhargav (Jul 23, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> I will Host ! WE WILL WIN TONIGHT ! WE HAVE TO !





 Done


----------



## d3p (Jul 23, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> I will Host ! WE WILL WIN TONIGHT ! WE HAVE TO !



Dude, i get 350+ pings, but still the gameplay is fine. Which ISP do you have ??


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 23, 2013)

Bsnl !

KF - 117.220.85.81 !

We reached the boss level today and almost won it!


----------



## Desmond (Jul 24, 2013)

Dude, Rajat, when you host I get pings of around 250ms. Is it because of BSNL?


----------



## d3p (Jul 24, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Dude, Rajat, when you host I get pings of around 250ms. Is it because of BSNL?



If you are with MTNL or Airtel, then its quite possible. But surprisingly, the pings rates are not ruining the gameplay. Thanks to Rajat.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 24, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Dude, Rajat, when you host I get pings of around 250ms. Is it because of BSNL?



I think so , but everyone else seem to get around 120 , with one or two getting less than 100 a few times.

Today Again 8.30


----------



## d3p (Jul 25, 2013)

Finally we made it....

*i.imgur.com/ZpDuEDS.jpg

*i.imgur.com/D3bmYUT.jpg

*i.imgur.com/xSCen50.jpg


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 25, 2013)

atlast "Your Squad survived" Screenshots.. gg guys.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 25, 2013)

yeah. Too bad i wasn't alive in last game we survived.


----------



## DDIF (Jul 26, 2013)

*Our own CS:GO server is here...*
*It is a 12 slot 24x7 dedicated server. Currently the setup is pending, it will be available for PlayDate tonight.
P.S: It is currently displaying 20 slots but is just 12 slot server.*

*cache.www.gametracker.com/server_info/103.2.238.221:27015/b_560x95.png


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 26, 2013)

^^ So can we test it today? CS GO Test PD @ 9PM today.


----------



## d3p (Jul 26, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ So can we test it today? CS GO Test PD @ 9PM today.



Sure. I will share the Server Details with Password Tonight before the game.


----------



## Bhargav (Jul 26, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ So can we test it today? CS GO Test PD @ 9PM today.



I m up for it


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 26, 2013)

farewell to the thread.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 27, 2013)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/176251-playdates-reboot.html


----------

